# Welcome To Coffee Corner



## Meanderer

Welcome to Coffee Corner!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Wren




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Vega_Lyra




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


>



There is a name for this now.  It's called Coffee Camping. Similar to dining alone.  Apparently it's been going on for centuries. 

_"London’s coffee culture developed in the 17th century. Camping in fact became so entrenched that some coffee houses would rent out booths (complete with privacy curtains or doors!) for customers to use as offices for their businesses."




_


----------



## Wren




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Ruthanne

I just bought a new coffee grinder; never had one before but mistakingly twice now I bought whole bean coffee.  The coffee is so good when fresh, too!


----------



## Meanderer

Grinding our own beans does guarantee a fresher tasting cup of coffee, Ruthanne. We have a small  Kitchen Aid coffee grinder, that resembles a small wide mouth thermos, that can grind beans to make up to 12 cups. 






The problem is that the beans are stored in coffee warehouses. 




_"Unless you live in a country that grows it, one can only be so local when it comes to coffee. (And, even then, your country may only sell Nescafé.) It's an unavoidable factor in the coffee world that your unroasted green coffee beans must travel a long distance, sometimes under difficult conditions, and then—what happens? Your coffee does not go straight from the boat to the roastery. It sits in a little-observed purgatory at a major shipping port: the coffee warehouse"._


----------



## Pappy

How about a pun with your coffee?


----------



## Meanderer

Would you like a cinnamon pun to go with that?


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne

The grinder I got is Mr. Coffee Brand.  It was only 11.99 on Amazon.com but there aren't any left; I just looked.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Vega_Lyra

:wave:


----------



## Wren




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Wren




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA

The *2i's Coffee Bar* in Soho, London (1956-1970)
(featuring live music)


----------



## RadishRose

This is what my grandson gave me for Mother's Day-

View attachment 39533


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

I love coffee!


----------



## Meanderer

*Look at Life - Coffee Bar, 1959*


----------



## Meanderer

A real Princess drinks it!


----------



## RadishRose

Good one!


----------



## RadishRose

*People who drink a cup of coffee per day are 12% less likely to die prematurely of heart or kidney disease, cancer, stroke, diabetes or respiratory failure, a new study says.*

And heavy consumers of decaf or regular coffee — those who drink two to three cups each day — had an 18% reduced death toll from those illnesses.

Setiawan and her researchers don’t know the exact reason why coffee appears to reduce disease risk, but drew their conclusion based on the lower number of deaths among coffee drinkers in their 16-year study, to be published today by Annals of Internal Medicine.

http://www.nydailynews.com/life-style/drinking-coffee-live-longer-article-1.3317777


----------



## Vega_Lyra

Enjoy your coffee break ! :wave:


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Wren




----------



## Camper6

Have any of you ever brewed the 'perfect' cup of coffee?

Every once in a while you will get one that is just perfect.

I have tried every appliance contrived and there are plenty.


----------



## Meanderer

Good Morning!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

The three coffees from the A&P.  We always chose 8 O'clock. 






We had a simple percolator like this one.  Always liked to watch it perk as a kid.


----------



## Aunt Bea

_They say that in the Army the coffee’s mighty fine, It looks like muddy water and tastes like turpentine.

__




_
On 25       October 1832,       President Andrew Jackson, impatient with Congress, took matters into his       own hands, and signed an Executive Order dictating that _coffee and       sugar_ were to be substituted for the allowance of rum, whiskey or       brandy. From that day until this, COFFEE has remained a vital component of       the U.S. Army soldier’s field ration.

I'll bet Old Hickory lost a few friends that day!!!


----------



## Pappy

Same here, Nancy. At the A and P it was my job to grind the coffee in the big grinder. 8 o'clock coffee always.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Camper6

NancyNGA said:


> The three coffees from the A&P.  We always chose 8 O'clock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a simple percolator like this one.  Always liked to watch it perk as a kid.



The only place you can buy those now are at places that sell camping supplies.

I bought one but the coffee doesn't taste the same as when you are out camping.

Coffee out in the fresh air tastes the best.


----------



## NancyNGA

Camper6 said:


> ....but the coffee doesn't taste the same as when you are out camping.
> 
> Coffee out in the fresh air tastes the best.


And strong?


----------



## Meanderer

They've got an awful lot of coffee in Brazil!?


----------



## NancyNGA

There's a lot in Colombia, too. Remember Juan Valdez?


----------



## Meanderer

Nancy, he dialed Nine-Juan-Juan!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Katybug




----------



## Meanderer

I just finished watching "Finding Forrester", on TV and loved the theme music.









Sean Connery


----------



## Vega_Lyra

Sunday mood...


----------



## Wren




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Son_of_Perdition

This week I'll be camping in the Oregon Dunes area near Reedsport.  Since 'cowboy' coffee has become my new brew of choice & in my estimation, I have become somewhat of a legend in my own mind.  Step 2 can be elminated (boiling an extra minute).  The campground's elevation is 70 feet.  I will now be able to make 2 20oz cups without fear of having it boil over.  For camping I found that evaporated milk is just the ticket.  Until opened it doesn't need refrigeration.  There is a metal cap available that looks like an iron maiden device, Saran wrap & rubber band will have to do for now.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Camper6

I couldn't figure out what the picture was about until it hit me.  You puncture the can with it.  The top of the can.  Not the bottom.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition

Camper6 said:


> I couldn't figure out what the picture was about until it hit me.  You puncture the can with it.  The top of the can.  Not the bottom.


Right, my daughter just informed me that I can get a tight fitting plastic lid in the pet section since I used a church key on my last camping trip.  I remember the prongs were always encrusted with dried milk making them somewhat disgusting.  Off to Walmart!

Bought one for $.98 it does have a raised imprint of a 'kitty' might be tough to live that down if I run into any mountain men.


----------



## squatting dog

so love coffee


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

I enjoyed this video, fun to watch, the artist was great- didn't they say he worked for Mad magazine? Just the right pinch of Piaf in the background.

Not that I'll ever travel abroad, but it's sad that these cafes have been closing.


----------



## RadishRose

Camper6 said:


> Have any of you ever brewed the 'perfect' cup of coffee?
> 
> Every once in a while you will get one that is just perfect.
> 
> I have tried every appliance contrived and there are plenty.



Me too, Camper. Guess my favorite cups have been made in a French press, but a pain to clean. Have you tried this one yet? Great cup of coffee, got it at Target but it's at Amazon, about $30.00.

 https://duckduckgo.com/?q=aeropress&t=ffab&atb=v66-2&ia=products


----------



## Shalimar

Fabulous video, takes me back to my youth.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Shalimar

Great song. What a handsome man.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Enjoy!


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Claude Gray - _I'll Just Have a Cup of Coffee (Then I'll Go)_ 1960


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Vega_Lyra

:wave:


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Vega_Lyra

:wave:


----------



## Wren




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Shalimar

Wren said:


> View attachment 39790


Oh, I want to be there.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

I like my coffee *black*....


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Wren




----------



## Vega_Lyra

[h=1]Black Coffee - Ella Fitzgerald  



[/h]


----------



## Wren

Just can't get the hang of posting utube videos ! 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NyMg-EhZ1Es


----------



## NancyNGA

Really?  Heaping?


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Life is Like a Cup of Coffee


----------



## Wren

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BHArUeIJZgA ....


----------



## Meanderer

The inspiration for "Delicious Peace: Coffee, Music & Interfaith Harmony in Uganda"


----------



## Shalimar

Vega_Lyra said:


> *Black Coffee - Ella Fitzgerald
> 
> 
> 
> *
> [/QUOT
> 
> The divine Ella.


----------



## Shalimar

Meanderer said:


> The inspiration for "Delicious Peace: Coffee, Music & Interfaith Harmony in Uganda"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 39887


Lovely.


----------



## Vega_Lyra

:wave: Enjoy your coffee !


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Wren




----------



## RadishRose

"Depresso"- LOL @ Wren


----------



## Meanderer

Coffee:  CLEAR!


----------



## NancyNGA

Good morning everyone!  Coffee is almost ready. Will go get the dipstick and check. nthego:


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Vega_Lyra

:wave:


----------



## Meanderer

Welcome!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Wren




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Wren




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Good Morning!


----------



## HiDesertHal

I'm not qualified to discuss coffee.

I drink only two cups per week, one on Saturday after breakfast, and the other on Sunday after breakfast.

That's it!

HDH


----------



## Vega_Lyra

:wave:


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Roadwarrior




----------



## Vega_Lyra

Just for fun...


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Good morning and Welcome!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

_I've missed my friends here _
[SUB]_The Wood Wave Cafe_[/SUB]


----------



## Vega_Lyra

:wave:


----------



## Wren




----------



## Lara

_Good morning
_I see we have a couple of distinguished guests with us


----------



## Pappy

Finally...our own table.


----------



## Meanderer

Lara said:


> _Good morning
> _I see we have a couple of distinguished guests with us



Guests are always welcome!


----------



## Lara

Good eye, Meanderer. 
Your "Bates Motel" mug would be a better fit.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

pappy said:


> finally...our own table.
> 
> View attachment 40231



brilliant!


----------



## Roadwarrior

From local coffee shop. Got to get back up in the mountains.  It's in the 70's along the Pacific coast but in the east valleys it's been over 100 for last 3 days, today should be a bit cooler.  By the way much friendlier forum today, thanks Matrix.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

RadishRose said:


>


Ohhhh haha, I thought it was a movie and I was thinking, what a crazy movie and why did I never hear of it. I'm slow like that....but I did catch on finally when he was in cars with stars of yesteryear. So funny.


----------



## Lara

Roadwarrior said:


> From local coffee shop. Got to get back up in the mountains.  It's in the 70's along the Pacific coast but in the east valleys it's been over 100 for last 3 days, today should be a bit cooler.  By the way much friendlier forum today, thanks Matrix.


I agree! :thumbsup1:

`


----------



## drifter

Fill 'er up.


----------



## Meanderer

drifter said:


> Fill 'er up.



...say when!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## HiDesertHal

I have two cups of coffee per week:

Saturday after breakfast.

Sunday after breakfast.

I said AFTER breakfast, because I never drink it while eating...that causes it to cool off too quickly.

My wife makes my coffee...it's Folgers* plain *coffee.

I have never been inside a Starbucks and have no reason to.

HiDesertHal


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Roadwarrior

I agree 'Starbucks' coffee is an acquired taste but you only go there to rub elbows with the in crowd & in my case to use the free wifi.   I personally don't like it, too bitter.   I prefer either French Press or what we used to call sheepherders coffee, on this forum it's been called camp or cowboy coffee.  Easy to make around a fire pit or elsewhere that doesn't have a plug available.  Never could get the timing down on a percolator.


----------



## Meanderer

Sheepherder Coffee by Sam Hamill

Sheepherder Coffee
I used to like sheepherder coffee,
a cup of grounds in my old enameled pot,
then three cups of water and a fire,


and when it's hot, boiling into froth,
a half cup of cold water
to bring the grounds to the bottom.


It was strong and bitter and good
as I squatted on the riverbank,
under the great redwoods, all those years ago.


Some days, it was nearly all I got.
I was happy with my dog,
and cases of books in my funky truck.


But when I think of that posture now,
I can't help but think
of Palestinians huddled in their ruins,


the Afghan shepherd with his bleating goats,
the widow weeping, sending off her sons,
the Tibetan monk who can't go home.


There are fewer names for coffee
than for love. Squatting, they drink,
thinking, waiting for whatever comes.


----------



## Roadwarrior

Meanderer said:


> Sheepherder Coffee by Sam Hamill
> It was strong and bitter and good
> as I squatted on the riverbank,
> under the great redwoods, all those years ago.


I may have become accustomed to the taste, or could be I do use a little cream, but I don't find it bitter at all.  Strong yes but coffee's got to be strong for flavor.  

One of my favorite & awe inspiring drives is through the 'Avenue of the Giants' in N Calif.  Nothing matches the reverence I feel when looking at those magnificent trees.  If there is a heaven let it be like that.


----------



## Meanderer

Roadwarrior said:


> I may have become accustomed to the taste, or could be I do use a little cream, but I don't find it bitter at all.  Strong yes but coffee's got to be strong for flavor.
> 
> One of my favorite & awe inspiring drives is through the 'Avenue of the Giants' in N Calif.  Nothing matches the reverence I feel when looking at those magnificent trees.  If there is a heaven let it be like that.


I think the poet was using the word "bitter", in a good way.


----------



## NancyNGA

fftopic:
I'm going to go off topic just briefly, be completely honest, and show my ignorance, because this poem provides a perfect example of something. 

I like it very much, but I prefer it written without the line breaks. One can sense the rhythm, cadence, whatever you call it, without being spoonfed the line breaks. Once I got over that, it made reading poetry much more pleasant. 
.
.

_Sheepherder Coffee _

I_ used to like sheepherder coffee, a cup of grounds in my old enameled pot, then three cups of water and a fire, and when it's hot, boiling into froth, a half cup of cold water to bring the grounds to the bottom. It was strong and bitter and good, as I squatted on the riverbank, under the great redwoods, all those years ago. Some days, it was nearly all I got. I was happy with my dog, and cases of books in my funky truck. 

But when I think of that posture now, I can't help but think of Palestinians huddled in their ruins, the Afghan shepherd with his bleating goats, the widow weeping, sending off her sons, the Tibetan monk who can't go home. There are fewer names for coffee than for love. Squatting, they drink, thinking, waiting for whatever comes.

_
I think that's just lovely.  Wish someone would start a thread on this because I want to understand what I'm missing. :hide: 

That's it. Sorry. Carry on.  Pour the coffee....

:coffeelaugh:


----------



## HiDesertHal

Anybody remember the 1940 tune "Java Jive" by the Ink Spots?

First verse:

"I love Coffee, I love Tea,

I love the Java Jive and it loves me!

Coffee and Tea and the Java and Me,

A Cup a Cup a Cup a Cup a Cup!"

Hal


----------



## RadishRose

HiDesertHal said:


> Anybody remember the 1940 tune "Java Jive" by the Ink Spots?
> 
> First verse:
> 
> "I love Coffee, I love Tea,
> 
> I love the Java Jive and it loves me!
> 
> Coffee and Tea and the Java and Me,
> 
> A Cup a Cup a Cup a Cup a Cup!"
> 
> Hal



So click here https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/30849-Welcome-To-Coffee-Corner/page7   and check out post # 98, it's good!


----------



## Meanderer

Cover, by Cookies


----------



## Vega_Lyra

Enjoy your Monday coffee ! :wave:


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Wren

Cake with that ?


----------



## RadishRose

Black Rifle Coffee-
That was hilarious!


----------



## HiDesertHal

RadishRose said:


> So click here https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/30849-Welcome-To-Coffee-Corner/page7   and check out post # 98, it's good!



Thanks for Videoing that, RadishRose!
Did you ever hear the original Ink Spots version?  

Hal


----------



## RadishRose

HiDesertHal said:


> Thanks for Videoing that, RadishRose!
> Did you ever hear the original Ink Spots version?
> 
> Hal



Hal, Meanderer posted that video; I thought you'd like it.


----------



## Vega_Lyra

:wave: Tuesday coffee.....


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

How the world's first webcam made a coffee pot famous


----------



## Meanderer

Good Morning!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Vega_Lyra

:wave:


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Vega_Lyra

:wave:


----------



## Vega_Lyra

:wave:


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Wren




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Vega_Lyra

Enjoy your Monday coffee ! :wave:


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

Now I understand!  layful:


----------



## Pappy

Need more coffee....


----------



## Vega_Lyra

Afternoon coffee....:wave:


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Wren




----------



## Pappy

Good morning...


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara




----------



## Meanderer

*Price:$60.01  -  5lb  - Whole Bean -  **Decaf
*



"For those who insist that decaffeinated coffee just can't taste like real coffee, we offer our decaf. Completely free of any trace chemicals, this is real coffee".


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Vega_Lyra

:wave:


----------



## Meanderer

_The Art of Coffee - David Tripp
_


----------



## Pappy

Yes I am......


----------



## RadishRose

Oh I remember that Maxwell House coffee can! There was a "key" on the end that you removed and wound back the metal strip around the can to open it.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Buckeye

My favorite t-shirt


----------



## CeeCee




----------



## Ruthanne

Here are the necessities of life for me!!


----------



## CeeCee

Ruthanne said:


> Here are the necessities of life for me!!




Reminds me that i need new coffeemaker...is this yours?  I like it.


----------



## Ruthanne

CeeCee said:


> Reminds me that i need new coffeemaker...is this yours?  I like it.


Yes, I need a new coffeemaker, too.  There are some problems with it.  That's my new coffee grinder.  I've never had one before!


----------



## Meanderer

Welcome New Neighbors!


----------



## Vega_Lyra

Saturday coffee......:wave:


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Good Morning, COFFEE!


----------



## NancyNGA

Bette Davis volunteered to help serve coffee this morning.


----------



## Vega_Lyra

:wave:


----------



## Meanderer

_Good Sunday Morning!_


----------



## Wren




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Stay Safe!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## CeeCee

Yay, another thread where I can plaster my face, lol.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## CeeCee




----------



## CeeCee




----------



## NancyNGA

_When you can't wait for it to cool down...

_


----------



## Wren




----------



## CeeCee

NancyNGA said:


> _When you can't wait for it to cool down...
> 
> _View attachment 41065




Haha, that's close to the truth for me.  I don't like it too hot so I make it extra strong and add a little water.


----------



## Roadwarrior

This is the only eclipse I'll be watching


----------



## Meanderer

"I Use Coffee Leftovers To Paint" (VIDEO)


----------



## CeeCee




----------



## Falcon

Interesting,  but I had to mute the sound;  it was driving me up the wall.

I don't think I'll ever  like strawberries again.


----------



## CeeCee

Falcon said:


> Interesting,  but I had to mute the sound;  it was driving me up the wall.
> 
> I don't think I'll ever  like strawberries again.



I think coffee painting is cool, plus it doesn't look like an expensive hobby. .  It's something I would try.

I bet you will eat another strawberry!


----------



## Meanderer

Maybe you could paint a falcon?


----------



## Falcon

Oooh !  Thanks Jim.  That looks just like my cousin  Albert.


----------



## Vega_Lyra

:wave:


----------



## Pappy




----------



## CeeCee




----------



## NancyNGA

Warning (groaner alert)



Spoiler


----------



## CeeCee

NancyNGA said:


> Warning (groaner alert)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Thanks for the warning!! layful:


----------



## Wren




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Wren




----------



## Meanderer

I can make a pot of coffee disappear!


----------



## Vega_Lyra

Coffee plantation in Brazil...


----------



## Wren




----------



## RadishRose

It's coffee o'clock! Cool.


----------



## NancyNGA

_"Quad basket in the portafilter and a V-Twin under the hood"_


----------



## Meanderer

"Early on In Live and Let Die, James Bond makes coffee for M with a lever-operated espresso machine that is all polished metal, black knobs, and bachelor-pad confidence. The coffee is just a feint, a way to keep M away from the curvy young lady hiding in the other room. It is also a lot of work. After grinding, tamping, and pulling the shot, then inexplicably adding milk to the coffee and blasting both with the steam wand, Bond hands the cup and saucer to his superior".


“Is that all it does?” asks M.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Wren




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

Nancy may like this


----------



## RadishRose

*Coffee-Rubbed Texas-Style Brisket*


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Wren




----------



## CeeCee




----------



## Vega_Lyra

Saturday coffee......:wave:


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## CeeCee




----------



## Wren




----------



## Meanderer

Good Morning.....Good Coffee!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## CeeCee




----------



## Vega_Lyra

:wave:


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Wren




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Welcome to Coffee Corner!


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## CeeCee




----------



## Wren




----------



## Meanderer

Coffee Corner, Salamanca, Spain


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Lara




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Cafelitos cinéfilos (coffee at the movies)


----------



## Trade

I accidentally bought a bag of whole beans. I don't have a thing to grind them with either. No blender no food processor, no nothin. My wife really went on a purge before we made or last move and anything like that went to the Salvation Army. tGuess I could put them in a zip lock bag and bust them up with a hammer. Or maybe I'll just try to use them in my Mr. Coffee and run the water through the grounds three or four times. Any suggestions? Whatever it is, it has got to be simple. I'm lazy.


----------



## Lara

Trade, take the whole beans over to your local grocery store and run them through their grinder. I did that once. I asked first and they said okay. 

Wait, now that I think of it, I had originally bought the beans at their store (had not noticed they were whole beans).

Good morning...


----------



## Wren




----------



## Meanderer

Trade said:


> I accidentally bought a bag of whole beans. I don't have a thing to grind them with either. No blender no food processor, no nothin. My wife really went on a purge before we made or last move and anything like that went to the Salvation Army. tGuess I could put them in a zip lock bag and bust them up with a hammer. Or maybe I'll just try to use them in my Mr. Coffee and run the water through the grounds three or four times. Any suggestions? Whatever it is, it has got to be simple. I'm lazy.


Trade, here's a Link for you.  Includes directions for using a hammer or a rolling pin. It should work fine, Good luck.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea

Trade said:


> I accidentally bought a bag of whole beans. I don't have a thing to grind them with either. No blender no food processor, no nothin. My wife really went on a purge before we made or last move and anything like that went to the Salvation Army. tGuess I could put them in a zip lock bag and bust them up with a hammer. Or maybe I'll just try to use them in my Mr. Coffee and run the water through the grounds three or four times. Any suggestions? Whatever it is, it has got to be simple. I'm lazy.



Put the bag in the driveway and run over it a couple of times for regular drip grind and six or seven times for finely ground espresso.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Trade

These are some really great responses, thanks!. For now I just put it away in a storage canister.


----------



## Trade

Lara said:


> (had not noticed they were whole beans).



Thanks! I'm glad I'm not the only one to do that.


----------



## Trade

Lara said:


> Trade, take the whole beans over to your local grocery store and run them through their grinder. I did that once. I asked first and they said okay.



Thanks! That's what I'll do. I'll take them with me next time I go to the grocery store. I bought them at Publix and they are very much into the whole "customer is always right" thing.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea

Meanderer said:


>



In Trade's driveway!


----------



## Meanderer

HA,HA Bea!nthego:


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Wren

Sign in a coffee shop...


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Wren




----------



## Meanderer

Welcome to Coffee Corner!nthego:


----------



## Aunt Bea

For a good cup of coffee always start with cold water!


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lara

_Good morning...
_


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Trade

Lara said:


> Trade, take the whole beans over to your local grocery store and run them through their grinder. I did that once. I asked first and they said okay.
> 
> Wait, now that I think of it, I had originally bought the beans at their store (had not noticed they were whole beans).



I took my beans to the grocery store this morning and they were very accommodating and actually ground the beans for me when I had trouble working the machine. So thanks for the tip!


----------



## Trade

I like these old WW2 Posters. That's how a real man drinks his coffee. Hot, black, and out of a tin cup!


----------



## RadishRose

Nooooo!


----------



## Wren




----------



## Meanderer

JUMBO!


----------



## RadishRose

Love these Meanderer!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Wren




----------



## Lara

_*F*all has arrived! *I*'m ready for this. *L*et's do it!
__Well, technically not until September 22 but who's counting _
_
_


----------



## Meanderer

We serve Excellent Coffee....since 1953.


----------



## Pappy

Our day here.....


----------



## RadishRose

Pappy said:


> Our day here.....



Our day here too, Pappy.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 41610



Hey *Rose*, that looks delish and as if you slaved over it, but I think I get it. It's either a one-eyed jack with shredded cheese all over the crust or it's texas toast, cheese, and you just set the egg on top to cook with a top on the pan. Interesting idea.

Hey *meanderer*, I think we both know a coffee lover named "Joe" in another life...


----------



## HiDesertHal

Lara, you're probably too young to remember when the slang word for coffee was "Joe".

_"What do you want for breakfast, Honey?"_

_"Ahhh...just a cup of Joe...I'm running a little late."_

Hal


----------



## Meanderer

HA!


----------



## Meanderer

*MORNIN'.....*


----------



## Vega_Lyra

Monday coffee...... :wave:


----------



## Wren




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Java Man - Coffee Song


----------



## Wren




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Order....*Coffee....*in the Court!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Vega_Lyra

Coffee break.......


----------



## Pappy




----------



## HiDesertHal

My wife makes coffee for me twice a week, so I get my Joe on Saturday after breakfast and on Sunday after breakfast.

Since I don't bother making coffee myself, that's all I get: Two cups a week, which is just fine!

Hal


----------



## HiDesertHal

Pappy said:


> View attachment 41764[/QUOT
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Johann Sebastian Bach never drank coffee while composing his Fugues...
> 
> Hal


----------



## Wren




----------



## merlin

​


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

merlin said:


> View attachment 41806​



Thanks, Terry, for that visit to the Caffeine Chapel!


----------



## Meanderer

Pappy said:


> View attachment 41807



Funny verse, Pappy, but it is found in HE-BREWS!


----------



## merlin

Meanderer said:


> Thanks, Terry, for that visit to the Caffeine Chapel!



Well I guess this is where it was all created 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




​


----------



## Meanderer

Watch out for Irma!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Wren




----------



## Pappy




----------



## merlin

*I guess this will do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*


----------



## RadishRose

That looks great Merlin, Why wait for a holiday? How can I get caramel into it? hmmmm


----------



## RadishRose

Weird-






*Click where is says "watch on YouTube".... but it's pretty strange. After all, it is Deitrich!*


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Wren




----------



## Ken N Tx

Good morning...


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pappy

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Meanderer

*Coffee Crimes: Reheating Coffee   Can you even do it?

*






"It's a familiar scene. Your morning cup of joe has cooled to the point of being undrinkable, but an afternoon slump is approaching, and you're too busy to brew another pot. Faced with what you assume is some perfectly good leftover coffee, you stick the cup in the microwave. One sip later, you swear never to make that mistake again".


"Why does microwaved coffee taste so bad, and is there another solution?  According to Todd Carmichael, CEO and co-founder of La Colombe, the answer is simple: *Never reheat coffee"*.


*"The folks at Caribou coffee agree and specify that the microwave is an absolute no go.* According to their website, "When coffee cools, its chemistry changes. Reheating the coffee will further break down the few aromatics left. Your coffee will taste bad." They recommend storing coffee in a thermos or starting from scratch".


"The Kitchn spoke to Karen Yates of coffee and science blog Bean Thinking for further insight.* Coffee's acidity increases as it cools, Yates explained, which leads to a more bitter taste. Both the cooling and the rewarming, in other words, contribute to bad taste of reheated coffee".*


----------



## RadishRose

The Linje2

This incredible espresso machine is made out of pieces of Norwegian Poplar. This coffee maker combines the innovation of technology with the classic simplicity and elegance of nature.


----------



## RadishRose

The Peel

These beautiful coffeemakers seem to be made out of liquid instead of stainless steel. The elegant rippled base of the Peel UK Coffee Maker complements the waterfall of coffee coming out from the machine and the blue LEDs add a soft glow.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Good Morning!


----------



## magicjim

I need the coffee and the coffee shop vibes. I find this amusing though.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

Never in my house.......


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## merlin

​


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Good Sunday Morning!


----------



## hearlady

What does everyone put in there coffee?
I recently went on a quest (how dramatic) to find a healthy "cream" for my coffee. Husband uses coffee mate religiously and it is good but not so healthy with the amounts of coffee we drink. We don't use any sweetener.
The best tasting alternative I've found is soymilk. It is slightly sweet and creamy but the verdict on whether soy is healthy or dangerous is still out.
I'm using almond milk and it's just ok. If I love coffee as much as I do it seems I should use something delicious. 
My mother used whole milk in her 2-3 cups a day as well as sugar. She lived to 97. She did have Alzheimer's though. I'm considering going to that instead of half n half or whole cream.
Anyone faced this world changing decision? Lol


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

hearlady said:


> What does everyone put in there coffee?
> I recently went on a quest (how dramatic) to find a healthy "cream" for my coffee. Husband uses coffee mate religiously and it is good but not so healthy with the amounts of coffee we drink. We don't use any sweetener.
> The best tasting alternative I've found is soymilk. It is slightly sweet and creamy but the verdict on whether soy is healthy or dangerous is still out.
> I'm using almond milk and it's just ok. If I love coffee as much as I do it seems I should use something delicious.
> My mother used whole milk in her 2-3 cups a day as well as sugar. She lived to 97. She did have Alzheimer's though. I'm considering going to that instead of half n half or whole cream.
> Anyone faced this world changing decision? Lol


Hi, hearlady, and welcome!  We drink 2% milk, so I use that in my coffee.  My Wife drinks hers black.


----------



## hearlady

Never knew there could be so many coffee illustrations!


----------



## Vega_Lyra

:wave:


----------



## RadishRose

hearlady said:


> What does everyone put in there coffee?
> I recently went on a quest (how dramatic) to find a healthy "cream" for my coffee. Husband uses coffee mate religiously and it is good but not so healthy with the amounts of coffee we drink. We don't use any sweetener.
> The best tasting alternative I've found is soymilk. It is slightly sweet and creamy but the verdict on whether soy is healthy or dangerous is still out.
> I'm using almond milk and it's just ok. If I love coffee as much as I do it seems I should use something delicious.
> My mother used whole milk in her 2-3 cups a day as well as sugar. She lived to 97. She did have Alzheimer's though. I'm considering going to that instead of half n half or whole cream.
> Anyone faced this world changing decision? Lol



We use lactose-free whole milk. If the they're out of whole milk, we'll use lactose-free 2%. 

May I ask why do you need an alternative to cow's milk, is it allergies?


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## hearlady

No , no allergy just watching the fat but I think it's worth it to enjoy my coffee.


----------



## Vega_Lyra

:wave:


----------



## RadishRose

hearlady said:


> No , no allergy just watching the fat but I think it's worth it to enjoy my coffee.



I agree!


----------



## RadishRose

I'm fascinated by coffee/tea service, especially art deco and fanciful pottery.


----------



## Aunt Bea

This reminded me of jujube's recent thread about the ice maker!


----------



## Lara

Good Morning! Looking forward to a GREAT Day!


----------



## Roadwarrior

My house of worship,



I view coffee as religion, it's as good as some but better than most.  I guess I needed something to change my view of the world, so enter the blue Dutch Bros coffee kiosk.  I try to stop anytime I see one.  It's almost like watching for a 'Waffle House' or the Golden Arches.  They always greet you with a smile, I've even had them try to invite themselves to a birthday party when they saw the cake my wife had just purchased sitting in the back seat.  They earn their tips the right way, customer satisfaction.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy

Oh, oh......wrong picture. I’ll try again.


----------



## Meanderer

Lara said:


> Good Morning! Looking forward to a GREAT Day!


*By  jove, I think She's got it!*nthego:


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

*A Poem About Mornings*

Coffee, Coffee, Coffee.

Coffee.

Coffee, Coffee.

Everybody shut up.

Coffee.

_~ anonymous

`_


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

Sorry, my attachments above don't work :dunno:


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Welcome!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

More watercolors painted with COFFEE


----------



## Meanderer

Andy Warhol


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Welcome to Coffee Corner!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

Need to trade in this cup.....


----------



## Lara

_It's Wednesday. We got this _


----------



## Meanderer

Happy Friday!nthego:


----------



## Vega_Lyra

Enjoy this Friday coffee ! :wave:


----------



## Pappy

Good morning.


----------



## NancyNGA

Harvey's Broiler and Coffee Shop, Downey, California (circa 1958)


----------



## Lara

*National Coffee Day!!!*
Free Coffee at Krispy Kreme Friday-Sunday
and Dunkin Donuts Friday
Other places too.
Today Sept


----------



## CeeCee

This was announced in my neighborhood app, I didn't go but I thought it was a nice gesture....






On Friday, September 29th, the Fresno Police Department is joining Target at 3173 E Shields Ave between 0830 and 1000 to celebrate National Coffee Day by providing an opportunity to meet law enforcement personnel and talk about community issues, build relationships, and enjoy coffee provided by Target. Join us if you can. Please see the attached flyer for information.


----------



## Lara

Happy Nat'l Coffee Day, CeeCee! That surely was a nice gesture of the Police Dept.

If I have coffee, I brew my own too. Popular right now is Pumpkin Spice Coffee (Tis the season)...I did have a free sample of that at Trader Joe's today. Yummy.

`


----------



## Wren




----------



## Meanderer

I missed Free COFFEE DAY?    Bummer!   I guess I will have to wait for FREE PIZZA DAY!  Don't feel bad, CeeCee, I thought yesterday was Saturday too.


----------



## Meanderer

Lara said:


> Happy Nat'l Coffee Day, CeeCee! That surely was a nice gesture of the Police Dept.
> 
> If I have coffee, I brew my own too. Popular right now is Pumpkin Spice Coffee (Tis the season)...I did have a free sample of that at Trader Joe's today. Yummy.
> 
> `



Look out Pumpkin Spice, there's a 'old' kid on the block!....Cardamom





"This morning, like so many other caffeine-addicted humans, you probably blindly grabbed for your bag of coffee beans, ground them, and used your regular method to make them into something drinkable—and then you drank it, and fast.

But! Tomorrow, when you pull down the beans, the grinder, and the mug, head to your spice cabinet, too, and grab the cardamom".


----------



## Pappy

We got our free coffee at DD yesterday. I had forgotten, but my other half didn’t.


----------



## Meanderer

I think I invented a joke this morning.....

Why is Superman so Bossy?....




...because he works with *Supervision*!


----------



## Meanderer

Good Morning everyone!  Happy Sunday!  Welcome to Coffee Corner!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## NancyNGA

I would like to speak to the management.  Early this morning there was no coffee here. layful:


----------



## Meanderer

NancyNGA said:


> I would like to speak to the management.  Early this morning there was no coffee here. layful:



Apologies all around, Nancy, I went up to the attic to fetch the extra extension cord, and fell into the abyss!  Had my rope ladder handy....


----------



## Meanderer

GoodMorning!nthego:


----------



## Pappy




----------



## IKE

We don't go out just for breakfast all that often but when we do we get on I-35 and drive south to Ruby's in Purcell, Ok.......great coffee and the homemade biscuits & sausage gravy (which I always order) is to die for.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Vega_Lyra




----------



## Meanderer

*COFFEE THE FOUNDATION OF CONSCIOUSNESS
*




*BE ONE WITH THE BEAN*​


----------



## Wren

Nearly 11am, time for my morning coffee


----------



## Meanderer

Purrrrr-fect Coffee!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Wren




----------



## merlin

​


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea

A watched pot ...


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Wren




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

*...looks like a coffee morning!*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Wren




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer

*Hello!  I just discovered that it's Sunday!*nthego:


----------



## Wren




----------



## Meanderer

HappySunday!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Buckeye

Having Pumpkin Spice Biscotti from Trader Joes with my morning coffee.  Mmmmmm


----------



## CeeCee

Hoot N Annie said:


> Having Pumpkin Spice Biscotti from Trader Joes with my morning coffee.  Mmmmmm



Ill be having that tomorrow morning....wasn't planning on a trip to TJs today but you've inspired me.


----------



## Meanderer

*Welcome to Coffee Corner! *


----------



## Lara

Meanderer said:


>


Thx for the reminder! Columbus Day today. Fun music video! Banks, P.O., Nat'l Parks, schools, stock market, and government offices are closed today. But did you know this:

Alaska, Vermont, Hawaii and South Dakota do not celebrate Columbus Day. Alaska and Vermont celebrate Indigenous Peoples Day, South Dakota observes Native American Day and Hawaii celebrates Discoverers' Day.Seattle, Minneapolis and Berkeley, Calif., have also started celebrating Indigenous Peoples Day instead of Columbus Day, among other cities and towns across the country.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Vega_Lyra

Enjoy your coffee today !


----------



## Meanderer

Need the Taxi Cafe?




​


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer

WELCOME!nthego:


----------



## Aunt Bea

Firefighters taking a break!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Why We Love Bitty & Beau's Coffee | Southern Living

"You won't find any coffee shop more welcoming or warmhearted than Bitty & Beau's in Wilmington, North Carolina. Founded by owner Amy Wright and her husband, the shop is run by individuals with intellectual and developmental disabilities, in honor of the couple's two children – Bitty and Beau – "


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

*o o o*


----------



## NancyNGA

Uh oh...  I heard new competition is opening up on the other side of the tracks.  They roast their own beans.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

*Did You Know it's Friday The 13th?!*






YES, it's FRIDAY THE 13th!!!


----------



## Meanderer

Tomorrow, Saturday the 14th, will be *Free Coffee Day* hare at Coffee Corner, to all who stop by to show off their Coffee Tattoos!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## CeeCee




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

My Grampa's Coffee by By Scott Keith –






"I imagine that coffee made on a battlefield was not, by today’s Starbucks cold-pressed standards, “good coffee.” In fact, I never actually saw him prefer percolated over drip over whatever else––but I do recall him occasionally saying that McDonald’s made good coffee. McDonald’s does make a pretty darn good cup o’ joe".


"Nonetheless, the coffee was always there. As he’d sit and watch TV, there’d be a cup in his hand. As he’d work in his garage, I could always smell the potent blend of motor oil and coffee. And as we’d sit together in his VW Bus near the Lockheed landing strip in Palmdale, we’d watch the airplanes take off and land, and the air was filled with the aroma of coffee from his thermos and smoke from his cigarette".


----------



## Lara

Meanderer said:
			
		

> Tomorrow, Saturday the 14th, will be *Free Coffee Day* hare at Coffee Corner, to all who stop by to show off their Coffee Tattoos!


Well, today is Saturday 14 so here's a few from me. Happy free coffee day at the cafe! And thanks for my free cup of coffee!!!


----------



## RadishRose

Lara said:


> Well, today is Saturday 14 so here's a few from me. Happy free coffee day at the cafe! And thanks for my free cup of coffee!!!



Lara, for all those you get this 55 cupper-


----------



## Meanderer

Sunday coffee in Dýrafjorður 1897.





Þingeyri is an old fishing village with 250 inhabitants in the Westfjords, a remote part of Iceland. It’s situated in Dýrafjörður, a picturesque fjord surrounded by the “Westfjord’s alps.”

Beautiful Icelandic Folk Music


----------



## Lara

:thankyou1:to RadishRose!! :thumbsup::glittered:


----------



## RadishRose

Awww lovely, Lara. Thanks!


----------



## Wren




----------



## Shalimar

Meanderer said:


> Sunday coffee in Dýrafjorður 1897.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Þingeyri is an old fishing village with 250 inhabitants in the Westfjords, a remote part of Iceland. It’s situated in Dýrafjörður, a picturesque fjord surrounded by the “Westfjord’s alps.”
> 
> Beautiful Icelandic Folk Music


Beautiful!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Coffee & Pie Break!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea

http://www.npr.org/sections/thesalt/2012/01/10/144988133/drink-coffee-off-with-your-head


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

At home, DIY Coffee Corners


----------



## Meanderer

Here's our little "Coffee Corner", featuring a 1940 West Bend 8 cup Electric Percolator, for special occasions!


----------



## RadishRose

That's great, Meanderer, very cozy and inviting! That percolator is jazzy. I bought an electric Farberware perco at a thrift shop; don't think it was ever used, just a 4 cup. I cleaned it thoroughly, but the coffee didn't taste very good at all. Honestly, do you enjoy percolated coffee?

I wanted to replicate the days of my parent's pots of Maxwell House coffee smelling so good in the house and it did smell good, but that's all. I used Folgers, which I like, apart from Starbuck's and Dean's Beans.

Even though I had read the 50's coffee our parents drank was the worst quality and perking was the worst way to make it, I was hoping.

But the percolator sure looks nice in your Corner.


----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> That's great, Meanderer, very cozy and inviting! That percolator is jazzy. I bought an electric Farberware perco at a thrift shop; don't think it was ever used, just a 4 cup. I cleaned it thoroughly, but the coffee didn't taste very good at all. Honestly, do you enjoy percolated coffee?
> 
> I wanted to replicate the days of my parent's pots of Maxwell House coffee smelling so good in the house and it did smell good, but that's all. I used Folgers, which I like, apart from Starbuck's and Dean's Beans.
> 
> Even though I had read the 50's coffee our parents drank was the worst quality and perking was the worst way to make it, I was hoping.
> 
> But the percolator sure looks nice in your Corner.


Thanks, Rose, I bought it on Amazon for 29 dollars.  It came with a new cord.  We use Eight O'Clock 100% Columbian Coffee beans and use a coffee grinder the size of a small thermos. It can grind up to 12 cups.  It takes 20 minutes to make 8 cups but makes the best coffee.  We use a Mr Coffee 12 cup drip for every day use, and the 1940 West Bend, on waffle or pancake mornings.  It is a lot of fun to use! The little "waitress" is a napkin holder and the cafe background is a placemat.  The windup timer adds to the effect.


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> Thanks, Rose, I bought it on Amazon for 29 dollars.  It came with a new cord.  We use Eight O'Clock 100% Columbian Coffee beans and use a coffee grinder the size of a small thermos. It can grind up to 12 cups.  It takes 20 minutes to make 8 cups but makes the best coffee.  We use a Mr Coffee 12 cup drip for every day use, and the 1940 West Bend, on waffle or pancake mornings.  It is a lot of fun to use! The little "waitress" is a napkin holder and the cafe background is a placemat.  The windup timer adds to the effect.



I did notice the timer but didn't realize the lady was a napkin holder. Cute. 

So, you really do like the perked coffee. I usually prefer the press or drip. Maybe I'll give it another try. My parents timed it 7 minutes from the first perk. So I don't know what the entire time for 4 cups would be. I'll just hover.

Isn't this a nice coffee cup ring?


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Here's my Coffee Ring Bikenthego:


----------



## Aunt Bea

Meanderer said:


> Thanks, Rose, I bought it on Amazon for 29 dollars.  It came with a new cord.  We use Eight O'Clock 100% Columbian Coffee beans and use a coffee grinder the size of a small thermos. It can grind up to 12 cups.  It takes 20 minutes to make 8 cups but makes the best coffee.  We use a Mr Coffee 12 cup drip for every day use, and the 1940 West Bend, on waffle or pancake mornings.  It is a lot of fun to use! The little "waitress" is a napkin holder and the cafe background is a placemat.  The windup timer adds to the effect.



Those old electric percolators do make great coffee and if you pair them with an electric lamp timer you can set them to begin perking just before your alarm goes off in the morning!

I remember burning up one of these stove top percolators back in the seventies, it boiled dry, melted the plastic lid and filled the kitchen with fine particles of floating ash from the plastic!


----------



## RadishRose

Aunt Bea, I had one of those Corningware pots a very long time ago! How nostalgic to see one again.

(My aunt set an egg to boil to take to work, but forgot about it and left the house. It boiled dry.)


----------



## Pappy

My cup from Japan.


----------



## Meanderer

Exeggutor Japanese coffee art by of the Reissue Cafe in Harajuku!


----------



## RadishRose

You've outdone yourself!


----------



## Meanderer

The Coffee Boat Man of Middle Harbour

"For those who don't know Sydney's Harbour's intricacies, Middle Harbour is the next big bay north of Sydney's main harbour".

"People who have been boating in this area over the years all know about Garry the Coffee Boat Man. Visitors to the Bay are pleasantly surprised and soon work out that he's here to supply them with some great coffee and other refreshments".


----------



## Meanderer

"Side Door Please"


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

Sisters Coffee door


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

What's brewin' Bro?


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Lara

This front door is in Brazil. Check out more photos of the inside and their story in this link:
http://sprudge.com/cafeteria-will-coffee-112832.html

The couple turned their living room into a coffee cafe and then it took over their bedroom. He designed and built most of the equipment and decor himself including lamps made from coffee filters. They currently live in their basement but "are happy to be close to work".


----------



## Meanderer

Thanks, Lara, I liked: *"Home is where everything is"*!


----------



## RadishRose

What an interesting place this is, thanks Lara.


----------



## Meanderer

Coffee's UP!nthego:
​


----------



## Vega_Lyra




----------



## Vega_Lyra




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Lara

Japanese Coffee Jelly (Jello) Recipe


----------



## Meanderer

*咖啡*


----------



## Lara

If 334 (below) is the price in Yen then a cup of coffee in Japan is $3

Meanderer, I guess you knew *咖啡* means Caffeine or coffee.
 That would make a cool tattoo wouldn't it  ...no, I don't have any


----------



## merlin

*Have a Good One*​


----------



## Pappy

Monday’s coffee pot....


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## CeeCee

Pappy said:


> Monday’s coffee pot....View attachment 43723


That coffee looks too weak for me.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

The language of coffee


----------



## merlin

​


----------



## Pappy

Achmed and Jeff Dunham. A fantastic ventriloquist.


----------



## Lara

Meanderer said:


>


HOLY JAVA!! Coffee and that classic line all in one scene!! Well, Meanderer, you just made my day


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## merlin

Enjoy your coffee enjoy your Wednesday!
​


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## merlin

*Enjoy your Day!*​


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

_Coffee is..... Looking Up!_nthego:


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara




----------



## merlin

​


----------



## merlin

Have a Great Sunday​


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lara

_Good morning!_


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lara




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## merlin

​


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

Don't ask!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara

....


----------



## Lara




----------



## merlin

Have a Great Wednesday









​


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

*COFFEE - THE MOVIE!*  Watch the Trailer!


----------



## Lara

Get your orange on!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

In case you can't read the reference on the mug, 
it says "Friar Lawrence V.lll.147". 
It's a pun from Shakespeare's Romeo & Juliet


----------



## Meanderer

A Lass.....


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

Coffee is a smoke raised with the fume of sighs;
Being purged, a fire sparkling in drinker's eyes;
Being vexed, a sea nourished with milk tears.
What is it else? a cappuccino most discreet.
A choking latte and a preserving sweet.






I saw this Romeo & Juliet quote and couldn't imagine Shakespeare waxing poetic of Cappuccinos and Lattes so I looked into it and found the original quote. Someone adapted it to coffee with precision and craftiness for our amusement. Poor Shakespeare, reduced from Love to Latte 

Love is a smoke raised with the fume of sighs; 
Being purged, a fire sparkling in lovers' eyes; 
Being vexed, a sea nourished with lovers' tears. 
What is it else? A madness most discreet, 
A choking gall, and a preserving sweet. 

~ William Shakespeare


----------



## merlin

​


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lara




----------



## Meanderer

Coffee speaks for itself!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Welcome to _NEXT-AGE-CAFE_!


----------



## Lara




----------



## Meanderer

Welcome to Coffee Corner!


----------



## Lara

*
HAVE A BLESSED SUNDAY *:love_heart:* !!!!
*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

more baristas


----------



## Meanderer

_"I'm... Sorry... Dave....the coffee is not ready"!_


----------



## Lara

1925. View showing a car in the parking lot of the Wilshire Coffee Pot restaurant. The restaurant and coffee shop was located at 8601 Wilshire Boulevard, on the northwest corner of Stanley Drive and Wilshire Blvd. A giant coffee pot sits on top of the building. Ben-Hur Coffee is featured.

There are many more photos of 1918 - 1940 of Los Angeles businesses shaped like animals, food, or vehicles, including their addresses in this link...some still standing: http://waterandpower.org/museum/Programmatic_Style_Architecture.html


----------



## Pappy

I think I’ve been in this diner.....


----------



## Meanderer

Expect the unexpected!


----------



## Lara

Unexpected...
Muddy Paw Coffee, such an appetizing name 
Yummy


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Some days, you get the bear.....


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

My second cup today....


----------



## hearlady

I'm having my daily lunchtime coffee right now. I brew some in the morning and bring a jar with me. I keep little creamers in the frig. They say don't reheat coffee in the microwave but I do and it's fine.


----------



## Meanderer

Don't wash that coffee mug!


----------



## Marie5656

*I do not have a funny image to share, but I remember remarking to a friend that I wish I liked coffee, because there are so many flavored creamers these days, that seem like they would be good.  She told me her daughter puts the creamers in her hot chocolate.  Great idea.*


----------



## Lara

You might like *F**u**n**f**e**t**ti** C**o**f**f**e**e **C**r**e**a**m**e**r, *Marie


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea

It's amazing what a good cup of coffee can do!!!

Cheekwood in Nashville, the country home that Leslie and Mable Cheek built in 1929 after they sold their family business to the Postum Cereals Company for $40 million dollars.  Think about the Cheeks next time you have a cup of Maxwell House coffee!!!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cheekwood_Botanical_Garden_and_Museum_of_Art


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

"Fill er' up"!


----------



## Pappy

Have to stop for gas everyday now.


----------



## Meanderer

Good.....to the _first_ drop!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne

hearlady said:


> I'm having my daily lunchtime coffee right now. I brew some in the morning and bring a jar with me. I keep little creamers in the frig. They say don't reheat coffee in the microwave but I do and it's fine.


I am always reheating coffee in the micro.  Why do they say not to?


----------



## Pappy

Always reheat coffee in micro if needed. And, when the heck did Friehofers sell coffee?. I worked there most of my life and never knew this.


----------



## RadishRose

Pappy said:


> Always reheat coffee in micro if needed. And, when the heck did Friehofers sell coffee?. I worked there most of my life and never knew this.



I thought of you Pappy, when I saw that Friehofer's ad!


----------



## Meanderer

RE-POST OF POST #366

Coffee Crimes: Reheating Coffee Can you even do it?










"It's a familiar scene. Your morning cup of joe has cooled to the point of being undrinkable, but an afternoon slump is approaching, and you're too busy to brew another pot. Faced with what you assume is some perfectly good leftover coffee, you stick the cup in the microwave. One sip later, you swear never to make that mistake again".

"Why does microwaved coffee taste so bad, and is there another solution? According to Todd Carmichael, CEO and co-founder of La Colombe, the answer is simple: Never reheat coffee".

"The folks at Caribou coffee agree and specify that the microwave is an absolute no go. According to their website, "When coffee cools, its chemistry changes. Reheating the coffee will further break down the few aromatics left. Your coffee will taste bad." *They recommend storing coffee in a thermos or starting from scratch".
*
"The Kitchn spoke to Karen Yates of coffee and science blog Bean Thinking for further insight. Coffee's acidity increases as it cools, Yates explained, which leads to a more bitter taste. Both the cooling and the rewarming, in other words, contribute to bad taste of reheated coffee".


----------



## Lara

hearlady said:


> They say don't reheat coffee in the microwave but I do and it's fine.


I have found that mine doesn't taste as fresh if I throw it in the microwave.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

*Airplane Coffee*


----------



## hearlady

After my long search and many tries for a healthy coffee creamer this morning I opened a carton of half n half..........aaah. Some things you just need to leave alone.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Even the Monks sneak half n' half!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## NancyNGA

Salem Coffee Pot 

 J. E. Mickey Shop at S. Main and Belews Street, Winston Salem, NC, 1899 

_"Erected in 1858 by the Mickey brothers, Julius and Samuel, tinsmiths.... it is 7 feet 3 inches tall, its diameter at the top is 27 inches and at bottom 64. ... It has been claimed that in the 19th century a small boy often shinnied up to its trap door to light a fire inside to boil water so that steam would come out of the spout."  

_





Current location (I think)


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

*E=MC2*layful:


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

_Good morning_
_Today's mood is sponsored by coffee_


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

_Faster than a speeding Percolator...More powerful than a Cup of Jim's Coffee....Able to leap Tall coffee prices, in a single bound...It's COFFEEMAN!nthego:_


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## merlin

​


----------



## Meanderer

We'll miss ya, Mel!


----------



## Lara

_W.C. Fields - *Cup of Java* -  35 cents _That's Gene Kelly at the counter who enters at 3:06. 
(I saw another WC clip of a poker game with a cameo of Bing Crosby in the background in the last few seconds)


----------



## Vega_Lyra




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pappy




----------



## merlin

​


----------



## Lara

*Coffee and Cigarettes *
So put me on a plane and fly me to anywhere with you






The lyrics to this song are a little dark
But not the chorus: "Put me on a plane, and fly me to anywhere with you"


----------



## Meanderer

*AREA 51 CAFE*





https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTAPLuYGTTzA2PoGqHehdTkeVAwFHKpi  lljmjR2gSt7qYVja7L8kg


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Have some coffee, Pilgrim!





I Am Just A Pilgrim at The Coffee Gallery 2010


----------



## merlin




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## RadishRose

Fun facts about coffee

http://theoatmeal.com/comics/coffee


----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> Fun facts about coffee
> 
> http://theoatmeal.com/comics/coffee



Thanks, Rose...what an education!


----------



## Meanderer

November 22


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lara

Jackie and JFK on the campaign trail...


----------



## Meanderer

(2013)
Oak Cliff Coffee Roasters *Is Brewing Two JFK Conspiracy-Theory Coffees*

"The two coffees are limited run and incorporate some pretty good wordplay. The "Magic Bullet Theory" is a single origin coffee, the San Marco Honey-Processed micro-lot from Costa Rica, while the "Multiple Shooters Theory" is a blend of two different coffees, one wet-processed and one dry, from Yirgacheffe in Ethiopia".

"Sadly there's no Warren Commission coffee, "The CIA Did It" breakfast roast or "What About the KGB?" cafe cubano. This is conspiracy streamlined".


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> (2013)
> Oak Cliff Coffee Roasters *Is Brewing Two JFK Conspiracy-Theory Coffees*
> 
> "The two coffees are limited run and incorporate some pretty good wordplay. The "Magic Bullet Theory" is a single origin coffee, the San Marco Honey-Processed micro-lot from Costa Rica, while the "Multiple Shooters Theory" is a blend of two different coffees, one wet-processed and one dry, from Yirgacheffe in Ethiopia".
> 
> "Sadly there's no Warren Commission coffee, "The CIA Did It" breakfast roast or "What About the KGB?" cafe cubano. This is conspiracy streamlined".



I'm speechless!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Listen...on Thanksgiving Day!​


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Cup O' Coffee Mask


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

*Wild Goose Coffee ....follow the rest!*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

mmm, yummy. 
I'll bet the coffee's good too...


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Charles Dickens Coffee House


----------



## Meanderer

Good morning!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lara




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Ja...makin...coffee?
https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcR7uM2IHskgnTW1GyHcQfPhmKpNrOONX  S6PDt11IGgqCGmai7HG


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Good Morning!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

The Halfway Cafe


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

https://thecrumbykitchen.com/irish-cream-coffee-mud-pie/


----------



## Aunt Bea

South Korean coffee shop.

http://www.idesignarch.com/quirky-coffee-house-shaped-like-a-rolleiflex-twin-lens-camera/


----------



## RadishRose

How cute... looks like an old camera!


----------



## Meanderer

[IMG]https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTkFBT77zCzOnVnCRoVWV_W2VamrjGOZDEzIj5hwejQ-tQrp4FD[/IMG]


----------



## Meanderer

Come by here.....for


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## merlin




----------



## Meanderer

Time for a coffee break in Finland!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## merlin

​


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Meanderer

GrandPa "Dunker"!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Aunt Bea

https://www.6sqft.com/one-cent-coffee-stand-fed-hungry-new-yorkers-back-in-the-day/


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Vega_Lyra




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Cozy Coffee!





]


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## DavyKOTWF

Ruthanne said:


> I just bought a new coffee grinder; never had one before but mistakingly twice now I bought whole bean coffee.  The coffee is so good when fresh, too!



Haha.  I did the same thing.  New hobby I reckon.
Usually the first thing I think in the morning, is to get my half a cup of Joe.
Favorite store bought is Country Blend by Folgers.  Many stores don't have it; fools.


----------



## Denise1952




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Denise1952

Did I miss Christmas again Pappy, or are you just staying ahead of the game


----------



## Meanderer

Welcome to Coffee Corner!


----------



## Pappy

Oh geez... I posted that before I was awake and had no coffee. I thought it said Christmas.  Be gentle people. 20 lashes with a wet noodle will suffice.


----------



## Meanderer

Be Who You ARRRG!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## RadishRose

Why don't I remember that?

It's so cute, even had chains on the little tires.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Denise1952

Good to the last drop!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

*The Starbuck stops here!*
Cool, Rose!


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Denise1952

CindyLouWho said:


>



Now we know how the Rooster's get so "full of it" so early, LOL!!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

Wake up and have a grand day!
[IMG]http://blog.onlineclock.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/extra-strength-alarm.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Singing for our COFFEE!


----------



## Vega_Lyra

Santa's coffee break..............


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Hack your coffee maker to start brewing the moment you wake up

It's one thing to have your coffee maker on a schedule. It's something else entirely to have it turn on and brew a cup of coffee, only after you wake up and without pressing a single button.

What you'll need

The downside to making coffee automatically every morning is that it doesn't come cheap. In total, the smart devices will cost you between $200 and $350.






A Fitbit, Jawbone Up or another fitness tracker which tracks sleep and integrates with IFTTT. (All current Jawbone Up trackers track sleep, while the only currently available Fitbit that does not track sleep is the Zip.) These trackers range from $100 to $250.

A Mr. Coffee Smart Optimal Brew, which is WeMo-enabled and integrates with IFTTT. The Mr. Coffee Smart Optimal Brew retails for $150, but can currently be found online for around $111.

An IFTTT account with active channels for your fitness tracker and the coffee maker.


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Marko

Coffee lover.

Is 3 times a day to much?


----------



## Meanderer

Marko said:


> Coffee lover.
> 
> Is 3 times a day to much?



Welcome to Senior forums, Marko, and welcome to the Coffee Corner!  You can never get too much of a good thing!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## NancyNGA

New Orleans, December, 1935



Larger Image


----------



## RadishRose

Curious Oriental Laundry sign a bit further away... does it say "Not in the trust?  What would that mean?

Nice pic.


----------



## NancyNGA

RadishRose said:


> Curious Oriental Laundry sign a bit further away... does it say "Not in the trust?  What would that mean?


Good question, Rose.  Best I can tell, from some comments about that picture....

_"Oriental Laundry was a local New Orleans chain of laundries owned by Charles Tung. Mr. Tung's tomb is documented in Henri Gandolfo's book on Metairie Cemetery. There were several 'Oriental Laundries' around the city.  They all had a sign that said "Not in the Trust," which I think meant they weren't unionized."... "The term 'NOT in the TRUST' is in direct reference to the Sherman Anti-Trust Act of 1890."

_Maybe it's explained in the book referenced.


----------



## Meanderer

The UCC Oriental Coffee Shop


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## NancyNGA

Bruce Springsteen and the E Street Band


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Good Morning!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

The Singing Coffee Pot 
(Sorry if this has been posted already )


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

Royal bespoke commissioningStyle & Finish:
Classic Gold

Base:Malachite
 						  						 							$24,000.00


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

_Welcome to Coffee Corner!_


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Meanderer

The joint is chirpin'!


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> The joint is chirpin'!


nuthatches?

I so love those personable little guys


----------



## Aunt Bea

The Hotel de Gink was a shelter for and operated by homeless people.

https://ephemeralnewyork.wordpress.com/tag/hotel-de-gink-new-york-city/


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

*We measure our coffee ....by the Foot!*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

_Coffee is not coffee!_


----------



## Meanderer

top secret coffee


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Does Coffee Stunt Growth?


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> Does Coffee Stunt Growth?



lol, I'll read that in a few inches,,,,errr I mean minutes!


----------



## RadishRose

I thought it was SMOKING that stunted your growth, not coffee. 

Anyway, looks like the jury's still out.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## RadishRose

chocolate dipped, coffee ice cream glazed donut


----------



## Meanderer

*COFFEE....the first thing I needed!*


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## rgp

Does anyone here put chocolate in their coffee [in the grounds at brewing] ?


I don't buy Starbucks often, [at the restaurant] but did this past weekend. And...I believe that [chocolate] is the taste I taste in it? I do use Starbucks ground here at home, thought maybe I'd try adding just a bit of chocolate to it ?


----------



## Meanderer

rgp said:


> Does anyone here put chocolate in their coffee [in the grounds at brewing] ?
> 
> 
> I don't buy Starbucks often, [at the restaurant] but did this past weekend. And...I believe that [chocolate] is the taste I taste in it? I do use Starbucks ground here at home, thought maybe I'd try adding just a bit of chocolate to it ?



Sounds like a good idea rgp! Try adding chocolate chips in a controlled way til it's Just right!


----------



## RadishRose

rgp said:


> Does anyone here put chocolate in their coffee [in the grounds at brewing] ?
> 
> 
> I don't buy Starbucks often, [at the restaurant] but did this past weekend. And...I believe that [chocolate] is the taste I taste in it? I do use Starbucks ground here at home, thought maybe I'd try adding just a bit of chocolate to it ?



Yes, when I feel more like having a bit of dessert, I'll mix in a spoon full of instant hot chocolate powder to my cup of coffee. 

I've also heard that adding a bit of strong coffee to chocolate cakes batters or frostings tastes pretty good.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

View attachment 47158 View attachment 47159


View attachment 47160 

View attachment 47161


----------



## NancyNGA

Is there an opening at Coffee Corner?


----------



## Meanderer

Our policy is not to hire our customers....


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

"Kuenstler im Cafe Greco in Rom" by Ludwig Passini. "


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

Where have you gone, Joe DiMaggio?


----------



## Meanderer

*The tragic story of Mrs. Tea, Mr. Coffee’s brand companion*

Some people called her Mr. Coffee’s wife, others called her an unnecessary contraption. In 1995, Mr. Coffee’s brand extension, Mrs. Tea, was born.
This is her story.


----------



## RadishRose

Interesting article. While it's true a Mr. Coffee can do pretty much the same thing, that ceramic Mrs. Tea was beautiful! I want one and I don't even drink tea! Hot tea, anyway...


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## rgp

How many here still use a percolator ? I have a newer fancier Mr,Coffee...but I still prefer my 'coffee pot'...


----------



## Aunt Bea

rgp said:


> How many here still use a percolator ? I have a newer fancier Mr,Coffee...but I still prefer my 'coffee pot'...



I donated my pyrex percolator to a charity thrift shop and I miss it, not so much the coffee but the aroma and the familiar sound.


----------



## RadishRose

Aunt Bea said:


>



How cute is that?


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

*Coffee on Ice!*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

A Sunrise in every cup!





Hawaiian Sunrise with Hawaiian music


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## CindyLouWho

*Monday....back to worklayful:*


----------



## CindyLouWho

Happy* Tuesday!*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Good morning!


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

_*Good Morning!  Today is shopping day....   I will be have to pickup more beans!nthego:*_


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Good Morning!  ....get in line!nthego:


----------



## Meanderer

14 Amazing Coffee Accessories You Probably Don’t Need


----------



## CindyLouWho

_Happy Sunday Morning!_


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

3D PRINTED Moka Pot - Brewing real coffee with Formfutura Volcano PLA


----------



## rgp

Pappy said:


> View attachment 47478




 LOL...I have a perker very close to the one in the pic........still makes great coffee.


----------



## NancyNGA

_Lesson 1:  How to stir your coffee...
(Turn volume up if you want to hear the stirring.)

_


----------



## Meanderer

Don't stir your coffee if it's cold (Acoustic) - Clint Wilson


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Coffee to go!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## CindyLouWho

Happy Monday! Back to work


----------



## Meanderer

rgp said:


> LOL...I have a perker very close to the one in the pic........still makes great coffee.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Vega_Lyra

Keep warm.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## NancyNGA

Coffee Corner has a new regular...


----------



## Meanderer

Coffee Break!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## CindyLouWho

_*Mornin'!*_


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Welcome to Coffee Corner!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Coffee?


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy

Policemen’s field days.


----------



## Meanderer

I've had my Phil!


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## NancyNGA

The competition...


----------



## Meanderer

Good Morning....


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## hearlady

So funny!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Lara

Good moorrnning  ~ ЧАШКА КОФЕ С ЛУНОЙ


----------



## Meanderer

It's Coffee O'Clock!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## Meanderer

Coffee Time - Fred Astaire - Stereo - Yolanda and the Thief - Lucille Bremer


----------



## RadishRose

Goes to show ya, not ALL the old musicals were...wonderful. I enjoyed it though in a weird way. What a find! Those are the worst costumes I've ever seen, LOL  layful:


----------



## RadishRose

But then, that floor IS amazing!


----------



## CindyLouWho

**


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Coffee Shop by Ted Papoulas


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lara

"What's it all about? Coffee?"


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Saatchi Art: Yellow Cup Wall: Installation of 55 Paintings on Upcycled Coffee Cups Installation by Gwyneth Leech


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Log Cabin Coffee


----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

_ROBO-COFFEE_


----------



## Lara

_Good morning_


----------



## Meanderer

_*A-R-R-R-G!*_


----------



## Senex

Ruthanne said:


> I just bought a new coffee grinder; never had one before but mistakingly twice now I bought whole bean coffee.  The coffee is so good when fresh, too!


I highly recommend you try Hawaiian Coffee (especially the Kona variety). Its expensive, but deals can be found. Trader Joe sells 13 ounce can for $20, and I have found it even cheaper on the internet, but beware the 'blends'. I'd also recommend the 'Turkish Coffee Pot' (Google it) for brewing a cup, as it makes it almost as simple as instant coffee.


----------



## Meanderer

KONA COFFEE FARM TOUR 4K 60P


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Good morning and welcome to Coffee Corner!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

Oh. I thought you posted this in the wrong thread at first. I get it....those are coffee beans? Cool. I'm a little slow this morning. Where's my coffee


----------



## Gary O'

the too early bird


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Meanderer

Lara said:


> Oh. I thought you posted this in the wrong thread at first. I get it....those are coffee beans? Cool. I'm a little slow this morning. Where's my coffee



The early bird gets the coffee!nthego:


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

"The K Sisters perform this fun arrangement of the great classic, "Java Jive"...which includes some rather peculiar historical references to ways of drinking coffee - including the New York tradition of putting half an onion and a raw egg into your coffee to make a breakfast-type dish/drink!  Yum"!

Java Jive - The K Sisters


----------



## Meanderer

Good morning......nthego:


----------



## Pappy

A little dramatic, but yes, she wants coffee.


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## hearlady

I have finally come up with a creamer I can enjoy with less saturated fat. 
Mix one cup half and half, one cup almond milk, one tsp vanilla, one tsp almond extract.
Added benefit is potassium from the almond milk which I need.


----------



## Pete

Self portrait at 7am


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## rgp

hearlady said:


> I have finally come up with a creamer I can enjoy with less saturated fat.
> Mix one cup half and half, one cup almond milk, one tsp vanilla, one tsp almond extract.
> Added benefit is potassium from the almond milk which I need.



 How do you feel about the many 'powder' coffee creamers ?

 I hate adding cold ?? to my hot coffee.


----------



## hearlady

rgp said:


> How do you feel about the many 'powder' coffee creamers ?
> 
> I hate adding cold ?? to my hot coffee.


Not a fan of the powders. Sometimes I heat the milk first in the cup  if I want it really hot.


----------



## Meanderer

Would You Try These Extreme Coffee Creamers?


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> Would You Try These Extreme Coffee Creamers?



Of that list I've had #2 and #3, but prefer milk, any percent.


----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> Of that list I've had #2 and #3, but prefer milk, any percent.



#6 & #7 sound interesting!


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> #6 & #7 sound interesting!



Yes, they do!


----------



## hearlady

They sound delish but I don't use sweetener, just cream. I've tried the Natural Bliss and it's good, not way too sweet but I still cut it with plain half and half.


----------



## Pappy

Happy Valentines Day......


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Good Morning!


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Meanderer

The last time we went shopping, I looked for coffee beans, and they didn't have a big selection, or small bags.  Today, while out, I bought a 12 oz bag of Caribou, Mahogany Dart Roast, whole beans...."Woodsy& Rich".  It is very smooth, mellow and rich tasting....not sure about the "woodsy"!?  Always wanted to try the Dark roast.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Bonnie Tyler - Clouds In My Coffee


----------



## Meanderer

Stormy Coffee


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

https://www.bustle.com/articles/177...rld-anti-doping-agency-lifted-the-ban-in-2004

Can Olympic athletes have caffeine?  The question, it turns out, is a little more complicated than you might  think; the rules regarding caffeine use during the Olympics have  actually changed a number of times over the years.Caffeine was considered a no-go at the Olympics for many years; indeed, Bakaava Buidaa, who originally won the silver for Mongolia for judo in 1972, was stripped of the medal after testing positive for caffeine in a drug test.


----------



## Lara

The Olympics threaten South Korea's coffee culture along Gangneug Coffee Street along Anmok Beach.

The government overdeveloped coffee shops in anticipation of Olympic visitors which replaced many of the traditional Tea Rooms. 

Now, many are shutting down their shops because of too much competition. They even built gigantic coffee cups in the ocean that are quite sketchy looking. Here's a video about it:

[video]http://www.cbc.ca/player/play/1160159811687[/video]


----------



## NancyNGA

deleted


----------



## RadishRose

Lara said:


> The Olympics threaten South Korea's coffee culture. The government overdeveloped coffee shops in anticipation of Olympic visitors. Now, many are shutting down their shops because of too much competition. Here's a video about it:
> [video]http://www.cbc.ca/player/play/1160159811687[/video]



Holy cow Lara, I just finished watching that on Youtube about 30 minutes or less before seeing your post! LOL, Interesting!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

coffee luge


----------



## Meanderer

Good Morning!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Vega_Lyra

Monday morning coffee.....


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Lara




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## merlin

The most interesting corner in the house........

​


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## ProsperosDaughter




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Lara

_Coffee. Some like it hot..._


----------



## RadishRose

Some like it cold.....


----------



## Meanderer

...some like it in the pot....9 days old!


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pappy




----------



## ProsperosDaughter




----------



## Meanderer

*Coffee, Music & Sea!*
https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSSOOPXbkPs6dSyhlgyM9kNeRpvd4tNI  F_j8uFzwKy1lHwP_bjV


----------



## RadishRose

Even his coffee cup is odd. But I got a laugh.


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## RadishRose

*How to Choose the Perfect Coffee for People with Acid Reflux and Heartburn *

"_Coffee—the drink that many people simply cannot resist. Whether you have it in the morning in bed or while relaxing with your friends, nothing can replace a cup of hot coffee. Millions of people out there love the taste of coffee but also want to avoid acid reflux, heartburn and other awful side effects—problems that are common with high acid coffee. If you feel such problems, it’s time for you to use a low acid coffee brand. For those who are under medical care and whose doctors recommend a low acid diet, the best option you have is to replace your coffee is a low acid one."
_
How Does Coffee Causes Heartburn and Acid Reflux?
Types of Low Acid Coffee and much more info at:

https://sweatpantsandcoffee.com/how...ee-for-people-with-acid-reflux-and-heartburn/


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> *How to Choose the Perfect Coffee for People with Acid Reflux and Heartburn *
> 
> "_Coffee—the drink that many people simply cannot resist. Whether you have it in the morning in bed or while relaxing with your friends, nothing can replace a cup of hot coffee. Millions of people out there love the taste of coffee but also want to avoid acid reflux, heartburn and other awful side effects—problems that are common with high acid coffee. If you feel such problems, it’s time for you to use a low acid coffee brand. For those who are under medical care and whose doctors recommend a low acid diet, the best option you have is to replace your coffee is a low acid one."
> _
> How Does Coffee Causes Heartburn and Acid Reflux?
> Types of Low Acid Coffee and much more info at:
> 
> https://sweatpantsandcoffee.com/how...ee-for-people-with-acid-reflux-and-heartburn/
> 
> View attachment 48933



Thanks for the interesting article, Rose!

Top 5 Best Low Acid Coffee Brands | 2018 Reviews


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

*CAW-FEE!*


----------



## Lara

Raven lunatic...


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Welcome!


----------



## Lara

Love that red hot coffee above! This whimsical art is "Brewski" by BZTat


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Lara

"Red Hot Coffee Bean" by Esther Anne Wilhelm.


----------



## Meanderer

Game.....what game?


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

Vintage pin-up


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Meanderer

French Roast


----------



## RadishRose

Awesome


----------



## Lara

"French Roast" is my favorite animation short! It won an Oscar in 2009. Pixar won an Oscar in 1997 for one that had an aging gentleman playing chess alone and then getting up and moving to the other side to play the role of his chess partner as he played against himself. 
Also a good one...but no coffee hwell:

`


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

*Apocalatte*


----------



## Lara

"Apocalatte" haha, meanderer...good find. I never saw that one before. Thanx!

*PaPpY*, you're lookin' so *H**aPpY* this early am. 






`


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

_smell the roses_
_smell the coffee
whatever it is
that makes you happy
_
:rose:_Rita Moreno_


----------



## Meanderer

Ready for a good slug of coffee?


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lara

Who is that above? Richard Branson?
I guess everyone knows who this is below. 
(shh, uɐןʎp qoq)


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Welcome!


----------



## Meanderer

FATAL ERROR!


----------



## Pappy

Thank you......


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Pappy




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Meanderer

Fill er' up?


----------



## Vega_Lyra

Waiting for spring............


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

Imagine there's no coffee!


----------



## NancyNGA

Must be instant decaf  layful:


----------



## Lara




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

...but first, COFFEE!


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Pappy

WiFi is back on and working.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## CindyLouWho

Delete


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Lara




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

More talking pots...


----------



## Pappy




----------



## CindyLouWho

Oops...tried to delete other attachment...didn't work


----------



## Lara

Spilling the Beans...


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Coffee Stop Motion


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Top O' the Mornin, to Ya!


----------



## Lara




----------



## Meanderer

A real treasure, fer sure, Lara!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## hearlady




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Gary O'

*
'Sir, would you like it hot?'*

The closest McD’s is 50 mi south
Worth it for the coffee 
I think about it on the way to town
Wife and I talk about it
Goooood coffee
Best coffee of the entire fast food universe
One dollar
Easy peasy

Yesterday

The drive thru was jammed
Walked in
Ordered two large cups
Quick service
Boom boom, I’m on my way back out the door
Only
The cups feel oddly cool to the touch
Open one
Sip
Tepid
Go back to the counter
Wait
They see me
I still wait

Finally,

‘Sir, what can I do for you?’

‘Guess I failed to mention I wanted hot coffee, these two are not quite warm’

‘Oh, well, do you mind waiting two to three minutes, we have to make a new pot’

‘I’ll wait’



I wonder what the thinking was…
What did she expect my answer to be…

‘Oh, two minutes, well then never mind, I’ll just sip this lukewarm cup of swill’

Or 

‘Two minutes!!!
Two minutes!!!!
For hot coffee????!!!’

The second try produced hot coffee
goooood coffee


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Pappy




----------



## fmdog44

The greatest fear I had when I quit smoking was my morning coffee. If I could have my coffee without a smoke then I could beat it. If I was at the firing wall and given one last request it would be for a cup of coffee.


----------



## NancyNGA

_"Possibly the first coffee pot mounted to a truck---Berlin, Germany, Feb, 1934"_


----------



## RadishRose

NancyNGA said:


> _"Possibly the first coffee pot mounted to a truck---Berlin, Germany, Feb, 1934"_
> 
> View attachment 50040



That is so cool!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

*COFFEE NOIR*


----------



## Lara

_Princes Street Starbucks with View of Edinburgh Castle...
_




_This photo was taken by David Bracher who didn't 
have his camera with him so he used "Sara's" DMC FZ18. 
He then converted it to B/W and added a little grain for mood he said._


----------



## Pappy




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Welcome to Coffee Corner!


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer

Sawyer Brown - Cafe On The Corner


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

Bill Murray and And McDowell


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lara

I know. The parody is a little annoying. Sorry. 
Good college try and on-topic though


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

The Universe in a Cup of Coffee

"This week Reactions delves into the surprisingly complex chemistry behind coffee. The science runs deep in this one. The chemistry of the universe is, in a way, in your morning cup of coffee — from the evolution of caffeine as a defensive chemical weapon in plants to the swirling eddies of milk and coffee fueled by diffusion, Brownian motion and other phenomena. After watching the video, you’ll never look at coffee the same way again".


----------



## Meanderer

Spider-Man Grabs Coffee


----------



## hearlady




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

*Good Morning...  have a Peeps Latte ?*



:coffeelaugh:


----------



## Meanderer

Good Morning!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

*Happy Easter!*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

delete


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Lara

From Bunny Brand Roasted Coffee...Happy Easter!


----------



## Meanderer

Lara said:


> From Bunny Brand Roasted Coffee...Happy Easter!



Mr. Lincoln & Friends  The Boys: John W. Bunn (1831-1920)

"John W. Bunn came to know Lincoln when the teenager moved from New Jersey to Springfield in 1847 to work in his brother Jacob’s store. The much older Jacob was a prominent Springfield citizen who had opened a grocery store at the corner of Adams and Fifth Streets on the central square of Springfield. In 1858, John became a full partner with his brother and the name of the firm was changed to “J. and J.W. Bunn Company.”1 The enterprising Jacob employed Abraham Lincoln as his lawyer. John would become a prominent Springfield banker and railroad financier".  (More)


----------



## Lara

Wow, that's some interesting background information with a close connection to Abraham Lincoln. Thanks Meanderer


----------



## Pappy




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Meanderer

The Hills are alive, with the Sound of Coffee!


----------



## RadishRose

Was that Bunn coffee man related to the Bunn coffee machine people?


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> Was that Bunn coffee man related to the Bunn coffee machine people?
> 
> View attachment 50546



Probably same Family
Bunn started out in the city of Springfield, Illinois and still has its headquarters there. The company was founded by George Bunn in 1957 as the Bunn-O-Matic Corporation. It was Mr. Bunn who created the first commercial fluted coffee filter.


----------



## Meanderer

Bunn Coffee Maker Used by Aliens and Tommy Lee Jones in Men in Black (1997


----------



## RadishRose

Thanks Meanderer I bet it's the same family. Those Bunn-o-matics were in every restaurant.

I didn't see Men in Black. Yikes! What a scene that is!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy

Morning coffee groaner.....


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

TIMBUKTUU COFFEE


----------



## NancyNGA

Not what you might think ...

_"During Prohibition, Coffee Dan’s was a 'ham & egger.' Ham & egger was code for a speakeasy, and Dan’s sold more ham and eggs than anyone in town.  Access was via a slide down to the basement level."_

Brief History of Coffee Dan's


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lara

"Women Can't Decide" is the title. Copyrighted in the 1800s. 
They are reading tea leaves in order to decide whether to have coffee or tea I guess?


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## oldman

When I worked for United as a pilot, I couldn’t fly without my coffee. I would take a large Starbucks onboard with me and then if I needed a refill, the F/A’s would make sure that I had a refill before locking the cockpit door. I think that I was addicted. I could hardly wait to get to the gate and go inside the terminal to get a coffee. Today, I generally have no more than 2 mugs per day.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

oldman said:


> When I worked for United as a pilot, I couldn’t fly without my coffee. I would take a large Starbucks onboard with me and then if I needed a refill, the F/A’s would make sure that I had a refill before locking the cockpit door. I think that I was addicted. I could hardly wait to get to the gate and go inside the terminal to get a coffee. Today, I generally have no more than 2 mugs per day.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Lara




----------



## Vega_Lyra




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Have a Super day!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Welcome to Coffee Corner!


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Crop circle mug


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

Mysterious coffee circles-


----------



## Meanderer

Good Morning!  Fill'er up?


----------



## Meanderer

Good Saturday Morning!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## NancyNGA

*Yes It's Real*


----------



## Meanderer

Pay ATTENTION to your coffee!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## debodun

Coffee pot bank


----------



## Lara

Frida enjoying a little coffee with friends...


----------



## Meanderer

Welcome to Coffee Break College!


----------



## Lara




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Meanderer

Top 5 Coffee Shops Across America That Will Have You Buzzing


----------



## Meanderer

Pappy said "The Circus is in town"!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

"Porsche "Coffee Train" P312 Salvaged from death by rust in a Brazil warehouse, freighted to the UK by sea in 2000, and, after two years being renovated, this extraordinary machine is complete. It is believed to be the only complete and running example of the 300 or so Porsche tractors designed to work on coffee plantations and exported to Brazil".   







Coffee Train

"One of the more interesting models produced during these years was the Porsche P312, manufactured for coffee farmers in Brazil, also known as the Kaffeelug or ‘coffee train’. An Allgaier tractor was used to form the basis of the P312, and it was modified at the factory to run on petrol, possibly due to concerns on the part of the coffee farmers about the impact of diesel fumes on the flavour of their coffee. Around 300 of these unusual machines were made, each powered by a 1.8l engine producing 24.2 bhp. Looking more like a submarine or an Oscar Mayer Wienermobile than a tractor, its unusual design was the result of a need to be as unintrusive as possible while moving through the delicate coffee plants".


----------



## debodun

Novelty salt & pepper shakers.


----------



## Lara

Meanderer said:


> Pappy said "The Circus is in town"!


That Pappy is one happy guy...God luv 'em! He puts a smile on my face everyday, as do you meanderer  
Thanks guys. I googled "vintage coffee waitress" and got this lol...


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

Brew Ha Ha!!!


----------



## Meanderer

Iron Coffee Co


----------



## Meanderer

Good Morning and Welcome!


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## RadishRose

View attachment 51201


----------



## RadishRose

deleted


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

EARTH DAY COFFEE


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Good Morning!


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Meanderer

"CLEAR"!


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer

Prepared Coffee!


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Prepared Coffee!


*Always...*_* Be Prepared!*_


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Coffee has its Merits!


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Meanderer

COFFEE BREAK


----------



## Lara

Now this is HOT! Oh, I just noticed the LIVE action gif DRIP in the above post#1270...cool!


----------



## Meanderer

Thanks Lara, for the Ring-Of-Fire coffee!
...sounds like ol' Johnny needs a cup right now!


----------



## RadishRose

Lara, I felt the heat way up here!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

Camp Coffee





"Major-General Sir Hector McDonald (born 1853), the son of a crofter, enlisted with the Gordon Highlanders and worked his way up through the ranks, serving with distinction in the Afghan war and in India. He became known as “Fighting Mac” for his exploits at the Battle of Omdurman, was wounded in the second Boer war and later given command of the troops in Ceylon, where charges of homosexuality were brought against him. He shot himself in a Paris hotel in 1903, after reading about his impending court martial in the New York Times".

"He’s also the guy on the Camp coffee bottle, the one sitting on a cushion outside a tent, with a Sikh servant standing by with a tray. Actually, they got rid of the tray decades ago, either because it seemed too servile *or because it had a bottle of Camp Coffee on it, which presented a troublesome conundrum: how could the scene on the label possibly be depicted on the bottle in the scene? And what about the bottle on the label on the bottle in the scene?* These are the sorts of questions that occupy the very stoned. No doubt there were letters of complaint from freaked-out consumers".

"In any case, the Sikh guy was left standing there as if he didn’t know what to do with his free hand, which was clenched into an anxious little fist. Recently, allegedly in response to complaints from Asian shopkeepers, the label was amended further, so that the Sikh and the general now sit side by side, with a cup of coffee each. *This change has been described by the Tory MSP David Davidson as “political correctness gone mad”.*


----------



## Lara

There's "Camp" coffee from Scotland and then there's encampment coffee from you-know-where...


----------



## Meanderer

....then there's Enchantment Coffee....Caffeine potion!


----------



## Meanderer

Spy Plum Pie


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Meanderer

Good morning!....that's how we know its YOU!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

_*The force of Coffee affects our emotions*_


----------



## NancyNGA

:hide:


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Vega_Lyra




----------



## Aunt Bea

This is new to me, has anyone tried it?


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## fmdog44

Having worked in Europe and getting addicted to expresso when I returned to the states the coffee tasted like water so I put gobs of Folgers Crystals Instant in the cup until I could come down from the expresso high. About 10 years ago I tried a cup of expresso and I thought my heart would explode.


----------



## Meanderer

fmdog44 said:


> Having worked in Europe and getting addicted to expresso when I returned to the states the coffee tasted like water so I put gobs of Folgers Crystals Instant in the cup until I could come down from the expresso high. About 10 years ago I tried a cup of expresso and I thought my heart would explode.



Just be sure to drive in the Expresso Lane!nthego:nthego:nthego:


----------



## Meanderer

Vintage Vaculator




"...short little video here showing coffee being made in an old vintage vaculator coffee maker on his vintage Chambers gas stove.  The vaculator dates back from the 1930's, and the stove is from 1950!  That stove still looks and works great.  The ONLY thing that has quit working on it is the clock timer!  A stove that is 61 years old and has ONLY that one little item not working.  What better quality could one ask for"? (NOT my video)


----------



## Lara

That was mesmerizing to watch with the Duke of Earl :laugh:. 

Loved the vintage chambers stove too! Good job with the video! Maybe it'll go viral!


----------



## Lara

_The Rose of Kansas_


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

*COFFEE IDEAS!*


----------



## Meanderer

Lightnin' Hopkins-Coffee For Mama


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

*MUM'S COFFEE*


----------



## Meanderer

Department of Coffee (DoC)
Khayelitsha, a township about 30km from central Cape Town, is one of the underprivileged areas in the Western Cape. The residents of this area often have to travel long distances to access some of the services they need. Up until 2012, even enjoying a well prepared cup of coffee in a warm and friendly aromatic coffee shop was a rare luxury for the people of Khayelitsha. 

This was before Department of Coffee (DoC), Khayelitsha’s first coffee shop came into being. Department of Coffee was opened in July 2012 by a group of entrepreneurs Vuyile Msaku, Vusumzi Mamile and Wongama. The plan for a coffee shop was born from the desire to do something no-one else was doing. Businesses such as barber shops, laundries and car washes are highly competitive in Khayelitsha. 

Located close to the Khayelitsha train station and therefore targeting the thousands of commuters passing by every day, DoC serves quality creations at remarkably low prices. Alongside filter coffee for R6.50 they serve a medley of espresso-based options, including steaming lattes, foamy cappuccinos, macchiatos, chococinos and iced ‘freezeeccinos’, none of which exceed R10. Furthermore, each of their beverages is made from their own brand of Arabica-Italian coffee beans, which are roasted locally especially for DoC. In addition to the refreshing coffee, their customers also enjoy beautiful, often quirky, instances of latte art such as faces, angels, rosettas, bears and more.


----------



## RadishRose

I would just love to go to the Truth coffees shop in Capetown!

I read about it online just before looking at the videos and the food looks spectacular as well. 

The steam punk decor is fun.

This looks to be a wonderful place, Meanderer and thanks for bringing us here!!! I'll even pick up the check if you leave the tip.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer

Great Coffee in Poland


----------



## NancyNGA

*Cookie Cup*. A shortbread cup coated with a special sugar glaze that lets it withstand the high temperature of coffee.


----------



## Roadwarrior

NancyNGA said:


> *Cookie Cup*. A shortbread cup coated with a special sugar glaze that lets it withstand the high temperature of coffee.


That looks like suicide for a coffee loving TYPE II like me.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

Is that a 10 gallon hat?


----------



## Meanderer

Grindmaster - AMW 77110E Electric Midline Single *10 Gallon* Coffee Pump Urn







2,0*10* Gallons of Coffee in the *"World's Largest Cup of Coffee" *Shade ...Rogers Family Coffee  Guinness World Record for Largest Cup of Coffee


----------



## NancyNGA

_*Good Morning! ... Do you serve bacon here?

*_​

_*
*_


----------



## Aunt Bea

A look at the price of a cup of coffee.

https://www.cheatsheet.com/money-career/historical-look-at-the-cost-of-a-cup-of-coffee.html/?a=viewall


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

Has _The Coffee Corner_ ever considered expanding its services? layful:


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea

All aboard the Pichi Richi Coffee Pot Train!!!


----------



## NancyNGA

My friend, Fred, stopped by this morning and didn't get any coffee, but he enjoyed the visit anyway.    layful:


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Paul McCartney - English Tea - Lyrics


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

"Sit Down...."


----------



## Meanderer

Coffee, ever after!


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## NancyNGA

It just occurred to me I might have "offended" someone here with this picture.  Didn't mean to.  I admire people who work hard and aren't afraid of a little dirt and grease, even in their coffee.   Could be fluid from a radiator though.  :shrug:  layful:


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> "Sit Down...."



That was thoroughly enjoyable, Meanderer. Thanks!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Time for a donut!nthego:


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Lara

Donut covered in "edible" Gold for sale at a Los Angeles eatery...


----------



## Meanderer

Dollar to a Donut!

If you say that it is dollars to doughnuts that something will happen, you mean that you are certain it will happen.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Shalimar

I made doughnuts last night, breakfast is on me! We have double Belgian chocolate, lemon, and cinnamon cream.


----------



## Keesha

Pictures please Shalimar. layful:


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Shalimar

Keesha said:


> Pictures please Shalimar. layful:


Sorry, can’t do it on this machine.


----------



## NancyNGA

_Good Night!_


----------



## connect1




----------



## connect1




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## NancyNGA

_"H3/C William A. Stall and Cpl. Henry C. Golding set up a coffee shop in a foxhole on the central front in Korea, May 24, 1951, with a sign reading Goldie and Willie's Coffee Shop." (AP Photo/E.N.Johnson)_


----------



## hearlady

The pourer has great hair! I think he's Goldie.


----------



## Meanderer

6 Reasons Why Coffee Is the Lifeblood of the Military


----------



## Aunt Bea

_"__They say that in the Army the coffee’s mighty fine_
_It looks like muddy water and tastes like turpentine..."

_


----------



## Meanderer

Which one is you?


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

*Have you ever wondered why the slang term for coffee is a **Cup of Joe?* 

The phrase has been in use since World War I, but the original term, coined by sailors in the Navy, was actually a cup of Joseph Daniels. And it was meant as an insult.

Josephus Daniels was secretary to the Navy under president Woodrow Wilson. Looking to impose stricter moral standards on naval life, he made changes like increasing the number of chaplains, cracking down on prostitution at naval bases and banning alcohol. 

In his biography of Daniels, author Lee Craig explains how this last decision led to the creation of the slang term.


----------



## RadishRose

Lara said:


> *Have you ever wondered why the slang term for coffee is a **Cup of Joe?*
> 
> The phrase has been in use since World War I, but the original term, coined by sailors in the Navy, was actually a cup of Joseph Daniels. And it was meant as an insult.
> 
> Josephus Daniels was secretary to the Navy under president Woodrow Wilson. Looking to impose stricter moral standards on naval life, he made changes like increasing the number of chaplains, cracking down on prostitution at naval bases and banning alcohol.
> 
> In his biography of Daniels, author Lee Craig explains how this last decision led to the creation of the slang term.



Interesting Lara, I actually read the part (in the "Look Inside" feature), well, most of it. I can understand the bitterness behind naming coffee "Joe" since he dried out the navy.

He was an interesting if not somewhat hypocritical character in other ways. Thanks.


----------



## Ferocious

Can anyone get a nice cup of tea around here........


----------



## Aunt Bea

Ferocious said:


> Can anyone get a nice cup of tea around here........


----------



## ProsperosDaughter




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ferocious

Aunt Bea said:


>




Thanks Bea, this should keep me going till the end of the day.......


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ferocious

I'm no expert on tea, I've never tasted Liptons, but I'd like to.......if Miss piggy would join me....


----------



## connect1




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

("Hot Coffee," Mojave Desert, 1937, photo by Edward Weston)


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## CindyLouWho

........Have You Had Your Doughnut Yet Today? It's National Doughnut Day Today!


----------



## debodun

A vintage mug from Dunkin' Donuts


----------



## RadishRose

debodun said:


> A vintage mug from Dunkin' Donuts
> 
> View attachment 52743



That is an Oldie!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Good morning!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## NancyNGA

*After coffee*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## connect1




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Good morning!


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer

The Clowning can't begin, til the coffee kicks in!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

Let's face it........


----------



## RadishRose

hahahahahhaaa!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Ha, ha!


----------



## ProsperosDaughter




----------



## Roadwarrior

*Keurig's K-pod coffee is for individuals who do not like coffee.*



> Why does Keurig coffee taste so awful?  This may be an unpopular opinion: Pod-based coffee appliances — such as the Keurig brewing system — have infiltrated the homes and offices of millions of American coffee drinkers. In fact, they're the second most popular brewing method after traditional drip coffee pots.  Yet the sudden explosion of these single-serve coffee machines is a paradox.  Yes, coffee gadgets minimize preparation and clean-up time in an increasingly fast-paced and stressful working world. But in addition to being horrible for the environment (at least for the non-reusable pod versions), many critics join the lament that the stuff these machines produce tastes at best mediocre, if not like tepid sludge.  Why?
> 
> One of the biggest reasons pod coffee tastes horrible, is that by the time it gets to you, the coffee has already begun to go stale.  Most flagrantly, the coffee has been ground days, weeks, possibly even years before you drink it. By pre-grinding coffee and packing it into neat little vacuum-sealed pods, the end user gets the ultimate easy brewing experience.  All you have to do is pop a coffee-filled pod (if you're brewing with a Keurig, it's called a 'K-Cup') into the machine, hit a button, and within seconds, you have a sufficiently warm cup of joe.  But the grinding process immediately exposes the beans to oxygen, triggering a chemical reaction that zaps the flavor and aroma. This reaction causes coffee's tasty, aromatic chemical compounds to degrade via oxidation — the same reaction that makes iron rusty.  Once you grind it, it starts deteriorating immediately.  For this reason, baristas recommend that you brew your coffee shortly after grinding the beans.
> 
> While Keurig does try to thwart further degradation by vacuum sealing its grinds into pods (and possibly infusing them with preservative chemicals, though Keurig declined to comment on whether or not they do this), the oxidation damage to the beans may have already been done before they're packaged.  When raw coffee beans are roasted under high heat, the complex internal mixture of minerals, carbohydrates, amino acids, proteins, lipids, water, and caffeine meld together inside the bean, giving way to the nutty, irresistible smell and taste of coffee.  Just like with grinding, coffee beans begin to degrade and lose their tasty flavor the moment they're roasted and then exposed to air. For this reason, many — but not necessarily all— roasters suggest that you brew your coffee soon after roasting to get the freshest, most delicious drink.
> 
> But freshly-roasted coffee presents a problem for packaging: After the beans cool, they release plumes of trapped carbon dioxide (CO2) gas from anywhere for a few days to several weeks. The most rapid release occurs during the first few days after roasting, which then tapers off to a more gradual release over weeks.  While coffee manufacturers want to package newly-roasted and ground beans into an air-tight container as soon as possible to seal in the freshness, the CO2 plumes present a problem. When beans or grounds are actively releasing CO2, the gas could cause the sealed container to blow up like a balloon and pop. Many coffee companies insert one-way air valves into tightly sealed bags to allow the CO2 to escape, but with an air-tight K-Cup, you can't really do this. To thwart this issue, manufacturers will wait until the CO2 is fully released, which can require up to 15 days, before they package their roasted and ground coffee. But during the wait, as we learned above, the coffee becomes more and more stale by the day as it's exposed to air.
> 
> Keurig was asked how long they wait after roasting and grinding their beans before packaging into pods and how they account for degassing, but they declined to answer. Considering that their pods aren't bursting with CO2, it's probably safe to say that they wait days or even weeks after roasting to make sure the beans aren't actively giving off CO 2 before packaging them.  To make matters worse, Nuchi said, you can't tell where the coffee was sourced from and how recently it was roasted and ground. This makes ascertaining the quality and freshness of a given package near impossible.  Keurig's public relations team was then asked, what kind of beans they use and where they're sourced from and, again, they declined to answer.  Keurig's spokeperson said that even Keurig employees aren't able to tell when a particular package of coffee was roasted and ground. There's only a 'best by' date on each box that, is the only way to 'ensure freshness' (which itself is a loose, subjective term).  Coffee in a pre-sealed K-cup could be sitting for months or even years before it gets to you. And not knowing where the coffee came from makes it impossible to judge the quality.
> 
> The guess is the less transparency they have [on the package], the likelier it's lower grade. Especially in the coffee industry, people are proud of where the coffee comes from and when it was roasted.  This lack of disclosure, may very well mean the quality is not that great.  Besides the quality and age of the coffee, another important taste-sucking aspect of Keurig machines is that they don't heat the water to a high enough temperature for optimal extraction and taste.  According to their website, Keurig machines are pre-set to brew at 192 degrees Fahrenheit. But according to the National Coffee Association (NCA), optimal brewing temperatures are between 195 and 205 F.  Brewing at anything below 195 F leads to 'flat, under-extracted coffee,' the NCA says.
> 
> Finally, one last problem with the Keurig and other pod coffees is in the amount of time that the beans are in contact with the water.  Keurig prides itself on getting you a hot cup of coffee quickly. But many good things shouldn't be rushed, including a tasty cup of joe. The National Coffee Association recommends that for a cup of drip coffee, the hot water should be in contact with the ground beans for about five minutes.  The Keurig brews its coffee in mere seconds. This, combined with the lower-than-recommended water temperature, leads to a flat, weak cup of coffee.  There's probably a ton of research going into perfecting the experience of the single-serve coffee machine because it's such a profitable business.  But at the end of the day, it's unlikely that pod coffee will ever truly match the bold taste and freshness of a freshly-brewed cup. This is mostly because the coffee is already ground, they don't know how to overcome that.
> 
> There may be ways to flush the beans with chemicals, such as nitrogen, to preserve their integrity. But even then, they're not sure this would help the already-ground beans.  Companies are even starting to want to put Cafe Grumpy coffee into pods for use in single-serve machines, but for all of the reasons listed above, Cafe Grumpy is not considering this.  In short, the most attractive part of a single-serve coffee machine is also its biggest downfall when it comes to taste: Quick, easy-to-use prepackaged coffee will never taste fresh.



The 3 must factors for a great cup of joe.

1.  Freshness & quality of beans.
2.  Brewing temp (195-205).
3.  Steeping time 5-10 minutes.

I use a metal French Press & an electric water heater.
I buy & pickup my whole freshly roasted beans from a local roaster @ $9 a lb.  
I grind 1/4 C of beans with a burr grinder, just prior to making each cup.
A 1 lb bag holds 6 cups of whole beans, I get 24 x 20 oz cups from each bag. (9 / 24 = $.38).
I like 1/2 n 1/2 ($2.50 / (64/4) = $.02).
20 oz cups from Cash & Carry ($8 / 24 = $.33 / 30 = $.02).
1 20 oz cup of coffee costs $.42.  Starbuck's prices: Tall $1.85, Grande $2.10 & Venti $2.45.  
The pods cost anywhere from $30-50 a lb!  Don't even want to figure per cup cost.
My process takes no more than 15 minutes per cup.  I don't have a barista to tip either.
3 cups a day cost $37.80 monthly, Starbucks $191.00.

Coffee is an Event for me.  

Thank you!


----------



## Aunt Bea

_*Kure-egg!*_






layful:nthego:


----------



## RadishRose

RW, that was very interesting!


----------



## connect1




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Roadwarrior

2 days into my latest coffee journey, I figured out that the recommended measure of grounds to water is 1 Tb to each cup.  Taking into consideration that a cup is 8 oz, you are adding 1 Tb for each 7 oz water plus 1 oz cream approx.  I make a 20 oz cup 18 ozs of water, 2 oz of cream so I should be adding 2 1/2 Tbs of ground coffee, almost 1/4 cup.   Tried that mix this morning, much better, more robust & tasted great.  Maybe they (the internet) was right we Americans drink our coffee too weak.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## connect1




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## moviequeen1

I'm not a coffee drinker never acquired the taste,but I do like the smell of a freshly brewed pot.
I have a question,is there a difference in taste between coffee brands? I ask this because here in Buffalo&in parts of WNY,people love drinking either Tim Hortons or Starbucks,just curious Sue


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## RadishRose

moviequeen1 said:


> I'm not a coffee drinker never acquired the taste,but I do like the smell of a freshly brewed pot.
> I have a question,is there a difference in taste between coffee brands? I ask this because here in Buffalo&in parts of WNY,people love drinking either Tim Hortons or Starbucks,just curious Sue



I wish I could answer that- but it would fill  pages, even if I could.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

moviequeen1 said:


> I'm not a coffee drinker never acquired the taste,but I do like the smell of a freshly brewed pot.
> I have a question,is there a difference in taste between coffee brands? I ask this because here in Buffalo&in parts of WNY,people love drinking either Tim Hortons or Starbucks,just curious Sue



Coffee can be anything from an elixir to an over the counter remedy.   It has a language similar to it's cousin, Wine.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

The case of the missing coffee!


----------



## Meanderer

just a cup of coffee

"breathless air fills the room
and a cup of coffee somehow changes that
lifeless sound of nothing there
and a cup of coffee somehow changes that
the void in any occasion is somehow filled
by just a cup of coffee
pure and simple, bold and black
with floral hints, burnt flavor must lack
sit and wait
and then you'll see
that every void is gone, you're free"

nicole Jun 2014


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

HA, HA...Rose!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## CindyLouWho

....thought twice about posting this, in today's world anyway, but I thought it was pretty funny!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara




----------



## Meanderer

Let's see now, all stars are suns so all Starbucks must be Sunbucks... either I smell a frivolous lawsuit or my low-fat latte is ready.


----------



## Pappy

Stop monkeying around.........


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

_*COFFEE-TREK*_


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## gumbud

does anyone chat in here?


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

The Ultimate Coffee Background


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

_*License To Spill!*_


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

gumbud said:


> does anyone chat in here?



Just about coffee....here  nthego:


----------



## RadishRose

Without the eye-liner and the ear studs....it could almost be her!


----------



## Meanderer

When life was Rosie!


----------



## Meanderer

This guy runs a coffee shop out of a Beetle.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

_*Comedians in Cars Getting Coffee - Michael Richards*_
https://vimeo.com/54271615 (VIDEO)


----------



## connect1




----------



## Aunt Bea

I've put away the coffee pot and am experimenting with cold brewed coffee, I think I like it!!!

Refreshing over ice or heated in the microwave for a morning eye-opener.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Welcome to Coffee Corner!nthego:


----------



## Lara




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ferocious

*A nice cuppa*

As a non coffee drinker (yes there are some of us about), and at the risk of being hung, drawn and quartered for daring to sully the name of coffee, I'm on a mission to convert the folks hereabouts to a far more pleasant beverage........the lady below explains......


----------



## RadishRose

Aunt Bea said:


> I've put away the coffee pot and am experimenting with cold brewed coffee, I think I like it!!!
> 
> Refreshing over ice or heated in the microwave for a morning eye-opener.



I bought a bottle of it a while ago. Expensive, but it was delicious!


----------



## Meanderer

Coffee vs Tea: Which is Best?


----------



## RadishRose

Ferocious said:


> to a far more pleasant beverage......



That's only an opinion, your own personal taste.... flavor is relative....tell yer story walkin' you tittering tea-tyke, and start yer own Tea Corner.  layful:


----------



## RadishRose

Here's a samovar to get you started


----------



## Meanderer

Mr Tea...Infuser!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## gumbud

I was most certainly raised as a tea drinker from the 'old country' you understand but haven't had a cup of the old rosy lee for many a nigh long long morn let alone lunch ; high tea or even dinner! I brew myself a percolated coffee each morn from ground coffee vacuumed packed - Caffe Aurora Medaglia D'oro and use the plunger method although in the past have tried the caffettiera Moka and dripilator ; supported by a full bodied milk and sweeteners. 

I usually only need one largish cup for the entire day! - I am open for discussion ; further edification and education - I thenkya I thenkya!!:cheerful:


----------



## RadishRose

Ahhh, a real man, a coffee man! :love_heart:


----------



## gumbud

Ah shucks "Ya'll makin me feel very excited about being here!!:love-struck:


----------



## Ferocious

RadishRose said:


> That's only an opinion, your own personal taste.... flavor is relative....tell yer story walkin' you tittering tea-tyke, and start yer own Tea Corner.  layful:





Cor, you didn't half give me a thick ear then, Rose, that's a lethal back-'and you've got there........ha ha ha ha..........anyway, I'm raising my cup of tea and toasting you, Miss Coffee Queen 2018......cheers.......layful:


----------



## RadishRose

Ferocious said:


> Cor, you didn't half give me a thick ear then, Rose, that's a lethal back-'and you've got there........ha ha ha ha..........anyway, I'm raising my cup of tea and toasting you, Miss Coffee Queen 2018......cheers.......layful:



Awww, Ferocious, that's just how many of us are about our coffee. No harm meant, sorry I hurt your feelings. but please realize....




 See, I even gave you a samovar to begin your Tea Shoppe with.  :love_heart:


----------



## gumbud

R Rose are you saying "take your samovar and samovaroff?" - I speak a little Russian you realize but do have to rushoff with me own samovar to a local samovar convention !


----------



## RadishRose

gumbud said:


> R Rose are you saying "take your samovar and samovaroff?" - I speak a little Russian you realize but do have to rushoff with me own samovar to a local samovar convention !



Not sure what you mean here darlin'.... It was just for Ferocious to put in his Tea Shoppe. Oh, I am sleepy now.


----------



## gumbud

not to worry sleepy eyes - it's jest that goddam ozzie quirky humor - put another prawn on the barbie doll??:thankyou1:


----------



## Ferocious

RadishRose said:


> Awww, Ferocious, that's just how many of us are about our coffee. No harm meant, sorry I hurt your feelings. but please realize....
> 
> 
> View attachment 53522
> 
> See, I even gave you a samovar to begin your Tea Shoppe with.  :love_heart:




Hmmmmmm.............and there was me......prepared to share my last bag of Eccles cakes with you......when you joined me for a cup of my 'legendary' 'RadishRosie-Lee'.layful: 
Furthermore, I was even prepared to divulge the secret art of 'crooking ones little finger' whilst holding the cup of magic fluid, thereby making it possible for you to appear as a fine Lady in the next 'Brideshead Revisited' movie.layful:

Wounded though I am, I now realise that my quest to bring you to tea is very much in vain, your soul belongs to the demon 'Coffee'........ha ha ha


----------



## Meanderer

The Cowboy Weatherman: Weather Prediction with Cowboy Coffee


----------



## Meanderer

In this video following the Giant Factory Off-Road team including Josh Carlson and NZ’s Rae Morrison, get an insight of the team from the recent EWS round in Manizales, Colombia.

Trails and Coffee Stories | Giant Factory Off-Road Team


----------



## Ferocious

I think that there are some 'pretend' coffee drinkers on here, and would jump at the chance of a swigging session of my magic 'tea', well that's OK, I'll put a cup out for you, and I won't 'snitch' to the coffee club .....ha ha ha


----------



## Meanderer

Good Morning!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

....but first....COFFEE!


----------



## RadishRose

Ferocious said:


> Hmmmmmm.............and there was me......prepared to share my last bag of Eccles cakes with you......when you joined me for a cup of my 'legendary' 'RadishRosie-Lee'.layful:
> Furthermore, I was even prepared to divulge the secret art of 'crooking ones little finger' whilst holding the cup of magic fluid, thereby making it possible for you to appear as a fine Lady in the next 'Brideshead Revisited' movie.layful:
> 
> Wounded though I am, I now realise that my quest to bring you to tea is very much in vain, your soul belongs to the demon 'Coffee'........ha ha ha



Oh Dear, I looked up Eccles cake     and I see I have cut off my nose to spite my face.....must be a side effect of           

Is there any hope for me?


----------



## Ferocious

I could, and have been know to eat these beauties by the dozen, but only with a cup of *** (I'm not allowed to say the word) ..........so dear Rose,  sadly, I cannot share them with you, but these people tried them while they were here and they made me feel hungry, so I went out and got some more on my 20 ton truck.........ha ha ha ha


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Step right up!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## gumbud

I have just re-loaded my coffee container with 250 g of caffe aurora medaglia D'oro - I buy them in twin packs for $8 A 






it always fascinates me that before opening the pack is rock hard and then on cutting open it dissolves into a soft mound of aroma!

ciao

ps: oh and my perc - I am modest but may go bigger and drink more?


----------



## Meanderer

The reviews I read are not good!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

Chai Chai Coffee Coffee


----------



## Meanderer

Coffee And Mambo With Sergio Mendoza Y La Orkesta


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

_Smart Coffee?_


----------



## connect1




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Saturday: Coffee Pong


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

Oh, I thought this was to resemble a Soviet Sputnik...but it's like a land mine 

Saeco Etienne Louis Expresso
"Arty and dangerous looking, the Saeco Etienne Louis Espresso Machine is a statement piece for your home. Made of steel and aluminium, this coffee machine means business and could in all seriousness be mistaken for a mine. A great twist on the traditional design of coffee machines, it is also surprisingly easy to us


----------



## Meanderer

*BEEP.......Coffee machine · Samowar 1957 Sputnik........BEEPnthego:*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy

Oh no mom, no way.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

Meanderer. How ever do you do it..."sputnik coffee machine" 
It's so vintage, so cool. Good find.

"Too Early in The Morning"


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

good one!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

"The Teatanic tea bag holder is designed to resemble the ill-fated RMS Titanic, crafted from stainless steel with a mug-filling body that allows you to press on its sides to squeeze out all available goodness".








1st Class Cup & Saucer w/Real Gold Decal


----------



## Meanderer

Inside the Replica of the Titanic, Set to Sail in 2018





_*...the word is "don't hold your breath for a 2018 launch"!*_


----------



## RadishRose

How beautiful that is!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

barnacle blend, bilge water brewed. Matey.


----------



## Ferocious

I had my first cup of coffee for 25 years, today, can't say I enjoyed it....and, it took me half an hour to get the stains out of my cup......:bigwink:


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

Ohhhh,


----------



## Pappy




----------



## connect1




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

Does your coffee taste fishy lately?


----------



## connect1




----------



## Meanderer

Good Morning!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Billy Joe & The Checkmates - Percolator (Twist) - 45 RPM


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Putin on the COFFEE!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Traditional Russian Meal Biscuits Kosuli


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Toucan have coffee together


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## connect1




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## connect1

Good morning


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Coffee Science


----------



## RadishRose

Makes perfect sense.....


----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> Makes perfect sense.....


----------



## Serena77

I love Dunkin Donuts coffee here in the USA.


----------



## RadishRose

I'm a Starbuck's girl myself


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Neil Young * A Rock Star Bucks A Coffee Shop* (Official Music Video)


----------



## RadishRose

Yikes- I had to look up the lyrics. It's protest against GMOs, Monsanto and Starbuck's in VT.


----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> Yikes- I had to look up the lyrics. It's protest against GMOs, Monsanto and Starbuck's in VT.



It's a Rock *Star*.....*Bucks* a Coffee Shop.  (A tie in with Pappy's post #1590)


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## connect1




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

Can’t quite reach it............


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Serena77

*Don't Ask, Just Pour The Coffee!*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Good Morning!


----------



## Meanderer

Amp Coffee Mug


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## rgp

How many of you drink the fancy coffees of today....like the one pictured in post #1598 . Or have just stuck to the old fashioned cup'ojo?

I still use a percolator , make about six cups / three mugs....that's mine for the day. 

Thought about trying one of those single serve types?...just haven't. To expensive, and doubly so if I don't like it......Another appliance in the cupboard .


----------



## RadishRose

I prefer drip or pressed coffee.


----------



## CindyLouWho

I'm happy with my Mr. Coffee coffee maker, so never felt the desire to buy anything else or anything fancier.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## oldal

This is what I'm drinking this week, brewed in my Moccamaster One Cup. Goes great with a toasted bagel with cream cheese.


----------



## Meanderer

Welcome to Coffee Corner, oldal!


----------



## RadishRose

Come to think of it, I haven't had a bagel in quite some time. I like them from this local bagel shop-

Sesame bagel, toasted dark with scallion cream cheese, or plain cream cheese and red onion and LOX.


----------



## oldal

Thanks for the welcome, I love my morning coffee, always drink 2 cups every day.

Enjoying my second cup of coffee right now. Just a little half & half and no sugar.


----------



## Meanderer

Coffee drinkers are in a Class, by themselves!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## connect1




----------



## Pappy




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

LL (Coffee) Bean!


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Meanderer

Pass the cream,please.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## connect1




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ronni




----------



## Lara

Time to Replenish...


----------



## Meanderer

Sunday Morning Coffee ( Full Album )


----------



## RadishRose

I did some skipping around and let some pieces play while I looked at some other things. This is really nice collection. I'm almost tempted to buy the Sunday paper tomorrow for the crossword puzzle!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## connect1




----------



## Meanderer

Good morning!


----------



## Pappy

good morning.....


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## connect1




----------



## oldal

This weeks coffee, one of my favorite blends.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## connect1




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Remember....


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Little Horseshoe




The name of this cafe literally means ‘Little Horseshoe’ after its horseshoe shaped zinc and marble bar that dominates the small interior.


----------



## RadishRose

I just love this place- the inside pics show how small it is. A jewel-box, really!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Swedish Coffee Chain 'Wheelys' nthego:


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

When you're _Russian_ for coffee!nthego:


----------



## Meanderer

Welcome to Coffee Corner!


----------



## Meanderer

Coffee Time


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

Scary Coffee


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Good Sunday morning!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

deleted


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Coffee Science


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lara

When it comes to morning coffee, please don't make them wait!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

8 Scary Coffee Stories To Tell In The Dark


----------



## Trade




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## connect1




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

A Eureka Coffee Moment!


----------



## RadishRose

I have found it!


----------



## Meanderer

ages?q=tbn:ANd9GcTTaKFMR3EIoC5EQhGkPd04RfDkrOoyUOWtmiGW2y9I8iLKve_sjg[/IMG]


----------



## Meanderer

[IMG]https://rlv.zcache.com/gadzooks_mug_iii-r473ecff7aee0465ea90cad673bcd251d_x7jg9_8byvr_307.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

*Coffee of the Baskervilles....Why not watch Ashburton pass by while enjoying a coffee.*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## connect1




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## Lara

Good morning. It's Sunday. Jesus & Coffee...amen.


----------



## Meanderer

_My cup runneth over....!_


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


>



Taster's Review


----------



## Meanderer

Grandma's Coffee mug


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> Taster's Review



"_The thing is, I like coffee, but I don't always feel like making it_"  (Nescafe Clasico Dark)


----------



## connect1




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

Bad words, caution.


----------



## peppermint




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Caution! Coffee Crossing!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## MeAgain

Good afternoon to you Pappy.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

_The call of the Coffee S-i-r-e-n!_


----------



## RadishRose

Red Hot!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Santa?....name rings a bell!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

Espresso...


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

Espresso...


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

Cappuccino Italiano...


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

Why did the Hipster burn his tongue? Because he drank his coffee before it was cool.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRZAcF_IypJ462w91qURqmoX0eJ49_3B  oZ2KspX5fZ21C2QBpS0nA


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

_Live from Here_, formerly known as A Prairie Home Companion with Chris Thile, is an American variety radio show known for its musical guests, especially folk and traditional musicians, tongue-in-cheek radio drama, and relaxed humor. 

Bad Coffee - 6/30/2018


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lara

Love and Coffee...


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

If the local coffee shop has  awarded you "Employee of the Month" and you don't even work there, you  may be drinking too much coffee.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lara

Someone in the office keeps making Decaf coffee 
and I've narrowed it down to that guy who never gets anything done.

On the other hand, look how much I got done...


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea

U.S. 101st Airborne Division soldier fills his canteen cup with snow for making coffee in a forest near Foy.


----------



## connect1




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Lara

Love is in the air...


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

"I think we like coffee because it gives us the illusion that we might be awake"


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## connect1




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## connect1




----------



## Meanderer

_*C-c-cold Morning!*_


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## RadishRose

That's hilarious!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lara

Just admit it...


----------



## Lara

This 78 came with a Victrola in about 1929. Listen for the Tuba.
Every other version sounds too slow after you've heard this one. It's peppy like coffee should be.
[FONT=&quot](Weems doesn't start singing until after the first minute) [/FONT]

You're The Cream in My Coffee :glitter-heart: "You're the Sail in My Love Boat"


----------



## RadishRose

Lara, that was fun. It reminds me of old cartoons way before  my time on TV, like Betty Boop and some old time movies. Did the tuba have a solo? If so I missed it; can't tell a tuba from a trombone.

I'm wondering if they played and sang that fast or was it stepped up during the recording.


----------



## RadishRose

oops, sorry off topic .


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

RadishRose said:


> oops, sorry off topic .


I don't think it's possible to go off top because what goes better with coffee than good conversation, right?!  

To answer your question, my guess regarding the fast tempo of the song is that they didn't "step up the music during recording" because I think that would make his voice higher and the music weird...especially the Tuba which is typically very low base. But I'm no expert.

Here's a video from New Orleans where you can hear the Tuba better...it's that "Boom Boom" in the background like some big deep belching :laugh:

*EDIT: *Oh Oh, I just Saw Meanderer's post above  with the* 
Tuba player doing a solo* in "Let's Have Another Cup of Coffee". That's much better!!


----------



## Meanderer

When our Son played the tuba in high school, he was assigned the brass tuba, while the girls received fiberglass ones.  He could barely fit the case through the doors of the school bus.  Cleaning it was a chore, too....right up there with cleaning a 100 cup coffee maker!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


>



Oh yeah, the oomp pa pa!


----------



## RadishRose

Lara said:


> I don't think it's possible to go off top because what goes better with coffee than good conversation, right?!
> 
> To answer your question, my guess regarding the fast tempo of the song is that they didn't "step up the music during recording" because I think that would make his voice higher and the music weird...especially the Tuba which is typically very low base. But I'm no expert.
> 
> Here's a video from New Orleans where you can hear the Tuba better...it's that "Boom Boom" in the background like some big deep belching :laugh:
> 
> *EDIT: *Oh Oh, I just Saw Meanderer's post above  with the*
> Tuba player doing a solo* in "Let's Have Another Cup of Coffee". That's much better!!



Lara, thy're so good! Made me happy.


----------



## RadishRose

Goddess of Coffee


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## Meanderer

Good morning!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lara

I :love_heart: Lucy


----------



## Meanderer

I'll have a double....sink, Lara!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lara

_Pretty __Latte __Art_


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

Oh my, that is the cutest sloth! Is that a pink earring stud in her nose to match her headband and fingernail polish? :laugh: The perfect Sales Rep for the Rainforest.


----------



## Lara

Wake up, Buttercup...


----------



## CeeCee




----------



## Lara

_Don't forget to smile...__
_


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lara




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

"Coffee Train" by David Thomas and the Wooden Birds


----------



## RadishRose

That was cool.My goodness you don't realize how busy a place can be until you see it fast forward.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara

_The early bird gets the first cup...
_


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

Do You See It? (This is called "Fear of Portrait")


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

_*Google Coffee*_


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

Double Doodle Coffee...


----------



## Meanderer

_COFFEE FOR TWO_


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

hApPy VaLeNtine'S dAy eVerYoNe!!
I have a Whole Latte Love for you all !!! ...after I've had a few cups lol
​


----------



## Falcon

*Dogs  having  fun.*



Lara said:


> Double Doodle Coffee...



Funny.   Dogs  sniffing  a  bra.    LOL


----------



## Lara

Good morning...
I'll take a cup of Coffee and 2 Chocolate Petit-fours, thank you :turnaround:


----------



## Meanderer

Which is Healthier: Coffee Cake or Biscotti?


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

Coffee Goddesses


----------



## Meanderer

*Cafe Nero Express espresso coffee bar *


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

Good morning. It's Sunday! :laugh:


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea

https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,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 4OYsnwF4hdYyKd xGHQkeKWqbAPuuH671oMqp kmJfTbSyOy5nQTujvQ2oZTkVlTZFQe6Hf3A/dKVMC8ascPAq3o7SqMfUp1Mr4pl4c3TukhRw23nwx1WlDHGA8HQ KDgOsjKYAjTMPBRInVjTzbC0GJ2vh8zmua6xuQ2RztzUqdDD1DlYe1GaBM5Tvuu2DLJ7RmKmFpuF2Ed4P2SlXZTD7LyPmb9wtfU2E06OIneUpU2G8aOB ll26cewjjik UZJ2yH7ix/J0HydCXqYB7fapu8pHmFqqmzKg1aT u5ANN7eI5zHknWeXkV6eDfBmcOxpcAdOCbxjRY Edytze5ynmIQquHY65Z/kP2VFqF5RJ6X0yia0rsKzqbOb7r3N7nNJ oQjs5/ulruTr RTLJEi8GReBAOAsuhymcK9s5mu8vuuN10vwT2ibi0L1QhhMVWg8eUIEIpgoPRIDSdeIS7VIOgFQYETgpUXtUl5CxjlCpBATlR8BIgQ5M1qtrJhRUkqYqnioQuwgcWAcvIFB0heRCj6808vNTaqOjXB0e08ijh5Gh 6zbEarfot1KFWU67 KYo1HuMADzSuB1jcL0IVQvb7TR5rn7Q34SENjCpBlnuljbUZ0zdrfA3q8FdvErpyu1g SG1jWY1rmtfW6iTSNJ0kzYxxPeoMpu6vDB5JpOeOzwM6raOw7S0tyth1iI/JAxGzKT2BhbDWkFsHgjYbM7hm1OvxHVMa8ZhIdaAMot4I 2n9TiKdSImk8W3G1k9iNgAuc9tR7HEg2NuC5tbY5rMptD7s1JHtDeELCZ9mMqOpGkXEvL2xxDSAVebdqup0mZHEHO1sjeLarjdiFuJbVhuQQbayGgXCP0hwrn0wWCS1wdG85V1nUK7V2i lUawQRkLjPEd6Eza7TSZUcyS45S0bjE70tj3urOqVRTcxrKMdre6BokXYYsdh/hqFjr/FvC6kdRYnaGHccrmOYbat42Gim7A0HuyteMw1AdJUsSz IxRAkilbuO4jvSL6DW4WlUaAHgtgg3km4lBpBToYqbE FySq7JqDcCrTaGepWp0Q4sBaXOLdZgWCQdXrBtSKt6JgyAS4HSUNoVJiL6NRu5wQXO3ODT8zfuFf4fEVc9NlQMOZpcSOG5KVdo0yBNI3zezr2TEpqDu9opqtFhiW5fkdr4FJ1NnAns1I cfcWWjqU8OTlu0kAxvuoVtlCYa /AxKKnJCbIPxRmHbNqbodyI9EA0HN1aRzB y0tXZbxwKA i9vEfUJ1mfkR4I GUK9CtKjQdQDzEITsMw7nDkQUyyIm8EvHJWON5USU/UwXA dvqkqrCDBie5UjJMlKEl3OBSIUQVKUzEo9SqEW3LygQvLg0aOP1KkCRoSPFeARG0iVjPVSOtrvGj3DxTNPalYe/5gFRZgyVx EIS717H6f8ABpm26u/IfCPRHpbed7zGnkSFUFhC61dufgDxx9GgZt5nvU3eBCZp7YoHe8eH5FZlpRmIdRg6ETV0sdRMRVjnI ydptadKjT/AHLH0mJ7D0b6Kcs9FI6SL8mvp4F50Eow2RUPulUWDoncSORIV3hatYaVH ahLV0N9F6Z12xqnwnwS79nvGrSPAq4pbTxA9 eYCYbt6vvaw8wfzSLXRA9Fk8cmTxJDTkeWtJ91xFxyKGcKH5bB2Uy3SxHBXfSDGUMQ1lOthWOqOMMIibGTumIQG7K2dmzChWpEHWm9w7tAYjwV1qMdWQeny3wim/Ymh735e08AON7iVX/ALip5s0vic2Uk5QeSuv3LhC oRjcVTdmiDlfHOWrmJ2a9oJp7QoPjXrqRaRzLDZUjki/Iksc0rop9pYJxeyrScGvbpIsQdxSdTZrxQqj26jzLoEC/BbqnsakWtmu0uIGYsgtmLwCZhBxGxABZ8 EJlMFPyjEY/AdZWohwIApkEgxDu9VFNuQ0 2aYBeMxE77ea3tXZxBsUnWwPENPgnsBkcYZqVCILCaWZw1Ggkc01g6Ip1yC1pLi4teDfkVcV8A0ggtF4Hg3RL0tnsY7OG9q95O9dYCZF1B7UwUN6VsKE6tBrhcA CUfsxh3RyVm4IcLtzDRQbQwGRuYEcLqhqYV3NbTG0A9uU8VVVdk8HqsJ0JLGpd2ZwMI1C45XdTZ7xwKWq4d28fRV6iJPD6ZVyvJt9AcPsvJt6F6MjQMpp2gxBYjGq1olxAHesErb4PXiklY2wWUnBVp2vT3OJ7wCQiUdo036PE8DZScJLwVWWD4s7Wopd1NOuKE4Ixk6BON8i7GI9Ji41qNTamYu0ZpsVhhad0phwLCQrLDN3rLkdFoF3s7Dq5pYcAKp2c9XNOrKxzdlCXUL37KjMcp5lDsK5yEMZsNgqtrB2eA7Luc0uN drBSwOAD6jQYjeDafFOOelKtWOe5VlmUpJtdhcUZbXFPllBU2WaReHCCXuJvNtwnySG09nVOo6xhdlNQB4Gb2ZF3EWhXeNqTdVdfHPaxzA45XagGx5quLIt7k xaeKSxqKfJlsUyDa26ySfi6jdKjxycVY4veqqqFuxu0QyQRL9 YkaVXf3XUh0jr78h5tj6i6QehimStMXSMksaZbs6Su96m3wJR6fSan71M f6KpDgjEpJ7SNU8ZJkZ4mkacbcoknUcBdMtrtcJkRuWLK02E2c/Iwje0b1WMUzPk 1Dznt4oDqoUf3fU/RXP3fU/RR2E oSe8bkIlT/Zqw0YCOYUxham9nkQpuD8FVmXkA5DhOfsb/hXHYOp8JQ2tdxlOLK51IHcF5MV8O5sSCF5KOJYrEhjc3l3lUNSq97ry525ov5BMbWqy NzRPldaPoLsuzsRAc6YaDrYXIO7VXxwUY2Q1GWUpUuEioZsioWF7nQJAuXWJ3W0S 0dkVqPacJZ8TTMc945rf1aADT G5wfUbIEQ3vRsRQIBimXl/ZIkZWgDQptxFLgwmyNok9hxmwyk9 4q2KotrYTqK72aQZHCDoByurum6QD3LLnhTtHpaTK5Kn4POKXNQ8Ud6WcpLk1Mf2Oz8QHeN/CxUazqlOoW9aJ3AvaDB0sSi7H9v8AtPoqjpI6a55N9EFHfPb/AAjkn04WjRYPaWIHsvnk5jvurvD7dxYEGmXD/wCvN/pK b4ai57g1jczj7oj7qypbMILA5zW53BgDRJaS3MC641AP Urp6KLJrWP0fQGdJ6o9qkB/wCtwRR0sG m0c8w9QsHU2bXY1rmOc4EBwgkGC0O0B4FIDaVUaVKg7szvzUXoE/Iy1a9H1FvSqlvaPB/3IA qgekNF0wHd8PYf8AcvmTdtVRfO50biRfzT9fady3ONReWnslslw4mbKctBRTHq4s2eI21RPx QP1BVVido0T7zvFhWbq4oku7TNDDYFz7t/PySdXGGJseyHaECDx708dCXeujXBdYnE0z7/0ISNYWBB1kjdoodEXjEVw17QQGlxF7xxurHpb/NYODB4XCq4bJbRetvVlSWIlKJQ5U9j0xke/2iKhDhvA3QrKO5EsmTZToaLraquxlObqxqYdgzfC28TLjPEDRJY1l80 1EDuiJXKG3kT6jfxRWPat5s8fhU/lHosRVFjyW4w8ik2Nco9Foxsx6qFB2MulX46npcE6SO FX1Ntlhh3VgjcXQUN/SBpGlKd3aFlWzLsBYnG1Kb3sc8CHEA5QREA/dCftZ0fzWeLEr 03cS9pJJJ0Nz49yHXcHRLm BA 6a4ndNmzwUupscTctBMaSRwTdKgFQYLbsNa0MDsoAs4blpaD5a0/EAeUrNOfNF4467lN0mP8sc11R6UG7PFeSFkYDaY/EPe3/laXo3jabcM05M1Rry0XIGtiRvVNtTD5hmGov4JHZW0XUXlzbg2c3/AHDvC0we6NGfPFxm37PoWIxB6ol7nOOYGKfZALTOW101WNMtAJcxrnZpF7xvJWXwW2KfVQyqA4vzOzWIH5qGJ6StbmDYqSAGg6NcD7Q70tOxeKK/pRUHXlrTIa0Nk6k3VjhvZbyHos9gaRqPzG95ceJWlbopahrhG3RRq2eJQHIz0JyguDYy02KLn5Xeiz/SR04l3h6LQbH1cf6HeizPSN38Q/w9E2DnL/hl1TrH/pabMotYWODr5mOzusBlM6buafxeIa50tLT2g7MLgOBqAf6n fcsjSzOO8x3/nY8k06tnMZXCCdTF4sOyNdStjR56ka3DVXuAaS2WU9xgxDHab4DwPAqoxeEbVL35ix2sbjvJI3Kip0yRJJbBIvM yN2 YagvqPAEkie8pdodwU1NxvB1TuCrMLcuXMQCXANJtIvYWHeqgEkprZm1H0C51OC5wy9oSADrZM4Jg3NcoK rTi0TIN2nSBb1QMfVYSMmkJ uKZY9wFIkNJkOd1hIAAlpEKkeR6IqJzmzTf9P/8AyiP/AI3eitumI/iBHw/cKo/6ef8Akk/0FWvS0/xH9o xWLKvynpaZ/jRVkqOz6pbQqOaBJcY4yHLpQsMJocO268xvOqfF2YuqfCE6vWsc217EuGhncrLaLwXBwsCGwO7X7oFaiGvMFxAcLZiQQWgzfS4K9WkCnMzlbryBVZrgz4H9wB2h5LfYRnYZ8rR6LBQvo2BZamPl9EuLuU1a4R8827THXvsN2vJVhpD4QrfpEP4mrz wVWVqXYwSfILqxwC4aY4BEKiURSx2C0A1IHuj1K lYYdhvyt9F842CP53yj1K lUmw1o/pb6BZMq 41YviUHSY9pnJeUekvtMHcfVeSFl2M/KQxezA67TB9VYwvLoycexonCM1TM dl1OAKYw yHH2jl7griFIJnnkItLBEcNRDRlA8UwhqTVBtt8mmKSVI6UIoqEUAlnswwHfIVl kR/iKnMegstPs3Q/KVl9u1IxVQ8HA UKmBfezJq/gQLXjMGiGiDciwiDfmQjiuWNGYmRJJB1LuPEwLeK6NpgaNzTOXNEElwMOHBcJbUBLop776Fs62G4yI71to85DD3sfTILZIY4B59oADMBPGSfCFVY4wQCRYBsXkEDfKfdXAY5tMNcwSXVDIOjcwb3QBHzFKbQcCCZzFzuy64IaB7N0TgWBPbneIAHEuIHlcqzfgqV3Ea6Q7v4ZbKja6DI1Xc54nzRAO1YGewENABiRdwvBQKzcskVAb2bAJ8QgiseJ/V1HrDxK4Nms6BunEPdaRTtAj6JzpR/P/ALfsFXdACeuqXuaevjZP9Iz P4R9AvPyv8x6mm/5or1DZ HFTDPBMfiZRzkklelR2fjA2mKbh7LnOiPakzc71TF2YNSm6FBsw6FxEWJ7uPerHazA2plHshrSP8sfZedtJpdJBhxGYfCO5AxOIzuMeyJyk6xNpTt2QxRqQJfSMCYyeH0C br6Hnyhp5JYD6rkwG3jOIq/Mq0p3bBmvU YpIrYux5z7g6miVNUpqpoUocu6ZRFZfdGjIrcmj6r6YDYch6BfMOjRtW/tX09ug5D0Cy5fkbIfFGc6Te2z5fuV1Q6S/zG/L915THRShSUAu5khuolCllQm1RmLd8T5ooelaGTOgLq5K5KUZMk5DUiVFFIBY7OFj8pWS28f4ir832C1uz9HfKVmq7KbsXVD4h2ZoJMAOy9kqmm bMer JGjg56kGpAcx1QnKDlyXsj0jm6witNJjQXOyCxJiAPH6IzMQylVpA1Ggsw7m5/aaHu yBsx9Nj3luIEy3MHDsPaZJEcZhbjzgFGgbBlSWmqac5RcZGuzEeMeCji2gUmh9TtXLBHujs3PGyJRxNLM45srW1XVGWkOkRHnP0UMVXpmjAqEkmQyLsdMuv8JMoHFZK6AohSaiKdyKAEmEVCp6rgos9k440XFzIBIiSJjhZMVtrOqvzPAmLkeqrGtMEncCVyjjMpmDutMSJncpSxxk7ovDLKBbMrg204TvXSxJNa6pU6yQATIEzHcrEUzqoZIqLpHoYpuSuQLq0c4F4ExHigVGaXb5wjnE1MsWI8T9ZukdloxTFxr4wt7jTFPyWFayYmB2gSdDrwK1mM2lTcyGuv2VSLSM2aDbVGA2y89fVv7yRk8SrvE4IuqVHOEdqxjWUKpgGjV7R4H8lpU17POnCSfYqC9QNRWL8NS/xWeaBUpU9zxyCcmWvRq4qd5avp9Pd4egXzPo9UzB1oGZotbzX0trtOQ9Fmy/I2R KM30kP4o ULyh0hd KPkC8kGKgNKm1iaNDuPkUSmxgDs5IGWAYm 5RtGxyYq3CDJ1onUtfwbHsxzQ8iOazf1/wu/tDe5cdGTQuvSol0ypUm3BIMAgm26dEGUs45y5mT2Jr087nU2QCBYjSe5FwTyZztLhu7KVzaDx5YPAus7kqTG7Bqve93Zhxm5WndiGijUZTb2i5pDYIsBfVVdTalZpggN7i2PVdjnNNuPklkjCSqRU0 jFXiyEb/td 94PIfmnX7SrfFHIBCfi6x94 ir1Mz8oksOD1YGn0YHxnkAif9sMGpf5KBqVN7j5lDeHbyfMrry/sN08P6hhsOkCQZt/UFDFbGYMuXxmXemiTe297 BUHPHB3kfyTJT/AGFlsr4li/ZrMoBLAZ1AI88xSdTDNEkOHcJAPgg16zSPZcfApdxnRjlVKXlkm4eENV3U8phxzQbEj7LmJ7XVy21oMfRKNpu0yO03AlOzUdHZNiNZE2TvsTirldDLGAWAA5Kw2bgm1GmZHaItyCr2sdvbHiFY7MxXVe7PiLLJKzdxRcYbANaA0AGN5AJKliaEAQAL7gAk3bbM2YPE/kl8Rth5tAScsXaixfSnLN d1Cph2ZWywb9wF90wq4bTeYFgj1qpLYOm9BRbYzdIrsZTLHOAjXdorCjtAimzJrl7WY7/ABVPV1n9BRkxAWiKozze4fr1abnfiAt7I9ljXAnjdK1cJhD7zx/62j7oD5J0XBSPBNbE2IcwOHosP4b3kFzSc7MvkVuKbwRIKwOGeG6qwo7ZLfYbpfmg3yFx4G kP83 0LyDth5L2lwg5BI4FeXCjhd3weG5Ax5lhHeEQDiYS NPZPh6rOnRoaKsiDeVf4fZNJzWnt3ANo3qtxIlxV9sz2Ket228CmnkpdgJHsNsek0yZNtH3HPmju2fTMXI7hMeUrxqnSUxSpmJJU t/AvG35BYTDBhdOV4MWc3h3yiuw1I6U2g/MY8pXXNggSptojNEj2QfPRd1v4JLTpvlkcPQpim1tSmC4WzsdlJE2tB9UOtg6JEhrjGgdUkf6URzgDDYIG9T/bqWhAtwB ym8q70MsH9FBs2mSHOkOLYgNa5sd2iFitisyucyHOFw1zQwcNWk8VaMxlAjUNjdBUP22jHtDVcsy9DdB zMHYde/ZZ/m9LKLtgYg6MB/uC2L69EaPClUqMN2kHxun pj6O6MjEnYWJGtL6he/cmI3UneBC2ZcZ0PmFGniATEamAm60QbJIxbti4j/AAX/AE/NDdsTEf4L/JfRKTm8D5ncmHOZAku8yissQbZLwfO8LsmuNaTx4KNXZtaf5b/Ir6SzquLvqoYxzA05XOzEWG6JR3wG3SXg Xuw7/hKIzBvO7zVlX6wk3tKD1bjaSu3xD97FDgnDUgeKg7DDUu idqYOMsnVoPnKicKIXdRHbZexLq2DeSvPxG5MsoCdJXKjBwR3 jtj8ibjwaOa4HO0AA8E/kAFkuNSj1AbEKOY5cfhjvcdEepUv3cV1xt4H7LnNg2oC/BCYndKPsbDNNSP1qpYh0E8gi7EID8xMCNfFduYJILt901ncgvIG2sS01XHMI4heViA0g489ny9VIFBx57HiPVZ0i5HEO7ZV/gXfhUuR9Vn6p7R/W5XeDd FT5H1Sz7DRGS66YpVLQkXPTNNyzFgzycwA ErzHwSAZJME8ANyCZLrAm25MdYANO6eJ48kwCRogdneQPqEjh9qMaS19FroMAgw63FHc4zJ9oR9FQ1GvLj2HXJT40n3I57pUarAYwVQ7qsK90CTlcyQOMZlGviHBpc7DVQwe8cpHDc5Z/BYqrSJLMzSRBgaxuTeI2rXezI8ktnSDfeqbY EZrl7YZ2PpxanHNEwVbMHuiNwA 6oy8ixBnhB4qy2YT1ZIHveinPHFcovgnNy5LWnWsN0NIK7h4EE638tyC59hbmN6OHgXAk7vupGqhyjUBv8A1GPJdqvmEvTNgTxJb5LpfZKzgjXXXcU8T/aUAP7SlWOvJFHFDUKXcboryguPBUQAlf3PkCC/2SiVLR8o 6FIIyymQoqxhMu8R/yul0wf1Km6wPkhNMGEyOJOKWeeCm8yShmoUyAzjxIQ81vA/ZEd3ILv14pkIGxuqWD4p1D/AE/dGxJ7R5pXEfyqvIDzKaKt0LN0rK rUk6heSmYHu5Ly2bEjH1TXl6DjHdjy9VMOQsZ7J/W9Y0bD1c3P63K4wjvwqXeD6qjqb1bYV34VLkf9SWfYaPcZBkoodBhK5rhEzXlZqLjjHdo66bjCL1ke1BGgaPd5JFru1uNt/8AyjCry8Ny4UI6oZneoHfqbE6xHJDJhcc4QQeB15IoIXZ7gI3HUTJM911Zuc7QFxJ JoAHeFVbPNhrGXQRwToJjT/9W piUJAo7Wq3ZOoJBPG0hRG DAQsRVPYG4ExebwbhczD8uHNdbZ0VQUvjU MTPgmMJUtMgd/AJPOYtPgYTGEfa2vdbzKWh2N1ahkXOp1EbuG5QqmGjmg1nRl5neTu4lFDphKwI5SuSURxseS46yG42PIrqOZRvdeFAvXKuvghPVkhWwtbd8oQ3aKWJ3fK30QamiYBx nihZrqT9DzQgmSOI8UNxRHm6C7VMkAkEJ/3REOL I9UwhKsZJQarZp1Ad5AU6xueZQ6h/Ddzamj3Fl2Kh F4FeRy4ry0qbM yJ//9k=


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

"So that you may not be sluggish." _Hebrews 6:12_
Have a *Double Mocha Shot.*..


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

SUPER COFFEE!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Alice, in Coffee-Land! Thanks, Rose!


----------



## RadishRose

YW, Me and Erer!


----------



## fmdog44

Not to say I'm a coffee junkie but often near bedtime I think of the morning turning on my coffee maker. Once the light goes on I know life is good. I cold turkeyed smokes and booze but coffee on the porch watching the sun come up well that is …..just plain nice.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Welcome to Coffee Corner!


----------



## RadishRose

Caffè affogato al caramello con panna. ("Coffee drowned with caramel with cream")


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MeAgain

talking to friends and family in the morning first question' what are you doing' answer is always having a cup of coffee.


----------



## Meanderer

Coffee that will curl your hair!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## fmdog44

*Huh?*

But, how.....


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

Ryan Fowler


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

I’m ‘dog’ tired.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## win231

Meanderer said:


> Grinding our own beans does guarantee a fresher tasting cup of coffee, Ruthanne. We have a small  Kitchen Aid coffee grinder, that resembles a small wide mouth thermos, that can grind beans to make up to 12 cups.
> 
> The coffee will taste even better if you get a slow-speed burr grinder.  A high-speed grinder generates heat that burns the coffee & burned coffee gets bitter.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

THE TEN COMMANDMENTS OF COFFEE!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

Spotted a robin this morning while having our coffee.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

Hey, Happy Sunday :bowknot:......


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

April fools joke: coffee creamer in cleaned out glue bottle!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## win231

There is one coffee I haven't tried, because I don't have the courage to drink it.

My nephew brought back some of it from Hawaii.  It sat on my counter for years & I never opened the bag.

It's called Kopi luwak, or civet coffee, refers to the coffee that includes part-digested coffee cherries eaten and defecated by the Asian palm civet (Paradoxurus hermaphroditus). Producers of the coffee beans argue that the process may improve coffee through two mechanisms, selection and digestion. Selection occurs if the civets choose to eat cherries.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kopi_Luwak


----------



## Meanderer

What Kopi Luwak is and why you should avoid it.


"The Problems with Kopi Luwak today are serious for so many reasons it’s a miracle there is still a market for it. First of all, more than 80% of all coffee sold as Kopi Luwak today is fake. It hasn’t even been near a civet cat, much less through one. Should you, however, manage to get your hands on the real deal, you’ll be drinking what amounts to nothing short of liquid suffering."

"Why? Because civet cats are small animals without voracious appetites. They’re nocturnal, solitary, and live in the rainforest. Harvesting real, free range Kopi Luwak is more or less like hunting for poo truffles, with a much smaller payoff. The obvious thing to do to capitalise on the hype, then, was to industrialise the production."

"The animals are caged and force-fed these caffeine-laden coffee cherries all day, every day. Remember how the crux of Kopi Luwak was the uniformly ripe cherries? Not so here. So even if you overlook the fact that this kind of coffee—itself an honest-to-God vegan product—has somehow felt the need to incorporate a bit of animal suffering, you’re not even getting the flavours that set it apart in the first place."


----------



## Lara

That's so sad. But good to be aware.


----------



## Lara




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara




----------



## Meanderer

*Cardinals send rookies on coffee run in Chicago — in full uniform*


----------



## RadishRose

I have heard of that civet poop coffee. Thanks Meanderer, for the full story.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

Good Morning!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Drink No Evil!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

"Born to Be Wired"? 
How about "Born to Be Weird"?


----------



## Meanderer

A Star is Born!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lara

Meanderer said:
			
		

> A Star is Born


...and another Star is Born!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## RadishRose

Wow!


----------



## RadishRose

Vesuviana espresso maker from Italy.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Garydavid

Thats a good one!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Garydavid




----------



## RadishRose

Cute!


----------



## Garydavid

I thought so as well


----------



## Garydavid

Now this is how a rooster should wake us up!


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Garydavid

This one is wodering why that rooster is pouring us a coffee!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Garydavid




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Garydavid




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Garydavid




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Garydavid




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Garydavid




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Garydavid




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Garydavid




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Garydavid




----------



## Meanderer

Lord of the Coffee Rings!


----------



## RadishRose

Yikes!


----------



## Garydavid




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Screaming Beans Amsterdam, coffee bar  with the Japanese syphon.


----------



## Garydavid




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Garydavid




----------



## RadishRose

Nice place, Screaming Beans. I heard the noise, but they never said what it was. Any ideas?


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Garydavid




----------



## RadishRose

Garydavid said:


>



My parents had a coffeepot just like that!


----------



## Garydavid

RadishRose said:


> My parents had a coffeepot just like that!


My mother had one similar. Used to put it on the gas burner and I would be fascinated watching the coffee in the little glass top.


----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> Nice place, Screaming Beans. I heard the noise, but they never said what it was. Any ideas?



....just the beans, SCREAMING!


----------



## Meanderer

Good morning!


----------



## Garydavid




----------



## Lara

Painting by Joanne Teppen...


----------



## Garydavid




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Garydavid




----------



## Snowbound




----------



## Garydavid

Thats a good one!


----------



## Garydavid




----------



## RadishRose

Oooh I love that gif!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Garydavid

Thats a neat neat one also Radish. Thats how much sugar I like in my coffee to!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Trade

I'm going to have to send this to my oldest son who is a retired Special Forces Master Sergeant. He'll love it. 

I might even try this coffee myself. :grin:

Caution: Language.


----------



## RadishRose

Wow! People will grab onto anything for a gimmick for higher sales. I have seen Black Rifle ads, but not this one. Satirical for sure..... so stupid it's funny.


----------



## Trade

RadishRose said:


> Wow! People will grab onto anything for a gimmick for higher sales. I have seen Black Rifle ads, but not this one. Satirical for sure..... so stupid it's funny.



I'd never heard of it before.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Trade




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Parking Lot Circus - Coffee in a Cadillac


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Garydavid




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Coffee-Pot Patrol Patch


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Garydavid




----------



## RadishRose

Trouble in the coffee house!

Edit- it is fixed now.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Beep Beep!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

COFFEE WITH DAD


----------



## RadishRose

Poignant!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

King Coffee (in the distance) was a major Detroit area coffee maker that was acquired by Superior Tea & Coffee in 1966. The King building sits vacant today!




Edsel Ford Freeway




1959 Edsel


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

After I leave "My Pillow", I drink My Coffee!


----------



## RadishRose

Oops! That's tea....


----------



## RadishRose

deleted


----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> deleted


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ruthanne

I'm having a  nice cup of coffee right now..trying to wake up.  Took a little too much of a medicine today so I'm needing a big gulp of coffee to say the least!  

This guy has an example of what I need to drink to wake up today!  lol


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne

Pappy said:


> View attachment 71441


Oh, I hope that never happens Pappy!  I have a real nice stainless steel one!


----------



## Meanderer

Coffee to go!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

Just don’t understand why she didn’t hire me.....


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

Pappy said:


> View attachment 71871


----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


>


Is this Margaret Hamilton?


----------



## RadishRose

StarSong said:


> Is this Margaret Hamilton?


Yep!


----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


> Yep!


Nice!  I loved it when she would occasionally show up on Johnny Carson.  She seemed to be a very nice woman who didn't take herself too seriously.


----------



## Meanderer

Have been enjoying Nonni's Cioccolati Biscotti with my coffee breaks!


----------



## RadishRose

StarSong said:


> Nice!  I loved it when she would occasionally show up on Johnny Carson.  She seemed to be a very nice woman who didn't take herself too seriously.


I never saw her on Carson. Wish I had. It's good to know she was a nice woman. Thanks SS.


----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


> I never saw her on Carson. Wish I had. It's good to know she was a nice woman. Thanks SS.



He would always ask her to do her Wicked Witch cackle and she would gleefully oblige.  

Here's a very cool short clip - be sure to watch it to the end...


----------



## RadishRose

StarSong said:


> He would always ask her to do her Wicked Witch cackle and she would gleefully oblige.
> 
> Here's a very cool short clip - be sure to watch it to the end...


@StarSong , LOL...I never expected that!  Thanks.


----------



## Gary O'

Well now, this thread calls for a poster of mine


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea

I miss the morning paper.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

....break's over!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Coffee in my Rolls Royce!


----------



## Meanderer

Good Morning!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx

Good Morning...


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Denise1952

Morning All!! And Evening to some


----------



## Aunt Bea

RadishRose said:


>


That looks like a project for Gary!


----------



## Lara

Waffles & Coffee


----------



## Denise1952

Wow, that looks soooooooo good @Lara I keep "eying" the waffle irons at Walmart but always decide I need something else more.  Hmm, I think I'll go "eye" them again today, lol!!


----------



## Lara

I haven't had waffles in forever but my son just sent me some Huckleberry Syrup from Idaho so I bought some "Organic Nuture's Path" Ancient Grains Waffles that you just pop in the toaster. I'm sure they don't come close to homemade but sure did the trick for me. I've noticed they're often on sale at typical grocery chains @Denise1952 .


----------



## Denise1952

I've had those "pop in the toaster" types too @Lara  and I thought they were great   I sure wouldn't be mixing mine from scratch anyway, probably bisquick ets


----------



## Llynn




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Llynn




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## toffee




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## jerry old

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 39475


How did you get that picture of me?  Gott'a learn how to post critters like me


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

These guys are a heck of a lot happier going to work than I was.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## toffee




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Two Solar coffee makers on a break




https://www.treehugger.com/gadgets/solar-coffee-maker-concept-for-an-off-grid-caffeine-fix.html


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> Two Solar coffee makers on a break
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.treehugger.com/gadgets/solar-coffee-maker-concept-for-an-off-grid-caffeine-fix.html


So cute!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Liberty

RadishRose said:


>


That's cute...what is it...lol?


----------



## RadishRose

Liberty said:


> That's cute...what is it...lol?


I was hoping you would know!


----------



## Meanderer

Coffee Photography: How to Shoot Amazing Still Life Photos of Coffee


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pappy

A peaceful cup of coffee with you this morning.


----------



## Liberty

Liberty said:


> That's cute...what is it...lol?


Yeah, wondering how they got that coffee to "stick" to the cups!  Call it a "Cafe' ole' bouquet".


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> Coffee Photography: How to Shoot Amazing Still Life Photos of Coffee


@Meanderer , I just love this site!!! Thanks.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Elementary!


----------



## Sunday.abovethe.grass.meh

oh , how did I forget this ? "OH BOY!" dessert ! TOOZ!






because its not ICECREAM! SILLY!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## jerry old

Off all the post here, and there are many that are belly shakers, Pappy's: the lady drinking directly out of the coffee pot is the one that
I identify with, great, just great.  This is my favorite   thread because it is true.  We do like our coffee


----------



## Sunday.abovethe.grass.meh

Yeah when I've time I like the posts and PICTURES ! in here. 

Lets see .... I"ve  a cutie somewhere .. .  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wrong, Ooops brb ( = that means b e  .  r i g h t  . b a c k )


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

"good morning, puppy face"


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lara

Out-of-Coffee Face...


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Liberty

RadishRose said:


>


Gotta love it...so true, would that it would be so, huh!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


>


----------



## DaveA

RadishRose said:


>


I love this game but more often than not, I'm the one lying in bed waiting.  However, I don't have a nightgown with frilly trim.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

This thread makes me honest-to-goodness LOL. There's nothing like a good belly laugh, except maybe the first cup of coffee in the morning.


----------



## Meanderer

*Troopers - Coffee Run*




The Lord of all Evil takes it with two creams.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Talk about *grounds* for divorce!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz

*Got a fork? *


----------



## Lara

Nothing like enjoying a cup of coffee 
while teetering on a slippery rock under a water fall to wake you up


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

Terrace Cafe...a coffee shop in Saigon


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

*Back to the Future Coffee Shop*

"When it comes to getting customer's attention, the _Wormhole Coffee shop_ in Chicago definitely takes the cake."

"Featuring the memorabilia from a variety of classic and epic movies, the Wormhole Coffee Shop will ensure that you'll relive those awesome moments you've had with friends in theaters. From _Back to the Future_ to _Star Wars_, the Wormhole Coffee Shop has all the movie favorites covered."

_"The centerpiece of the shop is a DeLorean that the owner modified to look like the time traveling car in the Back to the Future movie franchise."_


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## toffee




----------



## Meanderer

*The $50 Cup of Coffee (**From **nearly** Outer Space**)*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> *The $50 Cup of Coffee (**From **nearly** Outer Space**)*


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## toffee




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

_*All Aboard!



*_
_* The THCR-005 Small Shop Roaster is a small sized international-standard coffee sample roaster, using the same mechanisms of larger commercial roasters. $14,500.00 













*_


----------



## Meanderer

Pappy said:


> View attachment 77487


Pappy, it's getting close to the big move!  How's things going?


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy

Meanderer said:


> Pappy, it's getting close to the big move!  How's things going?



Leave this  Wednesday. Can’t come soon enough. 32 degrees this am.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lara

☀ Safe travels Pappy


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Coffee with the King!


----------



## Meanderer

*Dirty Harry's Coffee Break.....




*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

*No objections, to good coffee!*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> *No objections, to good coffee!*


Sustained!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


>


lol "don't judge me"


----------



## peppermint

> My coffee machine is the most beautiful person in the world to me.
> — Unknown





> Sometimes I stay up so late that I have my morning coffee before I go to bed.
> — Unknown


Yup, I'm a coffee Addick...…..


----------



## Kaila

I just looked at the entire first page, and this most recent page, of this topic.
It is so funny.  

And I can't believe, after so many pages, and as many cups,  it is still going strong!


----------



## Keesha

Meandered got ‘hot’ Topics.


----------



## Meanderer

Here's an "Oldie" from @Wren.  Now this is the "Hot-Setup"!    Thanks!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Kaila

Coffee, you've become my friend;
I will love you till the end.

Tea and juice don't measure up;
I don't want them in my cup.

Only you, my problems mend.


----------



## Meanderer

Coffee with a Twist!


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pink Biz

☺     ☺


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pink Biz

☹


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

*Jason Durr *is the new Poirot.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Coffee Time.....


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

*Pchyco coffeeshop*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Changing Times.....🕰⏱.....one clock at a time!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## jerry old

Every post on page 90 is a kick in the head, that's rare, all deserve honorable mention in the World's Coffee Book.
Post #2232 is my favorite
Darn, Pink Biz continues with Post 2251, making  me return to page 91 tomorrow to see if the trend continues.
It is a good day for all of us.
You believe that?  Two thousand fifty- one posts  on Coffee!


----------



## Meanderer

New Coffee-shop in Town!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## jerry old

How does he do it?
We've seen that posted before, haven't we!


----------



## Meanderer

Good Sunday morning!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Kaila

@RadishRose 
Thank you for that reminder of this thread, that you left (for someone else) on a different thread!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Morning good!


----------



## Meanderer

ZZZZZ-zzzzzzz-zzzzz


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

WHEEL OF FORTUNE _COFFEE FLAVOR_!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Kaila

@Pappy 
How many cups of coffee did they say they wanted, in order to bail you out?  

(Don't worry, we will have some others waiting for you, in the car!  )


----------



## jerry old

Post 2,63:
Bulldog, before he's had his coffee:
' Go on, go on, tell me I need to get out in the yard early while it's still cool,
and mow the yard.  Go on tell me, before I've had my coffee-  I'll bite your head off.:


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> WHEEL OF FORTUNE _COFFEE FLAVOR_!


Gee, I wanted to buy a vowel.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

Kilroy. I vaguely remember this from cartoons or funny books when I was a child.....

The Brits had Chad, so I read in the below article.

I'll bet our children and grandchildren never heard of Kilroy.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kilroy_was_here


----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> Kilroy. I vaguely remember this from cartoons or funny books when I was a child.....
> 
> The Brits had Chad, so I read in the below article.
> 
> I'll bet our children and grandchildren never heard of Kilroy.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kilroy_was_here


----------



## Kaila

Where exactly is Chad, when we _NEED_ him?

I haven't seen *either... * Kilroy or Chad in years, 
 and I am afraid they both might have quit, 

or  worse, they may have retired and moved to Florida!


----------



## RadishRose

Kaila said:


> Where exactly is Chad, when we _NEED_ him?
> 
> I haven't seen *either... * Kilroy or Chad in years,
> and I am afraid they both might have quit,
> 
> or  worse, they may have retired and moved to Florida!


"Chad was hanging" around when Dubya was elected president, wasn't he?


----------



## Kaila

RadishRose said:


> "Chad was hanging" around



Oh yes, I remember that is where we last saw him!


----------



## Meanderer

"Kilroy was here"------the real story


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


>


.....have some Coffee, Mate!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Good Morning!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## jerry old

Double RR #2288
I know my vision is quite poor, but that Tommy looks like he is drinking out
out a regular coffee cup.  I'm a looking and a looking, finally figured it is the
angle of the photo, that makes an army mess tin look like regular cup.

All right that's cool, then a fella post an anachronism: 'Coffee, Mate.'
Hump! wonder how long it took to figure out where the comma went?
I'm thinking these clever people out'ta be run outa town,
Coffee, Mate indeed.
Both of 'um need a long talk with Em.

I been a'noticeing Pink and Pap been sliding down to the clever side, that's okay, Em ain't busy


----------



## Meanderer

Ever tried Cold Brew Coffee?


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

INVASION OF THE GIANT COFFEE!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer

*10 Best Coffee Gravy Recipes - Yummly* 

*



*


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> *10 Best Coffee Gravy Recipes - Yummly
> 
> 
> 
> *


Why is the coffee being poured into strainer?   LOL


----------



## RadishRose

*vietnamese iced coffee cake*


----------



## Meanderer

*Southern Red-Eye Gravy recipe (with black coffee) LINK)*
*



*


----------



## Meanderer

17 Ways to Use Your Coffee Pot to Cook Food You Actually Want to Eat


----------



## Lara

_"Morning Coffee"_


----------



## oldal

I'm drinking Bali Blue Moon Coffee this week.  Organic Bali Blue Moon coffee is overwhelmingly rich with syrupy dark chocolate notes, a creamy mouthfeel, and spiced finish.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Looking down on Coffee....


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Hello December!


----------



## oldal

I'm enjoying a cup of Bali Blue Moon coffee, it is overwhelmingly rich with syrupy dark chocolate notes, a creamy mouthfeel, and spiced finish. I brewed it in my Technivorm 69212 Cup One Coffee Brewer.   Heaven in a cup..


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

R2-D2 cafetiere is the perfect gift for every Star Wars Fan


----------



## Pink Biz

_*Amen!  ☺ 

*_


----------



## Pappy

Well hey there pilgrim, have you noticed my coffee cup is empty?


----------



## oldal

I ran across a page on the web --
https://greatist.com/eat/health-fitness-experts-favorite-coffee#1
Apparently, not "coffee" experts; most of their concoctions ruin a good cup of coffee.

I like mine with 2 tbs of half & half. How about you?


----------



## RadishRose

A packet of stevia (natural plant sweetener) and some milk.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

NEXTAGE CAFE


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> NEXTAGE CAFE


Couldya step it up Buddy? I'm only on a 10 minute break.


----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> Couldya step it up Buddy? I'm only on a 10 minute break.


S-L-O-W Brew Cold Coffee?


----------



## Aunt Bea

Barisieur coffee/tea brewing alarm clock at Bloomingdales for only $445.00!

Who cleans these things or what do they look like a month or two after Christmas?


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Nautilus




----------



## Meanderer

*Rocket Fuel!*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Liberty

oldal said:


> I'm enjoying a cup of Bali Blue Moon coffee, it is overwhelmingly rich with syrupy dark chocolate notes, a creamy mouthfeel, and spiced finish. I brewed it in my Technivorm 69212 Cup One Coffee Brewer.   Heaven in a cup..


Have you ever tried Jamacian Blue Mountain Coffee?


----------



## Liberty

RadishRose said:


>


Clean up o aisle 3!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## fmdog44

I would slap my momma before I would give up coffee.


----------



## Meanderer

Good Morning!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Ralph Lauren’s coffee truck debuts in Hong Kong


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Fir tree Bundt Cake


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Aunt Bea

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 85558


Great idea!

A new use for the old tea infuser cowering in the back corner of the gadget drawer.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

Good Morning!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


>


 It's little things like this that set me off!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Liberty




----------



## ronaldj




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

COFFEE NEW YEAR!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


>


I too, want to jump into a pool of rubies.


----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## jerry old

Meanderer Post  2419
That is a crook in the Batman mask, he came in to rob the joint, then realized he hadn't had his coffee-soooo!


----------



## peppermint




----------



## Liberty

Meanderer said:


>


Wow, do you ever "wax poetic!"


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

Good morning!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose

Liberty said:


> Wow, do you ever "wax poetic!"


What a great advertisement for Pledge furniture wax!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Liberty

RadishRose said:


> What a great advertisement for Pledge furniture wax!


Or something like this Radish...lol!:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

_*COFFEE TREK....








*_


----------



## jerry old

No posting of Star Trek allowed unless, it has  seven-of nine in her blue or red jumpsuit.  That gray thing she wore did not highlight her assets.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

HUH?


----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> HUH?


The Lady Grantham’s Coffee Maker
"The classic copper model, shown above, is only (drumroll…) $595. If you are, you know, the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge, there’s a 24-karat gold version with demitasse cups, a serving tray, and gold spoons for $1,995. Butler not included."


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> The Lady Grantham’s Coffee Maker
> "The classic copper model, shown above, is only (drumroll…) $595. If you are, you know, the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge, there’s a 24-karat gold version with demitasse cups, a serving tray, and gold spoons for $1,995. Butler not included."


Nice work, @Meanderer, Holmes would be proud of you!


----------



## peppermint

RadishRose said:


> HUH?


Pretty sure it's a "Coffee thing"....LOL....I'm thinking the grinds go into the gold thingy and transports the liquid to the glass....
I'm probably wrong, but it is very interesting....
Oops, didn't know someone answered already....Sometimes I go backwards!!!!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

Picasso Coffee Pot BY JOHN VANDER STELT





Detail


----------



## Meanderer

Pablo Picasso — Coffee maker, 1943


----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> Picasso Coffee Pot BY JOHN VANDER STELT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detail


This is the artist's commentary on the coffeepot. I once drew my own shiny coffeepot in charcoals so I was interested,
https://johnvanderstelt.blogspot.com/2009/03/picasso-coffee-pot.html


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Coffee Pot And Red Cup Artwork By Jean Metzinger


----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

The focus is set for Coffee!


----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Coffee on the Rocks, Chimney Rock


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Sign up for Coffee!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Llynn

*Like everyone else who makes the mistake of getting older, I begin each day with coffee and obituaries.*


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

Oh my.....!


----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty

Liberty said:


> View attachment 88850


Today is supposed to be the most depressed day of the year...so lets get happy, huh.  Need all the good vibes we can get!


----------



## RadishRose

Liberty said:


> Today is supposed to be the most depressed day of the year...so lets get happy, huh.  Need all the good vibes we can get!


OMG, is that why I feel yuck?


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Liberty

RadishRose said:


> OMG, is that why I feel yuck?


Yep, probably so.  We decided to go down in the bottom land and cut up some big dead tree parts.  
Made us feel better!  Its is a gorgeous day here, though..some of the Texas wildflowers are blooming already on the property!

Just be good to yourself.  Maybe treat yourself to a special something?!


----------



## Lvstotrvl

MAKES FOR A HAPPY DAY!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Steampunk Coffee Machine - "Pfaff Espresso 1900"


----------



## 5XBlessings

wow, I've never wanted coffee soooo bad at this hour haha!


----------



## Meanderer

5XBlessings said:


> wow, I've never wanted coffee soooo bad at this hour haha!


Welcome to Coffee Corner @5XBlessings  !


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz

Meanderer said:


> Steampunk Coffee Machine - "Pfaff Espresso 1900"


*Cool! Looks a bit like an old sewing machine.*


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Welcome!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## connect1

Good morning


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

_"CALLING ALL CARS....FOR COFFEE"!_






_



_


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Coffeeshop Twilight Zone in Amsterdam


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

*Dark Shadow Blend Coffee!



*


----------



## Meanderer

Organic Coffee with Character | Jim's Organic Coffee


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer

100% Columbo Coffee........oh, just one more thing!


----------



## Pink Biz

Meanderer said:


> *Dark Shadow Blend Coffee!
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Just in time for Groundhog Day!!   *


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## jerry old

RadishRose said:


> edgy


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Kaila

That lovely cup, in @Liberty  's post # 2, 542, 
is it for use by a wide-mouthed person?


----------



## Liberty

Kaila said:


> That lovely cup, in @Liberty  's post # 2, 542,
> is it for use by a wide-mouthed person?


Could be...its an Asian "square" cup...perfect for tea or coffee.  Don't you just 
love "odd shaped" dinnerware?  We have treasured our oval shaped dinner plates that are impossible to
duplicate now, as the Santa Fe pottery company folks that "threw them" retired!


----------



## Kaila

Liberty said:


> Don't you just
> love "odd shaped" dinnerware?



Yes, I definitely do. 
However, in the case of drinking coffee, from that cup, I'd be frightened of some running down on both sides of my mouth, and I wouldn't want to be missing out on that much of my _coffffeeeeee ! 

_


----------



## Liberty

Kaila said:


> Yes, I definitely do.
> However, in the case of drinking coffee, from that cup, I'd be frightened of some running down on both sides of my mouth, and I wouldn't want to be missing out on that much of my _coffffeeeeee !
> 
> _


Actually its shaped very oddly and it doesn't seem to be a "drinking" issue...sure know what you mean, though.  Who wants to 
lose a precious golden drop of your fav brew!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Kaila

Thanks, @Liberty 
I can sniff the aroma, and I can nearly taste it.

Nearly. 

Please shove it over closer to me.


----------



## Liberty

Kaila said:


> Thanks, @Liberty
> I can sniff the aroma, and I can nearly taste it.
> 
> Nearly.
> 
> Please shove it over closer to me.


Yep, take an extra whif, gal - we're having our last cup  (of decaf now)  till tomorrow afternoon...got the cardiac tests tomorrow morning so no java!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

_THE STATE OF THE COFFEE ADDRESS!_






Forget Starbucks and Dunkin' Donuts. Every state has its beloved local haunt where you can grab a cup of joe or a foamy masterpiece of latte art and unwind.  We found the best coffee shop in every state by looking at expert reviews and local recommendations.
*The Best Coffee Shop In Every State  (LINK)*


----------



## RadishRose

J Rene Coffee Roasters in West Hartford, CT






Btw, this is how we drink our coffee up here


----------



## Meanderer

Good morning!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx

Coffee question >>CLICK HERE<<


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## jerry old

1950 and 60's
Can you'll remember those heavy thick lipped coffee cups. They held about four ozs.
and weighed close to a quarter of a pound
Because it only held four oz was a big part of why you got free refills.

The vendor that sold  the coffee provided the cups and coffee making machine   recommended free refills:   His coffee sold for almost double of other coffee, but he supplied all the equipment.
He also recommended, 
"serve the coffee hot as you can make it, that way it will take
the customer longer to drink it and he will think he had a larger cup of coffee.'


----------



## Liberty

RadishRose said:


>


Hey Rad...are you sure that's coffee...looks like "meth" to me...lol.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Kaila

Imagine living next door,  to that place in @Liberty  's above post # 2583 ….


----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Liberty

Kaila said:


> Imagine living next door,  to that place in @Liberty  's above post # 2583 ….


Hey, K...wouldn't it be wonderful to leave your windows open all year, providing  your frontal olfactories daily joy?!


----------



## Meanderer

Good morning!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## peppermint

RadishRose said:


>


Oh, I still have the white pot....It was Mom's....But I don't use it....I still keep it for my kid's....you never know if they
would want a relic...… LOL!!!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Never forget......


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

The case of the Double Cuppa......!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

_Coffee & Pie_......small Victories!


----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Inspector Harold Francis Callahan's morning coffee....... 

Clint Eastwood Sudden Impact Coffee


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> Inspector Harold Francis Callahan's morning coffee.......
> 
> Clint Eastwood Sudden Impact Coffee


Yikes, that sure woke me up!  I haven't seen that in a long time, but it's better than coffee!


----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> Yikes, that sure woke me up!  I haven't seen that in a long time, but it's better than coffee!


...you might want to avoid the barbershop, then...!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

???


----------



## Meanderer

Japanese syphon coffeemaker???


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> Japanese syphon coffeemaker???


I think you're onto something Holmes!

I remember seeing this somewhere, maybe old movies or old tv shows...






The Japanese one you posted cost $20,000.00!
https://www.nytimes.com/2008/01/23/dining/23coff.html


----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

Liberty said:


> View attachment 92540


3 cups, seem odd.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## peppermint




----------



## Kaila

I loved  @Pappy  's "Morning Forecast" in above post on this page.    

It's *much* more likely to be true and accurate than any forecast I've seen or heard, elsewhere!


----------



## Meanderer

Welcome to PAPPY"S!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarciKS

I absolutely love love love coffee!!


----------



## jerry old

MarciKS said:


> I absolutely love love love coffee!!
> View attachment 92940


scroll on earlier pages, people sucking down their coffee right out of pot, those folks really love their coffee-a real hoot


----------



## Buckeye

Owned a coffee shop for a couple of years after I retired - Had t-shirts printed:

"Give me coffee and nobody gets hurt"
"I drink coffee for your protection"

I wish I had a couple of them now...


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

How to Season Your Coffee Pot for Great Flavor


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## jerry old

I've posted before: this is the best on-going thread on SF
Me's: # 2681,post of range cook is the real think, the old range cooks were
a ornery bunch.
Hunting Camp coffee:  open pot, (could be a coffee pot, but not required} boil water, throw in coffee. boil one or two minutes-this is why old-timers
used to saucer their coffee.  No  saucers at hunting camp, don't know what they did.  
post 2679, this is what real cowboys looked like, 

Pink #2678
you remember Carol Burnett's character:  Mr. Tutball's secretary?
your coffee drinking lady certainly reminds me of her.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


>


........can almost feel the warm, sunny breeze!


----------



## Meanderer

_"The Smell of Coffee Elicits Good Feelings.  Smells can trigger good feelings, memories, and even trauma, so it is no wonder that the smell of coffee triggers feelings of wakefulness. Coffee drinkers smell the coffee and this signals the brain that caffeine is indeed on the way, which provides stimulation."_


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


>


Coffee View-Master???


----------



## Meanderer

Ya know..........


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> Coffee View-Master???


Inhaler!


----------



## RadishRose

Paris, after the Allied liberation of the city during WWll


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

_Red Kite Cafe_


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

Longtime coffee shop priced out of South Park neighborhood


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

RadishRose said:


>


*Want it, but the band is so thin.*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

Three Gallon Coffee to GO!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

Catnip Coffee!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Good morning!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Ken the barista & Barbie having coffee!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## David_in_KW_ON_Canada




----------



## Meanderer

David_in_KW_ON_Canada said:


> View attachment 94882
> @David_in_KW_ON_Canada Welcome to Coffee corner, David!


----------



## David_in_KW_ON_Canada

Why thanks!


----------



## Meanderer

Good morning!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

Bond, Coffee Bond!    Stirred, not shaken.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

A CHEMEX BREW GUIDE


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

WANTED: GOOD COFFEE


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

S.T. & K.H.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Happy Birthday Albert!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Mug shots....!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## peramangkelder




----------



## Keesha




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

Good morning!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## jerry old

how you going to start the day unless you start it off with going to  coffee corner?


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

First we have to shelter in place, and now this. Oh the humanity of it all.


----------



## Meanderer

*The Case of the Missing Coffee*


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MarciKS

How I feel this morning...


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## MarciKS

Good morning everyone...


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Coffee....point me in the right direction!


----------



## MarciKS

@Liberty "Don't get even get odd."

LOL! Love that!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## MarciKS

@Pink Biz same here woman


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MarciKS

Someone please send me to the corner...~G~


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Pappy said:


> View attachment 96808


"It's not easy, being Coffee"!


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Honk, if you like Coffee!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

16 Clever New Uses For Coffee Cans You’ll Wish You Knew Sooner  (LINK)


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Wake up and smell the Coffee!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Good morning!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

"I'm all ears"!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer

Welcome to _Motel 8_!  We'll leave the coffee on for you!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Clean your coffee mug, for 20 seconds.......


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

HELLO.....


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz

* THIS IS AN ACTUAL LOCALE IN MISSISSIPPI! *

The Hot Coffee  community began when the horse and wagon was the typical mode of transporation.  Hot Coffee sat near the midway point of the road from Natchez, MS to Mobile, AL.  The long wagon trips to get crops to market and the return trip with food and other necessities was a multi-day journey.  In what was to be named Hot Coffee was an inn that provided lodging on their trips to and from market. 

In the late 1800's, L. N. Davis built his store to serve those on the long trip.  He always kept a pot of what was advertised as "the best hot coffee around" to help steel up the wagoneers' stamina as they continued on their journey; hence, the community's name.  Even though L. M. Davis' store is closed now, there's a new generation of coffee makers there to keep the Hot Coffee tradition going. 

In addition to a cup of hot coffee, a little further up you'll find the Old German Baptist community.  The German Baptists believe in simplicity, so they own no automobiles, use no electricity and are extremely industrious folks. 

Hot Coffee was also the home of some notable Mississippians. Actress, author, comedienne, producer Stella Stevens was born in Yazoo City, MS; however, at the age of four, her parents moved to Hot Coffee. 

Another famous resident was screen and stage actor Dana Andrews who was born close to Hot Coffee in the now extinct community of Don't.  

Hot Coffee's notoreity continues today.  National Geographic's website features a short film on  Hot Coffee and Martha's Kitchen.  You'll also find the starting point of the  Hot Coffee Trail there, a self-guided tour. In addition, you'll find Hot Coffee on Facebook.  Here, though, the site is not owned by the community, it's an alternative country band from Washington, D. C. named . . . what else, Hot Coffee, Mississippi.

Just remember if you're looking for hoop cheese, a delicious piece of pie,  a banquet sight or simply a cup of hot coffee, Hot Coffee, MS is the place you'll need to go.


----------



## Meanderer

The Simpsons doughnut sculpture in the town of Springfield New Zealand





Time runs out for Springfield's doughnut | Stuff.co.nz


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Keesha




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer

_"I'll have a blue, blue..blue..blue....Coffee"!_


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Juan Valdez was portrayed by Carlos Sanchez, a former coffee grower himself.
Sadly, Mr. Sanchez died in Dec. of 2018.


----------



## jerry old

used to joke about poor old Juan Valdez and his donkey, having
to supply the entire world with coffee.  He was kind'a neat and
not offensive as are these blaring, threating commercials today.

who can belittle a coffee commercial?


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

....and your little dog, too!


----------



## Pink Biz

*Remember this babe? 





*


----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


> *Remember this babe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Guess where that came from....


----------



## Pink Biz

RadishRose said:


> Guess where that came from....



*Wow, such a long commercial. Never saw it before, but I do remember those coffee can keys. The whole kitchen smelled divine after hearing that 'whoosh'!*


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

Things are looking up!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Old&InTheWay

I love all these photos and I LOVE my PEET'S


----------



## Meanderer

COFFEE MASK!


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## jerry old

Marciks on post # 2,893
Why is that lady wearing a small wash tub on her head?


----------



## MarciKS

jerry old said:


> Marciks on post # 2,893
> Why is that land wearing a small wash tub on her head?


It's a hat.


----------



## Meanderer

Happy Palm Sunday!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

_Bunny's_


----------



## Meanderer

Yeah, right!


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer

Free coffee for all Grandpas today......made by Grandma?


----------



## Aunt Bea

Eggspresso


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz

*"Killer" coffee grinder 
*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Dutch are among the biggest coffee users in the world.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

We'll miss you, John!


----------



## jerry old

Meanderer
Mercy, Mercy, I use to take my lady friends to Big Boy in
Detroit area.
These would be first dates, a checkout process.
Surprisingly, this particular Big Boy had a excellent menu and
there were in medium price range.
Always in the daylight hours, 4P.M. first dates always consist of a lot of stumbling, finding mutual topics of interest.
I always rubbed Big Boys belly when entering and exiting
Big Boy had the best coffee in the area!
Ah memories, female companions and good coffer, is there anything better


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Hard Boiled Coffee!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## connect1

Good morning


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

Happy Easter!





He is Risen!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Join the Circus, for the Coffee.....!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

*Took a selfie of me enjoying my coffee this morning...  

*


----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


> *Took a selfie of me enjoying my coffee this morning...
> 
> View attachment 99393*


You're beautiful even with "bedhead"!


----------



## RadishRose

I see an eight of hearts in the head dress, and ace of hearts behind the cord of the canteen hanging from the self and a six of diamonds on the able partially under the flowered box by your hand.

Pray tell, what do they mean?


----------



## Meanderer

Acme Coffee Co.


----------



## RadishRose

Acme Coffee Brewtus


----------



## Pink Biz

RadishRose said:


> I see an eight of hearts in the head dress, and ace of hearts behind the cord of the canteen hanging from the self and a six of diamonds on the able partially under the flowered box by your hand.
> 
> Pray tell, what do they mean?


*I forgot to clean up after last night's poker party!♦ ♥*


----------



## Meanderer

Good morning!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

We need a break in the case, Watson!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz

*Even robots luv their coffee!
*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarciKS

I will be partaking soon. Gotta finish my dinner.


----------



## Meanderer

Bullet-proof Service!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

Welcome to Planet Coffee!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Meanderer

Drinkin' Solitaire, at dawn..........♠♦


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## MarciKS

Is it selfie day & nobody told me?? Should I change?


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer

A visit to the Caffeine Chapel


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

We serve Excellent Coffee....since 1953.


----------



## Meanderer

*Click on: "Watch this video on youtube"*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer

Give a mouse a cookie......


----------



## Meanderer

COFFEE IS MY HERO!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

_ON DUTY COFFEE COMPANY  _​


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

No objections!   Next Cup.......!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

Aunt Bea said:


>



Water in My Cereal: Taste Testing Various Liquid Accompaniments to Raisin Bran


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Meanderer

Horseshoe Coffee


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Old&InTheWay

Yum...I drinking my Peet's this morning...a strong, hardy cup on a rainy day...and _Casablanca _just came on Turner Classics...I am all set.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 101165



More information HERE


----------



## MarciKS

Morning everyone.


----------



## Pink Biz

Meanderer said:


> More information HERE


*Very interesting @Meanderer. The penny that man paid in 1933 is worth 20 cents today! Still a bargain.*


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Em in Ohio

Meanderer said:


> More information HERE


Great link - saved to my history archive.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Meanderer

An Ode to Coffee (LINK)


----------



## Meanderer

Good morning!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz

Meanderer said:


> An Ode to Coffee (LINK)


*Like heavy dude...very heavy. *


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

The end, justifies the beans!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Keesha




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

*History*




More than 20 years ago Ron Clark had an idea: Build a first-rate espresso stand, offer the best tasting espresso drinks, carry the best quality products, and keep it open 24 hours a day.
This idea took hold at the corner of Alabama and James streets in Bellingham Washington, and has turned into a growing business that continues to please thousands of customers everyday.
Below are some photos of Cruisin Coffee’s flagship store through its construction. It was open for business on June 30, 1993. (LINK)


----------



## Lewkat

Meanderer said:


> *History*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More than 20 years ago Ron Clark had an idea: Build a first-rate espresso stand, offer the best tasting espresso drinks, carry the best quality products, and keep it open 24 hours a day.
> This idea took hold at the corner of Alabama and James streets in Bellingham Washington, and has turned into a growing business that continues to please thousands of customers everyday.
> Below are some photos of Cruisin Coffee’s flagship store through its construction. It was open for business on June 30, 1993. (LINK)


I have tried to cultivate a taste for espresso with absolutely no luck.  I even have friends who have espresso machines at home and are eager to serve it to me, but I must decline.  I detest the taste intensely, yet do enjoy a full bodied cup of coffee.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty

*Enjoy your coffee and your day all you forum "hunker downers"!*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## JaniceM

I ran out of my favorite Folgers, and am nearing the end of a can of French Market coffee & chickory.  Need to shop, because the coffee I ordered from Amazon isn't due to arrive til the end of next week.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer

Erupt yourself a cup......!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

One of these days....your coffee is going to the Moon!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

Three Ring Coffee!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Mister E

Oh dear 
Sorry , but I'm an ignorant old limey ....I hardly ever drink coffee , much prefer a cup of tea . Sorry to mention that beverage on here


----------



## RadishRose

Mister E said:


> Oh dear
> Sorry , but I'm an ignorant old limey ....I hardly ever drink coffee , much prefer a cup of tea . Sorry to mention that beverage on here


We had tea once, but now it's in the harbor.  
Just kidding. Here's some teapots for you; enjoy yourself!


----------



## Meanderer

VINTAGE JAPANESE IMARI COFFEE / TEA SET


----------



## Meanderer

Good Morning!


----------



## Mister E

Thanks Radishrose , love the comment about the harbour ....brilliant !


----------



## Lewkat

Mister E said:


> Oh dear
> Sorry , but I'm an ignorant old limey ....I hardly ever drink coffee , much prefer a cup of tea . Sorry to mention that beverage on here


Well, my Irish mother had to have her tea.  Very seldom did she ever drink a cup of coffee.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer

*Black Coffee · Ella Fitzgerald *


----------



## MickaC




----------



## Meanderer

Wide AWAKE Coffee!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MickaC




----------



## Meanderer

Always Time for Coffee


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

*Questionable Coffee!*


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 102840


So lovely to hear this!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

The mystique of making café de olla, Mexican coffee ...


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Meanderer

Alone on Coffee Island!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty

*How bout a good "read"?!*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

COFFEE DICTIONARY


----------



## MarciKS

Do mosquitos have hearts?? Now you've pulled the trigger on my train of thought. LOL


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

Your COFFEE is overdue!


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> The mystique of making café de olla, Mexican coffee ...


Nice site; I saved it!


----------



## RadishRose

Pappy said:


> View attachment 103226


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MickaC




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

"PERK me up, Scottie"!


----------



## Meanderer

_Have your coffee Vulcanized!_


----------



## RadishRose

I'm set to stun...


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarciKS

MarciKS said:


> Do mosquitos have hearts?? Now you've pulled the trigger on my train of thought. LOL



I hung on to this train of thought all day and wondered about it. I have an answer. LOL
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/inside-a-mosquitos-heart-37230148/


----------



## Meanderer

MarciKS said:


> I hung on to this train of thought all day and wondered about it. I have an answer. LOL
> https://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/inside-a-mosquitos-heart-37230148/


I like that kind of follow-up!  Thank you!


----------



## MarciKS

Sorry...OCD!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Meanderer

DONUT MONSTERS!


----------



## MarciKS

With vampire teeth? LOL


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

Good Coffee morning!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarciKS

holy grounds rofl


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat

Meanderer said:


>


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

*Welcome to Comic Coffee Corner!*






*Animated coffee break in comic strip style Alberta Café*


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat

Meanderer said:


> *Welcome to Comic Coffee Corner!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Animated coffee break in comic strip style Alberta Café*


I'd want to start either coloring or painting the place.  Cute.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MarciKS

Great pics guys!


----------



## EllisT

Morning coffee on the back porch....I love it. I drink it black, a throwback to military days. Gold Strip Coffee Roasters in Lubbock...Is it still open?


----------



## MarciKS

Morning everyone...


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

*Grab a cup!

*


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> *Welcome to Comic Coffee Corner!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Animated coffee break in comic strip style Alberta Café*


The first one looks like the corner of Haight and Ashbury in San Francisco.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pink Biz

*Wut???

*


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx

Here is yours


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Ay, caramba!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Good morning!


----------



## Meanderer

Vitamin Sea


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

I’m at hold on.....


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Enjoy your coffee!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

The earliest Coffee poems sprung from the religious and political persecutions in Mecca. Taken from the article A History of Coffee in Literature  here is an Arabic translation of one of the first coffee poems published

*In Praise of Coffee*
O coffee! Loved and fragrant drink, thou drivest care away,

The object thou of that man’s wish who studies night and day.

Thou soothest him, thou giv’st him health, and God doth favor those

Who walk straight on in wisdom’s way, nor seek their own repose.

Fragrant as musk thy berry is, yet black as ink in sooth!

And he who sips thy fragrant cup can only know the truth.

Insensate they who, tasting not, yet vilify its use;

For when they thirst and seek its help, God will the gift refuse.

Oh, coffee is our wealth! for see, where’er on earth it grows,

Men live whose aims are noble, true virtues who disclose.

Through its long history coffee has become a beloved drink to every civilized nation on earth and as such the poets have embraced its essence as their own.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty

Obsessive Coffee Disorder (OCD)


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarciKS

Good afternoon everyone. I have the day off and I will be getting a second cup pretty soon. Gotta do something as I'm entering hr 5 of a congressional hearing I'm watching. LOL!


----------



## RadishRose

That cup of coffee looks so comforting held that way.


----------



## jerry old

Wow! Ken's # 3105 is a kick in the head.  
Rascal spelt it on me
If your not a coffee drinker this thread will force you to test it to
see what all the Bravos are about.


----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Meanderer

Davey Do said:


> View attachment 104625


Brilliant, Davey....you even managed to give "COFFEE" a halo!


----------



## Davey Do

Meanderer said:


> Brilliant, Davey....you even managed to give "COFFEE" a halo!



Thanks, Meanderer- I hadn't noticed that! It was actually the "O" on the open sign in the original drawing that serendipitously fell in place as the halo!


----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Meanderer

Pier Pressure!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Davey Do

*NICE* touch, Meanderer!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## MarciKS

Amen to that Meanderer.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Ken N Tx said:


>



Ken...I thought she likes apples, not coffee...


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx

Pappy said:


> Ken...I thought she likes apples, not coffee...


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 104763



You were right Ken


----------



## Meanderer

Christian Krohg 1852-1925: Errand Boy Drinking Coffee ...


----------



## Meanderer

Coffee Mug Addiction


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Robert59

I really like Coffee also.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

I sense COFFEE on the Horizon!


----------



## Liberty

Stacks Coffee & Good Reads


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

Time for a coffee break


----------



## Meanderer

_"Tea must be universally renounced . . . and the sooner the better,” wrote John Adams, enroute to the first Continental Congress in 1774. Patriotic Americans agreed and embraced coffee as their favorite drink."_

"Many diaries and letters confirm the importance of coffee to Western pioneers. Josiah Gregg, a trader who made eight trips to the West in the 1830s, marveled at the pioneers’ love of coffee. “The insatiable appetite acquired by travellers upon the Prairies is almost incredible, and the quantity of coffee drank is still more so,” he wrote. “It is an unfailing and apparently indispensable beverage, served at every meal.” Cavalry Lt. William H.C. Whiting wrote that coffee and tobacco were indispensable to the frontiersman. “Give him coffee and tobacco, and he will endure any privation, suffer any hardship.” Julia Brier, one of the first people to cross Death Valley, said, “Our coffee was a wonderful help and had that given out, I know we should have died.”


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Davey Do




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

Coffee with a Kick! I'll show y'all how to make coffee deep in the woods of the California Motherlode.  It's the secret spice that makes it yummy!

Cowboy Coffee with a Gold Prospector


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> Coffee with a Kick! I'll show y'all how to make coffee deep in the woods of the California Motherlode.  It's the secret spice that makes it yummy!
> 
> Cowboy Coffee with a Gold Prospector


This guy is pretty funny imo.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarciKS

Love RR! LOL!!


----------



## Meanderer

"We are joined today by Dave Taylor, historical reenactor and expert cafelier. He blends his love for both coffee and history, and shows us how to make not only a perfect cup of coffee, but how to make it using a period-correct technique. It's very eye-opening information"!

The Perfect Campfire Coffee! - 18th Century Cooking from Townsends


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

Joe Jr.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 105827


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

These creamers are cute!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## MarciKS

Meanderer said:


>


I can't see all those. I wanted to see that Oscar Wilde one.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

Pappy said:


> View attachment 106465


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

The early bird gets the coffee!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


>


Oh I love the Inkspots and this song! Thanks PB!


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

"On the evening of April 14, 1865, Abraham Lincoln enjoyed a cup of coffee, discarding the cup on a White House windowsill. He put on his signature top hat and departed for the theater, where he would be assassinated."




"After dressing for the evening, a White House servant observed the president leaving behind this cup on a windowsill just before departing. The servant preserved it as a relic of that tragic night. Years later Capt. D. W. Taylor presented this cup to Robert Todd Lincoln, Lincoln’s eldest son, who maintained it as a family heirloom.  Gift of Lincoln Isham, great-grandson of Abraham Lincoln, 1958 "


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

_Starbucks: Sumatra Coffee is a Miracle_


----------



## MarciKS

Morning Meanderer


----------



## Meanderer

MarciKS said:


> Morning Meanderer


Good morning MarciKS🌤


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Meanderer

Good morning!  Happy Pentecost Sunday!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## CinnamonSugar

French-inspired coffee shop in Grand Rapids Michigan


----------



## Liberty

*Who said "coffee and Flamingos"?

*


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

Good morning!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea

_"Refills are free,” the waitress tells us with a frown like she’s hoping we’re not the kind of people who ask for endless refills. I am already pretty sure we are exactly those people."_ - Holly Black


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea

Oh, what a night!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Aunt Bea

I have to confess that I still miss having a cigarette with that first cup of coffee!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Meanderer

Aladden's Magic Coffee Pot...3 wishes for you!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

*Coffee shop in outer space? *


----------



## Meanderer

"Turn on the coffee maker, Hal"! ......


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Pedestrians outside the A.B.C. Coffee Shop, Burnaby, 1940s


----------



## Meanderer

Women at work in the 1940's (LINK)
"It’s hard to believe but some of your grandmothers actually made WWII bombers"!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

*Skydiving While Drinking Coffee!*


----------



## MarciKS

I could never stop screaming long enough to get a drink.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

Hanoi police close down railway cafes


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## muffin




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

dupe


----------



## RadishRose

What's it called, The Absinthe Woman? Too funny!







Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 109387


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

RadishRose said:


> What's it called, The Absinthe Woman? Too funny!



*Retitled as 'The Frappuccino Drinker', lol!

*


----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


> *Retitled as 'The Frappuccino Drinker', lol!
> 
> View attachment 109519*


Drinker, that's the word! Also, I'd forgotten about the guy. LOL


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Gary O'

Ken N Tx said:


>


My wife has that cup!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Gary O'

This thread reminded me of a poster I did in another life


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarciKS

Good afternoon everyone.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz

Pappy said:


> View attachment 109973


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

G-O-O-D    M-O-R-N-I-N-G!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

robot barista


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## MarciKS

Afternoon all!


----------



## MarciKS

RadishRose said:


> robot barista


 I don't know....


----------



## RadishRose

MarciKS said:


> View attachment 110311
> Afternoon all!


Oh I love this!!!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MarciKS

yes they do!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MarciKS

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 110344



LOL


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

*

*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## CinnamonSugar

the corner window of the Machavino coffee shop in Madison, SD


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Liberty




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Coffee Ahead.....





Coffee table......


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC




----------



## CindyLouWho

**


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Attack the Day!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Happy Canada Day!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Keesha




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## AmberTea

I'll take a double shot decaf Latte with Hazelnut flavoring and steaming hot


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pete

*How I picture myself in the mornings....*


----------



## RadishRose

Pete said:


> *How I picture myself in the mornings....*
> View attachment 112700


Love the slippers!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## AmberTea

Ginger hot tea, and a raspberry scone, and a good book and sunshine.
After than then decaf coffee, two shots with creamer


----------



## jerry old

eating any type of food with your morning coffee is uncoffeelike.
Coffee, coffee, nothing else, just coffee,


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## connect1




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 112928


Love this presentation.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## peramangkelder




----------



## peramangkelder




----------



## peramangkelder




----------



## peramangkelder




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

_"Take me to your COFFEE"!



_


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

Fascinating, Captain!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## connect1

Good morning 
Don't know if this mug has already been posted or not, but I thought it was cute.
Have a great day.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer

_The Grasshopper Coffee Shop_


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat

Meanderer said:


> _The Grasshopper Coffee Shop_


We have Grasshoppers in several towns in NJ.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

I'm afraid of this guy!


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MickaC




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## connect1

Good morning


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Keesha




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Three ring Circus!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Meanderer

Good morning!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 116365


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer

_Coffee is a good idea!_


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## CinnamonSugar

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 116365


This is totally me this AM


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty

Coffee and the sweet fragrance of Star Jasmine...a perfect morning!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose

Dalgona coffee seems to be a trend now. Has anyone tried it? I haven't yet.....


----------



## Pink Biz

*^^^
I'd skip the milk part and just use the whipped coffee as a topping for ice cream or brownies. Looks yummy!*


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat

RadishRose said:


> Dalgona coffee seems to be a trend now. Has anyone tried it? I haven't yet.....


First of all, it uses instant coffee, so that in and of itself is a no no for me.  Secondly, none of that thick stuff for me.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## peramangkelder




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lara

Ahhhhh...It feels good to be back. 
I've missed sharing coffee time with you all


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne

Lara said:


> Ahhhhh...It feels good to be back.
> I've missed sharing coffee time with you all
> View attachment 117647


Good to see you Lara, how've you been?


----------



## Lara

Thank you Ruthanne.
Ive been overworking with decluttering, renovations, and plans for a move but very happy and healthy.
I hope this finds you well. Take care


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lara

What kind of coffee, Ken? I'm just curious what everyone's fave is.
Or maybe you're just here for the fun and don't drink coffee. That's okay too...you weirdo just joking

I love Peet's Organic French Roast (dark roast).
I add Costco's Unsweetened Vanilla Almond Milk and I'm good to go.
That's all I like. I don't even like Starbuck's (did I just hear someone call me a weirdo? lol)


----------



## Pappy




----------



## evad

Wren said:


> View attachment 39484


LOVE THE PIC WREN, makes me want to have a sip, and I'm not much of a coffee lover.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Lara said:


> What kind of coffee, Ken?


I believe it is Folgers..


----------



## Ken N Tx

Lara said:


> Ahhhhh...It feels good to be back.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Wren




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne

Just had my new Irish Mocha coffee


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty

Coffee's ready...don't forget to take a nice long "whiff" before you pour!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MarciKS

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 118039


Don't have to sell me. I already bought into it. LOL


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Wren




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## mlh




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MarciKS

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 118311


Just out of curiosity does anyone know what kind of cookies those are? I've never seen them before.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

@MarciKS I think they are macarons

A macaron (French macaroon) is a small cake or cookie, typically made from ground almonds, coconut or other nuts, with sugar and sometimes flavorings, food coloring, glacé cherries, jam or a chocolate coating – or a combination of these or other ingredients. Some recipes call for sweetened condensed milk. Wikipedia


----------



## MarciKS

CinnamonSugar said:


> @MarciKS I think they are macarons
> 
> A macaron (French macaroon) is a small cake or cookie, typically made from ground almonds, coconut or other nuts, with sugar and sometimes flavorings, food coloring, glacé cherries, jam or a chocolate coating – or a combination of these or other ingredients. Some recipes call for sweetened condensed milk. Wikipedia


I think the reason I didn't know what they were is because I've never seen them without coconut here. Thanks CS!!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Lara

Artists: Catrin-Welz-Stein and/or Christian Shloe


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Giantsfan1954

Wren said:


> View attachment 39532


Dunkins pumpkin spice came back today!
“The most wonderful time of the year”
☕️


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Camper6

I had Starbucks Coffee for the first time ever.  It wasn't cheap.  $2.65 for a small cup of Medium Roast.  It was really good.
I make my own coffee at home.  I'll have to try their brand.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea

If you ever hear me complain just shoot me!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Phoenix

My dad always told me it would grow hair on my chest.  So I never learned to like it.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Phoenix

I do love the smell of coffee, but not the taste.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Phoenix

Phoenix said:


> I do love the smell of coffee, but not the taste.


It's bitter.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## oldman

I love coffee. I would see state cops get coffee at the convenience stores, but they would never let them pay for it. I thought that was very nice, but the cops wouldn’t accept it.

However, when I would stop at the truck stops with my uniform on, they absolutely would not allow me to pay for my coffee, I guess because it was out of respect for being a pilot ? I never understood it, so I gave the money to the cashier as a tip.

Problem solved. Truck stop coffee is very good.

I once was given decaf. Wow! What a difference.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## mlh

I hope it is okay to add tea.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty

Coffee and a good read time.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MarciKS

Photo by *Jason Villanueva* from *Pexels*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MarciKS

If you click on this it will show you the video I made of it this morning.


http://imgur.com/XCAnCcW


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## CinnamonSugar

pamelasmithwick said:


> View attachment 122326




that’s heaven in a plate!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Have a great evening!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## CinnamonSugar

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 123032






This is who I'd rather see in my coffee... Colin Froth-- uh, Firth =P


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Coffee with a twist!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## CinnamonSugar

RadishRose said:


>



this reminds me of the saying, “bookworms will take over the world... after just *one more* chapter”. Lol


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer

Whoooo....ME!


----------



## Camper6

Only in Canada?  A pity.
This is great coffee.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat

Camper6 said:


> Only in Canada?  A pity.
> This is great coffee.
> View attachment 124446


No, it's available here in the States.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Camper6

Lewkat said:


> No, it's available here in the States.


That's good to hear.  Are there any Tim Horton coffee shops there?  They have great pastries and quick lunches.


----------



## Lewkat

I order mine from Amazon.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Camper6 said:


> That's good to hear.  Are there any Tim Horton coffee shops there?  They have great pastries and quick lunches.



I know they had them in Michigan while I was there... in face, someone was overheard to say, “Tim Horton... that’s where God gets His donuts”.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz

**


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Camper6

The coffee this morning did not have the 'snap' I'm used to.

I don't know why.  I use the same measurements every day.


----------



## Meanderer

_....and make it SNAPPY!_


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

Early Warning......


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Keesha




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat

Camper6 said:


> The coffee this morning did not have the 'snap' I'm used to.
> 
> I don't know why.  I use the same measurements every day.


How odd, same here.  Wonder what's up?


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty

Camper6 said:


> The coffee this morning did not have the 'snap' I'm used to.
> 
> I don't know why.  I use the same measurements every day.


Hub and I were just talking about that very same thing.  Must be our "mouths" on some days!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Camper6

It must be the atmospheric pressure or something like that. Coffee does taste better on a dark and gloomy day.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Liberty

*Oh Sweet Nectar of the gods!
*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Meanderer

_*Welcome to Coffee Island!



*_


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## peramangkelder




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Meanderer

_*The Future of Coffee?*_
_Autonomous Coffee Shops Might Rule the Road (LINK)_

_*



*_


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer

@Tish Welcome to the Senior forums, and welcome to Coffee corner!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## RadishRose

I drank coffee about 8 pm. I can't do this- I won't sleep.

 Why oh why, did I do this? I just really wanted some, .


----------



## Meanderer

Maybe you should sleep on it.......


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

Meanderer said:


> @Tish Welcome to the Senior forums, and welcome to Coffee corner!  Thanks for posting.
> View attachment 127213


It is my pleasure to be here. So many beautiful people here.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

_Canadian coffee-break, Eh?







_


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

*This Bicycle "Runs" on COFFEE!*


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Welcome to Coffee Corner!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

*The Ten Commandments Of Coffee Drinking** (LINK)*


_Thou shalt not talk before coffee._
_Thou shalt not drink decaf coffee._
_Thou shalt respect the coffee seasons._
_Thou shalt not ruin a good thing._
_Thou shalt be loyal to thy coffee vendor._
_Thou shalt not have a ridiculous coffee order._
_Thou shalt not opt for tea._
_Thou shalt not have more than two cups a day._
_Thou shalt not succumb to instant coffee._


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer

_The 5 Coffee Rules to Live By__ (LINK)_
_There are certain things coffee lovers swear by to get the perfect cup. Here are 5 coffee rules to live by.



_


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/36239971989469434/


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty

*Campfire Coffee...in the great outdoors!
*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer

Neck and Neck......


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## CinnamonSugar

pamelasmithwick said:


> View attachment 129162



I wish someone would invent an alarm clock that, rather than ring, would produce the smell of freshly brewed coffee!  (yes I know u can buy coffee makers with timers)


----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

_Sherlock's Coffee Shop_....Elemental Brewing


----------



## Liberty




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose

*Accidental Coffee Art











*


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MFP




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

MFP said:


> View attachment 129435


@MFP Welcome to Senior Forums and to Coffee Corner!  Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## RiverM55




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat

RadishRose said:


>


Sigh...............................


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

_Ever tried Plane Donuts....?_


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## fancicoffee13

I really 


Meanderer said:


> Welcome to Coffee Corner!
> 
> View attachment 39456


I really LOVE my coffee in the morning.  I was doing without sugar in order to lose weight, so I used those sugar free coffee syrups.  They are good also, but I just love the creamers!  I make my coffee in the evenings, and when I get up, I turn it on.  It is supposed to automatically turn on by itself.  But, when you get up and expect it to be made, I just turn it on now. Don't want to buy another coffee maker yet.  I have done the Keurig, bought the pod to put the coffee in and that works also.  Maybe I am old fashioned, I like the regular coffee maker!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Treacle




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer

We, the people....love our Coffee!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Meanderer

Coffee for beginners.....!


----------



## Meanderer

Super Coffee!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/744360644638924945/


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer

Woke up to our first, be it modest, SNOW!❄


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat

Speaking of coffee, I had two coffee makers quit on me today.  I've been down this road before and it is the switch on them that go.  They were good ones, not some cheapo makes, but no more of this for me.  Pour over from now on.  Should have stuck with my Chemex ages ago.  Tastes better as well.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

Coffee supplies a hot cup of memories and experiences 
By Sid McCain    Special to OnMilwaukee.com 







"A cup of coffee - no matter from a fancy cafe, a dingy diner or a tin in the kitchen - contains much more than simply quick jolt of caffeine. It's also a tasty sip of memories".


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> Coffee supplies a hot cup of memories and experiences
> By Sid McCain    Special to OnMilwaukee.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "A cup of coffee - no matter from a fancy cafe, a dingy diner or a tin in the kitchen - contains much more than simply quick jolt of caffeine. It's also a tasty sip of memories".


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Tish




----------



## MarciKS

Tish said:


> View attachment 132518


Oooooh! I like that one!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose

Tish said:


> View attachment 132518


I can almost smell it from here!


----------



## MarciKS

*Let's mine waft under RRs nose*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose

Tish said:


> View attachment 132707


----------



## PamfromTx

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/507499451759401593/


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## CinnamonSugar

*Haiku for coffee*

_Coffee.  Wond’rous brew
Gently lifting the sleep veil_
C_ream swirls of delight_


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer

Finding deposits in your coffee?


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Autumn

My dad had a cat named Matthew who would lick instant coffee grains from his hand...they had their coffee together every morning.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

DIAMONDBACK COFFEE


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pepper

Wow, @RadishRose, Great idea!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy

Cannot post pictures anymore. This is what I get..


----------



## Meanderer

Pappy said:


> Cannot post pictures anymore. This is what I get..







For pictures, click on the "photo" to the right of the "links" at the top.
To attach a picture click on the small image, then the word "insert" and choose size of photo you want (thumbnail or full image).  For videos, click on the "3 vertical dots", then on the "2 pictures", for media.


----------



## Meanderer

Don't forget the password is "COFFEE"!


----------



## Meanderer

Courtesy of Pappy!


----------



## Tish

Meanderer said:


> Courtesy of Pappy!



Mellow Intense.


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Murrmurr

Sorry to intrude, but TEA!


----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 133982



In Louis Vuitton's no less


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## OldEnough

https://www.yourtango.com/sites/default/files/styles/body_image_default/public/2018/LIFE18.jpg

I just can't seem to make this work


----------



## PamfromTx

OldEnough said:


> https://www.yourtango.com/sites/default/files/styles/body_image_default/public/2018/LIFE18.jpg
> 
> I just can't seem to make this work


----------



## Meanderer

OldEnough said:


> https://i.pinimg.com/564x/7b/a6/50/7ba650fd601a5223e4e192b28fe362e2.jpg


Welcome to Coffee Corner....I'm glad to see that you are @OldEnough !


----------



## Meanderer

Meanwhile, back at the Coffee Museum.....


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

Good morning....!


----------



## Meanderer

DW Groethe Performs "The Coffee Song" at the 2019 National Cowboy Poetry Gathering



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=559294578339520


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## OldEnough

pamelasmithwick said:


> View attachment 134347


Thank you!!!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## drifter

Let me have a cup of that old thick enough to cut coffee and I'll cut me off a bite.


----------



## drifter

Just joking but I am  in need of a cup.


----------



## Meanderer

drifter said:


> Just joking but I am  in need of a cup.



Say "When"........


----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pecos

" It is inhumane, in my opinion, to force people who have a genuine medical need for coffee to wait in line behind people who apparently view it as some kind of recreational activity."

By Dave Barry


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Treacle




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/497436721343793869/


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## MarciKS

Ken N Tx said:


>


You too Ken


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz

*Time for you-know-what!

*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MarciKS

*swipes Liberty's coffee & runs away*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## jerry old

Free snowman used only one season...bring your own bucket...


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Meanderer

Today's Special


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Meanderer

_COFFEE MOON_


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lara

"Black Coffee"..._Julie London_


----------



## MarciKS

Sexy coffee. LOL


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Coffee & Peace!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MarciKS

I feel a 2nd cup coming on.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Meanderer

Airplane 2 - "Out of Coffee" scene​


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

View attachment 138945


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

"Cheer up!  It's not the end of the World....you need coffee"!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

_COFFEE-TREK_


----------



## Tish




----------



## Autumn




----------



## Meanderer

Yerba Maté








American gymnast Sam Mikulak drinks a herbal tea called “mate” (pronounced MA-tay), which is ever-present in Argentina, Uruguay and southern Brazil.

Argentina-born Pope Francis is often seen drinking it, and Albert Einstein was reportedly a big fan of the beverage, which is officially Argentina’s national drink alongside wine.

The tea-like drink is traditionally brewed in a hollowed-out, dried gourd and sipped from the gourd through a metal straw, known in Spanish as a “bombilla.”

It’s ordinary to see people in Argentina or Uruguay walking the streets with a thermos of hot water and the gourd, prepared to brew the infusion almost anywhere. You can even see motorcyclists lugging around a thermos, tucked under an arm or hanging from a shoulder strap.

“I think it helps your mind and brain mellow and focus a bit more than normal,” Mikulak explained. “That’s why I drink it as an athlete.”

The yerba mate shrub is grown extensively on plantations in northern Argentina and southern Brazil. The dry leaves contain caffeine, other natural herbs and look a bit like green tea, with a similar bitter taste.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## CinnamonSugar

Aunt Bea said:


>


Ummmm...  must have been a long Santa shift!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish

View attachment 139619


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lara




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MarciKS

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 139816


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

Aaah That's the stuff.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## peramangkelder




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Meanderer

"Congratulations everybody!  You did it'!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish

*Is that tea? Nuh, not happening, bring me some coffee.*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lara




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

*Greenpoint’s newest coffee shop has three wheels*​




"Coffee is everywhere in Brooklyn — cafes, restaurants, delis — but one couple has found a new way to successfully sell a cup of joe.  Riding around Greenpoint in a custom tricycle wearing vintage overalls and a pageboy cap, Stacy Carrillo just may be the first and only coffee peddler in Greenpoint".

"Instead of customers going to a coffee shop, this coffee shop goes to its customers. Carrillo bikes to small businesses that are relatively isolated from the main streets of Greenpoint to deliver cold brew coffee, but can also be found in different parks around the neighborhood".


----------



## Meanderer

Rabble Coffee and Proverbial Grounds​


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lara




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Meanderer

Bing Coffee!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lara

From *Jerry Seinfeld's *new book, "Is This Anything?"

We need coffee.
You ever hear anybody say, "I need some tea"?
No.
Coffee's made from dirt.
Grounds.
You can feel the anger when it's inside the coffee machine.
Bubbling and hissing in there like a little volcano.
You look inside and things are spitting out everywhere.

You take one sip and the coffee's like "That's it".
I'm running this outfit now.
I want constant talking. Endless peeing.
Large intestine, I want all of that out, right now.

Things are going to be different from now on.
You think I fought my way out of an African Jungle,
stowed away on the bottom of a rusted-out trawler
in a burlap bag to sit in a recycled paper cup
with a spoon up my arse?

You know what the tattoo on my arm says?
"Not Tea".


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

From Jessica Seinfeld's "Can*'t* Cook Book":





I got this for my Wife, for Christmas.  The recipes have been tested, and are great! Have not tried this one yet.
Blackberry Crumb Cake


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarciKS

On my way to get a cup now.


----------



## Davey Do

I made this GIF this morning for a coffee club on another website:


----------



## Meanderer

Special, today!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose

Liberty said:


> View attachment 140815


Thanks for the re-fill, Lib!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Liberty

RadishRose said:


> Thanks for the re-fill, Lib!


Yeah, don't know what happened there...ditto finger fumbles...lol. Dd it "before coffee"...up because we were going to Kroger early!
If you haven't tried those Pepperidge Farms "Gingerbread Minis"...highly recommend them.  In the little green bags.
Warning though...when they're out, they're OUT till next year!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

Oh, Coffee Tree!


----------



## Meanderer

_New Horizon Coffee!_


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

_Coffee under the tree.....!



_


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz

*Who needs the water?!

*


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/17381148551929087/


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

It's a worldwide tradition to end every year with Beethoven's 9th symphony, but what happens if it got mixed with '' We wish you a merry Christmas'' song in a modern way on ROLI Blocks and the violin ?​


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

*New York City 1942

*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Man taking a coffee break at horseshoe factory, 1943


----------



## Meanderer

Vintage Warwick China Six White Restaurant Coffee Mugs Cups 1942-1943, heavy.


----------



## Meanderer

Patton near Brolo, Sicily, in 1943  





"Patton was moving through Bastogne, Belgium in December 1944 with one of his drivers, Francis “Jeep” Sanza.  Patton spotted a Red Cross canteen truck and told Sanza to pull over".

"The men got out of the Jeep and went to order food. Sanza got two crullers and a coffee, for which he was charged 10 Francs".

"The Red Cross worker then told Patton that he could have his snack for free. The general became angry that the Red Cross would give him special treatment but still charge his men. He demanded the woman show him the money the Red Cross had collected".

"Sanza described what happened next in an interview with the Napa Valley Register:
“So she takes out this orange crate filled with money, puts it down on the ground. He took out a lighter, lit one bill, let it burn and then ignited the whole box. Then he took a shovel from the Jeep and buried the ashes.”

"Patton seems to have escaped punishment for his outburst, likely because his forces broke through German lines in Bastogne at the end of the same month. His success allowed 101st Airborne Division paratroopers under German siege to escape and pushed the German forces across of the Rhine River".


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer

Powdered Coffee goes to War! (link)


----------



## Meanderer

Pearlington, Mississippi. Truck drivers at a coffee stop on U.S. Highway 90. March 1943.​


----------



## Meanderer

Coffee in the torpedo room - November 4, 1943.​


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz

Meanderer said:


> Vintage Warwick China Six White Restaurant Coffee Mugs Cups 1942-1943, heavy.


No pic


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Robert59

Coffee is big thing here in my city of 30,000 people because they are building another Starbucks. We have two now. We have 15 private coffee stores here.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarciKS

Robert59 said:


> Coffee is big thing here in my city of 30,000 people because they are building another Starbucks. We have two now. We have 15 private coffee stores here.


*Ponders moving*


----------



## LaurelHillton

Meanderer said:


> View attachment 39502


Lol


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

LaurelHillton said:


> Lol


Welcome to Senior forums, @LaurelHilton !


----------



## Tish

Birdie has had too much coffee


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tish

*Recharging the Force  *


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish

*The eyebrows say it all*


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Meanderer

_2021...the Year of the OX!_





"Roasting their own beans was always part of the plan when Ox Coffee partners and coffee industry veterans Will Gross and Max Cudworth opened their Queen Village cafe in 2013. Now, about two years since they began roasting in Kensington, Ox Coffee is sold not only at the 616 S. Third St. cafe but at a handful of local shops and, most recently, Whole Foods markets".


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

A Bluffer's Guide to Coffee    (link)​"The world of coffee can feel daunting - populated by obsessive devotees who seem to combine near-religious fanaticism with a PhD-level understanding of molecular physics. But it needn’t be so. Amir Gehl of Difference Coffee and Rick Wells of Fernandez & Wells (inventor of the mighty ‘stumpy’) are two men who truly know their beans - so ignore anything else you may have heard, and let their expert advice percolate. Here’s what you need to know".


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tish

RadishRose said:


>


I will take one of each, please


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MarciKS

Good morning to you too Pam...


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Tish




----------



## MarciKS

Grumpy Cat is my favorite.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Treacle




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MarciKS

Good Morning!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer

_Tally - Ho!_


----------



## PamfromTx

COFFEE BEAN COOKIES​
How cute are these?   A true coffee lover's dream.

https://onehappybite.com/coffee-bean-cookies/


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Meanderer

What a great idea!​
Coffee Bean Cookies Recipe​


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

What do sheep count, to get to sleep?


----------



## horseless carriage




----------



## Meanderer

Ancient Americans Pounded ‘Black Drink’ 6 Times Stronger Than Coffee  (link)​"In the largest metropolis of what would become the United States, some residents occasionally consumed a “black drink” that was six times stronger than coffee — which could produce rather intense effects".

"A team of researchers from Illinois, New Mexico, Mississippi, and Pennsylvania has found traces of the rich beverage in pottery beakers excavated from the site of Cahokia, a once-thriving settlement near the confluence of the Missouri and Mississippi Rivers".











https://westerndigs.org/use-of-cocoa-black-drink-widespread-in-pre-contact-southwest-study-finds/


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer

Take a Swiss Army Knife Coffee Break​knife sharpening with a coffee mug ( How to / tutorial )​



As with any ceramic you should apply water to the area of the cup your using to sharpen with it removes particles the knife leaves and will give a better edge .


----------



## Meanderer

Colton Morano: A Human Swiss Army Knife​


----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## horseless carriage

Just one cup of coffee this morning, I'm in a bit of a rush.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## horseless carriage

If you ever find yourself in Scotland's capital city, you must get along to this place.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## CinnamonSugar

True story about coffee:

I was visiting my elderly mother and we went out to breakfast at a Shoney's-type restaurant.  While we waited for our meal, she tried to squeeze the juice from the lemon wedge into her glass of water.  Seeing she was not strong enough and no juice was coming out, I offered to try.

I think the lemon came from a petrified lemon tree.  Squeezed a little, squeezed more; slippery wedge popped from between my fingers and landed--sploosh--in my cup of coffee with cream.

"Waiter, another cup of coffee please!"


----------



## Meanderer

Who knew?

A mixture of both black coffee and lemon juice in the morning may work together to burn your belly fat and help you lose weight effectively. All you need to do is to take some coffee and add hot water to it. Add a spoonful of lemon juice and drink the warm mixture.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Meanderer said:


> Who knew?
> 
> A mixture of both black coffee and lemon juice in the morning may work together to burn your belly fat and help you lose weight effectively. All you need to do is to take some coffee and add hot water to it. Add a spoonful of lemon juice and drink the warm mixture.


Ah, ok, @Meanderer ... however it would have to be black--cream and lemons is a curdling combination!


----------



## Meanderer

CinnamonSugar said:


> Ah, ok, @Meanderer ... however it would have to be black--cream and lemons is a curdling combination!


Right!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Meanderer

A four cup day!


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## horseless carriage




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty

*Yum! Nothing like the aroma of the "sweet nectar of the god's brewing".

*


----------



## Meanderer

The Coffee Bank


----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK

Coffee Klatch 1950s


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ken N Tx

<-------


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lara

Have a beautiful morning my friends...


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer

The draw to this place is that they have tubes of different green coffee beans; you know what that means?  They micro-roast their beans in the actual store, instead of having it trucked over from a roasting plant! And they actually do it right in front of you – HOW COOL IS THAT??









So when you order a cup of coffee at the RP, freshly roasted beans will travel through vacuum tubes and each cup’s worth will be ground for you individually.


----------



## Liberty

Meanderer said:


> The draw to this place is that they have tubes of different green coffee beans; you know what that means?  They micro-roast their beans in the actual store, instead of having it trucked over from a roasting plant! And they actually do it right in front of you – HOW COOL IS THAT??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when you order a cup of coffee at the RP, freshly roasted beans will travel through vacuum tubes and each cup’s worth will be ground for you individually.


As long as it tasted like the deliciously "burnt" brewed Starbucks, it would be fine.  Otherwise, we'd pass...lol.


----------



## Tish

*Good to the last drop.*


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Tish




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Lara

Breakfast time...bear hugs to all   Russians adopted orphaned bear as a baby
If you're watching, don't do this at home


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

Lara said:


> Breakfast time...bear hugs to all   Russians adopted orphaned bear as a baby
> If you're watching, don't do this at home
> 
> View attachment 145174


Yikes, look at the size of those paws!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lara




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Dana

Liberty said:


> View attachment 145348


So true


----------



## Kathleen’s Place




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

*Jim Henson 1958 (pre-Muppets fame)

*


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish

RadishRose said:


>


Wow! That would go so well in my kitchen.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat

Tish said:


> View attachment 145481


Dogs for me.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer

3 Surprising Things About Coffee​





Research reveals the psychology of drinking coffee.     
*1. It makes you focus on the positive.
2. Hot coffee makes you see others in a more caring light.
3. It tastes differently, depending on the color of your mug.*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish

*Coffee dance.  *


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Lara

Simple and Beautiful...


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty

Catch a whiff of that wonderful, unmistakable aroma!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Happy Joe

Was going through some old Pictures and found one from camping;


I Like morning coffee...

Enjoy!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tish

*That first whiff of Coffee.*


----------



## RadishRose

*Algerian Coffee Stores* have perked up Londoners since 1887.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tish

*Cat-astrophy*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty

Coffee...not just for humans.


----------



## Meanderer

Chocolate chip Coffee!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer

Coffee in Italy....


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Hapiguy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Hapiguy

How I feel most mornings excepting' I pour my own...


----------



## Hapiguy




----------



## MarciKS

Hapiguy said:


> View attachment 147028


Can I get an Amen? LOL


----------



## Tish




----------



## Hapiguy

MarciKS said:


> Can I get an Amen? LOL


You betcha on the Amen...and then some !


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## connect1

Good evening 
My coffee has been having a lot of foam on top lately, looks like soap bubbles, but it's not.
Tastes off too.
Thought it was the tap water with all of its chemicals, but with bottled water it did the same.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer

Oh give me a home, where the Buffalo drink Coffee.......


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Hapiguy

connect1 said:


> Good evening
> My coffee has been having a lot of foam on top lately, looks like soap bubbles, but it's not.
> Tastes off too.
> Thought it was the tap water with all of its chemicals, but with bottled water it did the same.


I'm just wondering if you resolved your coffee issues as I'd hate to think anyone would have to drink troubled coffee especially you.

How do you make your coffee?  Instant, Drip or Percolated?  I have only ever seen '_foam' _in coffee made with instant.  As to the '_tastes off too'_ problem, it seems that would be your coffee source since the problem is apparently not your water source.

Just an idea though...I don't use detergent ever to clean my coffee pot, I only use white vinegar once in a while and then flush thoroughly many times before using again...same for my coffee mugs as I have found that detergent and coffee mix the same as oil and water which of course is not at all.

Please let me know how you're doing.  Thank You,   Hapi


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat

Dang!  I just broke my favorite coffee cup that a patient gave me ages ago.  It said, "to the world's greatest nurse."  I'll use the one my son gave me which says, I love you, Mom.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

Tish said:


> View attachment 147659


Columbus discovers Coffee?


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tish

*Must bury the decaf.*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 147977


Speaking of chocolate...made my favorite low carb brownies yesterday... gotta have it, hey its one of the 4 major food groups isn't it?


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

Jeep Jeep!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

Lego Friends Central Perk Coffee Shop 21319​


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

We serve Excellent Coffee!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## oldiebutgoody

coffee at Horn & Hardart Automat:












they had good apple pie to go with that cup of java back in the day


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

*I don't know if this is coffee, but I'll take a half dozen! 



*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty

oldiebutgoody said:


> coffee at Horn & Hardart Automat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they had good apple pie to go with that cup of java back in the day


Where was that?  Wonder why the automats went out of business!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer

Liberty said:


> View attachment 148979


The Rise & Fall of the Automat (link)




Freshly-Brewed Coffee for a Nickel a Cup  ​"Horn & Hardart was also the first New York restaurant chain to offer its customers freshly-brewed coffee, for a nickel a cup. Employees were instructed to discard any pots that had been sitting for more than 20 minutes, a level of quality control that inspired Irving Berlin to compose the song "Let's Have Another Cup of Coffee" (which quickly became Horn & Hardart's official jingle). There wasn't much (if any) choice, but in terms of reliability, Horn & Hardart could be considered the 1950s equivalent of Starbucks".


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## oldiebutgoody

Liberty said:


> Where was that?  Wonder why the automats went out of business!





I believe this was the original store on Chestnut Street, Philadelphia.  From what I've read, H & H lost out due to the fast "food" stores that we have nowadays.  Dunno about anyone else but I just cannot eat the stuff sold in places like McDonald's or Burger King.  Real food like that sold in H & H is so much more wholesome. 

A couple of years ago there was some talk that H & H would try to start a business revival but they never got started again. I believe only the original store in Philly remains.


----------



## Pecos

I got my hands on some good Haitian coffee beans the other day and we had some this morning. It was pretty robust and had excellent flavor. This was the first time I've seen it around here and I had to give it a shot. It was more pricey than other coffees that I like so I may pass on getting it again unless we have company and we want something special.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Hapiguy

I want one...      never seen one...


----------



## Tish

Hapiguy said:


> I want one...      never seen one...
> 
> View attachment 149053


Me too.


----------



## Tish

*Mmmmm Good to the last drop.*


----------



## Hapiguy




----------



## Hapiguy




----------



## oldiebutgoody

Video on H & H.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Keesha




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty

Tish said:


> *Mmmmm Good to the last drop.*
> View attachment 149056


Every evening we have hot cocoa, I have to give my kitty "Gigi" 3 mini marshmallows from it.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx

Tish said:


> View attachment 149470


LOL


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## oldiebutgoody

Gotta say it ~ this is my favorite thread in SeniorForums!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Meanderer

_Welcome to Coffee Corner!
_
_
"Whadilitbe, Hon....."?
_


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

2i's of not 2i's that is the Coffee!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer

A couple pick songs on the jukebox at the 2is Coffee Bar in Soho circa 1959.




*RIP/Site of… 2I’s Coffee Bar [59 Old Compton St]*
The 2is, owned by professional wrestler Paul Lincoln, was a musical melting pot: country, blues, jazz, skiffle, calypso and rock. It attracted visitors from all over the country. 2is regular Joe Moretti moved to London in 1958 to play guitar for Vince Eager and Gene Vincent: “In 1958 the 2is was the fuse for the explosion that was to come in the world of UK Rock and Rollit was just a little cafe with an old battered piano in the basement in Old Compton street. But it had a soul and a buzz” Adam Faith recalled: “a ground floor cafe, with linoleum floors and Formica tables it was downstairs, at night, under the street, that the real action took place the record industry, fuelled by the skiffle craze, began to explode. But everyone expected it to be a nine-day wonder. The old-timer agents would sit around in their old-timer agent restaurants, shaking their heads, muttering ‘It’ll all be over in a week or two'”






*RIP/Site of… Heaven and Hell coffee bar*
Next door but one to the 2is. Another legendary 50s coffee bar.


----------



## Meanderer

Heaven & Hell Coffee Lounge (link)


----------



## Meanderer

☕️In the past few decades New York City has become one of best coffee cities in the entire world. Just about every corner in Manhattan you can find a great coffee shop, but for those who truly love coffee here are the top five that stand out!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish

*And that's a fact   *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

_Ring of Fire! A dark, smokin' blend of high altitude ...COFFEE!_​


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## oldiebutgoody

Meanderer said:


> ☕️In the past few decades New York City has become one of best coffee cities in the entire world. Just about every corner in Manhattan you can find a great coffee shop, but for those who truly love coffee here are the top five that stand out!





Ariel is an online pal of mine and I have been on his channel when he made live presentations.  Great  guy. Highly enthusiastic during his shows. One thing about NYC coffee shops is the many local characters who partake of the brew.  Watching them can be rather entertaining as some are aspiring actors, writers, comedians, etc.


----------



## Meanderer

oldiebutgoody said:


> Ariel is an online pal of mine and I have been on his channel when he made live presentations.  Great  guy. Highly enthusiastic during his shows. One thing about NYC coffee shops is the many local characters who partake of the brew.  Watching them can be rather entertaining as some are aspiring actors, writers, comedians, etc.


What a cool story!  Reminded me of Schwab's Drugstore, where many long ago aspiring actors hung out, waiting to be discovered.....






Schwab’s Pharmacy in the 1940s.





Outside of Schwab’s in the 1950s.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Hapiguy

Excellent coffee...served in the Winnebago Museum...Forest City, Iowa


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Meanderer

_Laid Back Coffee Cat








_


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

March Hare Coffee


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Liberty




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Did you say, No coffee?*


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Lara




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

Coffee aboard the O&P Cruise Line


----------



## Tish




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer

Pappy said:


> View attachment 151896


Shuffle-Bed Coffee!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lara

I've bean thinking of you...


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish

*The look on my face when my cup is empty.*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lara

"Runs with Wolves...charging after my coffee!"


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Meanderer

When life hands you a tulip.....make coffee!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish

*Doing the Coffee Dance  *


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ladybj

I don't drink coffee - is their a Wine Corner nearby


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy

Ladybj said:


> I don't drink coffee - is their a Wine Corner nearby


Here you go Ladybj


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Pappy said:


> Here you go Ladybj
> View attachment 152562


Where's the bowling ball?


----------



## Pappy

Meanderer said:


> Where's the bowling ball?


----------



## Tish




----------



## lia

i have some. i bought blueberry cobbler this morning at the store. it's so nummy!


----------



## Meanderer

lia said:


> i have some. i bought blueberry cobbler this morning at the store. it's so nummy!



Welcome to Coffee Corner Lia!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

Good morning!  Welcome to March Coffee....


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tish

*Yuck, Decafe!*


----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## lia




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer

_Time Travel Coffee......88 cups per hour!






_

_






_


----------



## MarciKS

Man that would be a load to keep up with. That's a 176 trips to the bathroom.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Birds.....missing their Coffee!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Hot tub Coffee......


----------



## Meanderer

"It isn't very often a ceramic coffee mug is recalled, but "Homer's All-Purpose Bucket" mug sold at The Home Depot since October could pose a fire hazard". 

"The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission warns that the mug may not be "microwave safe" as claimed. The CPSC says the silver-colored simulated bucket handle can spark if the mug is put in a microwave oven".


----------



## Liberty

Meanderer said:


> Birds.....missing their Coffee!


They say Alfred Hitchock's house is the most haunted house in Hollywood!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

*Hurry up!*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SetWave

I used to laugh at "Foo Foo" coffee and the people who consumed it UNTIL my son started working at the coffee house near home and would bring home the most delicious stuff I had ever tasted. Haven't been the same since.


----------



## MarciKS

Pretty good stuff isn't it @SetWave ?


----------



## SetWave

MarciKS said:


> Pretty good stuff isn't it @SetWave ?


Had no idea what I'd been missing. Delicious.


----------



## MarciKS

I love all the chocolate coffees!!


----------



## oldiebutgoody

Has anyone ever tried








Originally from Brooklyn, NY.  Though I lived there for 35 years, I never tried this brand and wonder how it's like. It's not available where I live.


As for brekkie tomorrow, I'm all set to have a large cup of Gevalia with a peach cobbler that I made a couple of hours ago.


----------



## WillieAnderson1937

oldiebutgoody said:


> Has anyone ever tried
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally from Brooklyn, NY.  Though I lived there for 35 years, I never tried this brand and wonder how it's like. It's not available where I live.
> 
> 
> As for brekkie tomorrow, I'm all set to have a large cup of Gevalia with a peach cobbler that I made a couple of hours ago.


I have not, I only like gettin a cuppa joe from the ol five n dine. The misses also can make a fine cup of joe.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

SetWave said:


> I used to laugh at "Foo Foo" coffee and the people who consumed it UNTIL my son started working at the coffee house near home and would bring home the most delicious stuff I had ever tasted. Haven't been the same since.


@SetWave   Welcome to Senior forums, and to the Coffee Corner!


----------



## Liberty

Meanderer said:


> @SetWave   Welcome to Senior forums, and to the Coffee Corner!
> View attachment 153704


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SetWave

MarciKS said:


> I love all the chocolate coffees!!


Yeah, especially with whipped cream. Yum Yummy.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

Maxfield Parrish Lamp...
This is what it looks like when you laugh 
so hard you spit your Coffee Latte out!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

A Trunk full of Coffee!

Group Hug!


----------



## SetWave

I apologize for being a downer but this seems important. Now, I love my coffee but read recently that because coffee is a shade plant the growers have finally developed a strain that thrives in sunlight which has led to more deforestation in order to boost profits.


----------



## Tish

*Coffee dance*


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

Welcome to Coffee Corner!


----------



## MarciKS

Good morning @Meanderer


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MarciKS

Morning @Liberty


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarciKS

RadishRose said:


>


I'd like some of that please.


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Liberty




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish

A cup ain't gonna do it, IV me!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Tish

*Keep pouring!*


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Tish

*When the coffee kicks in.  

*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## MarciKS

Morning.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Is Sweden's Fika Coffee Break Tradition Disappearing?​





"Fika, though it may sound like an Ikea bookcase, is a time-honored Swedish tradition of a leisurely coffee break that's often accompanied by pastries or other sweets. Even more important than the caffeine is the social aspect; it's akin to the English tradition of afternoon tea".

"But according to Business Insider, American ideas about fika are seemingly misled: The coffee break tradition isn't really popular with young people in Sweden, leading BI (which just launched a Nordic edition) to wonder if fika could be facing extinction. It speculates the reason behind the cultural shift "could be that Swedes are working longer hours than previous generations, leaving no time for an extended coffee break."  (MORE)


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Tish

RadishRose said:


>


I so love those


----------



## Tish

Meanderer said:


> Is Sweden's Fika Coffee Break Tradition Disappearing?​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Fika, though it may sound like an Ikea bookcase, is a time-honored Swedish tradition of a leisurely coffee break that's often accompanied by pastries or other sweets. Even more important than the caffeine is the social aspect; it's akin to the English tradition of afternoon tea".
> 
> "But according to Business Insider, American ideas about fika are seemingly misled: The coffee break tradition isn't really popular with young people in Sweden, leading BI (which just launched a Nordic edition) to wonder if fika could be facing extinction. It speculates the reason behind the cultural shift "could be that Swedes are working longer hours than previous generations, leaving no time for an extended coffee break."  (MORE)


Oh, That's sad I hate to say it but so is our Devonshire Tea which consists of Scones with Jam and cream a cup of tea.
You hardly see it on menus these days.
​


----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat

Wishing one and all a Happy
 St. Patrick's Day with a cup o'Irish coffee.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lara

My kids gave me this coffee cup for this past Christmas


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty

Best place for Irish Coffee!


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lara

Okay, there's a lot going on here...it's complicated


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Lara

What Am I? Guess. Don't look.
What's going on here?
Answer is below

V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V




"Sweet Little Rain" is a Hot American Coffee coupled with a cloud of dripping candy floss 
aka cotton candy from a high end coffee cafe in Singapore. Cost 9.80 ...Click on the video


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


>


....your new Avatar, RR!?


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Aunt Bea

I miss those lazy Sunday mornings with a pot of coffee and the newspaper scattered around my chair.


----------



## Lara




----------



## Lewkat

View attachment 155586


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

_Lou's Cafe, Courthouse Square, Hill Valley - 1955_


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lara

Back in the Victorian era, 
it was unusual to see photos of people 
who weren't serious...or was she?


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Lara said:


> Back in the Victorian era,
> it was unusual to see photos of people
> who weren't serious...or was she?
> View attachment 155794


----------



## Tish

When the coffee kicks in.


----------



## Meanderer

Java Jive -Molasses Creek​


----------



## Lara

1...2...3...4..."One More Cup Of Coffee For The Road"
Bob Dylan wrote this but this gal does a better job of singing it.
Who is she? I like the way she sings.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer

Margaret Hamilton....good to the last commercial!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

Today is the 2nd day of SPRING! 
(it was Saturday 20 in the northern hemisphere est)


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Aunt Bea

I'm curious, do you use the same coffee mug every morning?

I usually grab this one for no particular reason.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm curious, do you use the same coffee mug every morning?
> 
> I usually grab this one for no particular reason.
> 
> View attachment 156120


Yes, an insulated cup!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarciKS

LOL!


----------



## Tish

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm curious, do you use the same coffee mug every morning?
> 
> I usually grab this one for no particular reason.
> 
> View attachment 156120


I do I pick the orange and white polka dot one.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm curious, do you use the same coffee mug every morning?
> 
> I usually grab this one for no particular reason.
> 
> View attachment 156120


Interesting question.  I think it is a brain thing....people who use one avatar all the time, tend to use the same mug.  Other members, who change their avatar a lot, may use many different coffee mugs.  I guess their brain likes to see something different.  ....unless of course you are a collector!  

I fall into the second group..... though do have an Owl mug, that I think is Super....


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 156528


Pam, this looks so real, I nearly reached for it.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MarciKS

A little hazy & rainy today. Having some coffee & reading threads.


----------



## SetWave




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SetWave




----------



## Tish

Pappy said:


> View attachment 156547


Ah, that's where I left it. Thanks for finding it.


----------



## Tish




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

*One cup is all I need.*


----------



## MarciKS

Liberty said:


> View attachment 156736


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MarciKS

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 156885


me likey!


----------



## MarciKS

When someone wants to talk to me first thing in the morning...


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tish

View attachment 156959


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*What the.....?  *


----------



## SetWave




----------



## Lara




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

_Imagine there's no COFFEE!









_


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

Lauren Bacall


----------



## Lara




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx

Lara said:


> Lauren Bacall
> View attachment 157389


She was so beautiful.  And that voice!


----------



## PamfromTx

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 157413


Drooling here.  lol


----------



## PamfromTx

RadishRose said:


>


Love the cup and the flowers!!!


----------



## Meanderer

Good Morning Maverick.......


----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer

_*Coffee on the Titanic*_*.....














FULL CUP, Ahead!






*
Question: What kind of coffee was served on the Titanic?
Answer: Sanka


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lara

Wednesday Morning Jazz & Coffee (with LIVE chat?...I prefer SF)


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer

London, England

_BREAKFAST AT THE......._


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

Easter Morning Breakfast Art


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

Maundy Thursday Coffee.....


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Liberty




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lara




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

The Pharaoh's Coffee......














Before Coffee  ...................................................................After Coffee..................................!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Meanderer

*VIKING COFFEE!




*


----------



## Tish




----------



## SetWave




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MarciKS

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 158058


Morning Lew


----------



## Lewkat

Morining, Marci.  How are the ribs?


----------



## MarciKS

Lewkat said:


> Morining, Marci.  How are the ribs?


Worse. *goes to pm*


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## CinnamonSugar

Overheard at work:  Nurse-- "I'm trying to keep to one cup of coffee a day in the morning."
                                CNA-- "I think of my second cup of coffee as a 'booster shot' for the first cup."


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MarciKS

i want a peeps mug


----------



## MarciKS

morning all.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*One cup a day.*


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

Coffee-Powered Car Breaks World Record​Coffee: Is there anything it can't do?  .......just end up running out of coffee! (2013)





"Martin Bacon, 42, converted a Ford pickup truck into Coffee Car Mark 2 — the world’s fastest coffee-powered vehicle. Bacon installed a charcoal stove on the car, which breaks down coffee-bean chaff (a by-product of the roasting process) into carbon monoxide and hydrogen. The gas is cooled and filtered, and the hydrogen is used to power a modified gasoline engine. The coffee car hit a top speed of 65 m.p.h. in the presence of a Guinness adjudicator at Woodford Airfield in Manchester, England, on Feb. 19, 2013."


----------



## Pink Biz

*Peru!

*


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish

*Coffee.. coffee...coffee...give me... give me....give me.*


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

Click - Click


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## CinnamonSugar

RadishRose said:


>


I’m expecting to see Hemingway walk into the pic any minute


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer

@-Oy- Congratulations!  Found this mug for you, Grandpa!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

_KOFFEE KAKE_


----------



## Aunt Bea

Some mornings it takes more than one cup!


----------



## Meanderer

Good morning!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MarciKS

Good morning Meanderer and everyone!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MarciKS

One day I had to go to work with no coffee in me. I almost went to work without my teeth. LOL


----------



## Tish

MarciKS said:


> Good morning Meanderer and everyone!
> View attachment 159268


Good Morning Marci!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Aunt Bea

Man taking a coffee break at horseshoe factory, 1943 (Photo by Fritz Goro/The LIFE Picture Collection via Getty Images)


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SetWave




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## DaveA

Meanderer said:


> Grinding our own beans does guarantee a fresher tasting cup of coffee, Ruthanne. We have a small  Kitchen Aid coffee grinder, that resembles a small wide mouth thermos, that can grind beans to make up to 12 cups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that the beans are stored in coffee warehouses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"Unless you live in a country that grows it, one can only be so local when it comes to coffee. (And, even then, your country may only sell Nescafé.) It's an unavoidable factor in the coffee world that your unroasted green coffee beans must travel a long distance, sometimes under difficult conditions, and then—what happens? Your coffee does not go straight from the boat to the roastery. It sits in a little-observed purgatory at a major shipping port: the coffee warehouse"._


I'm glad I took time to read the text. For a moment I thought the photo was of your garage.


----------



## PamfromTx

MarciKS said:


> Good morning Meanderer and everyone!
> View attachment 159268


Love this !


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## MarciKS

Ken N Tx said:


>


you're up early


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Ken N Tx

MarciKS said:


> you're up early


Sleep is over rated!! LOL


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## SetWave




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SetWave

I really enjoy Bonsai and the idea of a coffee plant sounds exciting.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz

*"Morning Coffee" by Iain Faulkner*


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Tish

*Nothing supernatural about this happening!  *


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

_Welcome to Coffee Corner!
 _


----------



## Meanderer

Sweeten my coffee.....


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer

Liberty said:


> View attachment 160033


@Liberty -  Reminds me of one of Edward Hopper's paintings!


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> @Liberty -  Reminds me of one of Edward Hopper's paintings!


Yes. I think it's Nighthawks.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

*Vicki Ling  "On Pause"

*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

_Coffee fit for a Queen...._


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lara

*Peace Love & Coffee....*


----------



## Ruthanne

No coffee for me today instead I'm having tea.


----------



## Lara

Yikes! This is some reeally DARK Coffee!!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx

Tish said:


> View attachment 160423


I wish there was a thread just for tea lovers.   I don't drink coffee.  Just saying...


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## OneHalf

Pappy said:


> View attachment 160514


Actually that feeling is just the "jitters." LOL


----------



## Tish

PamfromTx said:


> I wish there was a thread just for tea lovers.   I don't drink coffee.  Just saying...


You could always start one


----------



## Tish




----------



## CinnamonSugar

Tish said:


> You could always start one


I’d contribute !


----------



## Meanderer

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/suits-me-to-a-tea.59392/


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Lewkat

Tish said:


> You could always start one


There is one, called, Suits Me To A Tea.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Good morning!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish

Lewkat said:


> There is one, called, Suits Me To A Tea.


Cool, I didn't know about it, I started one for her. Not to worry I will just let the thread die.


----------



## Tish




----------



## horseless carriage




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

CRIME SCENE COFFEE....


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lara




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


>


----------



## Tish




----------



## horseless carriage




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer

_LATE NITE COFFEE



_


----------



## MarciKS

Fill er up please!!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Meanderer

WELCOME TO PLANET COFFEE...


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

It's always morning, somewhere!


----------



## MarciKS

You're a little late @Meanderer LOL!


----------



## MarciKS

I don't know what this is but it sure looks yummy!


----------



## Tish

View attachment 161783


----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer

_When in Rome......._


----------



## Meanderer

Crazy Mixed-up Donuts!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Tish

*Yikes, it's decaf!*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Meanderer

ELEVATOR COFFEE.....is going UP!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Liberty




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer

I'd like a rolling scone......


----------



## Meanderer

Colonial Classic Silver Plate Coffee Service​




​Colonial Coffee House Photograph by Granger​







"Once people started drinking coffee, they could scarcely be stopped. More than 2,000 coffeehouses are documented in and around 17th and 18th-century London".
​


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

Good Morning!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

MAY-DAY COFFEE!


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

Good morning!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat

My afternoon pick-up.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

COFFEE CROSSING AHEAD!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*OMG That face, so cute  *


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Jim W.




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

_





  Jukebox Coffee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_


----------



## Pappy

Some of my goodies:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

*^^^

*


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Have a great day Mother’s, and enjoy your coffee.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz

* Bremen, Indiana 1939

*


----------



## Meanderer

"CLOSED FOR MOTHER'S DAY"!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lara




----------



## Meanderer

_WH_ - The Wormhole Coffee - Video Appetizer​


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

Lara said:


>


That was hilarious!


----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Coffee Dan's


----------



## Lara

LePure Cafe


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lara

Truth Coffee Steampunk in Cape Town Africa


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Coffee, we coffee...we get cups. and cups of COFFEE!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

*





 ZEBRA COFFEE*_












_


----------



## Lara

I never go to Starbucks
But when I do, I say
"I want a cappuccino...NO foam"

No joke...but I won't anymore after reading RadishRose's "Bingo" post 
`


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lara

Manual Labour Coffee


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Lara

_The Bun Shop_


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Aunt Bea

America before baristas and drive-in windows.


----------



## Lara




----------



## Meanderer

"All right, you mugs.....do it my way, see"!
Maxwell House Commercial featuring Edward G, Robinson


----------



## Liberty

Coffee on the Porch.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Meanderer

_KANGAROO COFFEE_





Kangaroo Cup


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lara

Roo Coffee


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lara

Joe DiMaggio 1974 Mr Coffee


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

MM, blocking the Fire Exit for good coffee!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## CinnamonSugar

Tish said:


> View attachment 165328


Whoa, that makes me dizzy


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lara

_Wake Forest Coffee..._


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 165453


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty

*Good Coffee Morning!*


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lara

Cheers!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Frankly Scarlett........


----------



## RadishRose

Ethiopian coffee




"Legend tells us an Ethiopian goat herder found the ‘magic’ cherries in a forest. 

Once the goats ate, they started to dance, and the world would never be the same."


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

Rocky Horror Coffee Grinder Song​


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lara

Inertia Coffee?? This looks like the opposite of "Inertia" to me...


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lara

The photo said "Katie Holmes looks Cool in her
BOHO dress with white Tennis Shoes". Um, I'm pretty sure if I
went out in a mid-calf dress, huge puffy sleeves, and tennis shoes,
I would NOT look "Cool" ...But I agree...SHE looks cool


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

*COFFEE ALERT!*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lara

*Honey Lavender Latte **.**..you'll find it in Fort Worth Texas *


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

Coffee
[kof - ee] noun

a dark brown, magical substance that turns
"leave me alone" into "good morning honey"
`


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lara

Coffee, Chocolate, and Men 
have one thing in common...


----------



## Liberty

*Coffee a' go go!

*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

Ah So...
EXPRESSO!!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lara

Believe it or not, this is a *Cat-friendly Japanese Coffee Shop*


----------



## Tish

Lara said:


> Coffee, Chocolate, and Men
> have one thing in common...
> 
> View attachment 166382


LOL Love it!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat

View attachment 166373


----------



## Lara

Japanese Coffee Art


----------



## Meanderer

​The Münch Coffee in Japan Costs $900 (link)
​"The story behind the expensive cup of coffee comes from The Münch’s sole proprietor and only person manning the shop: Kanji Tanaka. Many years ago he used to store his iced coffees in the refrigerator.  He forgot about one cup and left it in the refrigerator for 6 months.  On the verge of throwing out the cup of coffee, he thought, “what the heck?  Lets brew it and give it a try.”


"Then, Kanji Tanaka was on a mission.  Old barrels used to add flavor to other liquors is a not-so-secret step of his.  That and the aging of the beans is key.  Tanaka noticed that after the 10 year mark their flavor changed extraordinarily and started to get very syrupy in flavor.  Thus, his famous iced coffee process began coming to life".


----------



## Meanderer

"UCC Original Japanese Black Coffee. UCC was founded on the idea of delivering delicious coffee to people everywhere. Our line of handy beverages includes UCC Milk Coffee, launched in 1969 as the world's first canned coffee beverage, UCC Black Unsweetened, a pioneering black coffee drink, UCC Shokunin no Coffee, a plastic bottled drink made with authentic ground coffee, and more".


----------



## Meanderer

Can be found only in Japan......


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

Good morning!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lara

Trick your brain...


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lara

This kinda' goes with your's Pappy


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

Cuppa Joe by Mel McCuddin


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lara

Artist...Tom Brown


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lara

Not Decaf....De Cafe! 

Good morning!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

SATURDAY NITE COFFEE.....


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lara

Good morning @Pappy 
Before coming here to post this image I knew what I was going to say:
_"Wishing you Peace, Love, and Joy this Sunday Morning"_.
You can imagine my surprise when I saw your post!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer

_The Coffee Boat_


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> SATURDAY NITE COFFEE.....


Hilarious!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lara

"Hmm, what did I do with my Spoons?" ...


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

_Moonlight Espresso_


----------



## Meanderer

"While Falstaff spends much of Henry IV, Part 1 calling for another cup of sack (a popular Spanish white wine in the period), never does he call for a cup of coffee. That's because alcohol was a daily component of early English diets, but caffeine was almost certainly not introduced to England until after Shakespeare's death in 1616".

_Imagine Shakespeare having a coffee on a rooftop, gazing at this view. Would he compare Athens to a summer’s day? _


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz

Liberty said:


> View attachment 167417


*Gotta love that twirling doughnut! *


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

Pink Biz said:


> *Gotta love that twirling doughnut! *


A real "page turner"!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lara

It's delightful. It's delicious. It's de-lovely...


In case you don't know the song, here it is but intro is a minute long...


----------



## Lara

Artists...Anna and Elena Balbusso (twins)


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

5 Reasons To Not Visit Croatia (link) ​*(2) Coffee*​"Croatians have a severe love affair with coffee. Business meetings, catch-ups with friends old & new are all conducted over a tiny cup of espresso coffee, for hours! There are cafes everywhere here in Croatia, so you’ll have no trouble finding one. Cody from Zablogreb wrote last year that Croatians annually drink 5 kg of coffee per person, that’s 22,500 tons of coffee per year, and they spend 2.25 million hours having coffee each year, that’s half an hour a day per person. _So don’t visit Croatia if you don’t like coffee"._


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## CinnamonSugar

RadishRose said:


>


Oh, I thought it said *Carbs* and Coffee


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

CinnamonSugar said:


> Oh, I thought it said *Carbs* and Coffee


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

@Ken N Tx  What a GREAT graphic!  Love it!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lara

Fussy Coffee..
There's a coffee shop called Fussy Coffee 
but I couldn't use the png pic here. Not worth it anyway.
So this is my interpretation of fussy coffee lol


----------



## RadishRose

CinnamonSugar said:


> Oh, I thought it said *Carbs* and Coffee


I bet there was a doughnut or a Danish somewhere around the place! Especially those cinnamon-sugar ones.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

How would you like to drink Coffee, on Coffee Island!


----------



## Tish

*No contact Coffee delivery.*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


>


".......and your little dog, too!"


----------



## Meanderer

@mellowyellow


----------



## RadishRose

*Goth Coffee*

There are definitely people out there who are the absolute opposite of sunshine and rainbows – and the Goth latte has them covered.

It hasn’t really caught on anywhere except a few places in Australia, the UK and, of course, Instagram. It’s apparently made by* adding active charcoal* to a regular latte.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> *Goth Coffee*
> 
> There are definitely people out there who are the absolute opposite of sunshine and rainbows – and the Goth latte has them covered.
> 
> It hasn’t really caught on anywhere except a few places in Australia, the UK and, of course, Instagram. It’s apparently made by* adding active charcoal* to a regular latte.


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


>


So perfect!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lara

This is so sweet


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

Moon Mountain Coffee: The Best Coffee on Wheels​Moon Mountain Coffee is the best on the go cold brew coffee in Long Beach. James Evans, got the crazy idea to build a coffee cart after serving coffee at local farmers markets. Moon Mountain Coffee is one of a few coffee brewers that serves coffee that they grow themselves.


----------



## Meanderer

coffee moon painting timelapse coffee art​


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lara

Moonglow coffee


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lara

Brew Moon Coffee House & Gallery...


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Best Thai Coffee In Thailand​In Ubon Ratchathani, Thailand, the Thai coffee made by this coffee master is one of the best you can find in the Kingdom. If you ever go to Ubon Ratchathani come here for your coffee beak.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Lara

Iced Thai Coffee in Plastic Bags....??


----------



## Liberty

RadishRose said:


>


Don't you just love that NOLA coffee & Beignets joint!  Many times have been there and its always been great. Loved to watch the sons in their "ice cream" dress suits take their moms out for the traditional Mother's Day morning cafe'.  Life is good!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty

Let's get fancy!


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

Strange Coffee...


----------



## Lara

Strange Coffee humor...


----------



## Lara

Seriously? 
Like anybody would do a fast snowshoe trek to Homer Alaska 
so they can drink coffee made by the Spit Sister's......strange


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Tish

Lara said:


> Seriously?
> Like anybody would do a fast snowshoe trek to Homer Alaska
> so they can drink coffee made by the Spit Sister's......strange
> View attachment 168228


I guess you have to order it with or without spit LOL


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

The Doors Coffee Shop in Amsterdam​


----------



## Lara

Good morning with a Whole Lotta' Latte Love


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Citrusy Lemon Latte Recipe ​Lemon lattes are citrusy, bright drinks made with complex espresso and creamy milk. Making lemon syrup and combining it with cold milk can help you avoid dreaded curdling. This recipe is easy, fast, and perfect for a summer day!


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> Citrusy Lemon Latte Recipe​Lemon lattes are citrusy, bright drinks made with complex espresso and creamy milk. Making lemon syrup and combining it with cold milk can help you avoid dreaded curdling. This recipe is easy, fast, and perfect for a summer day!


Hmmmmm......


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

Around the World for a Cup of Coffee​




_If you pay attention, different world’s are closer than you think._

"One recent gorgeous afternoon as I sat at an outside table of a local restaurant in downtown Santa Cruz, California, I took an unexpected voyage around the world".

"I had just put my derriere on a metal chair (made in Italy) and was waiting for my friend Betty (originally from Chicago) to join me with pictures of her recent trip, when a woman at the next table asked about the Iranian National Soccer Team patch on my shirt. She also asked if I knew someone there, so I explained that our family had an Iranian exchange student live with us for a year when I was growing up. She said that she and her husband, who had just joined her, were fans of Majid Majidi and other Iranian movie directors. “My name is Sylvie,” she added, then she introduced her husband Richard and their child, Marcel, just as Betty sat down with a cup of Guatemalan coffee".  (Read More)


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Tish




----------



## cdestroyer

mmmmmmmmmmm coffee coffee coffee........


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Pappy said:


> View attachment 168594


Coffee helps you compose yourself!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Lara




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## CinnamonSugar

RadishRose said:


>


Now if that could be Bailey’s-flavored ice cream I would have died and gone to heaven!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty

Wouldn't you just *love *another cup of coffee?


----------



## Lara




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

I don't think I could drink that Octopus but it's my favorite Latte Art...


----------



## Lara

Smug Mug...


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

The birth flowers of June are Honeysuckle and Rose which symbolize love, devotion and generosity.







Honeysuckle Latte








Honeysuckle Rose · Buddy Charles · Ace Harris 1958


----------



## Liberty

Been up at 5 am a couple times this week making coffee for the out of state kids visiting...they had to get on the road early to drive to client meetings!  Nothing taste's as good as that first cup of morning coffee, huh!


----------



## Meanderer

_When you find yourself  "Goin' down that road feelin' bad"...be sure to stop and have some coffee!_


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Liberty

Meanderer said:


>


Love this song when Ann Murray sings it.


----------



## Liberty

Its Sunday, how about kicking back with a good book today!


----------



## Gemma




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

Why does blowing on hot coffee cool it down?​"When a cup of coffee is hot, the air molecules directly above it get hot as well. After some time, they reach equilibrium and no heat transfer (or maybe very little transfer) occurs. By blowing, you disturb that equilibrium and replace the hot air molecules directly above the cup with colder air and therefore create once again a steeper temperature gradient. This fact makes the content of the cup cool faster via forced convection".






"You are correct in saying that the airflow created by blowing across the top of the coffee will replace the coffee-heated air with cooler air that will absorb more heat from the coffee. It also allows more of the coffee to evaporate (which might seem like a bad thing, but evaporation is simply the hottest molecules becoming gaseous and leaving, so it has the effect of cooling down the coffee) because air can only hold so much water vapor, and it can absorb water vapor more quickly at low humidity levels. By constantly moving the air above the coffee, you are insuring that the humidity will remain low (relatively - your breath is actually fairly humid but still less than the stagnant air above hot coffee)".

"Blowing into the coffee will cool it more quickly than simply blowing over it because it creates all of the above effects, but it also creates turbulence in the coffee itself, which also cools the coffee. Because the coffee can only evaporate from the top, a majority of the liquid stays pretty well insulated when still, so the only heat transfer from the bottom of the cup to the top is convection, and water has a very high heat capacity so it does not conduct heat very quickly. By blowing into the coffee, you effectively stir the coffee, moving the hottest molecules around so that they all move to the top of the cup and have a chance to escape into the air at some point. The uneven surface also has more surface area than a flat surface, giving even more molecules the chance to escape".

"Note: Your breath is actually a pretty poor gas to use to cool down coffee efficiently due to its high temperature and humidity. To maximize efficiency, try to blow from the front of your mouth rather than pushing from your throat. (I don't know how much that makes sense - it's something that musicians are often instructed to do to change their tone. When you blow from the front of your mouth, like you're whistling, the air is cooler and drier than when you breath from the back of your throat, like when you yawn.")

_After reading all this....your coffee should be cooler now!_


----------



## Meanderer

Hot Java, Cool Jazz!


----------



## Lara

Smile your way through Sunday


----------



## Meanderer

Welcome to Coffee Corner!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Good morning!


----------



## Liberty

*You can't have just one cup!*


----------



## Lara

Haiku...(though some may argue syllable count?)
Lake Victoria 
heady scent of
a flowering coffee bush
_~ Ingrid Baluchi (northern shore near Kampala, Uganda)

_


----------



## Meanderer

Today's Coffee Word is *intelligentsia* (coffee) :  "Extraordinary coffee is not the result of chance, but hard work & focus on quality. We accompany our coffee every step of the way to ensure high standards & precision".





Los Angeles Celebrity Hangouts


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## CinnamonSugar

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 169445


I’m holding out for French Roast


----------



## SmoothSeas

fellow coffee addict - my sentiments are - the darker the roast, the better the brew... 

and, greetings to my fellow addicts - only just joined SF, and so far, I'm enjoying it a lot.

now, to go refill my cup of joe...


----------



## CinnamonSugar

SmoothSeas said:


> fellow coffee addict - my sentiments are - the darker the roast, the better the brew...
> 
> and, greetings to my fellow addicts - only just joined SF, and so far, I'm enjoying it a lot.
> 
> now, to go refill my cup of joe...


Welcome to the forum, @SmoothSeas!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish

SmoothSeas said:


> fellow coffee addict - my sentiments are - the darker the roast, the better the brew...


Amen to that!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty

SmoothSeas said:


> fellow coffee addict - my sentiments are - the darker the roast, the better the brew...
> 
> and, greetings to my fellow addicts - only just joined SF, and so far, I'm enjoying it a lot.
> 
> now, to go refill my cup of joe...


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz

*Make coffee, not war!

*


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

Father knows Coffee best!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty

*Black Gold!*


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Gemma




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty

*Don't you just love the aroma of a good pot of coffee?!*


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer

Monocle 18 Chiltern London ​


----------



## Meanderer

Midwinter Stonehenge Earth Dinnerware Mugs Wedgwood​


----------



## Meanderer

Stonehenge Solstice original coffee painting  by Georgeta  Blanaru​


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Meanderer

Cupeno Coffee Shop, Cleveland Centre, UK


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Life of a Coffee plant explained in detail by Tej Thimmaiah


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty

Sunday Brunch, too!


----------



## Meanderer

The hand draws a ship. Spilled coffee in the shape of a ship.


----------



## Meanderer

Captain and 2 crew members arrested after fighting over can of coffee on ship detained in Hong Kong waters.
(Read More)





_Captain Valerie Lyzhyn uses a walkie talkie on the deck of the New Imperial Star_


----------



## Meanderer

_Signs of Good Coffee!_


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Eat Drink Coffee 1800-1899


----------



## Meanderer

But first....COFFEE!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer

_LEANING COFFEE OF PISA........







_
_






_


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

Coffee, with a short fuse.....!


----------



## Liberty

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 171570


YUM!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer

_Welcome July! .....hope you brought COFFEE!_


----------



## Gary O'

I may have posted this before

but


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Coffee Shop Names That Need to Be Retired
Welcome to Cliche Coffeeshop....






"It doesn't seem that hard to come up with an original name for a coffee shop, but cafe owners always seem to fall back on the same familiar tropes: puns that pierce the deepest depths of cliché, un-Googleable generalisms, and slang so recycled it could be sold by Seventh Generation. Potential coffee shop owners, you can do better! Here are 11 naming conventions that should be taken out with the trash".   (Continue)


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

You CAN handle the Truth!


----------



## Pappy

Johnny stopped in for coffee this morning:


----------



## Meanderer

_"The Man with BLACK Coffee"!_
Folger's Audio Link:   https://engroff.files.wordpress.com/2008/07/08-the-best-part-of-wakin-up-is-folgers-in-your-cup-commercial1.mp3


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Meanderer

The Pursuit of Coffee:_ Finding Happiness In A Simple Cup Of Coffee_






"I know I'm not alone when I say that I love my morning cup of coffee. The smell of fresh ground coffee beans, the sound of the coffee maker, the aroma in the kitchen, the rich dark amber colour of the coffee as I pour it into my cup and how the cup warms my hands as I bring it to my lips and take my first sip. It's beautiful in its simplicity and many people speak with enthusiasm of the comfort that can be found in that first cup of the day".


----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## fancicoffee13

I love my coffee in the morning.  I have a regular coffee pot, not a keurig.  Although I tried one a few years back and decided I like my coffee pot.  Nothing like waking up to the smell of coffee brewing just before you get out of bed!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Liberty

fancicoffee13 said:


> I love my coffee in the morning.  I have a regular coffee pot, not a keurig.  Although I tried one a few years back and decided I like my coffee pot.  Nothing like waking up to the smell of coffee brewing just before you get out of bed!


We have both...make a pot first thing in the morning and then at noon use the Keurig for 1 or 2 cups...really like the coffee it makes, too... of course we use Starbucks all the way!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

When you see Coffee....... GRABBIT!


----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Cold Fusion Coffeemaker






Cold Brew Fishin' Coffeemaker


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

The Carlos Santana Coffee Company

Carlos Santana tells all about his new coffee company, what coffee means to him, and how this new venture helps kids in need through the Milagro Foundation.




_"Wake up, and smell the future"!_


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> The Carlos Santana Coffee Company
> 
> Carlos Santana tells all about his new coffee company, what coffee means to him, and how this new venture helps kids in need through the Milagro Foundation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"Wake up, and smell the future"!_


How I loved his music!


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> The Carlos Santana Coffee Company
> 
> Carlos Santana tells all about his new coffee company, what coffee means to him, and how this new venture helps kids in need through the Milagro Foundation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"Wake up, and smell the future"!_


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Meanderer

_A & M Coffee_
_



_


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish

*Coffee charged!*


----------



## Lewkat

Coffee first and then the vino.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

Babbington's Tea Room (link)

Babington's Tea Room. A true British import, Babington's was established in 1893 by two single women from England, Isabel Cargill and Anna Maria Babington. Isabel was a jilted bride, who, after being abandoned at the altar, decided to seek adventure in Rome.








Isabel Cargill’s husband, Giuseppe da Pozzo, painted this portrait of the other te_aroom cofounder, Anna Maria Babington_ _/ Image Courtesy of Babington’s_


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> Babbington's Tea Room (link)
> 
> Babington's Tea Room. A true British import, Babington's was established in 1893 by two single women from England, Isabel Cargill and Anna Maria Babington. Isabel was a jilted bride, who, after being abandoned at the altar, decided to seek adventure in Rome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isabel Cargill’s husband, Giuseppe da Pozzo, painted this portrait of the other te_aroom cofounder, Anna Maria Babington_ _/ Image Courtesy of Babington’s_


I enjoyed the website, thanks M!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Wooden Handmade Kuksa Birch Burl Mug Cup Animals Head


----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer

Good morning!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

It's time for a COFFEE-FIX!
I


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Liberty




----------



## flowerchild




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Jennina

Ooops


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

_Welcome to Coffee Corner!_


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

Drink Well, and prosper


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

Best exercise, during the day?  Stretch your Coffee Break!


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer

Folger 1850 Pioneer Blend coffee review


----------



## Jennina




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## flowerchild

Good Morning


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

It's a Jungle, out there.....!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## flowerchild




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty

I s*mell a "donut run" coming this morning...

*


----------



## Lara

`
Have a cup of coffee...change your thoughts and you change your world...


----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lara




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

_COFFEE DOODLE-DOO!_


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lara

Good morning. May your positive possibilities come true...


----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lara

Backless and Coffee


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

Rough Sleepers to Baristas – Fight Homelessness in London with Coffee  CHANGE PLEASE COFFEE


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

The _COFFEEHOUSE BLUES_......!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## flowerchild

Morning, Have a great day!


----------



## Lara

Thank you @flowerchild, you have a great day too!


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Tex Ritter - Coffee Pot  1951 (Capitol) Song written by Ritter, Harford, Bergdahl.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Jennina




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pinky




----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


>


People's artistry amazes me!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer

He's HOOKED....on Coffee!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

Good morning


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

_Welcome to Coffee Island!    _

Toronto: At Reunion Island’s Flagship Cafe, Coffee Is The Welcome Mat!
_




_


----------



## Meanderer

Pappy said:


> View attachment 175221


I like the clock!


----------



## Lara

Meanderer said:


> I like the clock!


Only you would notice that! I didn't, but now I like it too


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer

Lara said:


> Only you would notice that! I didn't, but now I like it too


After a second look, it seems to be only a regular clock's reflection on the cabinet's surface.


----------



## StarSong

Meanderer said:


> After a second look, it seems to be only a regular clock's reflection on the cabinet's surface.


That's what I thought you were getting at, @Meanderer!


----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> _Welcome to Coffee Island!    _
> 
> Toronto: At Reunion Island’s Flagship Cafe, Coffee Is The Welcome Mat!
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _


inside......


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

RISE & SHINE!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

Diluted Coffee For Plants: Can You Water Plants With Coffee

"Many of us start the day with some sort of coffee pick me up, whether it’s a plain cup of drip or a double macchiato. The question is, will watering plants with coffee give them that same “perk?”

Read more at Gardening Know How: Diluted Coffee For Plants: Can You Water Plants With Coffee https://www.gardeningknowhow.com/garden-how-to/soil-fertilizers/diluted-coffee-for-plants.htm


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## StarSong

I'll take a cuppa Schnauzer please, @RadishRose!


----------



## RadishRose

StarSong said:


> I'll take a cuppa Schnauzer please, @RadishRose!


Good arf-ternoon Ms Star. Here ya go...


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish

RadishRose said:


>


One Australian cattle dog, please.


----------



## RadishRose

Tish said:


> One Australian cattle dog, please.


Good arf-ternoon MsTish, coming right up.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


>


Looks just like you, Rose!  May I pull up a chair and join you?


----------



## RadishRose

StarSong said:


> Looks just like you, Rose!  May I pull up a chair and join you?


Certainly! I don't know what's in my little bag but you're welcome to have some if you like.


----------



## Tish

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 175547


Irish coffee the best coffee in the world.


----------



## Lewkat

Tish said:


> Irish coffee the best coffee in the world.


You bet, Tish.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Liberty

Meanderer said:


>


My hub's middle name is "Maduro"...lol.  That's what brand is in his humidor.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lara

"You look beautiful this morning, sweetheart"
"Is that your coffee talking dear?


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Lara

One of the more complicated orders from Starbucks...


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lara

LVE my Beagle!


----------



## Meanderer

COFFEE BREAK AHEAD!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

Good morning!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

(London)  "With a wide variety of teas, served in adorable teacups and saucers, you can also enjoy one of the most delicious cakes ever! Each vintage   table has a board game, while you’re drinking tea and hanging out with your friends. And if you thought that this experience couldn’t get any better, you were wrong! The coffee shop has activities such as ‘Play With Clay 80s style’, and ‘Dot to Dot to Disco’".


----------



## Lara

::::::ThiS oNe juSt maKes mE giggLe:::::   Thank you Liberty


Liberty said:


>


----------



## Meanderer

_Pal's Coffee House, 1939_


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty

Lara said:


> ::::::ThiS oNe juSt maKes mE giggLe:::::   Thank you Liberty


You are quite welcome.  Sometimes its nice to giggle isn't it?


----------



## RadishRose

Liberty said:


> You are quite welcome.  Sometimes its nice to giggle isn't it?
> 
> View attachment 176357


I like the spinning bagel on the left.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Thank you!....Thank you very much!


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer

Thai Coffee Shop in Gothenburg Sweden


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> Thai Coffee Shop in Gothenburg Sweden


That's a beautiful shop with gorgeous food.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty

Feel like coffee and a Danish this morning!


----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


>


For the similarly curious, it turns out this translates (literally) to "tasting freedom" in French.


----------



## StarSong

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 176664


Glad to say I've never felt the need to combine wine and coffee.  Coffee and Bailey's or similar, yes.  Wine, no.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

I’m a number 4. How about you?


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Meanderer

I am # 4.


----------



## Liberty

Pappy said:


> View attachment 176804 I’m a number 4. How about you?


#1 - dark black Starbucks only.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz

Pappy said:


> View attachment 176804 I’m a number 4. How about you?


*# 4 also*


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lara

Good morning to all you 
Wild West Coffee Lovers!
...Have a beautiful day!...


----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

_Sailing the Coffee Ocean!_


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz

*Kaffeklubben Island or Coffee Club Island is an island lying off the northern tip of Greenland. It contains the northernmost undisputed point of land on Earth. 

The first recorded sighting of Kaffeklubben Island was made by American explorer Robert Peary in 1900; however, the island was not visited until 1921. When the Danish explorer Lauge Koch set foot on the island, it received its name, after the coffee club in the University of Copenhagen Geological Museum. *


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Meanderer

Pink Biz said:


> *Kaffeklubben Island or Coffee Club Island is an island lying off the northern tip of Greenland. It contains the northernmost undisputed point of land on Earth.
> 
> The first recorded sighting of Kaffeklubben Island was made by American explorer Robert Peary in 1900; however, the island was not visited until 1921. When the Danish explorer Lauge Koch set foot on the island, it received its name, after the coffee club in the University of Copenhagen Geological Museum. *


That is amazing!  Thanks, Pink Biz.





STAR PARAGON SAXIFRAGE FLOWER HANDLE CUP AND SAUCER ...

The world's northernmost flowers cling tenuously to life on desolate Kaffeklubben Island.
"On this small, glacial moraine island off the coast of Greenland’s Cape Morris Jessup, specimens of Arctic Poppy and Purple Saxifrage grow in the thin, rocky soil".

"Kaffeklubben Island is practically a polar desert with roughly 30-day summers. Despite these extremely inhospitable conditions, these two tiny flowering plants eek out a meager existence and persist blooming through summer lows in the high 20’s Fahrenheit".


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty

Pink Biz said:


> *Kaffeklubben Island or Coffee Club Island is an island lying off the northern tip of Greenland. It contains the northernmost undisputed point of land on Earth.
> 
> The first recorded sighting of Kaffeklubben Island was made by American explorer Robert Peary in 1900; however, the island was not visited until 1921. When the Danish explorer Lauge Koch set foot on the island, it received its name, after the coffee club in the University of Copenhagen Geological Museum. *


So odd that he would name this island after a "coffee club"...lol.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Davey Do




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

"The name Kaffeklubben, (meaning The Coffee Club) was chosen to honor an informal academic "coffee club" of geographers which met regularly at the University of Copenhagen".

More on Kaffeklubben


----------



## Meanderer

_WELCOME TO COFFEE CORNER_


----------



## Meanderer

COFFEE ISLAND.....


----------



## Meanderer

_COFFEE RIDES THE RAILS......  _
"_I asked Ishman what coffee his train used when the Burlington operated it… “They used a blend from a roaster in Chicago who delivered the coffee direct to the train just before departure time”, he offered. I then asked him if they made the coffee particularly strong. “Not by my standards. But then railroad people like good hearty coffee.” Then he volunteered, “If you ask my opinion, the key was they never let the coffee sit and the urn was always scrupulously clean. You go to a restaurant now and often the coffee is just sitting there for a few hours, especially if it’s an off-hour. That just wouldn’t happen on any train of mine!”      _(Read More)
_



_


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

"One dunk, or two...."?


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

"And on the 8th day God made coffee"


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lara

Cheeky Girl Power Coffee Mug


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

The COFFEE SHED


----------



## Pappy




----------



## CinnamonSugar

Coffee al fresco in Grand Rapids, MI


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

_Instantly Your's......._


----------



## Meanderer

The Coffee Pyramid......


----------



## Meanderer

"Frothy upper lip....."​




"Tradition has it that iced coffee in Greece is best drunk with a straw but the Prince of Wales shattered that convention during a visit to Athens. Offered a *straw* by a waiter who was concerned that the *prince* may end up with a *frothy* *lip*, *Charles* declined...."​


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish

*This is what you do with decaf  *


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

_THE COFFEE FROM OUTER SPACE!_


----------



## Liberty

Meanderer said:


> The Coffee Pyramid......


They forgot just "Good Coffee" in this pyramid of beans!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Liberty said:


> They forgot just "Good Coffee" in this pyramid of beans!


"Good" is too general of a term, I guess, but I would think that there is no "bad" coffee in this pyramid, only different grades of "Good"....which is the idea of the pyramid.  "When you care enough to drink the very best....Coffee"!


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer

_COFFEE ALERT!_


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer

MORNING COFFEE CALL.....


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Meanderer

_



_


----------



## Meanderer

Five Great Places For Coffee In Hobart, Tasmania​


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lara

Breakfast At Tiffiny's


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer

_Welcome to Coffee Corner!_


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lara




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish

*No, I didn't drink your coffee, why do you ask?*


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lara

A Little Luck


----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Good morning!


----------



## Lara

If we all turned a dirty corner of our world into something beautiful like
this we'd....well....we'd have a lot of beautiful corners


----------



## Irwin

It's 87°F and I'm drinking a hot cup of coffee. Sometimes you just gotta do what you gotta do. Life isn't all puppy-dogs and butterflies.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## MarciKS

Morning all.


----------



## Lara

They sell these somewhere in Asheville NC


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer

WELCOME TO COFFEE CORNER


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lara




----------



## Meanderer

Caper at the Coffee House by Warren Barker


----------



## Lara

The last great beatnik cafe...Trieste Cafe
https://www.messynessychic.com/2018/02/01/the-last-great-beatnik-cafe/




BEATNIK GREATS (LEFT TO RIGHT) ALLEN GINSBERG, HAROLD NORSE, JACK HIRSCHMAN, MICHAEL MCCLURE & BOB KAUFMAN (1975) AT TRIESTE
Long after the Beat Movement fizzled, creatives continued to flock to Trieste. Francis Ford Coppola wrote the script for the Godfather here.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

Ken N Tx said:


>


Dot's some cuppa Coffee, Ken!


----------



## Meanderer

Coffee Bath.......?


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

Twiggy


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

RadishRose said:


>


bump...because it relates well with previous post. Click to expand


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Meanderer

Good Morning!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lara

This morning I was eating my egg with ground pepper.
I bit into a large piece of a peppercorn and proceeded to chew it and swallow it.
I quickly grabbed for my coffee and what an interesting combination.

So I googled pepper coffee and here is the website I landed
where the writer describes his very same experience almost word for word!
Nothing is new anymore with internet access.

He did add that the peppercorn left a zingy effect that heightened his tastebuds for the coffee
https://procaffeination.com/pepper-in-your-coffee/


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

_Wishing you a Glazey Day!_


----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty

Lara said:


> This morning I was eating my egg with ground pepper.
> I bit into a large piece of a peppercorn and proceeded to chew it and swallow it.
> I quickly grabbed for my coffee and what an interesting combination.
> 
> So I googled pepper coffee and here is the website I landed
> where the writer describes his very same experience almost word for word!
> Nothing is new anymore with internet access.
> 
> He did add that the peppercorn left a zingy effect that heightened his tastebuds for the coffee
> https://procaffeination.com/pepper-in-your-coffee/
> 
> View attachment 179414


Black pepper adds a really robust flavor.  I add it to the recipe for pumpkin pie - combined with some pumpkin, cream cheese, egg  and whip cream it makes an excellent pie.


----------



## Liberty

Meanderer said:


> _Wishing you a Glazey Day!_


What a cute name for a "donut truck".


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lara




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz

**


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Lara




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer

COFFEE ADRIFT.......


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lara

Why is that Blueberry there next to her nose?? Is it suppose to be a "beauty spot" aka mole?


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lara

It's a Great Morning...especially if you're ON


----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

People making a pot of coffee......


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lara




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer

_  All Aboard the Coffee Train!  



_


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Meanderer said:


> _  All Aboard the Coffee Train!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


Like an adult version of "The Little Engine that Could"!


----------



## Meanderer

"Fashion shots at _the last train coffee shop_ at the Wentworth hotel.Centre: Fantasy stitches in an Italian silk knit from Moons: 5/8 jacket is patterned in forest green and deep pink, worn over a pink ribbed skirt and strapless top trimmed in green; jacket".


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

Hard morning....?


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer

Way Station Coffee Shop - Santa Clarita, CA 


​​


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady

View attachment 180344


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

An oldie but goody...

"French Roast" animated short...Oscar winner


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose

Lara said:


> An oldie but goody...
> 
> "French Roast" animated short...Oscar winner


I remember this!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer

Rhode Island Coffee...do you see your cup here?


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## SmoothSeas




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer

Vintage Regal Poly-Perk


----------



## Lara




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Lara

Indonesia .....this is taking Baristas to a whole other level !


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

ha ha ha ha Dude....a short ad on youtube for Sumptown Coffee


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## SmoothSeas




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Meanderer

Dick Tracy police car coffee mug


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

_COFFEE OVERBOARD!_




_Thousands of cans and vacuum packed bricks of Cafe Bustelo brand coffee washed up on the beaches of Indialantic, Florida. (2015)_


----------



## Liberty




----------



## CinnamonSugar

Meanderer said:


> Dick Tracy police car coffee mug


They need one with Joe Friday...  "Just the coffee, ma'am, just the coffee."


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer

CinnamonSugar said:


> They need one with Joe Friday...  "Just the coffee, ma'am, just the coffee."


....and one for Columbo......"Just one more cup of coffee"?


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## oldpanightowl




----------



## Meanderer

How to Make Coffee without a Coffee Maker


----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

My Love - Paul McCartney & Wings - 1973


----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/547750373433130822/


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

Coffee on the rocks......


----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## SmoothSeas




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 181530


Oh my, this looks like an animated JC Leyendecker!


----------



## Pink Biz

RadishRose said:


> Oh my, this looks like an animated JC Leyendecker!


You have a good eye...it is!

Life magazine Illustrated by J.C. Leyendecker November 1940​


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

"It's a look at the SOHO bohemian coffee bars of London. Many famous coffee bars are shown on the inside and out. Very cool scene in the 2Is with a rock & roll band playing wildly and the crowd jiving away! A square invades a hipster coffee bar and all the cats give him the evil eye. "The French" is the most bohemian coffee house of the lot—with beatniks discussing planetary movements".


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Abby_NW

*



*


----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Tish

*When someone says they don't like coffee.*


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

Clean The Interior of Your Car with a Coffee Filter
"Coffee Filters are cheap, and you can buy huge packages of them at the dollar store. Even if you don't brew drip, you can use them for other things, like keeping the interior of your car clean and free of lint, splatters, and stains".  (Read More)


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

_It's a great Day for coffee!_


----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Meanderer

_Happy labor Day!




_


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy




----------



## SmoothSeas




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

_LOG CABIN COFFEE_


----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## SmoothSeas




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer

YoYo Coffeeshop Amsterdam by AdventuresInEurope.com


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Shero




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## SmoothSeas




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

Do you drink coffee all day long or just morning?
I make 4 cups and drink it all day long. Is that bad?


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer

_The Island of Coffee_


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 183531


High-rise A-pot-ments with perks!


----------



## Pink Biz

Meanderer said:


> High-rise A-pot-ments with perks!


----------



## Lara

Halo to everyone this Monday morning


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

The freshest coffee.......the longest wait!

"The plant responsible for your morning fuel is now available to adorn your coffee bar or indoor patio. Plus they come in adorable speckled black and white mug planters".




"The coffee plant is considered to be one of the easiest plants to care for as well as one of the hardiest. Not only is it super easy to care for, its lush foliage makes a welcome addition to your current indoor garden. It’s a win-win"!


----------



## Meanderer

_The Coffee Spot_


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## oldpop

_Móra na maidine daoibh 

_


----------



## Liberty

oldpop said:


> _Móra na maidine daoibh
> 
> View attachment 183994_


And a very very "good morning" to you!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer

oldpop said:


> _Móra na maidine daoibh
> 
> View attachment 183994_


That's easy for you to say......


----------



## senior chef

Café brulot, as served tableside at Arnaud's Restaurant in The French Quarter, New Orleans


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lara




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Welcome to Coffee Corner!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

_Welcome to Coffee Corner!
_


----------



## Liberty

Meanderer said:


> That's easy for you to say......


Yes, its Irish for "Good Morning"...lol.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tish




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

_Having Coffee in Paradise......_


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer

Liberty said:


> View attachment 184594


I would guess that the big sellers are Maple Bacon & Moonshine!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

Nepal


----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer

_ Mark Twain and Coffee....._






"To particularize: the average American's simplest and commonest form of breakfast consists of coffee and beefsteak; well, in Europe, coffee is an unknown beverage. You can get what the European hotel-keeper thinks is coffee, but it resembles the real thing as hypocrisy resembles holiness. It is a feeble, characterless, uninspiring sort of stuff, and almost as undrinkable as if it had been made in an American hotel. The milk used for it is what the French call "Christian" milk,--milk which has been baptized".
     - _A Tramp Abroad_


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Lara




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lara




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

_Good Coffee, morning!_


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lara




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer

_Coffee Tsunami _


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Liberty




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

While you're having your Coffee this morning, check out this guy's "Plan in a Can"!

SURVIVAL COFFEE CAN OF KICKASSERY !!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> While you're having your Coffee this morning, check out this guy's "Plan in a Can"!
> 
> SURVIVAL COFFEE CAN OF KICKASSERY !!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

_Swarovski crystal Turkish espresso cups 

_


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Pappys got to set up wife’s new kindle so I’ll say good night:


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

Good morning....


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 185986


Now that's a real "coffee cat"!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lara

*Turkish Coffee*


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish

*Ready for my Coffee*


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty

*Today is National Coffee Day!
*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Meanderer

Welcome to Coffee Corner!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Liberty

Meanderer said:


> View attachment 186553


I'll have a danish and black coffee, please


----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer

_HAPPY OCTOBER!_





Hello October


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 186785


Love the book titles!


----------



## Pink Biz

Meanderer said:


> Love the book titles!


Yes, very clever.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

Ken N Tx said:


>


"That old Black Coffee's got me in its Spell"!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

*When your cat has drunk too much coffee *


----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lara




----------



## Liberty




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## SmoothSeas




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lara




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## CinnamonSugar

The problem with this thread is I've had my AM coffee (which is all I really should have), then I read these posts and I want more!!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer

_"DAY-O, DA-AY-O....DAY-LITE  COME, AND ME WAN'NA DRINK KAFFEE"!_
_




_


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lara




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## GAlady




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Meanderer

Coffee Beak!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

​


----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Jimmy Durante for Jimmy's Coffee IV at 15 Ossington Ave. Toronto Summer 2015
Acrylic on Metal Panel on The Ceiling.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara

"Milk & Coffee" is what this is called. 
I don't know about you but I see an egg.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

S-L-O-W Brew Coffee .....


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose

This dreamy looking coffee maker needs its own position at home because it certainly isn’t small. It was last year’s (2017) most expensive machine and was favored by Americans in particular.

It literally can do anything you want (except maybe clean up!). Expect it to grind, to brew and provide fresh tasting coffee at the touch of a button. It can also store lots of different types of coffee beans so you can change up your choice of flavor with just the push a button.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy

My new inhaler:


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty

Pappy said:


> My new inhaler:
> 
> View attachment 189306


Wouldn't it be great if we could just "drink in" that marvelous aroma?!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## SmoothSeas

some mornings I can really relate to this lady....


​


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty

Its Monday!


----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer

_ Brace yourself......   _


----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Welcome to Coffee Corner, at our NEW LOCATION at the corner of "Walk & Don't Walk"!  ....much easier to find us!  Stop and check it out.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Paco Dennis

I love this part of waking up to pouring "cream in my coffee"...it is always beautiful to watch the patterns swirl together....






 I looked the phrase up and I found 

_"Heidi Cool_
_, Interested in the history of language.
Answered 4 years ago · Author has 8.8K answers and 9.8M answer views

Are you referring to this phrase in the context of sentences such as “You’re the cream in my coffee?” or simply to the description of putting cream in coffee as we (in the U.S.) might put lemon in our tea?

Assuming the former, you can find phrases similar to this in the lyrics to the song You're the Cream in My Coffee 
(lyrics by Buddy G. DeSylva and Lew Brown
). These include:_


> _You’re the salt in my stew_
> _You’re the lace in my shoe_


_You could invent your own using anything that seems apropos to your life, such as:_

_You’re the wheels on my skateboard_
_You’re the ink in my pen_
_You’re the must have app on my iPhone_
_You’re the bacon in my quiche_
_You’re the bubbles in my champagne"_
https://www.quora.com/What-phrase-is-similar-to-cream-in-my-coffee

That makes sense...and put to music goes back to the roaring 20's


----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

Paco Dennis said:


> I love this part of waking up to pouring "cream in my coffee"...it is always beautiful to watch the patterns swirl together....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked the phrase up and I found
> 
> _"Heidi Cool_
> _, Interested in the history of language.
> Answered 4 years ago · Author has 8.8K answers and 9.8M answer views
> 
> Are you referring to this phrase in the context of sentences such as “You’re the cream in my coffee?” or simply to the description of putting cream in coffee as we (in the U.S.) might put lemon in our tea?
> 
> Assuming the former, you can find phrases similar to this in the lyrics to the song You're the Cream in My Coffee
> (lyrics by Buddy G. DeSylva and Lew Brown
> ). These include:
> 
> You could invent your own using anything that seems apropos to your life, such as:_
> 
> _You’re the wheels on my skateboard_
> _You’re the ink in my pen_
> _You’re the must have app on my iPhone_
> _You’re the bacon in my quiche_
> _You’re the bubbles in my champagne"_
> https://www.quora.com/What-phrase-is-similar-to-cream-in-my-coffee
> 
> That makes sense...and put to music goes back to the roaring 20's


You're the shrimp in my bouillabaisse.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer

PARIS: The Cafe: Le Select


----------



## Meanderer

The Coffee Equation....


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

_Welcome to Coffee Corner!
_


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lara




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

A Royal Doulton silver mounted three piece coffee set.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty

Never just one cup!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer

"He drank the _Mash_....he drank the _Monster Mash_"!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 190705


Snookums LOL


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

_WELCOME TO COFFEE CORNER.....!
_


----------



## Meanderer

_Have your Coffee, "Plane" this morning!








_


----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

Autumn Aspen Forest​


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Liberty




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

DONUT FORSAKE ME, OH MY DARLIN'.....


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz

The Coffee Pot, Austin Texas, 1928


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Has anybody else tried Folgers flavored ground coffees? It comes in the same plastic cylinder "cans" as regular ground coffee. I'm a French vanilla fan so bought one. Delicious! Now I'm a convert and will probably never again like ordinary coffee  

So far, the only ones I've seen in the stores are French vanilla and Hazelnut. There may be others.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Liberty

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Has anybody else tried Folgers flavored ground coffees? It comes in the same plastic cylinder "cans" as regular ground coffee. I'm a French vanilla fan so bought one. Delicious! Now I'm a convert and will probably never again like ordinary coffee
> 
> So far, the only ones I've seen in the stores are French vanilla and Hazelnut. There may be others.


Think I got burned out on flavored coffee years ago. My mother and I binged on flavor after flavor.  Now I detest it...lol.  Probably should just try it again - maybe a Starbucks one.  Love all Starbucks.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer

The life cycle of a cup of coffee

Trace the globe-spanning journey of coffee as it goes from plant to brew, and the complex infrastructure that makes it possible.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

_*Coffee....James Coffee!*_  _.....James Bond and coffee_








_"007 shuns tea, which he blames for the fall of the British Empire and on several occasions throughout the books Bond drinks black sugarless coffee, although that sometimes varies; in Fleming’s second novel, Live And Let Die, he orders a double espresso with cream to accompany his scrambled egg breakfast in New York"._


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer

"Caffeine is the coffee plant's natural defense mechanism. It leaches into the surrounding soil as leaves from the plant drop and are decomposed into the soil. Since caffeine is toxic to other plants, it prevents other plants from growing around the coffee plant and competing for sunlight".


----------



## OneEyedDiva




----------



## OneEyedDiva




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 192810


100% I would love it.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

_Good morning!_


----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## RadishRose

I agree.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

Ben Hur Coffee Shop in LA, 1930


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 193329


Cotton candy?


----------



## Meanderer

_It' time to turn your Coffee AHEAD one Cup!



_


----------



## Meanderer

Wouldn’t you love to wake up beside this cool alarm-clock-coffee-maker?

"A quirky, all-in-one, alarm-clock-_good_-coffee-maker that was making its way around the Internet on design, tech and even hotel sites caught my eye. I thought it would be fun to find one next to a (certain kind of) hotel bed instead of relying on our smartphone alarm clocks".  (Read More)


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Tish




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## RadishRose

*



*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Maryatrics

When your cup of coffee runs dry.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish

*Can you smell that? Coffeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

_Happy Friday!  Welcome to Coffee Corner!
_


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer

_Coffee... Comfort & Joy!_


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Dialogues from Dickens. 

"In Dickens, the choice between tea and coffee is often a choice between good and evil : “‘Tea is often (though not always) part of a comfortable and feminine ritual; coffee-drinking was seen as more vigorous and powerful, thanks perhaps to its caffeine boost, but also to its association with the coffee houses where men gathered to talk politics.’"

"Perhaps the most notorious coffee-drinker Dickens created is the fraudulent ‘telescopic philanthropist’ Mrs. Jellyby from _Bleak House_. Utterly immune to the plight of her own children (who are constantly falling down the stairs) or to the travails of sweepers like Jo, she spends all her time drinking strong coffee and supposedly promoting the welfare of Africans in a fictitious realm called Borrioboola-Gha. ‘She neglects her feminine role as mother and wife, whilst she writes coffee-fueled letters long into the night, to promote her coffee-growing charity,’ says Vogler.”


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

Here to Serve Y'all


----------



## Pappy

Enjoy a cup of coffee today:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish




----------



## Michael Z

Wow, a 344 page forum all about coffee! Well, I'll put in my 2 cents:

I absolutely love Cafe Bustelo with my breakfast! I know it is a little harsh, but with food I have fallen in love with it. And it is dirt cheap!


----------



## oldiebutgoody

Michael Z said:


> Wow, a 344 page forum all about coffee! Well, I'll put in my 2 cents:
> 
> I absolutely love Cafe Bustelo with my breakfast! I know it is a little harsh, but with food I have fallen in love with it. And it is dirt cheap!





I love all Puerto Rican coffees as they are far cheaper in price than Gevalia and others while having great flavor.  Have you tried *Rico Rico*:










Outstanding coffee. 



There are other excellent brands such as Crema,  Yaucono, Cafe Rico, Cafe D'Aqui, and  El Coqui. World's best coffees at very affordable prices.


----------



## Jace

Michael Z said:


> Wow, a 344 page forum all about coffee! Well, I'll put in my 2 cents:
> 
> I absolutely love Cafe Bustelo with my breakfast! I know it is a little harsh, but with food I have fallen in love with it. And it is dirt cheap!


I like your choice...nice, strong...to start the day.


----------



## palides2021

I wish I could drink regular coffee, but have switched to decaf years ago when I learned my body cannot  metabolize it. It would keep me up at night and I'd have palpitations throughout the day! So reading your posts here has me salivating. That's ok. I've gotten used to my decaf.


----------



## Meanderer

Cafe Bustelo


----------



## Jace

Meanderer said:


> Cafe Bustelo


Great!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

A Sunrise in every cup!


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty

Jace said:


> I like your choice...nice, strong...to start the day.


----------



## Liberty

palides2021 said:


> I wish I could drink regular coffee, but have switched to decaf years ago when I learned my body cannot  metabolize it. It would keep me up at night and I'd have palpitations throughout the day! So reading your posts here has me salivating. That's ok. I've gotten used to my decaf.


Starbucks decaf is great - hard to tell the difference from the leaded version.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Jace

Pappy said:


> View attachment 194619


Oh! Yah!


----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Jace

Liberty said:


> View attachment 194623


Stealing someone's coffee is called mugging!


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Meanderer

_Coffee is in the Air!




_


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty

Jace said:


> Stealing someone's coffee is called mugging!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tish




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Coffee Filter​"After getting fed up with her coffee's bitter taste caused by cloth filters, German homemaker Melitta Bentz literally took a page from her son's schoolbook and filtered her coffee through it. She quickly patented her contraption and became a coffee filter mogul".










BENTZ, Melitta, German housewife. The inventor of the Melitta Filter for preparation of coffee with a higher quality. She punched holes in the bottom of a pewter can and placed an absorbent disc of paper above the holes. The coffee powder was put on top of the absorbent disk, and boiling water poured in while the container was sitting on the coffee-pot. Modern coffee filters are still of similar design. Melitta invented them in 1908 and they were introduced at the Leipzig Trade Fair a year later, she sold a great many there.


----------



## Meanderer

_koffee kats...._


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lara




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish

*Doing the coffee dance  *


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

Morning coffee call.......


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lara




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Maple bacon Morning.....


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Smiley Holly




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Smiley Holly said:


>


@Smiley Holly - Welcome to Senior Forums!


----------



## Smiley Holly

Meanderer said:


> @Smiley Holly - Welcome to Senior Forums!


Thank You so much.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

*Ah, good coffee!*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Mizmo said:


> View attachment 196429


@Mizmo - Welcome to Senior Forums!


----------



## Pink Biz

*The aluminium Moka Express coffee maker - Alfonso Bialetti - 1933

*


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer

_Coffee is the Buzzzzzzzz!_


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty

Donut run this morning!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Jace

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 196891


Of course!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

_Coolboy Coffee......_


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

_Tut, Tut.....looks like Coffee!_


----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> _Tut, Tut.....looks like Coffee!_


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

King Tut Coffee Table


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

_Coffee Drilling Rig....... 



_


----------



## Meanderer

Marvel MVA-802 Iron Man Single Serve Coffee Maker


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

This coffee shop employs people with Disabilities - Parents of the Year




"Bitty and Beau's Coffee Shop is a business that is challenging the misunderstood realities of a employing people with developmental disabilities".


----------



## CinnamonSugar

C


GAlady said:


> View attachment 197204


Coffee… take me away!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

*Decafe!   *


----------



## Mizmo

Coffee Cup Gossip


----------



## Meanderer

1940,s repurposed Texaco station, now a Coffee Shop, in LA


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lara

Seriously. It's Coffee Time.


----------



## Liberty

Love that dark Starbucks...nothing fancy, though!


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Meanderer

But first, Coffee!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish

*Paw licking good.*


----------



## Meanderer

Coffee Crossword cross stitch......


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lara

Coffee Corner Museum 
Picasso (top row), Mujer Con Cafe (bottom)


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

Fill 'er up!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Tish

*Yuk, Decafe, Must cover the smell.   *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lara

Picasso in Paris


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Not really. 65 degrees and sunny..


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

*When the Coffee kicks in.*


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

_Let Coffee be COFFEE!_


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lara

What You Should Be Drinking For Your Health_ (this title appears on the photo label)_


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

*Ah... Good Coffee!   *


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer

*AKKKK....*_Polly wants a COFFEE!



_


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

_Reaching for the Starbucks.....!_
_



_


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady

**


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


>


Holy "Coffee-Interruptus".........#@&##@!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer

_Waking up, is hard to do...........



_
_Neil Sedaka - Waking Up Is Hard To Do_​_



_


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

Rémi Geffroy Trio - Irish Coffee (polka)


----------



## Meanderer

_Welcome to Coffee Corner!_


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> Rémi Geffroy Trio - Irish Coffee (polka)


I've never heard nor seen polka treated this way!
Love it!

I'm from the old school -Sophie Zembruski, host of the Polish Eagles Radio Show


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Liberty

RadishRose said:


> I've never heard nor seen polka treated this way!
> Love it!
> 
> I'm from the old school -Sophie Zembruski, host of the Polish Eagles Radio Show


This is a test Rad...who was "The Polish Prince"?  LOL!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer

Coffee Booster......


----------



## RadishRose

Liberty said:


> This is a test Rad...who was "The Polish Prince"?  LOL!


I had to look it up Lib, I didn't know..... but of course. Bobby Vinton! 
Dziękuję.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty

RadishRose said:


> I had to look it up Lib, I didn't know..... but of course. Bobby Vinton!
> Dziękuję.


He used to be the favorite weekend Polka singer on Parma, Ohio airways!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer

*The North Pole needs a lift*​




"At regular intervals, the North Pole work force downs ribbons and scissors to enjoy a “caffeine break”. Most of the elves sip a steaming cup of coffee, although some have been known to energize on cola".

"Santa Claus keeps an eye on the elves energy drink consumption, because he knows too much caffeine in such tiny bodies, can take his work force from being bored and tired, to freaked out zombies unable to sit still long enough to find the end of the sticky tape". (Read More)


----------



## Meanderer

Sidewalk Coffee break......


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty

RadishRose said:


>


Have you tried Starbuck's Holiday Blend this year?


----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose

Liberty said:


> Have you tried Starbuck's Holiday Blend this year?


Gosh no I haven't. I'll have to go over there and give it a try.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz

Coffee grinder-shaped Desk Phone with nickel-plated details. Designed and manufactured by Lars Magnus Ericsson in Sweden - 1910


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty

RadishRose said:


> Gosh no I haven't. I'll have to go over there and give it a try.


Every year its different so I hear.  Love the pot made with blends rather than a single coffee one.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

10 Epic Christmas Gift Ideas (Running out of time!!!)​



check out the coffee grinder!


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> 10 Epic Christmas Gift Ideas (Running out of time!!!)​
> 
> 
> 
> check out the coffee grinder!


He's so cool. Fun to watch.
JAVA Coffee Grinder​ *  $150.00        *


----------



## Meanderer

Coffee and Its Remarkable Benefits for Your Skin


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

Three wise guys........"But first.....Coffee"!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

*"Roll out the Coffee, we'll have a Barrel of COFFEE"!*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx

deleted


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Coffee, coffee and more coffee.....




Jean Harlow and Ben Lyon in Hell's Angels  (Howard Hughes - 1930)


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## IFortuna

Pappy said:


> View attachment 39467


 
Japan has had coffee dispensing machines decades before us. The coffee is dispensed in cans like sodas with all sorts of different flavors.
When I came back from Japan, I tried to get a gentleman I knew to get on board with this idea. He didn't. 1983
I love this cartoon!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer

_Fill er' up!




_


----------



## Lawrence00

Mmmm


----------



## GAlady




----------



## CinnamonSugar

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 200688


Take out the peppermint stick and put in some Baileys….  Then yes, please


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

_The Coffee's Afoot....!_


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

"This man says he loves Coffee-Mate because its creamers are triple churned and two times richer than milk. Does he love Coffee-Mate too much? Some would look at his creamer-themed lamp, paintings, clock and outfit and say yes, but he doesn't think so. That's impossible."


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo

Tea and toast this morning...then back to bed....


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis

I can't drink caffinated coffee, but I love coffee ( de-caf ) most all the time.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Liberty




----------



## StarSong




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lawrence00

Japan


----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


>


Obviously at least third cup of coffee.  Nobody's hair looks that good before their initial jolt of caffeine.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Meanderer

My coffee this morning, was the best I've had all year!


----------



## Mizmo

Meanderer said:


> My coffee this morning, was the best I've had all year!




WAS THERE A SECRET INGREDIENT.....


----------



## Meanderer

.....it is the _only_ cup I've had all year!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo

Meanderer said:


> .....it is the _only_ cup I've had all year!




Dang! ..And I thought you were about to divulge a rare secret ingredient and make us all happy swingin seniors


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

Ken N Tx said:


>


Good morning, Ken!


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lawrence00

Found my Valentine


----------



## Lara

Coffee Time


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lara

Stained Leaded Glass


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pepper

Where is this place @GAlady?  I want to go there!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 202051


It's Elmo!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer

Monopoly Glass Coffee Table


----------



## Meanderer

_COFFEE DECOYS_


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo

I'm still sharing...


..


----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lara

_"Butterflies Are Free" but Coffee is expensive._


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Lara

Leaded Stained Glass....Good morning


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Tish




----------



## Jace

Tish said:


> View attachment 202914


Yes, Cafe Verona...(Starbuck's Dark roast)..wonderful!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lara

hello darkness my old friend


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Jace

RadishRose said:


>


Hadn't had whole bean coffee..in awhile...the 'ole coffee grinder..from the past.
Came "quite in handy" this Sun. Morning.... Ummm...fresh brewed!


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

_COffee has mOre rings than Saturn!_


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Mizmo

still offering.......


----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Good morning!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

*Never watch something funny while drinking coffee.*


----------



## Lewkat

View attachment 203360


----------



## Meanderer

Barber V. Cafe (1954)

No time for a shave in the morning? No Problem as you can get a free shave while drinking your coffee. Or the other way around a free coffee to your shave. Rivalries between a coffee house and a barber in London 1954.


----------



## Meanderer

After Hours - The Coffee Song (Frank Sinatra cover)


----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lawrence00

Norman Rockwell


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Mizmo

Still lots available..


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lawrence00

I need a house. And a dog.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lara

My daughters used to play around on snap chat with this whimsical filter
that they would add to their own photos and did it to mine once...


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Meanderer

_Rise & Shine!_


Johnny and the hurricanes - reveille rock   1959 !!!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

_WELCOME TO COFFEE CORNER!
_
_"Wot-ill-it-bee-Hon?"
_


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> _WELCOME TO COFFEE CORNER!
> View attachment 204081_
> _"Wot-ill-it-bee-Hon?"
> View attachment 204097_


Is that Gary O' sitting at the far end of the counter?


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> Is that Gary O' sitting at the far end of the counter?


Yeah, we was delivering a consignment of avian abodes. He makes three sizes...small, medium & large.  The cappuccino birds that come in love them!
@Gary O'


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Rah-Rah




----------



## Meanderer

@Rah-Rah  Welcome to coffee corner, Sarah!


----------



## Tish

*Yuk Decafe!*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

_COFFEE AHEAD!_


----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty

Taking those wonderful "whiffs"  just before indulging extends the pleasure!


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> The cappuccino birds that come in love them!


Hahaha..When The Swallows Come Back From Cappuccino....


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lawrence00

Treat the mailman


----------



## Mizmo

Tea for two today.....( and choc biscuits)


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Liberty

Coffee this morning with Mimi and Rosie!


----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Lawrence00

Batman


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Paco Dennis

History of Coffee - Documentary ( 19 min )​


----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose

Paco Dennis said:


> History of Coffee - Documentary ( 19 min )​


I will be watching this later!


----------



## RadishRose

Lawrence00 said:


> Batman


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Remy

I noted a TV advertisement this evening that Starbucks now has an instant coffee to buy. I'm going to look for it and try it. Don't coffee shame me, I usually buy the instant from Trader Joe's.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer

Need Coffee?....take the train to the Land of Coffee!

Trains and Western Ghats in Chikmagalur - the Land of Coffee





"The two morning departures from Chikmagalur speed towards Kadur, the junction point where this line joins the Bangalore-Hubli mainline. The first to depart is Chikmagalur-Passenger, followed 55 minutes later by the Chikmagalur-Yesvantpur Fast Passenger. Both services return only at night, with no action for the rest of the day."


----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose

Remy said:


> I noted a TV advertisement this evening that Starbucks now has an instant coffee to buy. I'm going to look for it and try it. Don't coffee shame me, I usually buy the instant from Trader Joe's.


@Remy yes, it started out as single-serve packets called Via. Very good. I'll have to try the new one:




I'm not above drinking instant...I often drink instant Nescafe crystals, iced.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> Need Coffee?....take the train to the Land of Coffee!
> 
> Trains and Western Ghats in Chikmagalur - the Land of Coffee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The two morning departures from Chikmagalur speed towards Kadur, the junction point where this line joins the Bangalore-Hubli mainline. The first to depart is Chikmagalur-Passenger, followed 55 minutes later by the Chikmagalur-Yesvantpur Fast Passenger. Both services return only at night, with no action for the rest of the day."


That looks like a scenic ride.


----------



## Remy

@RadishRose Target in my town appears to carry it. I'll go over next week and give it a try.


----------



## RadishRose

Remy said:


> @RadishRose Target in my town appears to carry it. I'll go over next week and give it a try.


Let us know how you like it. I've got an excess of coffee right now, so I'll wait.


----------



## Remy

RadishRose said:


> Let us know how you like it. I've got an excess of coffee right now, so I'll wait.


I will. Have to go to that area anyway, so as long as they haven't run out, I'll get it.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hawkdon

Happy Saturday coffee gang!!!! Waiting for second cup to heat up...imagine my surprise that the good fairies did NOT do the dishes last nite damnit!!!!!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty

RadishRose said:


> @Remy yes, it started out as single-serve packets called Via. Very good. I'll have to try the new one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not above drinking instant...I often drink instant Nescafe crystals, iced.


Try adding a tablespoon to your brownie  or cookie mix...lol.  It makes a nice expresso brownie or  chocolate cookie.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Meanderer

_"I Got You, *Coffee*.......it ain't Sonny I'm lookin' for babe!"_
_



_


----------



## Mizmo

Still lots.....


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

What is it?


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lawrence00

Campfire


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

*The coffee has kicked in.*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

Castle Coffee House, High Street​





_ She, who must drink coffee.....??  _


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lawrence00

Juan


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

_Good morning!  Hope you're "In the Pink"!_


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 205297


Now there's a literary cup of coffee!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Remy

@RadishRose Tried it. It's fine. The canister is small. Picture for comparison and it was a bit expensive. Over $8.00. I think the TJ's is $3.99.

BTW that Virgil's soda is pretty good.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Cowboy Coffee (video clip)
 "At the Bar U Ranch, Michael learns how a royal visit and the arrival of the railway in Calgary, made a significant difference to ranching in the area."


----------



## Liberty

SmoothSeas said:


> View attachment 205359​


Now thats worth a big WOW...gotta have one!


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose

Remy said:


> @RadishRose Tried it. It's fine. The canister is small. Picture for comparison and it was a bit expensive. Over $8.00. I think the TJ's is $3.99.
> 
> BTW that Virgil's soda is pretty good.
> 
> View attachment 205378


Thank you Remy for reporting back.  I'm glad it tastes good; seems rather expensive for 3.17 oz. But we knew it would be.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## fancicoffee13

Meanderer said:


> Welcome to Coffee Corner!
> 
> View attachment 39456


A good hot cup of coffee to start my day off is just perfect!  If my coffee maker isn't on or doesn't work, that is not good.  So, yes, coffee in the morning not orange juice.


----------



## Tish

Liberty said:


> View attachment 205469


It would want to drip a lot faster lol


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Lawrence00

Vim Vigor


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty

Tish said:


> It would want to drip a lot faster lol


Yeah, that maker is called "anticipation".  Sometimes I also run into the kitchen to just get a nice big whiff of the java brewing!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer

How about a Canadian candy bar review!! the special treat from our northern neighbor on National Canada day!! (2015)

NESTLE COFFEE CRISP REVIEW CANADIAN CHOCOLATE





(available on Amazon)


----------



## Meanderer

_Welcome to Coffee Corner!_


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

_Caffeine on the Rocks....._


----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> _Caffeine on the Rocks....._











​


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Meanderer

_"Coffee to the Chief!"



_


----------



## Meanderer

Coffee, Alzheimer’s and dementia
"Having a coffee is a regular occurrence for many of us, be it to break through the morning fog, for that perfect cup at a favourite café, or to help you through the late night chores."

"I used to drink around four mugs of percolated coffee a day. When it occurred to me that this was probably a bit excessive. I cut down and became extremely grumpy, had nasty headaches, and lived with a hazy feeling for around week. Interpreting this as some type of withdrawal – surely coffee wasn’t good for me?"

"Interestingly, a study suggests drinking a number of cups of coffee a day could actually be a great benefit." (Read More)






Big Cup of Coffee by Avital Pinnick


----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## rgp

Tish said:


> View attachment 205827




 Now that  .... is sharing with a friend if I ever saw it !!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer

Good morning! "Don't let the Stars get in your eyes, don't let the Moon break your heart!"





Good morning to you, good morning to you - a greeting song


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

*Abraham Lincoln’s Coffee Cup, 1887*

"Richmond had fallen. Lee had surrendered. The war was finally coming to an end. It was time to celebrate the victory, unify the American people and rebuild the nation."

"On the evening of Good Friday, April 14, 1865, President Abraham Lincoln decided to spend a relaxing evening at Ford’s Theatre. He would never return to the White House."







"Years later, in 1887, Capt. D.W. Taylor presented this cup to Robert Todd Lincoln, the oldest of Abraham and Mary Lincoln's four sons. He explained that a White House servant had seen the President leave the cup behind on a windowsill just before departing for the theater and had preserved it as a relic of that tragic night."  
(Gift of Lincoln Linc Isham, great-grandson of Abraham Lincoln, 1958)


----------



## Liberty

Coffee Cat!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Snow74




----------



## Meanderer

China’s love affair with coffee


----------



## Meanderer

_"To the Coffee Cave......!"



_


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lawrence00

Perfect


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Liberty

Artsy coffee!


----------



## oldpop




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Snow74




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

_Happy February!



_


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Snow74

GAlady said:


> View attachment 206366


I celebrated Feb 1 yesterday..oops


----------



## Meanderer

Snow74 said:


> I celebrated Feb 1 yesterday..oops


As my grandma used to say "Don't worry, let Febru-worry"!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose

oldpop said:


> View attachment 206228


LOL, you got that eye-twitch going!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish

Snow74 said:


> I celebrated Feb 1 yesterday..oops


So did I


----------



## Tish




----------



## Mizmo

still lots left...


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

My grandpap was born on Groundhog Day in 1888.  The first GH Day was the previous year in 1887.  I never really knew him, as I was 4 years old when he died at the age of 59.  He was a Teamster, driving a horse and delivery wagon, and his love for horses followed him through life.  The two horses on the Teamster logo were named Thunder & Lightning. 

I remember the story, how gram would put the leftover coffee from supper in a jar, in the icebox, and when Pop woke up early the next morning, he would reheat the coffee in a pot on the stove.  This day has always been a sort of connection to him.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

Meanderer said:


> My grandpap was born on Groundhog Day in 1888.  The first GH Day was the previous year in 1887.  I never really knew him, as I was 4 years old when he died at the age of 59.  He was a Teamster, driving a horse and delivery wagon, and his love for horses followed him through life.  The two horses on the Teamster logo were named Thunder & Lightning.
> 
> I remember the story, how gram would put the leftover coffee from supper in a jar, in the icebox, and when Pop woke up early the next morning, he would reheat the coffee in a pot on the stove.  This day has always been a sort of connection to him.


What a wonderful story. thank you for sharing it.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Mizmo

Fresh Pot today


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer

PORTLAND, Ore. (KPTV) – "Shalimar Williams had the odds stacked against her when she got out of prison but she never let it stop her and now she owns the only Black and female-owned sit-down coffee shop in Portland".

“Being a child of addicts, being a child of someone who is incarcerated, going to prison and all of this so now literally, my pain is my power,” Williams said. She walked out of Coffee Creek Correctional Facility about thirteen and a half years ago and was determined to turn her life around for the better and to help others."

“While I was in there, there was a coffee cart and a lot of the girls that have about, I think five years or more, a long time they get to work at the coffee cart,” she said. “And I remember visiting my mom there every Sunday and we would get this coffee from these girls and so that stuck with me.”





Shalimar Williams

“While I was in there, there was a coffee cart and a lot of the girls that have about, I think five years or more, a long time they get to work at the coffee cart,” she said. “And I remember visiting my mom there every Sunday and we would get this coffee from these girls and so that stuck with me.”

"That’s where the idea for Holy Beanz Coffee Shop came from. The shop’s doors officially opened on January 27 and is located on Northeast Alberta and 26th in Portland. "   (READ MORE)


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> PORTLAND, Ore. (KPTV) – "Shalimar Williams had the odds stacked against her when she got out of prison but she never let it stop her and now she owns the only Black and female-owned sit-down coffee shop in Portland".
> 
> “Being a child of addicts, being a child of someone who is incarcerated, going to prison and all of this so now literally, my pain is my power,” Williams said. She walked out of Coffee Creek Correctional Facility about thirteen and a half years ago and was determined to turn her life around for the better and to help others."
> 
> “While I was in there, there was a coffee cart and a lot of the girls that have about, I think five years or more, a long time they get to work at the coffee cart,” she said. “And I remember visiting my mom there every Sunday and we would get this coffee from these girls and so that stuck with me.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shalimar Williams
> 
> “While I was in there, there was a coffee cart and a lot of the girls that have about, I think five years or more, a long time they get to work at the coffee cart,” she said. “And I remember visiting my mom there every Sunday and we would get this coffee from these girls and so that stuck with me.”
> 
> "That’s where the idea for Holy Beanz Coffee Shop came from. The shop’s doors officially opened on January 27 and is located on Northeast Alberta and 26th in Portland. "   (READ MORE)


I wish this gal great success. From the link, this quote of hers just touched me:

"If you knock on my door, I will open it because a lot of doors were not open for me and I will open the door for you.”


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

_Bulldozer mug heavy duty version



_


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lara

compulsive liar


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Snow74




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

G'day!




Vintage 1970's White Fitz and Floyd Kangaroo Coffee Mug


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty

Enjoy!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Snow74

GAlady said:


> View attachment 207172


Would love to be there


----------



## Mizmo

still lots left but hurry I need two this morning..


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## JonSR77

Lara said:


> View attachment 206998
> compulsive liar


So funny, thanks so much!

Do you know why female spiders kill their husbands after the wedding night? They are trying to stop the snoring before it starts...

more fun Men Bashing Jokes at:

https://www.skirsch.com/humor/man_jokes.htm

(former stand up comedian - 1990s)


----------



## JonSR77

Back in the 70s, my Dad used to grind his own coffee blend. I wish I remember the details.  I do love a better cup of coffee.  Don't go deep into it, but like going to Starbucks and trying a few different things.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer

JonSR77 said:


> Back in the 70s, my Dad used to grind his own coffee blend. I wish I remember the details.  I do love a better cup of coffee.  Don't go deep into it, but like going to Starbucks and trying a few different things.


Welcome to Coffee Corner Jon!  We are nothing like Starbucks, here.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

_We serve EXCELLENT Coffee!_


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## oldpop




----------



## oldpop




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty

Coffee on a Monday morning...bring it on!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

_Team Coffee - 2022!



_
_



_


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## JonSR77

Meanderer said:


> Welcome to Coffee Corner Jon!  We are nothing like Starbucks, here!


----------



## JonSR77

I do have something to appease the coffee demon, if folks are interested...


Flourless Chocolate Espresso Cake - from Martha Stewart...

https://www.marthastewart.com/1012740/flourless-chocolate-espresso-cake

My cousin made this thing a few Holiday seasons ago.  Amazing.​


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish

View attachment 207711


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Vernonware Heavenly Days Coffee Cup & Saucer Set


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady

Meanderer said:


> Vernonware Heavenly Days Coffee Cup & Saucer Set


My Mother had a set.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

*Are you with me @Lewkat?*


----------



## Lewkat

Tish said:


> *Are you with me @Lewkat?*
> View attachment 207902


You betcha, Tish.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lewkat

Cheers, Tish.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

"Happy" White Shirt Day!


----------



## Lawrence00

Viking Coffee


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

*Next cup,   please.*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Mizmo

I need this after  reading some posts ...lots left


----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer

"Len Foley, left, co-owner of Longevity Coffee in Thousand Oaks, makes customer Thomas DeLauer a coffee drink Friday, Feb. 11, 2022. The coffee shop provides coffee to the Los Angeles Rams training camp and makes Rams- and NFL-inspired drinks. The Rams rewarded Foley and wife Rebecca Gauthier with two tickets to the Super Bowl."


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Meanderer

_Super Coffee Served Here!_


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

_Cupid's Coffee break_


----------



## Meanderer

_But First, Coffee!



_
Jung-Illustration


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Georgiagranny

@GAlady Valentine's Day 2014 we woke up to this in our neighborhood!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## oldpop




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat

oldpop said:


> View attachment 208526


Reminds me of Dr. Strangelove.  lol.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Good Coffee Morning!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer

_STARK, RAVING COFFEE.....!_


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

gdany0754 said:


> I was in Vietnam in December 2019, I was invited to try "_Vietnamese_ egg _coffee". _
> Vietnamese egg coffee is made by beating an egg yolk with sweetened condensed milk for about 8 ~10 minutes until it makes an airy, creamy, meringue-like fluff_._
> View attachment 208943
> 
> I like it very much. Have you tried it?


I have seen it being made on TV it looks delicious. I'm afraid of raw egg so I made it once just by whisking the condensed milk; delicious


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Coffee: The Civil War in Four Minutes


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Meanderer

_"Walking in a Coffee Wonderland...." _
_(2017)_

CNBC Tours Starbucks’ Massive New Shanghai ‘Coffee Wonderland’
_



_


----------



## Snow74




----------



## Lawrence00

Perfect morning


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty

Lawrence00 said:


> Perfect morning


See you got your "slipper socks" on.  We love ours ...best thing to keep your tootsie's warm and fuzzy.


----------



## Lara




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

_SHAKESPEARE'S COFFEE....._
"Though this be madness, yet there be method in't."


----------



## Meanderer

7 Of The Coolest Cafes In Paris


1. Merci Used Book Café


----------



## Liberty

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 209251


I smell a "donut run" coming...lol.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Snow74




----------



## Mizmo

Early yet  but still lots in the pot


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lara

Good morning


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer

_Lucky Old Cup.....






_
_



_


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lawrence00

Day begins


----------



## Liberty

*Hub just  informed me "its a donut run morning"...lol!*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Snow74




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Liberty

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 209548


Wow, now that's a "monster"  croissant if I ever saw one!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## RadishRose

@Meanderer 




Blanke’s World’s Fair Coffee Tin​*$962.50*

Outstanding, early tin litho tall cylindrical coffee can for Blanke’s World’s Fair brand coffee featuring outstanding detailed graphic image of 1903 St. Louis, Missouri World’s Fair.
Sold at: Wm Morford Antiques


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Gary O'

I may have already posted this....but


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer

_Welcome to Coffee Corner!_


----------



## Snow74




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

_Coffee-less in Seattle.....!_
"Well it's cruise day, but we all know that no cruise day can really start without coffee. Fortunately, we are in Seattle which means Starbucks._ Join Don and I as we venture out to find the original Starbuck store."_

Looking for the Original Starbucks - A Cruise Day Adventure!
_



_


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Tish

Liberty said:


> View attachment 209817


*Hook me up!   *


----------



## Tish




----------



## Snow74




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Meanderer

Wake Up And Smell The Caffeine. It's A Powerful Drug

_"Many of us can barely make it through the morning without first downing a cup of hot coffee. It's become such a big part of our daily rituals that few actually give much thought to what it is that we're putting in our bodies."

"To help us break down the little-known things about caffeine, NPR's David Greene spoke with Murray Carpenter, author of Caffeinated: How Our Daily Habit Helps, Hurts and Hooks Us. These are the things you probably aren't thinking about as you wait in line at your local coffee shop."_


----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Snow74




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

_ZERO GRAVITY COFFEE CUP_
_



_
(2015)


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Liberty




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Snow74




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lara

Good morning  He/She has one helluva' signature on this artwork!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

It's a _COFFEE JUNGLE_ Out there....!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Snow74




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

It's been said that Hot Chocolate is better with Coffee


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Snow74




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Snow74

View attachment 210668


----------



## Meanderer

_THE COFFEE TRAIN....






_


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Snow74




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

I had forgotten that my granddaughter started working at Starbucks....until my birthday  present from her arrived......!


(They are coffee beans, which we will grind on our 12 cup max, grinder)


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Mizmo

still lots in the pot......


----------



## oldpop




----------



## Tish

RadishRose said:


>


It took me a second to realize he was spitting the coffee back into the cup.


----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## oldpop

RadishRose said:


>


and to cold to hold....


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Snow74




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## pkuchnicki

I love coffee as well.  As a native born German, it's in our genes.  To that end I have been roasting coffee at home for decades.  I have this Behmor coffee roaster which I have used for many years, but it is mostly an outdoors roaster so it was difficult to have freshly roasted coffee in the cooler months.  Recently, Sweet Marias was selling a roaster you could use indoors (I am including a picture) and, in my opinion, the roaster produces better freshly roasted coffee beans in about 10 minutes (for around 100 grams or a tad over 3 ounces).

The picture on the right with the thing-a-ma-jig plastic hood on top is the Popper.  Great, great, great coffee early in the morning.


----------



## Tish

Hi, @pkuchnicki


----------



## Tish




----------



## Snow74




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## pkuchnicki

Without coffee, would there be civilization as we know it?


----------



## Meanderer

Viking Oceans: Inside Italy’s Coffee Culture


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Meanderer

“I see art in *EVERYTHING*. Your shoes. That car. This coffee cup. It’s art if you see it as art.”-Andy Warhol





"Is is possible that your favorite artist has found inspiration in something as simple as a cup of coffee? Many may not know until they see how artists of different eras all similarly used a cup of coffee as a subject of inspiration.  There is something about a cup of coffee that illustrates something familiar about everyday life that these artists aim to express. Here are 5 examples of famous artists that used coffee as a subject in their artworks.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose

pkuchnicki said:


> I love coffee as well.  As a native born German, it's in our genes.  To that end I have been roasting coffee at home for decades.  I have this Behmor coffee roaster which I have used for many years, but it is mostly an outdoors roaster so it was difficult to have freshly roasted coffee in the cooler months.  Recently, Sweet Marias was selling a roaster you could use indoors (I am including a picture) and, in my opinion, the roaster produces better freshly roasted coffee beans in about 10 minutes (for around 100 grams or a tad over 3 ounces).
> 
> The picture on the right with the thing-a-ma-jig plastic hood on top is the Popper.  Great, great, great coffee early in the morning.


That's awesome!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## pkuchnicki

pkuchnicki said:


> I love coffee as well.  As a native born German, it's in our genes.  To that end I have been roasting coffee at home for decades.  I have this Behmor coffee roaster which I have used for many years, but it is mostly an outdoors roaster so it was difficult to have freshly roasted coffee in the cooler months.  Recently, Sweet Marias was selling a roaster you could use indoors (I am including a picture) and, in my opinion, the roaster produces better freshly roasted coffee beans in about 10 minutes (for around 100 grams or a tad over 3 ounces).
> 
> The picture on the right with the thing-a-ma-jig plastic hood on top is the Popper.  Great, great, great coffee early in the morning.


So for those who are interested, this is a summary.  First of all, the cost is about $89 but "Sweet Marias" also includes some samples of green coffee beans (quantity and origin depending on when it is offered).

Total roast time takes about 10 minutes: 7 for roasting and 3 for cooling.  I never take the full 10.  Based on my taste (I like the beans roasted to JUST after 1st crack.  The way I do this to start a count at the last bean cracking and then count to 10.  When I reach 10 without hearing another crack, I turn down the remaining time to 3:00 minutes and that starts the cooling process.

Then I let it cool down for 15 minutes.  I roast 4 - 100 gram batches which fills a quart jar and makes enough coffee for a week.  Hope that helps.  It a re-engineered popcorn popper with some tweaks added.  Ingenious.  

https://www.sweetmarias.com/popper.html


----------



## Meanderer

Truly Great Coffee​*Reformation Coffee Company* is a small local roaster that prides itself on providing time and attention to freshly roasted, high quality coffee.

14 years ago, founder, Brandon Lansdown, started roasting coffee,  in his kitchen, *using a modified Jiffy Pop popcorn popper*.  Today, he uses a 5 lb roaster which allows him to roast more coffee yet still keeps up the tradition of roasting in small batches.

At this time, Reformation Coffee Company is offering coffee beans from three different origins: Guatemalan Huehuetenango, Ethiopia Kembata Heirloom, and Brazil Yellow Bourbon.


----------



## Meanderer

The Boston Coffee Party

In July of 1777, John Boyle wrote the following entry in his journal:


> "A Female Riot. — About 100 Women from the North-Part of the Town, getting information of a Quanty. of Coffee being in the Store of Thos. Boylston, Esqr. which he refused to sell at the regulated Price, attacked him in King-Street, and demanded the Keys of his Store, which he refusing to deliver, they immediately placed him in a Cart, and threatened to Cart him out of Town, upon which he delivered them the Keys. — A Committee was appointed to keep him Custody while the Body was employed in getting the Coffee out of the Store, which they speedily effected, and went off with their booty."





This incident is better known from a letter written by Abigail Adams a week later. In 1990, Doreen Rappaport made the riot the subject of a charming children's book called The Boston Coffee Party.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

I had breakfast (cinnamon latte and a blueberry bagel) at Dez Ja Brew coffee in Crawfordsville, FL today.  A beautiful day.. looking forward to exploring Wakulla State Park next


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## pkuchnicki

Tish said:


> Hi, @pkuchnicki
> View attachment 211036


Thank you much, Australia!


----------



## Meanderer

CinnamonSugar said:


> View attachment 211174
> I had breakfast (cinnamAon latte and a blueberry bagel) at Dez Ja Brew coffee in Crawfordsville, FL today.  A beautiful day.. looking forward to exploring Wakulla State Park next


....and here, all these years, I always thought that "deja vu" brew was the name for re-heated coffee!?


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Meanderer said:


> ....and here, all these years, I always thought that "deja vu" brew was the name for re-heated coffee!?


Right you are, @Meanderer ….  Perhaps that is the name from “the hood”?


----------



## Lara

_My Compliments from "Lotsa' Dots & Spots" _

`


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lara

On the set of Papillon...


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer

_





IS THERE COFFEE ON MARS? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish

*Coffee seduction.   *


----------



## Lara




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

*When you accidentally make Decafe, in your coffee cup.  *


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose

Tish said:


> View attachment 211744


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Coffee: It’s déjà brew…

"By the time Americans headed West, coffee was readily available and integral to the long journey. It was an effective stimulant that energized the horseback riders, walkers, and wagon-riders along the trail to get moving. It was also “a small pleasure in the midst of a very hard life” according to one author. It was easy to carry, and a little bit went a long way. "

“At first, if you wanted coffee in the Wild West, you had to work at it,” according the website, _coffee.org_. “That’s because the coffee often had to be roasted first. _Green coffee beans would be roasted on an open skillet and then put into a bag and crushed, often using the handle of an axe or a wagon jack._ Then the ground beans were put in a coffee pot and placed on the fire.” Later, coffee could be purchased “pre-roasted,” making it even more convenient to carry West."




Bobby Burns, the mess cook, puts coffee grounds in the coffee pot, held over the fire by the Pitchfork Ranch branding iron. _Apparently, Burns, a Scotchman, was a clown for the Ringling Brothers Circus prior to working on the Pitchfork Ranch (southeast of Cody, Wyoming), 1920s_. MS3 Charles Belden Collection. PN.67.97b


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

1940's Coffee Caddy - Set of 5 | Chairish


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

Welcome to Coffee Corner!


----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lara

1936 Gatsby-esque


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lara

NEW YORK, NEW YORK

My little town blues,
Are melting away
I'll make a brand new start of it
In old New York
If I can make it there,
I'll make it anywhere
It's up to you
New York, New York
New York, New York
I wanna wake up, in the city that doesn't sleep...







Happy Women's Day Ladies!!
Stay Strong...drink your coffee black LOL
`


----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Meanderer

1946 PULLMAN STANDARD Coffee Shop Car Interior View


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lara

This "Vintage Cafe" is owned and
operated by a 70 year old woman
behind a junkyard in Bangkok.


----------



## Lara

Coffee with Attitude...


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

<iframe src="https://assets.pinterest.com/ext/embed.html?id=278026976988010333" height="439" width="345" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" ></iframe>


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

_AMPED COFFEE.....!











_


----------



## Meanderer

NIFTYCOOL
"Javy Coffee Microdose 30X Liquid Coffee Concentrate Artisan Roasted Cold Brew Coffee Arabica Unsweetened Iced Coffee amp Cold-Brew Concentrated Cold Brew Coffee Ice Coffee 6oz Bottle 30 Servings." (Amazon $19.95)


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

_We Are Happy to Serve You!



_


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Lara

More of Coffee with Attitude...


----------



## Pink Biz

Meanderer said:


> _We Are Happy to Serve You!
> 
> 
> 
> _


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

...and still more 
Coffee with Attitude


----------



## RadishRose

Lara said:


> ...and still more
> Coffee with Attitude
> View attachment 212778


LOL, she's in for a surprise!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

Last Drop Coffee


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

COFFEE WITH ALTITUDE!​


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lara

Photo by a German 
photographer in Bavaria


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

_Donuts in the parking lot......!_


----------



## Pink Biz

I like your new avatar @Meanderer!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish

Pappy said:


> View attachment 212724


Wait for me!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

_Velcro and Coffee - Barista Trick_


----------



## Lara

_*Alert:* __No matter what...protect that cup of coffee!_


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose

Happy Pi Day


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

Meanderer said:


> _Velcro and Coffee - Barista Trick_


Now that is clever.


----------



## Tish

@Pink Biz found it.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lawrence00

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 213148


Yeah, but I can't find the donut


----------



## Lewkat

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 213148


Found it within 2 seconds.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Welcome @ErnestoN539, and thanks for posting here in Coffee Corner!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Liberty

ErnestoN539 said:


>


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer

_Erin go Brew



_


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty

Today, in honor of the "wearing of the green" how about having an Irish Coffee?


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

Just a little good morning smile to help you start your day


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

Good Mooning!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

_HARRY SURE COULD MAKE COFFEE........DISAPPEAR!_


----------



## Pink Biz

Cosmic coffee!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lara

...but could Houdini do THIS?


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish

*Coffee DNA *


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Mizmo

lots left...


----------



## Meanderer

_COFFEE CHECKERS!_
*




*


----------



## Lara

ewww...who wants to eat at Sneezer's
Vince Lombardi, that's who lol.....


----------



## Meanderer

Lara said:


> ewww...who wants to eat at Sneezer's
> Vince Lombardi, that's who lol.....
> 
> View attachment 213806


I wonder who was sitting next to Vince, who stopped eating their sandwich and got up to take his picture?


----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Meanderer

_A Roman Coffee Holiday!_​


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

1949 HITS ARCHIVE: Far Away Places - Perry Como


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lara

For good morning smiles...
Julia Louis Dreyfus & Jerry Seinfeld


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

*Even the coffee is doing the coffee dance.*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish

*Decafe  *


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 214015


_"Take Me To Your Coffee!"_


----------



## Meanderer

Good, 'Over-easy' Morning!


----------



## Meanderer

_Coffee in Hong Kong!



_


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer

Facing an udder day......!


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## jimintoronto

Pappy said:


> View attachment 214129


Dunkin Donuts closed all


Pappy said:


> View attachment 214129


Dunkin Donuts closed all of their Canadian locations about 15 years ago. They just didn't compete well with Tim Horton's or Starbucks in our marketplace. The same thing happened with Target stores in Canada. In less than  2 years, they declared bankruptcy in Canada. Krispy Kreme opened with a lot of fanfare, but now in 2022 KK only has a handful of stores in eastern Canada, and here in Toronto they only have 4 stores left open. Some US brands don't do well in Canada, others are very successful like Home Depot and Lowe's. JimB.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy

jimintoronto said:


> Dunkin Donuts closed all
> 
> Dunkin Donuts closed all of their Canadian locations about 15 years ago. They just didn't compete well with Tim Horton's or Starbucks in our marketplace. The same thing happened with Target stores in Canada. In less than  2 years, they declared bankruptcy in Canada. Krispy Kreme opened with a lot of fanfare, but now in 2022 KK only has a handful of stores in eastern Canada, and here in Toronto they only have 4 stores left open. Some US brands don't do well in Canada, others are very successful like Home Depot and Lowe's. JimB.


Had no idea DD closed in Canada. Thanks for the update.


----------



## jimintoronto

Pappy said:


> Had no idea DD closed in Canada. Thanks for the update.


The official closure was in 2018. By that time the Canadian stores had shrunk to just 5 in Montreal. DD was in Canada for a total of 58 years. link. The Last Dunkin' Donuts In Canada Are Officially Closing - MTL Blog


----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lawrence00

Dawn


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

Hank's....for the memories!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Mizmo

never empty...


----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose

Tish said:


> View attachment 214594


This poor critter needs help!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

Lolina Vintage, Madrid


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty

Coffee cats


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

Good morning!


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

_"The nickel was the coin of the realm here. Just one of them would buy what Horn & Hardart may have been most famous for: a steaming cup of coffee."

That coffee was so beloved, Mel Brooks even wrote a song about it for the film:_

Mel Brooks - At The Automat (from The Automat)


......the Nickel


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Meanderer

"Making it through a packed Paris Fashion Week schedule just got a little easier, thanks to Ralph Lauren's new Parisian pop-up coffee shop on Boulevard Saint-Germain." 2019


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lara

Give them pleasure, the same pleasure they have when they wake up 
to a fiery hot cup of midnight black coffee ~_ fractured quote by Alfred Hitchcock_
(fractured by me lol...he really said "...when they wake up to a nightmare")


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Meanderer

Roastmodern Jukebox - Premium Coffee With An Old Hollywood Twist


----------



## Meanderer

Iced Coffee - Cherry Wainer 1959  - 1956 Wurlitzer  Jukebox


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

The Race to Save Coffee


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

The life cycle of a cup of coffee - A.J. Jacobs


----------



## Meanderer

Sugar in the Coffee





​


----------



## Meanderer

Best Coffee in London ? Workshop Coffee Shop Clerkenwell ?


----------



## Meanderer

​


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Welcome to Coffee Corner!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Meanderer

A simple typographic 'twist' – pulled out of the hat.​“I need a logo for my new coffee shop – it’s going to be called Rabbit.” said our client.







"The idea, of course, was in the name – we just had to find it. The typographic ‘twist’ and general execution is intentionally restrained and minimal in aesthetic. We selected a typeface with the right proportions and rotated the ‘R’ to form the logo. Rabbit was born. A paired back monochrome palette allows the logo to stand out in a busy and vibrant part of the city. The black and white colour scheme is also a subtle nod to how one might prefer their coffee. Black or white?"


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

@Gary O'
WARNING! Everyone Will Want This Coffee Carrier


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

_April_ Coffee in Paris - French music to chill to...


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Paris Coffee Guide: Top 5 Parisian Coffee Shops You Can't Miss


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Meanderer

Royal Coffee break - Florence Italy, April 3rd, 2017


----------



## Meanderer

Royal Coffee is our passion.


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> @Gary O'
> WARNING! Everyone Will Want This Coffee Carrier


@Gary O' might sideline this....Coffee Abodes!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> @Gary O' might sideline this....Coffee Abodes!


I just want his router......and drill press.....and......and.....and

I certainly will check out that OSMO finish!
That really brought out the tones


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Meanderer

April Fools!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Cafè Prince | Coffee shop with Antique collections | South Korea


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pink Biz

* Tiny coffee!  Too cute! 

*


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> View attachment 215598


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

_Go Ahead.....!_


----------



## Meanderer

"Cowboys were undoubtedly the most devoted group of coffee drinkers in the West. As a rule, they liked it strong, scalding hot, and barefooted (black)." 

"They derided weak coffee as dehorned bellywash or brown gargle." 

"In many ranch kitchens, the cook did not remove the grounds from the pot after the coffee was brewed but added new grounds to the old until the pot was too full to hold more."


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Aunt Bea

I miss those lazy Sunday mornings with my coffee and the newspaper strewn around my chair.




I'm thankful that I lost the newspaper and not the coffee!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

_Say "When".......!_


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

LA Roasting Startup Be Bright Wants Coffee to Be EasyDaily


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer

Aurora Coffee shop, London​




​


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty

A cafe' bookstore I'd sure frequent!


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## GAlady




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty

Welcome to the Art Cafe'!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Here’s a different ‘Art cafe’


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## katlupe

Meanderer said:


>


I had that exact coffee pot for years! Made the best coffee!


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

Is Your Instant Coffee Also An Alarm Clock?




"For many of us, our mornings are incomplete without our cup of coffee. Nescafé fully realized this cultural phenomenon and played upon it, creating a cap that acts as an alarm clock. The clock encourages you to get out of bed and immediately make a cup of coffee since the only way the alarm turns off is by twisting off the cap. The brand worked with Publicis Mexico Innovation Lab, who came up with the concept, and NOTLabs*, *who physically produced the design."(2014)

The alarm clock is entirely 3-D printed and uses a custom Arduino platform.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## oldpop




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

(Holy Week/Palm Sunday) (Video)


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lawrence00

4 am


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish

*Decafe!   *


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Lara

Good morning. Rise & Shine & Relax Coffee Lovers


----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Meanderer

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 217406


"Dial 'C' for COFFEE!"


----------



## Lara

"Coffee Shop" movie full movie (1.5 hrs). 
Free. Romantic comedy. Clean. Enjoy.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Liberty

*Gitty up...coffee's on!

*


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Aunt Bea said:


>


When you need a coffee.....grabbit!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## katlupe




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer

Happy Easter!


----------



## MickaC

katlupe said:


> View attachment 217589


ELVIS PRESLEY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## katlupe

MickaC said:


> ELVIS PRESLEY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I take it, you like him?


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## Bretrick

Cafe bought coffee will become much more expensive over the coming months.
Sydney Cafe charging $8.90 for a cup.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

Bretrick said:


> Cafe bought coffee will become much more expensive over the coming months.
> Sydney Cafe charging $8.90 for a cup.


If it is the one at Central station, I will still buy it, their coffee is unbelievable.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## katlupe

Especially after a day with NO power!!!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Meanderer

Union Square West


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 218247


....I gotta drum me up some coffee!


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## CinnamonSugar

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 218281


What brand of coffee is that, @Pink Biz ?!  Lol


----------



## Pink Biz

CinnamonSugar said:


> What brand of coffee is that, @Pink Biz ?!  Lol


Cloudbucks? ☺


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Meanderer

GAlady said:


> View attachment 218379


I love the puddle of "Coffee" at the bottom.....and the sign.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

Maryland


----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Lara

Good morning


----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Meanderer

Down by the Old Coffee Mill.........


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

The Lady Brunch


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lara

Classy Coffee...


----------



## Tish




----------



## Bella

*Please*, just ...





... and pour!

Ruby


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

Getting their Coffee Orders!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Bella




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## katlupe




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Meanderer

Coffee mates!


----------



## JustDave

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 218889


This one resonates.  I've experimented with different ways to brew coffee, and to me it always just comes out tasting like hot water that has passed over ground coffee beans.  But I did feel like a more discerning coffee person when I fussed with the French Press, although the coffee tasted the same as always.  I have finally landed on the standard Mr. Coffee type of system, but I always buy the cheapest one I can find.  When it breaks, I buy another cheap one.  I think my current one is a Black and Decker.  You know Black and Decker?  They make electric saws and power drills.  What makes the real difference in coffee is what kind it is, and probably how it is roasted.

The current rage is Starbucks.  I'm a fan too.  Quality robust coffee from exotic places, some that can knock your socks off, but after all the hype, which is well deserved IMO, it comes served in a paper cup.  Go figure!  See, it's about the coffee, rather than the foo-fah.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

JustDave said:


> This one resonates.  I've experimented with different ways to brew coffee, and to me it always just comes out tasting like hot water that has passed over ground coffee beans.  But I did feel like a more discerning coffee person when I fussed with the French Press, although the coffee tasted the same as always.  I have finally landed on the standard Mr. Coffee type of system, but I always buy the cheapest one I can find.  When it breaks, I buy another cheap one.  I think my current one is a Black and Decker.  You know Black and Decker?  They make electric saws and power drills.  What makes the real difference in coffee is what kind it is, and probably how it is roasted.
> 
> The current rage is Starbucks.  I'm a fan too.  Quality robust coffee from exotic places, some that can knock your socks off, but after all the hype, which is well deserved IMO, it comes served in a paper cup.  Go figure!  See, it's about the coffee, rather than the foo-fah.


Welcome to Senior forums, Dave!  Thanks for posting.  Our granddaughter is working at Starbucks and gave us a bag of Yukon Blend.  We tried it just this morning, and it was delicious with no bitter taste.  The beans looked dark and shiny, like smooth raisins.  We enjoy basic coffee as a rule, and try not to be too fussy.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty

Love Starbucks and donuts!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

_"I try to keep an open mind, when it comes to coffee....."



_


----------



## JustDave

Meanderer said:


> Welcome to Senior forums, Dave!  Thanks for posting.  Our granddaughter is working at Starbucks and gave us a bag of Yukon Blend.  We tried it just this morning, and it was delicious with no bitter taste.  The beans looked dark and shiny, like smooth raisins.  We enjoy basic coffee as a rule, and try not to be too fussy.


Sumatra was my fav years ago.  A bit bolder than Yukon, but in the last few years, I've settled into Dunkin Donuts, totally not exotic, and domestically medium.  Not very impressive sounding.  Go to a coffee convention and tell people, and they would probably wonder what you were even doing there.


----------



## Meanderer

"Sorry I'm Latte....!"


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Bella




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 219167


"HA! HA! GOOD ONE!"


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish

Ruby said:


>


Make that two please.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer

_Around the World in Eighty Cups!_


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

Britain's Queen Elizabeth II drinks a cup of traditional Jordanian coffee with Jordan's King Abdullah II, right, before a banquet in London, Thursday, Nov. 8, 2001. Prince Philip is seen in the background left. (AP Photo/Matthew Fearn, Pool)


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lara




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

Elon Musk changed his avatar to this on Twitter and posted
"When I'm on Mars I drink my coffee in this mug."

And apparently he drives there in his red Tesla car.
It looks lonely up there for now. Guess it won't
be long before Starbucks will dot the landscape.


----------



## GoneFishin

...


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Mizmo

time for coffee...lots here


----------



## Meanderer

Lara said:


> I've never been on Twitter but I found this when looking
> for a coffee pic. Elon Musk changed his avatar to this
> on Twitter and posted "When I'm on Mars I drink my
> coffee in this mug."And apparently he drives there in
> his Tesla car. It looks lonely up there for now. Guess it
> won't be long before Starbucks will dot the landscape.
> View attachment 219301


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

MAY DAY....MAY DAY....NEED COFFEE!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

Meanderer said:


> Britain's Queen Elizabeth II drinks a cup of traditional Jordanian coffee with Jordan's King Abdullah II, right, before a banquet in London, Thursday, Nov. 8, 2001. Prince Philip is seen in the background left. (AP Photo/Matthew Fearn, Pool)


I bet she didn't sleep that night


----------



## Tish

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 219346


I can't figure out if that is a sheep or a very fat Chihuahua?


----------



## Tish

*Me before coffee *


----------



## Meanderer

But first, Coffee...Watson!


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lara

I don't ever go to Starbucks, but I've heard of 
"Double Latte with foam on Top". I had no idea Starbucks was this much fun!


----------



## Pink Biz

Tish said:


> I can't figure out if that is a sheep or a very fat Chihuahua?


Sheep


----------



## Pink Biz

*"Take 5, you hepcats. Coffee is ready!" ☕️

*


----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Bella




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

_  Cats can be classy connoisseurs of comfort  _


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

Toucan Parrot Coffee Mug


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## Bella




----------



## Liberty

Pappy said:


> View attachment 219655


Amen to that one Pappy.  Its something I often mention to hub...makes us so grateful 
just to celebrate the aroma induced nectar in the proper way!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

Morning Cuban Coffee with 
Rosey a Blue and Gold Macaw


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GoneFishin

May the 4th be with you


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lara

Mexican coffee merchants 1860's​From a scarce CDV album of mexican occupationals
made by the studio "Cruces y Campa" in the 1860s.
(Vendedor de café) The album contains 40 views of
occupations, vendors and marketeers


----------



## Bella




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

_Old Cowhand Coffee....._


----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

"Okay Partner, coffee is ready"


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Bella




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lara

Morning Coffee on a Tanzania Safari...


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lara

Tanzania Safari continued...Table sign says:

Jambo!!
Special B/fast
Try our Kleins
Shamba veg
herbs and
Parmesan 
Frittata
Your butler
Singoi


----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lara

_Happy Mother's Day to a Mother like no other_


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

Good morning!  Welcome to Coffee Corner!


----------



## Meanderer

_Cabin Coffee......._


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

I’m enjoying my coffee. Hope you are too. ( I should have bought stock in DD )


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## katlupe

Pappy said:


> I’m enjoying my coffee. Hope you are too. ( I should have bought stock in DD )
> 
> View attachment 220505


Love your shirt!


----------



## katlupe




----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## Pappy

katlupe said:


> Love your shirt!


Bought on eBay several years ago. Still my favorite t-shirt.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


>


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lara

The "John Wayne" is two shots of espresso, vanilla, and cream. Drunk like a man.
Don't get me wrong, I love Mary Poppins but enough with the spoon full of sugar


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lara

_A Cup of Comfort_


----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## Meanderer

Swiss Army Coffee...


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Jace

When I don't have coffee...I'm *Depresso!*


----------



## Meanderer

_Roof-top Coffee



_


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> View attachment 220763


That's you!
That's not a cat...that is Rabbit.


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> _Roof-top Coffee
> 
> 
> 
> _


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> That's you!
> That's not a cat...that is Rabbit.


And this is you and me having coffee together............


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Liberty




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> And this is you and me having coffee together............
> 
> 
> View attachment 220774


 oh, Yeah!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Mizmo

we all need our coffee..purrrr


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty

Tish said:


> View attachment 220922


It should have said...you die, you die.  Then it would have rhymed! LOL!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish

Liberty said:


> It should have said...you die, you die.  Then it would have rhymed! LOL!


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Meanderer

Sheridan, Wyoming


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Forerunner

It's too late to be talking about coffee since it's 6 hours and 40 minutes before I can have some.


----------



## Forerunner

It's a sad, sad, thing...Lol


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

Meanderer said:


> Sheridan, Wyoming


My Sister, Kate and her husband were visiting yesterday from Sheridan Wyoming, and gave me this Cowboy Cafe mug as an early 80th birthday present.  It's a beauty!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Forerunner

katlupe said:


> View attachment 221082


Then it's talky time!!!


----------



## Forerunner

I am pleased to announce that in my vicinity, it _is _coffee time! Yeah!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## katlupe

Meanderer said:


> My Sister, Kate and her husband were visiting yesterday from Sheridan Wyoming, and gave me this Cowboy Cafe mug as an early 80th birthday present.  It's a beauty!
> View attachment 221070


I love that cup! I used to be in a cowboy show, but I was not a cowboy (an Indian).


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## Forerunner

Good morning. It's 6:08 A.M. and 15C in S.W. Ontario.
I'm looking forward to next year...as I have for the past 53. Sigh!
Guess I can always go fishing!
Go, Leafs, go!


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Forerunner

Second cup...coming up!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Forerunner

Meanderer said:


>


That'll do...for now! Lol


----------



## Liberty




----------



## GoneFishin

Forerunner said:


> Good morning. It's 6:08 A.M. and 15C in S.W. Ontario.
> I'm looking forward to next year...as I have for the past 53. Sigh!
> Guess I can always go fishing!
> *Go, Leafs, go!*


Its Gone Leafs Gone. Another 7th game letdown and another first round exit


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Forerunner

Can you imagine how squirrels would act if they drank coffee?


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Forerunner

katlupe said:


> View attachment 221311


Hey, where'd you get my picture from? Lol


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

What if Starbucks Marketed Like a Church? A Parable.


----------



## GoneFishin

and bring us our coffee. Now!


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Forerunner

I am thankful for coffee!


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

Liberty said:


> View attachment 221359


*This looks so cozy, that I don't think I would want to leave.*


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## Forerunner

I've heard of Neuro-Link...what we really need is Neuro-Drink!


----------



## Liberty

Tish said:


> *This looks so cozy, that I don't think I would want to leave.*


So agree with you.  Its my kind of place, books,overstuffed comfortable chairs and coffee...what could be better?!  Such great ambiance inspires us, huh.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## katlupe




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Mizmo

Just had mine...lots left


----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Forerunner

.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GoneFishin

Tim Hortons introduces an even darker roast coffee




by the Royal Canadian Air Farce


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Bella




----------



## Lara

*"No Fun Jo Decaf"*
The worst way to start your day 
Double whammy...No fun and No Caffeine


----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

Ken N Tx said:


>


----------



## Lara

Where coffee aroma is in the air, Love is in the air

 Follow the aroma to find your soulmate.

 Obviously I just made that up.  But why not? Makes sense to me


----------



## Meanderer

_Coffee, before Vows........!



_


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer

presto......!


----------



## Meanderer

How to Make a Full Cup of Coffee DISAPPEAR - Magic Trick


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lara

Baby it's cold outside  I really can't stay  The coffee is warm  Okay


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Bella




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Jace

Coffer has a rough time here...

It gets " mugged" every single day!


----------



## Meanderer

Bella said:


>


I like it hot!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> I like it hot!


Some do


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## GoneFishin

When it comes to coffee, size matters


----------



## Meanderer

_MELLOW COFFEE...._


----------



## Bella




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty

The Kitty Koffee Kafe, its tail waging good!


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Meanderer

A flyby of Giant Coffee pots....???


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Bella




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## oldpop




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

_"CALLING ALL COFFEE......"!_


----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Bella

*R2-D2 Coffee Press*


----------



## JonSR77

No such thing as too much coffee


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose

oldpop said:


>


That's hilarious!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## katlupe




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Bella




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## katlupe

What is silence!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

*DIAL "C" FOR COFFEE........!*
_











_


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lara

good morning


----------



## katlupe




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

Caffè Florian is a coffee house situated in Venice, Italy. It was established in 1720 and is the oldest coffee house in continuous operation in Italy, and one of the oldest in the world.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## Bella




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## katlupe




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Abbi Dabbi Doo




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pink Biz

*A truck shaped like a coffee pot was used to promote Gevalia coffee in Sweden, 1950.

*


----------



## Meanderer

Pink Biz said:


> *A truck shaped like a coffee pot was used to promote Gevalia coffee in Sweden, 1950.
> 
> View attachment 222567*


Very Cool!


----------



## Meanderer

That truck was towing a trailer which contained a coffee bar. Gevalia also had smaller vehicles in similar fashion - like this VW van.


----------



## oldpop

I got to get my morning coffee...Yee Haaa!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## GoneFishin

Come on honey, lets go to Timmies for a coffee
 

Tim Hortons


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Meanderer

GAlady said:


> View attachment 222657


_Starbucks..."Made In China"!_

"Currently, China sits second, behind only the U.S., as Starbucks’ second largest market, with the coffee giant expecting the Asian nation to one day overtake the Western powerhouse, eventually securing sole possession of first place. In a recent report filed by _Bloomberg_, the American chain has set a plan in motion to help fast track this prediction by opening a new store every 15 hours through the year 2022, resulting in 6,000 stores when all is said and done."


----------



## Meanderer

This Is the Largest Starbucks Store in the World

"Behold: The Shanghai Reserve Roastery, located on the busy West Nanjing Road in Shanghai, China. _This 30,000 sq. ft. “temple” to all things caffeinated will be “the first fully immersive coffee experience in Asia,”_ according to a press release."


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Bella




----------



## Liberty

Abbi Dabbi Doo said:


>


----------



## Liberty

Meanderer said:


> This Is the Largest Starbucks Store in the World
> 
> "Behold: The Shanghai Reserve Roastery, located on the busy West Nanjing Road in Shanghai, China. _This 30,000 sq. ft. “temple” to all things caffeinated will be “the first fully immersive coffee experience in Asia,”_ according to a press release."


Wonder if they are on lock down now?!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat

Meanderer said:


> This Is the Largest Starbucks Store in the World
> 
> "Behold: The Shanghai Reserve Roastery, located on the busy West Nanjing Road in Shanghai, China. _This 30,000 sq. ft. “temple” to all things caffeinated will be “the first fully immersive coffee experience in Asia,”_ according to a press release."


Wow.  For a Communist country, this looks more like Capitalism at its finest.


----------



## Meanderer

Lewkat said:


> Wow.  For a Communist country, this looks more like Capitalism at its finest.


"Coffee is the opium of the people."


----------



## Lara

When your coffee looks like this in the morning you're not fully awake...


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

Good morning!


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Bella




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Bella




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

_Good morning, and welcome to Coffee Corner!
_
__


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Bella




----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo

It's that time.......


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Meanderer

But first, COFFEE!


----------



## Meanderer

Alaskan Coffeebreak




Rie Munoz - Art


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Bella




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish

Bella said:


>


Haha, love it!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty

Ken N Tx said:


>


What kind of an animal is that, Ken?


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Hola Cuban Cafe,  Fernandina Beach, FL


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## TC Steve

Everyday work coffee tumbler..


----------



## Meanderer

TC Steve said:


> View attachment 223424Everyday work coffee tumbler..


@TC Steve Welcome to Senior Forums, and thanks for your post!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish

@Liberty looks like an Echidna to me.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## Ken N Tx

Liberty said:


> What kind of an animal is that, Ken?








Not a native Texan!!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Good morning, all! 




Coffee & biscuits


----------



## GAlady

**


----------



## Liberty

Ken N Tx said:


> Not a native Texan!!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## katlupe




----------



## RadishRose

Tish said:


> @Liberty looks like an Echidna to me.


Do you mean the porcupine?


----------



## Pink Biz

☕️  ☕️


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish

RadishRose said:


> Do you mean the porcupine?


It could be a porcupine, do they eat ants?
I am so confused.

Echidna


Porcupine


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

GAlady said:


> View attachment 223640


Put on a Happy Face! (Video)


----------



## oldpop




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Liberty

RadishRose said:


> Do you mean the porcupine?


Is that what it is?


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Bella




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## Bella




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose

Liberty said:


> Is that what it is?


I'm not sure anymore....


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

*JUBILEE: *"Jubilee is the name used locally for a natural phenomenon that occurs on the shores of Mobile Bay. The only place in the world this happens. It is the unique occurrence of an abundance of sea life coming to the shore in the early hours of the morning and is celebrated by our Gulf Coast communities. Just like the Jubilee itself, this blend has a uniqueness, with great taste, and smooth finish." (_Formerly our Red Gourmet Dark)_


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Meanderer

Bernardaud Ecume Platinum coffee/teapot


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty

RadishRose said:


> I'm not sure anymore....


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> Bernardaud Ecume Platinum coffee/teapot


ECUME PLATINE​ 
Hot beverage server 12 cups 33.8 oz​ 
*                  $788              *

                    Reference 0738 / 20517 
Made in Limoges, France ⚑


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Bella




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GoneFishin

*Coffee* Table


----------



## Liberty

Coffee for the coffee table!


----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## katlupe




----------



## GoneFishin

Octopus *coffee* table


----------



## Bella

@GoneFishin - To go with the table!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty

Bella said:


> @GoneFishin - To go with the table!


Cool...so very cool!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GoneFishin

Bella said:


> @GoneFishin - To go with the table!


Right on! Love it!


----------



## Mizmo

Still lots left.....


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## oldpop




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## Bella




----------



## Meanderer

Hooked on _COFFEE_!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Trila




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

How Does a Coffee Become a Crown Jewel?





"After nearly four years and over three-hundred releases of Crown Jewels shipped to thousands of customers worldwide, we finally decided to put in writing an answer to the question, “How do you choose a Crown Jewel?” Thanks for your patience."

"It’s not the first time the question has come up, but it’s one that, from the inside, has always seemed somehow self explanatory. These coffees are great. We love them. Put ‘em in a box!"

"In fact, there’s a healthy balance of a number of factors, both quantifiable and intangible, and now’s as good a time as any to peel back the curtain into how the process works."
Read More


----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## Bella




----------



## Meanderer

Is there a Doctor Coffee in the house?


----------



## Liberty




----------



## katlupe




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Trila




----------



## oldpop




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

oldpop said:


>


I love that coffee table, it's gorgeous.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

_Happy Friday!  Welcome to Coffee Corner!
_


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## Bella




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Trila

Boy!  Did I ever sleep in this morning!!! LOL


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Midwinter Stonehenge Earth Dinnerware


----------



## Meanderer

Stonehenge Solstice original coffee painting Painting by Georgeta Blanaru


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## Liberty

*Good morning Sunday!

*


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Bella




----------



## RadishRose

Pappy said:


> View attachment 224910


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Phynix

Pardon, do you have tea?  I'd quite love a cuppa.


----------



## Meanderer

Phynix said:


> Pardon, do you have tea?  I'd quite love a cuppa.


Sure thing!


----------



## Meanderer

Prince Charles climbed out of a van owned by the deli,  Mainstreet Trading Company, in St Boswells, Melrose, during his busy day of engagements in Scotland (2019)


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe




----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## Meanderer

Flying the *COFFEE* Flag......


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

The LAW of COFFEE......


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Bella




----------



## Liberty

Phynix said:


> Pardon, do you have tea?  I'd quite love a cuppa.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## Lewkat

Flag Day coffee.


----------



## Bella




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Bella




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## katlupe




----------



## oldpop




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

*Me before Coffee.  *


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Meanderer

_ black coffee missoula_​_



_


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty

Welcome to the Kitty Cafe!


----------



## Bella




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## oldpop




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Meanderer

_Father, Knows COFFEE!_


----------



## Meanderer

....at home with coffee!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Bella




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

Dad Takes Great “Mug-Shots” Of His Kids!
















(SEE MORE)


----------



## Meanderer

Happy Father's Day!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Bella




----------



## Liberty




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

_Welcome to Coffee Corner!
_
__


----------



## Meanderer

BallOOnists gO with the flOw.....Of COFFEE!




...."but they've got Coffee!"


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Bella




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## katlupe




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Meanderer

_Today is the longest day of the year.....to drink coffee!



_


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Bella




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Liberty




----------



## katlupe




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## katlupe




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Maywalk

I did not want to stir mine in case I spoilt the plane.


----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish

*Need Coffee *


----------



## oldpop




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

A Lazy Afternoon in a Hammock Cafe
                                   Swinging the time away at a hammock cafe in Tokyo.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Bella




----------



## Pappy




----------



## CinnamonSugar

katlupe said:


> View attachment 226493


And a lovely, fun, special, HAPPY Birthday @katlupe !


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## katlupe

CinnamonSugar said:


> And a lovely, fun, special, HAPPY Birthday @katlupe !


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## katlupe

Deja Brew around the corner from my home...........


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Patricia

MarciKS said:


> View attachment 226605


I love coffee.


----------



## Patricia

katlupe said:


> Deja Brew around the corner from my home...........
> 
> View attachment 226533


Such a clever name for the shop.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## CinnamonSugar

Patricia said:


> I love coffee.


If I missed your post under the introduction thread, *welcome to the forum * @Patricia !


----------



## oldpop




----------



## Liberty

Do I smell a donut run this morning?!


----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Bella




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Tish




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Patricia

CinnamonSugar said:


> If I missed your post under the introduction thread, *welcome to the forum * @Patricia !


Thank you


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Bella




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Coffee and Quackers.......


----------



## Pink Biz

☕️ 🕶


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer

#29........


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Liberty

Yum, nothing like enjoying that morning coffee!


----------



## GAlady




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Bella




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Patricia

katlupe said:


> View attachment 227133


Good morning! Thanks for reminding me to get up and make some coffee.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Patricia

Any suggestions for making iced coffee for later today?


----------



## Mizmo

it's that time......lots left


----------



## Trila

Mizmo said:


> it's that time......lots left
> 
> View attachment 227139


Yes!  Please!


----------



## Trila




----------



## RadishRose

Patricia said:


> Any suggestions for making iced coffee for later today?


I have a hazelnut syrup for iced coffee. It's pretty tasty!


----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Patricia

RadishRose said:


> I have a hazelnut syrup for iced coffee. It's pretty tasty!


How do you prepare your iced coffee?


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## katlupe




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Bella




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose

Patricia said:


> How do you prepare your iced coffee?


I just add a packet of Stevia, some milk and a few ice cubes.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## katlupe




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Liberty

Hmmm...coffee will be ready real soon!


----------



## Bella




----------



## katlupe




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Marie5656

*4 AM and I appear to be up for a while at least.  Took a sponge bath, washed my hair and actually feel better.  Still need to get my sleep patterns back to normal..but it has only been two days.

*


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

_"Coffee, we get Coffee....we get cups and cups of COFFEE!"
"Dear Perry, would you be so kind, to fill up my cup....with the COFFEE I like best!"_








Perry Como


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty

Mmmm, mmm good!


----------



## Bella

*



*​


----------



## GAlady




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Patricia

Many of you make coffee very early.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Liberty




----------



## CinnamonSugar

Seriously!


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Bella




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Bella

​


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Patricia

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 227621





Liberty said:


> View attachment 227807


The coffee looks so good. I need to go to the store. I'm out of coffee today.


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pink Biz

*Oui, oui!

*


----------



## Patricia

Pink Biz said:


> *Oui, oui!
> 
> View attachment 227931*


Looks nice.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

Good morning!


----------



## Patricia

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 227945


Good morning. Looking at the posts yesterday was hard with no coffee at the house, so I'm especially thankful to have some today.


----------



## Patricia

Meanderer said:


> Good morning!
> 
> View attachment 227947


Looks like a nice place to start the day.


----------



## Meanderer

How Many Cups of Coffee in a Pound? 





"So just how many cups of coffee are in a pound of coffee beans? And how does brew method, strength, and roast affect it? In this post, I dive pretty deep to share my measurements and findings in a couple of simple charts. (Metrics include espresso cups, coffee mugs, travel mugs, and liters/ounces.)"

"On average, you can make about 30 cups of coffee with one pound of coffee. If you favor espresso, you can make 153 double shots with one pound of ground coffee. Even with these variables, the wider range can be from 5 to 30+ cups of coffee for every pound of coffee (bean or grounds)."

(Read More)


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Tip$ For Coffee Connoi$$eurs on a Budget  LINK




"A cup of coffee is a morning ritual for many people. For those who don’t mind microwaving yesterday’s coffee, this article is not for you! If you, Frugalite, are a coffee-fancier and would like some tips for how to stretch your coffee dollar, read on.  Here are my best thrifty tips on blending, preparing, maintaining equipment, and attending to your coffee."

_"I usually buy a pound or two of my ideal, high-quality bean, often organic. My preference is to buy coffee that takes care of the local ecosystem of these faraway places and invests in the workers who help produce this tasty bean."

"To balance the high-quality blend with a thrifty bean, I buy a pound or two of the grocery store brand, medium-roast arabica bean. I find a 50-50 blend retains a surprising amount of the unique flavors in the high-end coffee. One reason for this is that a medium roast basic arabica bean won’t have any disproportionate influence on the blend but rather play a supporting role." __ (READ MORE)_


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Meanderer

Uttapam with courgettes and a cup of coffee.....


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Patricia

katlupe said:


> View attachment 228196


Good morning.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Patricia

Pappy said:


> View attachment 228201


Good morning.


----------



## Patricia

Meanderer said:


>


Good morning.


----------



## Patricia

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 228191


Good morning.


----------



## Meanderer

Thoughts from within a mug **
by Alicia D Clarke

coffee, so delicate, yet so simple.

it can give you the highest of buzzes,

to the deepest of thoughts.

coffee is a blank canvas.

the drinker is the artist.

splashing vibrant coats of sugar and milk, creamer flowing from brushes.

spoons clanking and stirring a beautiful picture.

creating one of a kind work.

to each cup of coffee his own.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy

Patricia said:


> Good morning.


Good morning to you..


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

"The snapper is renowned for her elaborate 'spoof' productions, which give an imaginary and amusing behind-the-scenes look into the world of celebrities and royals, such as this imagined coffee break scene."


----------



## Meanderer

*Taylor Street Baristas — Mayfair*
_22 Brooks Mews W1K 4DY
 Beans: Union_





_" _Hidden down a mews behind Claridge’s, Taylor Street’s Mayfair location is their most laid back spot in London. Both the staff (hipsters) and the customers (hedge fund managers) seem to be enjoying themselves, but the coffee is still taken seriously."


----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pink Biz

*Coffee seller - Cairo, Egypt (1933)

*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Bella




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

*Scary coffee! 

*


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish

Too Funny.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Bella




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer

......in tune with Coffee!


----------



## Patricia

Meanderer said:


> ......in tune with Coffee!


I use a percolator to make coffee.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Meanderer

How your morning coffee can help you survive an earthquake (link to video)


----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pink Biz

*Ouch!

*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose

Tish said:


> View attachment 229080


#5-


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer

Posta Road Nairobi Gallery, Nairobi Kenya


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

_To boldly go where no one has gone before!_


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

_Black, two sugars please. 




_


----------



## Meanderer

The game's adrink...........


----------



## Meanderer

Elementary.......


----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Bella




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Tish

Meanderer said:


> _Black, two sugars please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


The same way I take my coffee.


----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

THREE STOOGES COFFEE - Outtake with MOE and CURLY'S GRANDSON


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Meanderer

_Welcome to Coffee Corner.....!_


----------



## Meanderer

Listen Up, Gardeners – Don’t Throw Away Coffee Grounds And Eggshells!


"If you have a garden at home, start saving those used coffee grounds and eggshells! These two natural products contain multiple properties and minerals that are extremely beneficial to plant growth. Here are six great reasons to save your coffee grounds and eggshells to enjoy healthy, happy plants."


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty

Good morning!


----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Bella




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## oldpop




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

Good morning!


----------



## Meanderer

Tom Jones performing “One More Cup Of Coffee” taken from his brand new album ’Surrounded By Time’ filmed at Real World Studios in Wiltshire, UK.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Bella




----------



## Right Now




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

Amazon.com: Batman the Dark Knight Coffee Pot


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer

Venn will the coffee be ready?


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


>


"STOP"....for COFFEE! Love it!


----------



## Meanderer

caffe venn diagram


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## katlupe




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Patricia

Happy Coffee!


----------



## RadishRose

Mizmo said:


> View attachment 230066


The coffee pot has the same hat on as Goofy's!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Mizmo

RadishRose said:


> The coffee pot has the same hat on as Goofy's!


how observant of you!!! ..... you must have had coupla cups ahead of me, though I did notice it seems to have a tie on...


----------



## RadishRose

Mizmo said:


> how observant of you!!! ..... you must have had coupla cups ahead of me, though I did notice it seems to have a tie on...


@Mizmo, I was wondering what that long black thing was!. A tie? I took another look and it popped out at me....it's an EAR, just like Goofy's!. The spout would be his nose and the other ear would be on the other side. ROFL!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Mizmo

RadishRose said:


> @Mizmo, I was wondering what that long black thing was!. A tie? I took another look and it popped out at me....it's an EAR, just like Goofy's!. The spout would be his nose and the other ear would be on the other side. ROFL!




Oh yes I can see it could be an ear but the spout....Goofy would surely be offended


----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> The coffee pot has the same hat on as Goofy's!


...same shoes & ears too!


----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Meanderer

katlupe said:


> View attachment 230126


....how true!


----------



## katlupe




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> ...same shoes & ears too!


Yup!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer

"Historic photo of the Federal Coffee Palace in Melbourne at 555 Collins St which was set up as a temperance hotel with over 400 bedrooms. Later the owners got a liquor license."(State Library of Victoria )


----------



## Meanderer

Coffee Palace, Geelong, Victoria, circa 1890


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Bella




----------



## Tish




----------



## Patricia

Happy Thursday Coffee


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Patricia said:


> Happy Thursday Coffee


@Patricia   Thanks for posting your coffee words.....(hold the graphics)!  Sometimes a cup of coffee is worth a thousand words.......(first thing in the morning)!  Remember that Mona Lisa probably needed that first cup of coffee, before sitting for her portrait.


----------



## Meanderer

Good morning!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Bella




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Trila




----------



## Patricia

Happy Coffee Friday! Have a nice weekend.


----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Meanderer

The Coffee has landed!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

The Elk NYC cafe | Restaurant new york


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## katlupe




----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> View attachment 230916


What a huge collection!. I recognized a few;
Chase & Sanborn
Sanka
8 O'clock
Maxwell House


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

Good Coffee Morning!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Patricia

Happy Coffee Monday!


----------



## Bella




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Blessed

Unless it is a cold glass of pineapple juice for those of us that don't drink coffee.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe

Blessed said:


> Unless it is a cold glass of pineapple juice for those of us that don't drink coffee.


I'll take your share if you don't mind!


----------



## Meanderer

13 Amazing Health Benefits of Pineapple Juice


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Patricia

Happy Coffee Tuesday!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Bella




----------



## Creek Pirate

Meanderer said:


> Welcome to Coffee Corner!
> 
> View attachment 39456


I really like this opening picture, very cool!


----------



## Meanderer

Creek Pirate said:


> I really like this opening picture, very cool!


@Creek Pirate Thanks, and welcome back to Senior Forums!


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

Meanderer said:


> @Creek Pirate Thanks, and welcome back to Senior Forums!
> View attachment 231297View attachment 231298


The pirate cup looks so much like Johnny Depp.
I am going to have to crochet one like it.


----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

Coffee Man by Alex Falco









The Way We Drink Coffee in Cuba ...or the Cuban Coffee "Crisis"




_"Caliente (Hot), Amargo (Bitter), Fuerte (Strong) and Escaso (Short). This is the coffee that we Cubans drink. With a glass of water, that you drink before… so that you are left savoring the taste of coffee in your mouth, and smokers drink it with their cigar or cigarette."__  (Read More)_


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Bella

*This Alarm Clock Will Wake You Up With A Fresh Cup Of Coffee!  





*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Patricia

Happy Coffee Wednesday!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer

Making coffee | In Reverse |


----------



## Meanderer

_"Now DOTS good coffee!"




_


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

_*GOLD RUSH COFFEE......Eureka, CA*










_
_"Thar's COFFEE in them thar Hills.....!_


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## katlupe




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Good morning!
_Welcome to Coffee Corner....! _


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

​


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## GAlady




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Bella




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Patricia

Happy Coffee! Have a nice weekend.


----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Meanderer

_"What do McDonald’s, Frank Lloyd Wright and The Jetsons have in common? Plug them into Google and you might be surprised to learn that there’s a major connection. The answer is __Googie Architecture__."




_


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 231922


WOW...a three story Coffee House!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## GAlady




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Bella

​


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

"The Morning Coffee"...1924...Mario Tozzi


----------



## katlupe




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz

☕️  ☕️


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Meanderer

The life cycle of a cup of coffee - A.J. Jacobs


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty

Monday coffee!


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Patricia

Happy Coffee Monday!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Remy

I've been using the Califia barista blend oat milk as my coffee creamer. It's good. It's supposed to froth but I don't have a frother. I tried the Oat-ly, not nearly as good.


----------



## Bella

Remy said:


> I've been using the Califia barista blend oat milk as my coffee creamer. It's good. It's supposed to froth but* I don't have a frother.* I tried the Oat-ly, not nearly as good.


I don't have a frother. I use an immersion blender. It works great!


----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Bella




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Patricia

Happy Coffee Tuesday!


----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

_Folk Magick Coffee



_
My Superpower?  I can make Coffee disappear!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Patricia

Happy Coffee Wednesday!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Right Now




----------



## Bella




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz

Every cappuccino served at Caffe Reggio (Greenwich Village NYC) is historic. *It was here that the first Italian cappuccinos were served in the United States*, from a cappuccino machine built in 1902. 

The original owner used the life savings he earned from cutting hair to open the cafe in 1927. The original cappuccino machine is still on display in the cafe today.


----------



## oldpop




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Meanderer

Good morning!


----------



## katlupe




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Patricia

Happy Coffee Thursday!


----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

_Like a Rinestone Coffee....._


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Patricia

Happy Coffee Friday! Have a nice weekend.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Bella




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

Bella said:


>


Bring it on Girly


----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Meanderer

60s 70s flower power West Bend party perk, vintage 30 cup electric coffee percolator


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## Kaila

Help yourselves, my SF friends!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

Give this baby it's morning coffee!!
`


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Bella

​


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

_Its Only a COFFEE Mooon....!



_


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

NOTE: This Video is from November 2019, so at 1: 25 on the video you can stop it.  The outdated forecast follows.




Coffee Weather Forecast


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

*Purple coffee*_ is brewing in Chinatown-International District _


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> NOTE: This Video is from November 2019, so at 1: 25 on the video you can stop it.  The outdated forecast follows.
> 
> Coffee Weather Forecast


That is so cool!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Bella




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## RadishRose

Devil Mountain Black Label contains 1,555 mg of caffeine. To put that in everyday terms, a 12-oz. cup of this brew equals _six times_ the caffeine you’ll find in an average cup—and more than three times the amount Mayo Clinic says you should have in a day.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

The spot for Coffee!


----------



## katlupe




----------



## GAlady




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Mizmo

That time...fed up chasing that  fly..


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Meanderer

_The Electric Coffee Test..._​_







“One principal said that she was dosed acid by a student (putting one or two hits in her coffee) and just went about her day as normal, attended meetings and what not."

"She was familiar with the experience and didn’t need to go home. She waited for another day to discipline him and let him know the legal implications of what he had done and how serious the police would find it if she reported.”_


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

_Laura Rust Ceramics_


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Bella




----------



## Lara

Stoneware Drip Glazed Coffee Mug


----------



## Tish

Mizmo said:


> View attachment 234125


On my way!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lara

Eggs Benedict with Coffee
Arguably rated the best foodie town in the US...the BlueRidge mountain town of Asheville NC.
This restaurant is called "Grace & Lightness"


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Meanderer

_Can Coffee Really Make You Happy?_

"According to the Elevate website, “Elevate Smart Coffee is a great tasting micro-ground, functional coffee that contains a proprietary blend of Nootropic ingredients. Nootropics are all-natural amino acids, choline, and fat burners typically found in protein-rich foods but not always easy to get from diet alone. Nootropics are designed to assist with mental clarity, memory, and energy. So when you need a boost, get “elevated” with Elevate Smart Coffee.” (Read More)


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Bella




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Pappy




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Bella




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Meanderer

_Drinking Coffee, like an Egyptian....._

"Have a look at this terrific piece of papyrus Molly W has created at home - it looks great (but does smell a bit of coffee - I wonder if they drank it in Ancient Egypt?!)."













A Cairo coffee shop, by night.....


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty

Drink Coffee...get Wise.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Bella




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

INCA COFFEE


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

_*Inka Dinka Do Coffee.......*_


----------



## katlupe




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Bella




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

_Good morning!_


----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## katlupe




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Bella




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Tish




----------



## Patricia

Seemingly some of you have been enjoying your coffee while I've been mostly without for a while due to a stomach bug going around. I finally had a cup earlier today. Happy Coffee.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Good morning!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Bella




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer

_"Hello, I'm Johnny Coffee'!



_
_
"The Coffee in Black"!





"I fell into Ring of Fire Coffee......!"



_
_Aroma:  Smoky & Woody
Body:  Medium to Full
Flavor:  Dark Chocolate
Acidity:  Low
Aftertaste:  Short_
_
_


----------



## Meanderer

G,day!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## katlupe




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Patricia

New coffee beans here since the local store can't get the usual. Now trying Grizzly Claw whole coffee beans. So good!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## oldpop

I love that color blue. That's what cought my eye.


----------



## Meanderer

Patricia said:


> New coffee beans here since the local store can't get the usual. Now trying Grizzly Claw whole coffee beans. So good!


----------



## Meanderer

We serve Excellent Coffee!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Trila

Tish said:


> View attachment 230976


I love this kind of wall art!   It's the kind of thing that I would have in my kitchen!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lara

Coffee Bus in Asheville, NC where I'm visiting my daughter.
This is close enough for me to walk to. It has a beautiful courtyard off to the right. 
I've driven by but haven't gone yet.


----------



## Bella




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish

Trila said:


> I love this kind of wall art!   It's the kind of thing that I would have in my kitchen!


I have been thinking the same thing.


----------



## Meanderer

"She, who must be caffeinated....!"


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## oldpop




----------



## katlupe




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Bella




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pink Biz

☕️  ☕️  ☕️


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## -Oy-

Coffee? Or a meal?

Promotional shot I did for a local cafe.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

Good morning!


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## katlupe




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

*Learn more about Kona Coffee History*

"Along the Kona Coast about 14 miles south of Kailua-Kona between mile markers 111 and 112, you will find The Kona Historical Society offices, H.N. Greenwell Store Museum and the Portuguese Stone Oven. This consortium of living history, Kona coffee history and bread baking make for the perfect synthesis in education, coffee and community."  (Read More)


----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty

Coffee & books, the perfect inspiring literary duo!


----------



## Liberty

My perfect imaginary Coffee Book hangout!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Bella




----------



## Patricia

All the coffee looks so good. Happy Coffee.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## oldpop




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Meanderer

*Thoughts from within a mug *
by Alicia D Clarke

coffee, so delicate, yet so simple.

it can give you the highest of buzzes,

to the deepest of thoughts.

coffee is a blank canvas.

the drinker is the artist.

splashing vibrant coats of sugar and milk, creamer flowing from brushes. spoons clanking and stirring a beautiful picture.

creating one of a kind work.

to each cup of coffee his own.


----------



## Meanderer

_Good Morning!  Welcome to Coffee Corner!
_
__


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

GAlady said:


> View attachment 236124


A Gopher?


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

GAlady said:


> View attachment 236123


Why Audrey Hepburn Couldn't Stand George Peppard


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## katlupe




----------



## MarciKS

katlupe said:


> View attachment 236206


can we come join u for coffee kat?


----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe

MarciKS said:


> can we come join u for coffee kat?


Absolutely! I would love it if you did!!!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

Good morning!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## -Oy-

Three of my favourite 'C' things. Taken in Manchester a few years ago.


----------



## Bella




----------



## Mizmo

GAlady said:


> View attachment 236283



*I want that croissant!*


----------



## -Oy-

Taken just now


----------



## Pink Biz

☕️


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lara

This place is practically next door to me in Asheville (just visiting)


----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Meanderer

VORTEX COFFEE








​


----------



## Bella




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

☕️ 

​


----------



## Maywalk

I loved this.


----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


> ☕️
> 
> View attachment 236482​


----------



## Tish

Pink Biz said:


> ☕️
> 
> View attachment 236482​


----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


>


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

"Small family run coffee shop in the heart of Blairgowrie, specialising in homemade scones, baked goods and homemade soups."

1 Allan street, Blairgowrie, PH10 6AB


----------



## Meanderer

A welcome break in a long day on the field. early 1900s


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

_Be sure to stock up......!



_


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

The _COFFEE_ is Out There!


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lara

Happy Sunday morning coffee...amen!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer

_You never know just what's around the next West Bend......!_​


----------



## Meanderer

Bellatazza Coffee Truck


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Bella




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Meanderer

_COFFEE UNPLUGGED!_
Our Guide to the Basics of Unplugged Coffee Making

"While you can’t argue with the reliability of a good old Mr. Coffee, there are a lot of reasons you might find yourself drawn to the myriad unplugged brewing options out there. Affordable electric options rarely heat water sufficiently to get the most out of your beans, and sometimes you just don’t want another appliance cluttering up your kitchen when there are so many great manual choices."  (Read More)





"High quality commercial grinders will easily put you out a couple thousand dollars, but there are plenty of serviceable home versions like the popular Baratza Encore. There are even a few great manual grinders out there."


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Bella




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer

Good morning!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Mizmo

COFFEE SHOP FUN.. JOIN ME..


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Bella




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

Good morning!


----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose

RadishRose said:


>


Did anyone notice the writing on the Maxwell House coffee can?
It says- "Googleme420". I did and then vaguely remembered the meaning.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty

RadishRose said:


> Did anyone notice the writing on the Maxwell House coffee can?
> It says- "Googleme420". I did and then vaguely remembered the meaning.


What is the meaning Radish?


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lara

Liberty said:


> What is the meaning Radish?


I think it's just the way the younger generation advertises for followers of their Instagram page etc


----------



## Lara

Only 114 Mornings of Coffee until ChristmasHOt HOt HOt


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

Liberty said:


> What is the meaning Radish?


A date and or time to smoke pot.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## oldpop




----------



## katlupe




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

_Hummingbird Coffee_


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty

Lara said:


> I think it's just the way the younger generation advertises for followers of their Instagram page etc


Oh...makes sense, kinda - thanks Lara!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lara

Good Morning from Lotsa' Dots...


----------



## Meanderer

_Labor Day Dots....print it and make a job out of it!_


----------



## Lara

Are You Ready for Labor Day Traffic & Sales?


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty

Happy Sunday Morning Coffetime!


----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

​




​


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Meanderer

_A Van Diagram.........?_


----------



## DebraMae




----------



## Meanderer

This Man is Not George Clooney and He is Not Drinking Nespresso





"An Israeli court has ruled that Tel Aviv-based roastery and single-serve seller Espresso Club can continue to air television ads featuring a guy from New Jersey who kind of looks like George Clooney."

"The company filed a lawsuit after Espresso Club began airing commercials in Israel featuring David Siegel, a Clooney impersonator originally from Queens who now lives in Englewood, N.J."
See the Espresso Club George Clooney Knockoff Commercial​


----------



## Tish




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Bella




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer

(Here's a Breakfast Bonus idea fer breakfast tomorrow, with yer Coffee!)

How to Make the Perfect Pancake | Light and Fluffy Pancake


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Rare Back to the Grind Coffee Cup
first one by dorothymessenger, $20.11


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Hollow

I adore coffee, so I'm delighted to find this little corner. Now lemme see if I can post a gif





Oh my word..it worked! Go me and my coffee bean self!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## CinnamonSugar

GAlady said:


> View attachment 237982


You sure find gorgeous pics, @GAlady !  I feel like I’m right there— wherever ‘there’ is


----------



## Meanderer

Hollow said:


> I adore coffee, so I'm delighted to find this little corner. Now lemme see if I can post a gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my word..it worked! Go me and my coffee bean self!


@Hollow Welcome to Coffee Corner, and thank you for the snappy coffee gif!


----------



## Pink Biz

Welcome @Hollow! ☕️


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Hollow

Oh it takes more than one coffe to get me to this stage though!


----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

_"It's a Ripper!"_


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Hollow

This is me & coffee. If my house went on fire...I would grab the dog and the coffee machine.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Meanderer

Owlhoot Mug


----------



## Pink Biz

*I didn't know that coffee starts out as starfish! *


----------



## Hollow

Pink Biz said:


> *I didn't know that coffee starts out as starfish! *
> 
> View attachment 238316


I love this image! If I had a printer I would have this on my kitchen wall, it's great!


----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Coffee fit for a king. #Chockmate


----------



## Meanderer

Royal Castle Mug, Coffee/Tea & Burger!


----------



## katlupe




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## -Oy-

A quiet afternoon snooping about Preston with camera - and if course a coffee stop


----------



## Bella




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Somber coffee




"Uncharacteristically Somber, This 76-Year-Old Native of East Randolph, Vermont, Finishes His Morning's Third Cup of Coffee. Since His Legs Went Bad He Is Now Able to Do Only Small Repair Jobs. His Work Career Included That of a Farmer, Lumberjack, Mechanic, Ice Cutter, Hotel Manager, Professional Chauffeur and Handyman, 06/1974."


----------



## Meanderer

Good morning!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty

Happy Saturday, folks!


----------



## RadishRose

Best coffee!


----------



## Mizmo

Good morning...late start today


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

*Coffee Dark.....*


----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## Meanderer

Good morning!


----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## CinnamonSugar

GAlady said:


> View attachment 238980


::Sigh of bliss::


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> Good morning!


I'm just dazzled by this collection!


----------



## RadishRose

RadishRose said:


> I'm just dazzled by this collection!





​


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Mizmo

It is that time....


----------



## amwassil

I thought there might already be a coffee conversation. And here it is! 

I didn't always love coffee. In fact for half my adult life it never even registered on my radar. I no longer recall just why I finally started drinking coffee every morning, but I did. And I'm glad I did. So here I am, drinking coffee every morning and loving it. I've been eating a ketogenic diet for 5 1/2+ years and have made my morning coffee an integral part of my daily diet. Each and every morning I drink about 800ml of what I call 'Keto Coffee'. That simply means that I add a mix of proteins and fats that match my daily macros. It tastes pretty much just like my coffee with cream I drank for years previously. I love it and my day always starts on a positive note because of it. Cheerio!


----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

amwassil said:


> I thought there might already be a coffee conversation. And here it is!
> 
> I didn't always love coffee. In fact for half my adult life it never even registered on my radar. I no longer recall just why I finally started drinking coffee every morning, but I did. And I'm glad I did. So here I am, drinking coffee every morning and loving it. I've been eating a ketogenic diet for 5 1/2+ years and have made my morning coffee an integral part of my daily diet. Each and every morning I drink about 800ml of what I call 'Keto Coffee'. That simply means that I add a mix of proteins and fats that match my daily macros. It tastes pretty much just like my coffee with cream I drank for years previously. I love it and my day always starts on a positive note because of it. Cheerio!


@amwassil  Hello and welcome to Senior Forums!  Thanks for sharing your thoughts on coffee, here at Coffee Corner.  Please stop by the Introductions Section and tell us more about yourself!  Hope you stay around and become part of the group.


----------



## Tish

@amwassil Welcome to the group!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer

_The Pharaoh's Coffee



_​


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Meanderer

Espresso: Britain’s Coffee Revolution




MOKA BAR IN SOHO. 1954. Shave and an espresso! Image: Douglas Miller/Keystone/Getty Images.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Meanderer

Laura Nyro - Coffee Morning


----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty

amwassil said:


> I thought there might already be a coffee conversation. And here it is!
> 
> I didn't always love coffee. In fact for half my adult life it never even registered on my radar. I no longer recall just why I finally started drinking coffee every morning, but I did. And I'm glad I did. So here I am, drinking coffee every morning and loving it. I've been eating a ketogenic diet for 5 1/2+ years and have made my morning coffee an integral part of my daily diet. Each and every morning I drink about 800ml of what I call 'Keto Coffee'. That simply means that I add a mix of proteins and fats that match my daily macros. It tastes pretty much just like my coffee with cream I drank for years previously. I love it and my day always starts on a positive note because of it. Cheerio!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Mizmo

One of those morning......


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pink Biz

“It may be easier to brew it here, but I say we go to that expensive coffee shop over yonder.”


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Tish




----------



## Mizmo

Tish said:


> View attachment 239262


 On no thanks..too much today..
I am now relaxing with a nice cup of lemon ginger tea


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Bella




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

_Good Coffee morning!_


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Trila




----------



## Trila

GAlady said:


> View attachment 239017


@timoc I thought of you when I saw this!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## katlupe




----------



## amwassil

Here's looking atcha...


----------



## Meanderer

SLOW.....COFFEE AHEAD!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## katlupe




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Bella




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RadishRose

​


----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

_"CALLING ALL COFFEE.....!"






_


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## amwassil




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

_Coffee meets bagel....!
_


----------



## Meanderer

_Coffee Street · Philippe Lavil 




_


----------



## Trila




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Meanderer

_Today's Special: domino Cookies_


----------



## Meanderer

Apple Cider Donuts
​


----------



## Pappy




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Liberty




----------



## katlupe




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## Bella




----------



## Trila

Did you know?


----------



## Pink Biz

☕️


----------



## Tish




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Meanderer

"I'm Gettin' C0f-feee in the Mornin'.....!"


----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Bella




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Trila

https://s5.gifyu.com/images/A36ffbbba418c9b42.jpg


----------



## Trila




----------



## amwassil

Espresso, black and hot!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## amwassil

Stock up!

bloomberg: top grower brazil's coffee supplies have never been lower


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## amwassil

Anyone else make cold brew coffee?


----------



## oldpop




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Good morning!


----------



## Trila




----------



## Bella




----------



## GAlady




----------



## amwassil




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz

*       

*


----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

Abraham Lincoln’s Coffee Cup, 1887







"Richmond had fallen. Lee had surrendered. The war was finally coming to an end. It was time to celebrate the victory, unify the American people and rebuild the nation."

"On the evening of Good Friday, April 14, 1865, President Abraham Lincoln decided to spend a relaxing evening at Ford’s Theatre. He would never return to the White House."

"Abraham Lincoln enjoyed a cup of coffee, discarding the cup on a White House windowsill. He put on his signature top hat and departed for the theater, where he would be assassinated."

"Years later, in 1887, Capt. D.W. Taylor presented this cup to Robert Todd Lincoln, the oldest of Abraham and Mary Lincoln’s four sons. He explained that a White House servant had seen the President leave the cup behind on a windowsill just before departing for the theater and had preserved it as a relic of that tragic night."


----------



## Trila




----------



## Trila

Pink Biz said:


> *
> 
> View attachment 240388*


I can't express how much I love this little guy!!!!  I truly want one!!!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Meanderer

_COFFEE......Batgirl Discovers Wonder Woman's Source of Power!_


----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Meanderer

_Now or Never Coffee!




_


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> Abraham Lincoln’s Coffee Cup, 1887
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Richmond had fallen. Lee had surrendered. The war was finally coming to an end. It was time to celebrate the victory, unify the American people and rebuild the nation."
> 
> "On the evening of Good Friday, April 14, 1865, President Abraham Lincoln decided to spend a relaxing evening at Ford’s Theatre. He would never return to the White House."
> 
> "Abraham Lincoln enjoyed a cup of coffee, discarding the cup on a White House windowsill. He put on his signature top hat and departed for the theater, where he would be assassinated."
> 
> "Years later, in 1887, Capt. D.W. Taylor presented this cup to Robert Todd Lincoln, the oldest of Abraham and Mary Lincoln’s four sons. He explained that a White House servant had seen the President leave the cup behind on a windowsill just before departing for the theater and had preserved it as a relic of that tragic night."


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> _COFFEE......Batgirl Discovers Wonder Woman's Source of Power!_


That looks like the photo of Sophia Loren being shocked by Jayne Mansfield's low cut dress!
https://rarehistoricalphotos.com/story-sophia-loren-jayne-mansfield-photo/


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Bella




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

*Le Cépage Montmartois in Paris*​


----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Right Now

This has been done and redone, but still my favorite coffee pic.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Bella




----------



## Tish

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 240856


Love that.


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Tish

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 240905


----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pappy




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Bella




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Mizmo

That time has arrived.....


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Bella




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

_Welcome New Members!_


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Mizmo

It's that time...


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lawrence

_Well, I haven't quite figured out how to post a picture here. ------So, this is how it goes. ----- Well, a couple of or few months ago or so my electric coffee machine perked its last pot. So, I gave it the last rites and threw it over of the side of the ship so to say, you know, deep 6 it, send it to Jonney's locker. ----- So, Then I remembered that I have an old-fashioned type of coffee pot out in my camping trailer. Then I said to myself I can make me some really good old fashion type of strong coffee with that old percolating coffee pot. So, I went out and got that old pot and brought into my house and scrubbed the heck out of it. I scrubbed off all the soot, all the grime's, all the corrosion, all the deep-seated coffee residue built up inside it. Then I said to myself I have just ruined my coffee pot I wonder if I will ever make any good coffee with it again. ----- I started to prepare to perk my first pot of coffee with it when I remembered I still have 100dreds of those paper filters from my old coffee pot I deep 6ed. So, Then I took a coffee filter and with a knife punched a little hole it bottoms of a filter and put it in that part of the pot that you put the coffee grounds in. I perked the first pot of coffee from it, and it was so good. There was not any of those little coffee grits that get stuck in between my teeth when I drink coffee from that pot. I said to myself that I must be a genius for figuring out how to use a new style of paper filter in an old fashion coffee pot. ----- Then I went to my computer and looked on YouTube and found out there are other geniuses that have figured this out also. What Ya know about that._


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Lawrence said:


> _Well, I haven't quite figured out how to post a picture here. ------So, this is how it goes. ----- Well, a couple of or few months ago or so my electric coffee machine perked its last pot. So, I gave it the last rites and threw it over of the side of the ship so to say, you know, deep 6 it, send it to Jonney's locker. ----- So, Then I remembered that I have an old-fashioned type of coffee pot out in my camping trailer. Then I said to myself I can make me some really good old fashion type of strong coffee with that old percolating coffee pot. So, I went out and got that old pot and brought into my house and scrubbed the heck out of it. I scrubbed off all the soot, all the grime's, all the corrosion, all the deep-seated coffee residue built up inside it. Then I said to myself I have just ruined my coffee pot I wonder if I will ever make any good coffee with it again. ----- I started to prepare to perk my first pot of coffee with it when I remembered I still have 100dreds of those paper filters from my old coffee pot I deep 6ed. So, Then I took a coffee filter and with a knife punched a little hole it bottoms of a filter and put it in that part of the pot that you put the coffee grounds in. I perked the first pot of coffee from it, and it was so good. There was not any of those little coffee grits that get stuck in between my teeth when I drink coffee from that pot. I said to myself that I must be a genius for figuring out how to use a new style of paper filter in an old fashion coffee pot. ----- Then I went to my computer and looked on YouTube and found out there are other geniuses that have figured this out also. What Ya know about that._


That’s brilliant, @Lawrence !


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Bella




----------



## Tish




----------



## Trila




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pappy




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Trila




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Meanderer

_Good morning!_


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## IKE

There's not too many things better in life than the taste of that first cup of coffee in the morning......I'm on my second.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Trila




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## LadyEmeraude

I feel like having it straight black this morning, strong and robust!


----------



## DebraMae




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paco Dennis

A little cream and/or sugar with your coffee?

We were going through old boxes and found these.

 

No tray though

Vintage Royal Winton Grimwades English Chintz Creamer and Sugar Bowl with Tray​


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Liberty

Coffee's making!


----------



## RadishRose

Paco Dennis said:


> A little cream and/or sugar with your coffee?
> 
> We were going through old boxes and found these.
> 
> View attachment 242049 View attachment 242050
> 
> No tray though
> 
> Vintage Royal Winton Grimwades English Chintz Creamer and Sugar Bowl with Tray​


What a nice surprise for you.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## LadyEmeraude

12 ounce double shot decaf latte, no cream or sugar.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pink Biz

☕️ 🐿 ☕️


----------



## Bella




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer

_HAPPY OCTOBER......!
_


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paco Dennis

Another cream and sugar set we just found in a storage box. Made in Japan


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Lewkat

Paco Dennis said:


> Another cream and sugar set we just found in a storage box. Made in Japan
> 
> View attachment 242261


Is that Occupied Japan, Paco?


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Bella




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paco Dennis

Lewkat said:


> Is that Occupied Japan, Paco?


Misa thinks that they were made somewhere between 1920-30's and is art deco style...that's about all we know. Was it occupied during that time?


----------



## RadishRose

Paco Dennis said:


> Misa thinks that they were made somewhere between 1920-30's and is art deco style...that's about all we know. Was it occupied during that time?


I don't think so. Those dates are before WW2


----------



## Lewkat

Paco Dennis said:


> Misa thinks that they were made somewhere between 1920-30's and is art deco style...that's about all we know. Was it occupied during that time?


No, I was referring to when we occupied Japan after WWII ended.  China made in that time by the Japanese is clearly stamped, "Occupied Japan," and is worth money to collectors.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Trila




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

"Ain't it funny, how Coffee sips away!"


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz

**


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Trila




----------



## RadishRose

Trila said:


> View attachment 242671


----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


> *View attachment 242597*


----------



## Pink Biz

RadishRose said:


>


Perfect!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## katlupe




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## Bella




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Trila




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## katlupe




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## IKE




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## katlupe




----------



## RadishRose

Coffee consumption by country​

CountryDry coffee per capita in a year (lbs)Dry coffee per capita in a year (kgs)Finland         26.5 12 Norway21.8 9.9 Iceland19.8 9 Denmark19.2 8.7 Netherlands18.5     8.4 Sweden188.1 Switzerland17.47.9 Belgium156.8 Luxembourg14.36.5 Canada          14.36.5 Bosnia13.76.2 Austria13.46.1 Italy13  5.9 Brazil12.85.8 Slovenia12.85.8 Germany12.15.5 Greece11.95.4 France11.95.4 Croatia11.25.1 Cyprus10.84.9 Lebanon10.64.8 Estonia 9.94.5  Spain 9.94.5Portugal9.54.3 USA9.34.2


----------



## Tish




----------



## Trila




----------



## Trila

RadishRose said:


> Coffee consumption by country​
> 
> CountryDry coffee per capita in a year (lbs)Dry coffee per capita in a year (kgs)Finland        26.512Norway21.89.9Iceland19.89Denmark19.28.7Netherlands18.5    8.4Sweden188.1Switzerland17.47.9Belgium156.8Luxembourg14.36.5Canada         14.36.5Bosnia13.76.2Austria13.46.1Italy13 5.9Brazil12.85.8Slovenia12.85.8Germany12.15.5Greece11.95.4France11.95.4Croatia11.25.1Cyprus10.84.9Lebanon10.64.8Estonia9.94.5 Spain9.94.5Portugal9.54.3USA9.34.2


Wow!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Good morning!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## katlupe




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## Bella




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

Lighthouse Coffee Pot Cosy


----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Bella




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Trila




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

"Wait a minute, while I finish me coffee."




The cafe at ryton is called coffee Johnny's.

GeoStories: Winlaton's Industrial Past Coffee Johnny


----------



## Trila

Pappy said:


> View attachment 243239


I think I nailed it!


----------



## Trila

katlupe said:


> View attachment 243041


This is an awesome pix...I had to snag it!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Bella




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

coffee painting by Asmit Dewhare


----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Trila




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Meanderer

Roll a picasso using coffee easy and fun challenge


----------



## Meanderer

Paintings from a small  town  Original oil paintings by John Vander Stelt

"The title of the painting came from the first thoughts I had as I started to paint the chrome. I was painting the shapes and reflections as I saw them (see detail below), but when I'd look at the painting, all I could see were odd shapes of a variety of colors, much like a Picasso cubist painting. Then, all of a sudden those random shapes started looking like the chrome coffee pot I was attempting to create."






Picasso Coffee Pot





Picasso Coffee Pot | detail

_"You've got to admit that the shape and style of these chrome beauties sure are nicer to look at than a Mr. Coffee maker."_


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

Good Coffee Morning!
Ten Coffee Commandments:



11th commandment for Coffee:


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## oldpop




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 243712


@Gary O' is that you? ☕️


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Gary O'

Pink Biz said:


> @Gary O' is that you?





Could be......

Musta been a shot for a commercial tryout


----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Gary O'

I forgot what a fun thread this is

I may've posted this before, but here it is (again?)


----------



## Bella




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

Good morning!


----------



## katlupe




----------



## -Oy-

Here's one I took in a Manchester Cafe in 2013.

Three favourite Cs. Coffee, Cake & Camera


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer

Pappy said:


> View attachment 243893


_More Coffee buttons_


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## CinnamonSugar

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 243938View attachment 243939


Hahaha to the first pic…. EWWWWW to the second


----------



## Bella




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Mizmo

Go easy on the coffee


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Mizmo Nope. Not too much coffee. I had a cup when I got home from work about four hours ago, and I thought it was a muppet, too!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

Good morning, and welcome to Coffee Corner!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Mizmo

*Just had my car car Towed....troubles
Need a pot of this stuff*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## Tish




----------



## Trila




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## katlupe




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Bella




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

☕️ ⏰️ ☕️


----------



## Tish

oldpop said:


>


Love your Avatar.


----------



## Tish

GAlady said:


> View attachment 244221


Amen!


----------



## Tish




----------



## LadyEmeraude

had my first Pumpkin latte for the season this morning.  Tasted wonderful!

I did not make it, is why it tasted wonderful, coffee shop stop lol


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Meanderer

Good morning!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

Good morning!


----------



## Meanderer

Can You Eat Coffee Beans? Is It Safe For You?

"Coffee is a beverage that is enjoyed by millions of people every day. But what many people don’t know is that coffee beans can also be eaten. In this blog post, we will discuss the benefits of eating coffee beans and how to do it safely. We’ll also provide some recipes for dishes that include coffee beans. So if you’re looking for a new way to enjoy your morning cup of coffee, read on!"


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Trila




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Nathan




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

_Goood mooorning!_


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Bella




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Jace

Just bought a 4oz. Jim Beam... bourbon flavored coffee...(thought I'd try)
this morning..D-elicious.


----------



## Meanderer

_WHERE NO COFFEE HAS GONE BEFORE.......!_​


----------



## Meanderer

_ A Star Trek Borg Cube Coffee Mug _




The Borgs were part coffee machine!​


----------



## DebraMae




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> _WHERE NO COFFEE HAS GONE BEFORE.......!View attachment 244779_​


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## katlupe




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Meanderer

_Star Wars space coffee, Disneyland's most unusual drink, is one of its all-time best_ _(2021)_






"The Cold Brew Black Caf looks weird and sounds weirder: the restaurant’s menu describes it as “cold brew coffee topped with sweet cream cheese and chocolate puffs,” which are essentially Cocoa Puffs, on top. It debuted at the space-themed restaurant when it reopened in June from its pandemic closure, and had been making daily appearances on my social media feeds ever since — so of course I had to try it, even if the idea of cheese in my coffee sounded… well, like cheese in my coffee."  Julie Tremaine, SFGATE


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Bella

*Grab a Coffee With Yves Montand, Marilyn and Gene Kelly on the set of "Let’s Make Love", 1960.*


----------



## Right Now




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Nathan




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Trila




----------



## Meanderer

_BLAST OFF!_




_ROCKET COFFEE!_​


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

_Good morning!_


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty

It's coffee time...


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Bella




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Princess Kate's Starbucks order is so unexpected



"According to _MailOnline_, the mother-of-three likes to drink a nutrient-rich smoothie to start her day. The Princess is said to blend a combination of kale, spirulina (a type of algae), matcha (green tea leaves), spinach, romaine, cilantro (coriander leaves) and blueberries together for her healthy morning drink."

"We spoke to former royal nutritionist, Jennifer Hanway, who analysed Kate's breakfast smoothie. 'Kate has a ton of antioxidants in there, a ton of vitamins and minerals, and a ton of fiber – which make for a powerhouse of overall health', confirmed Jennifer. 'Everything from the kale to the leafy greens is a really great source of nutrients.'"

"Matcha is not only known for its natural caffeine content, but also its antioxidant-rich powers that make it super beneficial for overall health. As reported by Healthline, matcha may fight inflammation in your body, help maintain healthy arteries, and promote cell repair.  It can even reduce risk of heart disease, aid weight loss, boost relaxation and alertness and boosts brain function."


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Good morning!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Trila




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Trila

....or dark chocolate!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

Coffee and Coffee Making - 1922




​


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Bella




----------



## Tish




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

Andy Capp Golfer Tea Pot 1950s


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Bella




----------



## Mizmo

Help yourself....


----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Meanderer

Candy Corn coffee
"The debate over whether candy corn is the best or worst of the Halloween treats has been raging for decades. Whether pro or con, one must admit that nothing evokes the Halloween spirit quite like that yellow, orange, and white candy. Here I have deconstructed those flavors and incorporated them into a sweet coffee treat."









​


----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Paco Dennis

How about a little drop of herbal tea this morning.  I am experimenting with tea instead of decaf. inspired by @Bella.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Trila




----------



## Bella

Paco Dennis said:


> How about a little drop of herbal tea this morning. * I am experimenting with tea instead of decaf. inspired by *@Bella.
> 
> View attachment 245882 View attachment 245883


We had a discussion in another thread about what people use to help with sleep. @Paco Dennis, I hope you find a sleepy tea that helps.


----------



## Bella

Meanwhile back at the coffee ranch...


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Trila




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Meanderer

Give your mug a hug!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Wayne

Drink it black all brands my latest is Kirkland from Costco.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 245964


That's hilarious!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Wayne

Sure, are some mighty fancy coffee drinking places shown there. Our local truck stop just went to $1 a cup but free refills given.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lucky




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

Someone Made a Very, Very Tiny Cup of Coffee With a Single Bean
By Clint Rainey

"For a new ad, Finnish coffee company Paulig asked artist Lucas Zanotto to make them a cup of coffee using just one bean. Maybe they had an under-caffeinated hamster on their hands? Who knows, but the result is absolutely ideal for teeny-tiny hands":




"The cute little cup was prepared in a somewhat painstaking manner: A nail file serves as a “grinder”; there’s no electric kettle, so water gets heated by tea light; and Zanotto has even fashioned a miniature cone filter. Purists trying to find fault might see signs of under-extraction, but we can see a future where the single-bean mini-shot has become a phenomenon, popping up at cafés (and on Instagram accounts) all over town."

What's next.....?


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Pink Biz

‍  🫢


----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lucky




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Bella




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Meanderer

Good morning!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

"I can never quilt drinking coffee......!"


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## oldpop




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## Wayne

My #1 favorite is I grind it Community Dark Roast Beans


----------



## Lucky




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lucky




----------



## Meanderer

Carolina Coffee Shop opens new café, 1922, next door  _(old news)_

The interior of the new 1922 Coffee Shop is pictured on Feb. 14, 2022.





"1922 by Carolina Coffee Shop, a new grab-and-go style café located beside the original restaurant, had a soft opening to the public on Feb. 5 with condensed hours."

"Brown said that 1922 is a café, while Carolina Coffee Shop is more restaurant-style. He said the focus of the café is on coffee, tea and pastries, rather than having a host seat you and tend to your table."

"He said 1922 will serve as a place where students can hang out and do school work.  “It’s a little calmer, more relaxed and comfortable environment," Brown said. "The focus is on the coffee and tea.”

"The name 1922 is a reference to the year Carolina Coffee Shop opened. The opening of the café comes as a part of Carolina Coffee Shop's centennial celebration."


----------



## Bella




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish

Lucky said:


> View attachment 246489


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## GAlady

View attachment 246682


----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Ruthanne

How about a cup of puppies!  Good morning y'all!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Purrr-fect coffee morning!


----------



## katlupe




----------



## oldpop




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Bella




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Mizmo

View attachment 246737


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lucky




----------



## Bella




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

_Good morning!_


----------



## Meanderer

​


----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Trila




----------



## Liberty

Oh...better wake up before you pour!


----------



## DebraMae




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Mizmo

​


----------



## katlupe




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Bella




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

_"Whole lot of Coffee going on!"






_


----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer

_SUPREME COFFEE_


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lucky




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

_Good morning!_


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Bella




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## Tish




----------



## Trila




----------



## oldpop




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Trila




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Bella




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

Welcome to Coffee Corner!


----------



## Meanderer

​


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Bella




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo

*Time for coffee......*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lucky




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat

Woke up, glanced at the clock, thought I saw 5 AM so here I sit drinking a cup like an idiot.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis

I am sipping warm coffee now. Ummm


----------



## Meanderer

_Coffee along the way.........!



_


----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

GAlady said:


> View attachment 248207


At first glance, the bag of coffee looked like a cat!......


----------



## Nathan




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## oldpop




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## katlupe




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Tish

Nathan said:


> View attachment 248317


----------



## Tish




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Bella




----------



## Pappy




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Meanderer

_STAR TREK COFFEE







_


----------



## Meanderer

"I'm a Doctor Jim...not a Barista!"


----------



## katlupe




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tish




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Meanderer

_Tea for Four....!_


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Right Now




----------



## Bella




----------



## Mizmo

* G O O D   M O R N I N G *


----------



## Tish

*I love those cups, they are so pretty.*


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

Are Ants Attracted to Coffee?​






Ants Drink Coffee Timelapse​


----------



## Lucky




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

_The Story of Dunkin' Donuts_
"While there are many restaurants now in the donut business, Dunkin’ Donuts was the first to do it. It brought to people an easy, delicious, and delightful snack they could have on the go. And from there, they expanded into what they are today. Here is the story of Dunkin’ Donuts and how they achieved success."



"To get better understanding about dunkin donuts background, it is essential to know dunkin donuts history. In 1916, William Rosenberg was born in Massachusetts to immigrant parents. Amid the Great Depression, William dropped out of school in the 8th grade to start working. He was employed at an ice-cream company, initially as an ice-cream truck driver. On his own accord, William rose the ranks and ultimately became a supervisor at the topmost position."





William Rosenberg​"During World War II, he left his job to work for a steel company. While working, William noticed that the workers would flock to food trucks to get food, which mostly consisted of hamburgers and sandwiches. Realizing that it is a lucrative business, William opened his very own food truck company called “Industry Luncheon Services Company.” He bought some vehicles and converted them into food trucks using what little savings he had and a loan. They delivered snacks and coffee to factory workers, and their business venture grew."

"Soon, the company had over 200 vehicles. William noted that donuts and coffees were their best sellers. He closed down the company and opened a restaurant called “Open Kettle” in 1948, which focused more on coffee (based on their name) but also sold sandwiches and other snacks. Within two years, the restaurant became successful and turned into “Dunkin’ Donuts.” They sold 52 varieties of donuts, a concept new and bizarre to people back then, resulting in increased sales and success."


----------



## Liberty

Meanderer said:


> _The Story of Dunkin' Donuts_
> "While there are many restaurants now in the donut business, Dunkin’ Donuts was the first to do it. It brought to people an easy, delicious, and delightful snack they could have on the go. And from there, they expanded into what they are today. Here is the story of Dunkin’ Donuts and how they achieved success."
> 
> 
> "To get better understanding about dunkin donuts background, it is essential to know dunkin donuts history. In 1916, William Rosenberg was born in Massachusetts to immigrant parents. Amid the Great Depression, William dropped out of school in the 8th grade to start working. He was employed at an ice-cream company, initially as an ice-cream truck driver. On his own accord, William rose the ranks and ultimately became a supervisor at the topmost position."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William Rosenberg​"During World War II, he left his job to work for a steel company. While working, William noticed that the workers would flock to food trucks to get food, which mostly consisted of hamburgers and sandwiches. Realizing that it is a lucrative business, William opened his very own food truck company called “Industry Luncheon Services Company.” He bought some vehicles and converted them into food trucks using what little savings he had and a loan. They delivered snacks and coffee to factory workers, and their business venture grew."
> 
> "Soon, the company had over 200 vehicles. William noted that donuts and coffees were their best sellers. He closed down the company and opened a restaurant called “Open Kettle” in 1948, which focused more on coffee (based on their name) but also sold sandwiches and other snacks. Within two years, the restaurant became successful and turned into “Dunkin’ Donuts.” They sold 52 varieties of donuts, a concept new and bizarre to people back then, resulting in increased sales and success."


Ever watch "The Food That Made America


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## oldpop




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## ManjaroKDE

We have Winco discount grocery outlet here.  Bought 4 lbs of ground Aribica coffee blend for $17.96 = $4.49 a lb price hasn't varied once during the pandemic.


----------



## Bella




----------



## Tish




----------



## Mizmo

Gentlemen Welcome


----------



## Meanderer

Liberty said:


> Ever watch "The Food That Made America


No I do not get the History Channel, but growing up in Pittsburgh, I am quite familiar with Henry Heinz's 57 Varieties!  I even have a "pickle pin" somewhere.....


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> No I do not get the History Channel, but growing up in Pittsburgh, I am quite familiar with Henry Heinz's 57 Varieties!  I even have a "pickle pin" somewhere.....


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

Flight attendant serving coffee to passengers seated in a lounge aboard a Braniff International airplane, late 1960's.....


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## katlupe




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


>


This is like the one I have, from 1970.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

_Good morning!_


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Bella




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 249232


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

_Men in Black Coffee........_


----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish

Meanderer said:


> _Men in Black Coffee........_


One of my favorite movies.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

_Good morning!_


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Mizmo

I need a coffee now,,,,,,,


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Tom Jones performs 'One More Cup of Coffee'


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Meanderer

​


----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

_Good morning!_
__​


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer

_JAVA FAVICON 



_​


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Bella




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Liberty

Bella said:


>


Mmm...what could be better than delicious chocolate cake and great coffee!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

_Coffee and Hobbes.....




_


----------



## Tish




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Meanderer

_We serve AMAZING Coffee!



_​


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

What’s the Best Time to Drink Coffee? (You’ll Never Guess!)

"I orchestrate my mornings to the tune of coffee."  -Terri Guillemets

"If you asked that question of your coffee-loving friends and family members, what is the best time to drink coffee? You’re sure to get a variety of answers. Some would flippantly answer, “Now”! Others would take a few seconds and then give you a sermon on the perfect time, place, and companion that they would enjoy their coffee with. It’s like they are describing a spiritual experience." (READ MORE)


----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Meanderer

_Good morning and welcome to Coffee Corner!_​__


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> What’s the Best Time to Drink Coffee? (You’ll Never Guess!)
> 
> "I orchestrate my mornings to the tune of coffee."  -Terri Guillemets
> 
> "If you asked that question of your coffee-loving friends and family members, what is the best time to drink coffee? You’re sure to get a variety of answers. Some would flippantly answer, “Now”! Others would take a few seconds and then give you a sermon on the perfect time, place, and companion that they would enjoy their coffee with. It’s like they are describing a spiritual experience." (READ MORE)


There's some good recipes in here for fancy coffee.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

_Good morning!_


----------



## Meanderer

The dancer is Bobby Van, from the 1953 Movie "Small Time Girl".
Sunny Side of the Street​


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> The dancer is Bobby Van, from the 1953 Movie "Small Time Girl".
> Sunny Side of the Street​


This is adorable! Especially when the dog got into the act.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Bella




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pink Biz

Wut?


----------



## Meanderer

Pink Biz said:


> Wut?
> 
> View attachment 250889


Making Gulliver a cup of coffee.....?


----------



## Pink Biz

Meanderer said:


> Making Gulliver a cup of coffee.....?


Lol, maybe. Or enough coffee for the entire town!


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> Making Gulliver a cup of coffee.....?


----------



## Mizmo

Pink Biz said:


> Wut?
> 
> View attachment 250889




Maybe a coffee space ship getting ready for take off...


----------



## Pink Biz

Mizmo said:


> Maybe a coffee space ship getting ready for take off...


----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


>


I wonder what that cup of coffee costs?


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> I wonder what that cup of coffee costs?


I bet it's Astro nomical!


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

_Silent Coffee......_


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Right Now




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

_"HELP,,,,I need some COFFEE...."_








_....COFFEE's all you need!_


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

The Cranberries - Wake Up and Smell the Coffee live @ Música Sí 2001 Barcelanoa, Spain 





​


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

Looks good, but I'd have to go back to bed after the ordeal!


----------



## Meanderer

Egyptian coffee car ( أم كلثوم ) (16 min)




"This is a neighbourhood near the famous tourist market Khan el-Khalili, I drink some good Egyptian coffee and enjoy the scenery."


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> Egyptian coffee car ( أم كلثوم ) (16 min)


Interesting, thanks, Meanderer.

You know, he said something at the coffee truck that reminded me of a phrase I haven't heard in many years: "medium".

He was referring to sugar. The vendor asked "Two?" He answered "yes "medium". 

Years ago, medium meant 2 level tsps. sugar and some milk. No one says that anymore.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Meanderer

_"WhatillitbeHon?"

 _


----------



## Pappy




----------



## katlupe

_Time for coffee........._


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty

RadishRose said:


> Interesting, thanks, Meanderer.
> 
> You know, he said something at the coffee truck that reminded me of a phrase I haven't heard in many years: "medium".
> 
> He was referring to sugar. The vendor asked "Two?" He answered "yes "medium".
> 
> Years ago, medium meant 2 level tsps. sugar and some milk. No one says that anymore.


We were in Egypt at the Bazaar where I bet they were.  It was quite a trip - you can find anything at the Cairo bazaar.  Tea is the main drink though...very unusual how they sell it fresh brewed.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

Colleen Ross


----------



## DebraMae




----------



## Lara




----------



## Trila




----------



## -Oy-

Coffee - Camera - Crumpet  Cafe in the park yesterday.


----------



## Meanderer

-Oy- said:


> Coffee - Camera - Crumpet  Cafe in the park yesterday.


----------



## hearlady

❤Love coffee. That's all I have to say.


----------



## Meanderer

hearlady said:


> ❤Love coffee. That's all I have to say.


We hear you, Lady!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer

*CRIME SCENE COFFEE....*


----------



## Meanderer

How to Make Coffee Gravy : Coffee & Cafes


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

katlupe said:


> View attachment 251613


I love the Noosepaper Headers!


----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Liberty

Lets face it...life is too short for bad coffee!


----------



## -Oy-

Another coffee and camera break at the nature reserve right now


----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Manatee Gourmet Coffee | Drink Coffee. Save Manatees.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

*Stanton, Iowa, home to Virginia Christine, better known as "Mrs. Olson" of Folgers' coffee commercial fame. ☕️*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer

_Have a Blessed Thanksgiving!_


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

_"PROCEED WITH COFFEE!"



_
_




_


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Mizmo

.  *I need it badly today......*


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

_Good morning!_


----------



## Pappy




----------



## katlupe




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## Mizmo

DebraMae said:


> View attachment 252149


*I am all out of coffee for now  DM but will he do til its ready?*


----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Three Arrow Native Coffee Mug​







​


----------



## CinnamonSugar

I hope y’all are enjoying a relaxing Friday!


----------



## DebraMae

Mizmo said:


> *I am all out of coffee for now  DM but will he do til its ready?*
> 
> View attachment 252157



Well, we must all make do when necessary.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


>


Three Dimensional Coffee Game?


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> Three Dimensional Coffee Game?


Um..... yeah sure. That's the ticket.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Meanderer

Cozy little underground coffee shop - New York, Hell's Kitchen


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## -Oy-

Today’s coffee has a festive feel


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Nathan

Looks like a good place to ask:

Is there a good dark roast type *instant *coffee available, that you would recommend?    For some reason I thought that might be fun to have every so often.


----------



## Tish

@Nathan Moccona coffee is fantastic and it comes in several different strengths.

Maccona


----------



## Tish




----------



## hearlady

My SIL brought us some coffee beans this visit from Lanigan Coffee Company. Its called Mogiana from Brazil.
It's really good. I love fresh ground.


----------



## RadishRose

Nathan said:


> Looks like a good place to ask:
> 
> Is there a good dark roast type *instant *coffee available, that you would recommend?    For some reason I thought that might be fun to have every so often.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


>


@Nathan
We have been having Nescafe Clasico Instant Dark Roast, in the afternoon.  It is quick, easy, tastes good and reheats well, without losing its taste.  *****  ....and yes, it is kind of fun!


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 252391


So very true.  Our kids drink a little coffee with a lot of cream and sweetener, like what coffee already?!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Right Now




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Meanderer

@Gary O'
What can you burn in a wood stove? Coffee Logs?





"We often call them wood burners or log burners, however, log burners and multi-fuel stoves can be compatible with a wide variety of fuels, some of which are ingenious in their creation."

"One such innovative idea we recently came across is Bio-Bean’s Coffee Logs. As a coffee lover who does enjoy an Americano (plain coffee) from Starbucks almost every day, much to my wife’s exasperation, the idea of using the waste coffee grounds stuck a chord with me."

"Recycled from waste coffee grounds and made into small logs, this alternative is ideal for wood burning and multi-fuel stoves. Bio-Bean claims the coffee logs have a high net calorific value and low moisture content and state that the coffee logs (when burned) generate 80% fewer emissions than if the grounds had gone to the landfill."  (READ MORE)


----------



## Gary O'

Interesting

I have to wrestle them from my lady's compost pile


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pappy




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 252683


The Head Coffee-cup is having a meeting?


----------



## Meanderer

How to Order Coffee in Paris
"You walk into a Paris cafe in the first thing you want to know is how does French coffee ordering work?"




"During a recent trip to Paris, my husband and I noticed a distinctly new difficulty in coffee ordering. Our coffee of preference while in France is the “noisette.” An espresso which just a kiss of hot milk. It’s called a noisette (hazelnut in English) because of the color of the coffee."  (READ MORE)


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hearlady

Having my first morning cup right this minute.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## fancicoffee13

Meanderer said:


>


I'd like some sugar and creamer please.


----------



## Meanderer

_MOUNT RUSHCOFFEE_






_



_​


----------



## RadishRose

I've always had a crush on George Washington.


----------



## Meanderer

A Photorealistic Image of George Washington If He Lived in the Present ...

_“Lots of source images of people with the correct features. Glenn Close, Michael Douglas, a wax work of Washington, and Roger Williams. Then just knowledge of photoshop, and working at it bit by bit. So, he’s a blend of those people really, in reference to paintings of him.”_


----------



## Meanderer

"George did invent instant coffee –  that’s _George Constant Louis Washington_ born in Kortrijk, Belgium in May 1871. He was an American inventor who became well known for inventing the first mass-produced instant coffee. At the time, he was living in Guatemala where he noticed dried coffee on his coffee carafe. Experimentation brought him to the creation of “Red E Coffee” – his own brand for instant coffee first marketed in 1909."


----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> A Photorealistic Image of George Washington If He Lived in the Present ...
> 
> _“Lots of source images of people with the correct features. Glenn Close, Michael Douglas, a wax work of Washington, and Roger Williams. Then just knowledge of photoshop, and working at it bit by bit. So, he’s a blend of those people really, in reference to paintings of him.”_


Holy cats! Lots of Douglas in his face, maybe needs more eyebrow? Otherwise, pretty cool.


----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> Holy cats! Lots of Douglas in his face, maybe needs more eyebrow? Otherwise, pretty cool.


I liked the lapel pin...nice touch!


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## -Oy-

Breakfast on the Prom this morning.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Liberty

RadishRose said:


> I've always had a crush on George Washington.


They say he was gorgeous, but in Williamsburg they said Alexander Hamilton had the best looking calves in the colonies!


----------



## Liberty

RadishRose said:


> Holy cats! Lots of Douglas in his face, maybe needs more eyebrow? Otherwise, pretty cool.


Gentleman George was 6 ft 2" tall and made a striking figure on his white horse while the average man of the day was 5 ft 8".


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer

The (Funny) Stories Behind the Portraits on Our Money


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Meanderer

_Welcome December!



_


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## GAlady




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Meanderer

_I think it's time for some Carefree Coffee!_


----------



## Meanderer

Peggy Wood, "I Remember Mama"...... and Farberware


----------



## Meanderer

_Cookies with Coffee......._


----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> Peggy Wood, "I Remember Mama"...... and Farberware


It seems like Folgers "Mrs Olson" was inspired by this lady.
The price was pretty steep for those days and $1.00 more west of Mississippi!


----------



## RadishRose

Liberty said:


> They say he was gorgeous, but in Williamsburg they said Alexander Hamilton had the best looking calves in the colonies!


@Liberty, this tid-bit about Hamilton's calves was interesting, so I did a search. Found out big calves were a thing for men of that time and they actually padded their calves!

I just had to share....


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

​
_Old Hollywood Coffee_​"This one is dedicated to coffee. My favorite definitive is Carmen Miranda or any image from the Hollywood Canteen."







VANDOR 1987 VINTAGE COWMEN MOORANDA Carmen Miranda COW Cha Cha COFFEE MUG​


----------



## Meanderer

Blog O'Stuff: The Original Real Man's Coffee Cup


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

_LIGHTS...CAMERA.... COFFEE!_​


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## hearlady

I may have to print that chart. It would be cute in my coffee corner!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Good snoring!

​


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

_Apple Cider donuts & Coffee_


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


>


fascinating!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## oldpop




----------



## katlupe




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

Morning......but first, Coffee!


----------



## Meanderer

Drink....repeat!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer

_VOLCANO COFFEE!_


----------



## Meanderer

Alfred Hitchcock demonstrating to Ingrid Bergman the proper method of poisoning a cup of coffee during the filming of "Notorious" in 1946








 Kim Novak


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Trila




----------



## Ruthanne

I think I need a cup of coffee  to keep me awake.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

*COFFEE*_.........






_


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Father knows COFFEE!


----------



## Meanderer

Coffee & Sting, this is the face of when an Englishman tries coffee instead of tea.


----------



## Meanderer

*Z*_EBRA COFFEE
_


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

​


----------



## Meanderer

​


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

_Good morning Sancho....!_


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

_"One woof or two....?"_


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## -Oy-




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

_Laura Nyro - Coffee Morning_


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer

Dylan having coffee with a friend...


----------



## Meanderer

Dylan & Cash over a cup of .....coffee.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer

Purr-fect coffee


----------



## -Oy-




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Liberty




----------



## -Oy-

Today’s coffee live from the cafe right now


----------



## Meanderer

_Run-Away Coffee......!_


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Mizmo

really neeed this after all that desert island stuff with @ohioboy and the termite..whew!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## -Oy-




----------



## Meanderer

Catch a Morning Buzz.....With Ole Smoky Moonshine’s Mountain Java Spiked Coffee






"And the best part? It’s really easy to make. You just pour some moonshine in your coffee and you’re done."


----------



## oldpop




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

Good morning!


----------



## Meanderer

Dallas (Texas), 22 November 1963)




Can you pick out the Secret Service guy?


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

A rabbit lover's Coffee Mug!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

_Good morning, and welcome to Coffee Corner!  _


__


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Can't unscramble an egg ~ Willi Kief


----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## fancicoffee13

GAlady said:


> View attachment 253082


Love this picture and the comment!


----------



## fancicoffee13

RadishRose said:


>


Oh WOW!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## katlupe




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Been There

If coffee can be an addiction, I’m a junkie. When I was in the military, I had to have my coffee within 5 minutes after I got to the office. One if my secretary’s was a civilian. She made sure that I had coffee soon after arriving. I appreciated her efforts.


----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

Log Cabin Coffee


----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hearlady

I've been drinking  8 o'clock original coffee. Seems pretty good and inexpensive.
I like Colombian coffee but I don't like their Columbian Peaks as much as the original.
I'm still on the fence I think.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

_COFFEE...The Musical!_


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## fancicoffee13

Tish said:


> View attachment 255854


Love this picture!!!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish

fancicoffee13 said:


> Love this picture!!!  Thanks for sharing.


So glad you like it, I am pretty fond of it myself.


----------



## -Oy-

Sat in one of my favourite coffee shops right now.


----------



## oldpop




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## fancicoffee13

Tish said:


> So glad you like it, I am pretty fond of it myself.


Just had my coffee this morning and hope your day goes great!


----------



## DebraMae




----------



## Meanderer

@Ken N Tx  - Hope you're getting your Coffee, Ken!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## katlupe




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## katlupe




----------



## OldFeller

I never did get into making coffee at home. When I was a little kid growing up and my mother was still alive, she always had a glass pyrex pot of coffee on the stove. When my dad got home from work, and after feeding 5 kids for dinner, the two of them would sit at the kitchen table and have coffee together.
I don't remember my wife ever drinking coffee so we didn't have a tradition like that.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

OldFeller said:


> I never did get into making coffee at home. When I was a little kid growing up and my mother was still alive, she always had a glass pyrex pot of coffee on the stove. When my dad got home from work, and after feeding 5 kids for dinner, the two of them would sit at the kitchen table and have coffee together.
> I don't remember my wife ever drinking coffee so we didn't have a tradition like that.


@OldFeller  - Welcome to Coffee Corner, and thanks for your story.  My  paternal grandparents were married in 1909, and Pop was a teamster and drove a horse & wagon,delivering furniture.  He always got an early start in the morning, so Gram slept in.  She put last nights leftover coffee in a mason jar in the ice-box and in the morning Pop would re-heat it in a pot on the stove, before going his merry way!


----------



## OldFeller

Meanderer said:


> @OldFeller  - Welcome to Coffee Corner, and thanks for your story.  My  paternal grandparents were married in 1909, and Pop was a teamster and drove a horse & wagon,delivering furniture.  He always got an early start in the morning, so Gram slept in.  She put last nights leftover coffee in a mason jar in the ice-box and in the morning Pop would re-heat it in a pot on the stove, before going his merry way!


Good story.


----------



## Meanderer

_




__Coffee: Trivia, Facts and Myths_

"Ah, coffee! For those who love it, it’s not something easily given up. Perhaps because this beverage is so popular, facts, myths, and trivia surround it. Some are true, some aren’t, and some are just fun facts.  So let’s take a look at some of the facts, myths, and trivia about coffee!"  

1. Coffee Houses and Shops

"You may think that coffee houses and coffee shops are a modern invention, but actually, King Charles II of England proclaimed a ban on coffee houses way back in 1675! The reason for the ban? King Charles II feared that his enemies were meeting in these coffee houses to plot against him."
(Read More)


----------



## oldpop




----------



## Liberty




----------



## fancicoffee13

DebraMae said:


> View attachment 256461


Lovely and definitely inviting!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## katlupe

Ken N Tx said:


>


Happy to see you here!


----------



## katlupe




----------



## -Oy-

After a hard night on the town with my ex-work colleagues on Friday - I needed a nice greasy breakfast and coffee. Just across the road from my hotel. Hotel breakfast was £12.99. This was £4.20 - Result!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

_Good morning!



_


----------



## Meanderer

Wishing you a *Lionel Christmas.*....but first Coffee!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty

Good Sunday morning, folks...may your coffee be "scary perfect" this morning!


----------



## oldpop




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer

_Jingle Bell  Java, all the way!_


----------



## Meanderer

_Kwik Kafe`



_


----------



## Jean-Paul

Italian Bialetti moka pots stove top 
Lavazza beans
Melitta burr grinder

Espresso 
no sugar or cream 

Forum has no way to insert a photo!

Ciao 

Jon


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Meanderer

Jean-Paul said:


> Italian Bialetti moka pots stove top
> Lavazza beans
> Melitta burr grinder
> 
> Espresso
> no sugar or cream
> 
> Forum has no way to insert a photo!
> 
> Ciao
> 
> Jon


@Jean-Paul  Welcome to Senior Forums Jon! You can't post pictures until you've been a member for a week or made a certain number of posts.  Take a moment and go to the Introduction section, and tell us a little about yourself. Not quite familiar with your coffee order... Don't go away sad.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer

@Jean-Paul


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## GAlady




----------



## oldpop




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

_Good morning!_


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## oldpop

After my third cup of coffee.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara

A little prayer going out to all those suffering in the winter storm that's crossing our country
May everyone stay warm safe and make it to your destinations for Christmas


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Tish

Lara said:


> A little prayer going out to all those suffering in the winter storm that's crossing our country
> May everyone stay warm safe and make it to your destinations for Christmas
> View attachment 257608


Amen!


----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

_3 Days until Christmas...relax...take a deep breath_


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Supernatural

Good afternoon, well just after 1pm, getting the Avon deliveries ready to go out for daughter and filling Christmas cards for neighbours and customers.

Merry Christmas, Happy Hogmanay and a Happy New Year to one and all!


----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Jace

I'm having, enjoying a holiday blend coffee.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## GAlady




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## oldpop




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Right Now




----------



## Tish




----------



## hearlady




----------



## Lara

_Christmas Eve morning_ __


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Meanderer

Be sure to fuel up!




MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz

Lara said:


> _Christmas Eve morning_ __
> View attachment 258277


So stunning!


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Right Now

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 258307


It's amazing!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Merry Christmas, and Welcome to Coffee Corner!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## -Oy-

Merry Christmas Coffee Nuts


----------



## Pappy




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lara

T'was the Season to be Jolly
Tis the Season for Recovery


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Mizmo

*Were you napping*  ?


----------



## katlupe




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lara

Time to take down the tree. 
I've got these same Christmas ornaments I bought at Restoration Hardware.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Mizmo

@Georgiagranny has just made a batch of blueberry scones...go get one


----------



## Georgiagranny

There are only five left. You gotta hurry!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Mizmo

RadishRose said:


>



.....and without spillin a drop....musta had one of @Georgiagranny 's scones !!


----------



## leastlongprime

Anymore  Fruitcake ?


----------



## Tish




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## RadishRose

leastlongprime said:


> Anymore  Fruitcake ?


----------



## RadishRose

squatting dog said:


> View attachment 259058


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## TeeJay




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

_Happy New Coffee!_


----------



## katlupe




----------



## -Oy-

Spent a soggy day with some photographer pals in Lancaster yesterday. World banged to rights. We got wet - it didn't matter


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose

Ham and Red Eye Gravy






In a skillet, fry the ham slice in its own fat over medium heat until nicely browned on both sides. Once cooked, transfer the ham to a warm platter, keeping the drippings in the skillet. 

Add the boiling* black coffee *to the skillet. Deglaze, scraping the bottom and sides of the skillet to dissolve any particles that developed when you cooked the ham. 

What is left in the skillet is red-eye gravy, which you can then pour over the ham and serve. Enjoy.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lara

mmmmmmmm........


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Mizmo

Your choice..Tea or Coffee


----------



## Tish




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Jean-Paul

Italian Bialetti Moka Pot, stovetop, found these three very rare variations at the Marche au Puces in Paris...EUR 5..10 each
One needed good cleaning and new gasket, other two like new...

Needs a burr grinder, takes  some practice and time but a GREAT café.

Enjoy, 
Jon


----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Jean-Paul

GAlady said:


> View attachment 259726


Lautterbrunnen,  Jungfrau Alps region, near Interlaken
Jon


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## oldpop




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## GAlady




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## TeeJay




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lara

My son gave this little Izimuma Coffee Grinder for Christmas and it works like a champ!! 
I've never ground my own coffee...ever!  Mine comes with a cord but most are cordless.

The top is see-through so I could watch it in action. Fun! lol (push down on the button hard enough)
I usually buy Pete's Italian Roast which has jumped in price to $18 a bag. But this time I bought
Starbuck's Whole Bean Italian Roast for $8, ground it myself. YUMMY


----------



## Meanderer

Good morning!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## -Oy-




----------



## -Oy-




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose

Ken N Tx said:


>


Dixie cups!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## ArnoldC

G'Day mates.  My entry into the Coffee Club.  The venerable '_Flying Mule_' Saturday cup.  She's a bit faded to the purple these days.  Used to be brown.  Holds a good morning cup of Joe though.  Costa Rica blend medium roast gets me up and going of a day.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

Having a mild winter here but most of the country, not-so-much
Stay warm and safe everyone. Cuddle-up with
your love, your pets, or just give yourself a Big Warm Hug


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Lara said:


> just give yourself a Big Warm Hug


I just tried that Lara, and sprained my back!


J/K


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer

ArnoldC said:


> G'Day mates.  My entry into the Coffee Club.  The venerable '_Flying Mule_' Saturday cup.  She's a bit faded to the purple these days.  Used to be brown.  Holds a good morning cup of Joe though.  Costa Rica blend medium roast gets me up and going of a day.


@ArnoldC   Welcome, and thanks for posting here!  Coasta Rica sounds like a winner.


----------



## Meanderer

Welcome to Coffee Corner!


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## katlupe




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Wayne

Just now a cup of Kirkland dark roast (Costco) always black nothing added ever. Kirkland still comes in a full 3 lb can for about $11 decent coffee it is.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------

